#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80903 in language-pack-de (main) "...der der Idee... " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68955 in langpack-locales (main) ""Disc" in en_GB translation should be "Disk"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80905 in rhythmbox (main) "[Crash]  Listening music and crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80905
<tsmithe> crimsun, how did you catch that alsa bug so fast?! i'm going to subscribe myself to it, and watch what happens
<tsmithe> hey
<tsmithe> i already get bug mail
<tsmithe> i don't need to subscribe (i am through the audio team)
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> well - i'll watch it anyway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80906 in python2.4 (main) "Segmentation fault: Wifi radar launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80906
<pochu> did448: are you there?
<did448> yep
<did448> pochu: yep
<pochu> did448: what about the pacht for gnomebaker?
<pochu> bug 76218
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76218 in gnomebaker "Programs using libglade have problem with their UI" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76218
<pochu> have you got something more?
<did448> Have to make a diff a double check with pbuilder
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80907 in alsa-tools (universe) "No sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80907
<tsmithe> i'm working on that one
<tsmithe> cleaning it up a bit
<pochu> ok
<pochu> :)
<tsmithe> :)
<pochu> feel free to fix the bug!
<pochu> :)
<tsmithe> of course
<pochu> assigned to you
<pochu> ;)
<pochu> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80908 in Ubuntu "Error KDE Panel : The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80908
<crimsun> tsmithe: as a triaging note, anything summary/title resembling "no sound"/"can't hear anything" can be reassigned to linux-source-foo and/or alsa-driver
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> thanks
<tsmithe> how do i decide which?
<crimsun> always use linux-source-foo by default
<pochu> tsmithe: good luck with it!
<pochu> bye!
<tsmithe> pochu, thanks
<tsmithe> crimsun, sure thing
<crimsun> I never use alsa-driver unless the person explicitly notes that (s)he compiled alsa-driver using the 'alsa-source' binary package in universe
<tsmithe> ah ok
<crimsun> some people will reassign to alsa-driver, which generally is acceptable
<crimsun> in this example, ask the reporter to mute 'IEC958'
<tsmithe> crimsun, ok
<tsmithe> what does that do?
<crimsun> only in very rare circumstances will a user get audible sound from analog speakers (via the line-out/speaker-out jack) when 'IEC958' is unmuted, so it's nearly always a dead giveaway to see it's unmuted in amixer output
<crimsun> on most codecs it's a toggle between the spdif and normal line-out
<tsmithe> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80909 in gnumeric (main) "copy&paste crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80910 in amarok (main) "Crash when changing tracks in playlist/media library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80910
<tsmithe> crimsun, you still around?
<crimsun> yes
<tsmithe> this bug is confusing me
<crimsun> "this" being?
<tsmithe> 80907
<tsmithe> bug 80907
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80907 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[Edgy]  No sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80911 in Ubuntu "installer crashed during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80911
<crimsun> tsmithe: ok, the next thing to ask for is whether changing the value of 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' makes any difference
<tsmithe> ok
<crimsun> tsmithe: try 3 first, then 1, then 2
<tsmithe> right ho
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80917 in wxglade (universe) "wxGlade using old import statement " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80916 in Ubuntu "crash to init beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80919 in arts (main) "system locks up with 100% cpu activity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80919
<crimsun> tsmithe: the arts bug (80919) is an infamous one
<crimsun> tsmithe: (the cover-all is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2006-October/001162.html )
<tsmithe> crimsun, ok
<tsmithe> thanks
<crimsun> np :)
<crimsun> I know it's a lot to absorb at once, but after several months you'll see the patterns
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> i can tell :)
<tsmithe> i think i'm gonna crash now. bug 80907 is really odd...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80907 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[Edgy]  No sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80907
<crimsun> pretty normal for 31
<crimsun> unfortunately we have no docs for that codec, so it's all pretty shot-in-the-dark
<tsmithe> 31?
<crimsun> conexant id 31
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> g'night
<tsmithe> thanks for the infos
<crimsun> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80920 in mesa (main) "r300 DRI broken on big endian (edgy regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80921 in poppler (main) "No subpixel rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76358 in dvbtune (universe) "Error in dvbtune man page (incorrect option)" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76474 in cedar-backup2 (universe) "Conflict with cdrecord and the 2.6 kernel" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80925 in xorg (main) "dri image corruption i810 driver in fullscreen " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80928 in gnome-panel (main) "No login window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80924 in ogre (universe) "Old OGRE package in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80926 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu new install failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80927 in Ubuntu "Restart X with keystrokes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80929 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 Herd2 Installer cannot configure keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80930 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity-kde Crashed when it reached the partitioning stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80931 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity-kde Crashed when it reached the partitioning stage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80932 in Ubuntu "beryl-core wallpaper goes black" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80933 in gnome-system-tools (main) "NTP installs but does not update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80934 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu Fiesty Alpha2 installer crash on partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80935 in adept (main) "adept-common: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/actions/adept_notifier_warning.png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80936 in rapidsvn (universe) "When using ~ in checkout, RapidSVN creates the literal directory '~' in the homedir." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80937 in beryl-manager (universe) "crash when write $beryl-manager in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80938 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu Fiesty Alpha2 installer fail near end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80939 in python-musicbrainz2 (universe) "Depends on libdiscid0, which is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80393 in Ubuntu "Moving volume control kills sound output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80940 in xorg (main) "ati radeon driver does not autodetect displaysize on Latitude D600, therefore uses wrong resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80941 in multisync (universe) "Dpendency pb in edgy - pisock8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80941
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80944 in beagle (main) "Not so informative titles for PDF files in beagle search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80942 in python2.4 (main) "Python crashes on Cherrypy web server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80943 in gdm (main) "gdm clears UserAuthFile in $HOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80943
<simira> is Evolution considered as particularly boring? I find bugs with no reponse on the first report from Oct 05...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80945 in beagle (main) "beagle should allow multiple selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80945
<simira> dholbach: should I just close bugs that are more than a year old, and tell to reopen if it still exists?
<simira> (Evolution)
<simira> seb128?
<seb128> no
<seb128> we just close old Needs Information bugs
<seb128> most of old bugs are still valid
<seb128> you can ask if they still get the problem though
<simira> all (two or three :p ) I've looked on so far are "Unconfirmed" and definitely in need of more information to be valid at all
<seb128> it happens quite often than somebody reply that it works fine on edgy by example, then the bug can be closed ;)
<seb128> ok, in that case -> Needs Info and close them after a month if there is no new info
<Burgundavia> one month for closing Needs Info?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80946 in desktop-effects (universe) "desktop effect's icon looks ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80946
<simira> who's the thunderbird-guy these days?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80947 in remotedesk (universe) "Remote desktop doesn't repaint the screen properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80948 in gedit (main) "apport test bug with runtime information" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80949 in firefox (main) "firefox crash segfault (core dumped) with some websites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80950 in obconf (universe) "obconf package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80950
<simira> seb128: should upstream evo bugs be forwarded to gnome-bugs?
<seb128> if gnome-bugs is bugzilla.gnome.org, yes they should
<simira> uh, thanks
<seb128> np
<Jozo-> bug 53609 - SRU?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53609 in uml-utilities "uml_switch doesn't start via /etc/init.d/uml-utilities" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80952 in gedit (main) "yet another test apport bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80952
<bdmurray> bug 80944
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80944 in beagle "Not so informative titles for PDF files in beagle search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80954 in hardware-monitor (universe) "Hardware monitor crashes periodically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80955 in at (main) "at can't be installed on arch amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80956 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crashes When Remember Password Dialog Pops Up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80958 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "sdhci error report in syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80959 in Ubuntu "Major screen corruption with X in Edgy on Dell Latitude D505" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80959
<simira> I have a strange bug here... moving emails in thunderbird by drag and drop doesn't work at all.. suggestions?
<bdmurray> Do you receive any error?
<simira> nope
<simira> just no response
<simira> bdmurray: I'm in the same room as you, feel free to have a look
<pochu> bdmurray: I have a similar problem with firefox and moving the bookmarks
<pochu> they do nothing
<simira> pochu: confirmed, here as well. Do you use thunderbird?
<fernando> moin all
<pochu> yes, also
<pochu> simira: yes
<pochu> simira: confirmed in thunderbird
<simira> pochu: great. Or something... Seems like drag and drop is not working...
<pochu> simira: maybe a gecko problem?
<pochu> i'm going to see in liferea, to see if it happens in gtk
<pochu> liferea hasn't got that feature
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80961 in k3b (main) "k3b-doesnt-support-ape-cue-images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80961
<simira> pochu: do you also have a problem getting links in new tabs with middle mouse button?
<pochu> I think not
<pochu> simira: i'm going to see
<pochu> simira: I don't have that issue, do you have it?
<simira> yes
<pochu> simira: should we install firefox-dbg and look the logs?
<simira> pochu: I am searching mozilla-bugs right now, and launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80962 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Power management crashes on clicking " information" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80962
<pochu> oh well
<pochu> lol, bug 80962 is in g-p-m
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80962 in flashplugin-nonfree "Power management crashes on clicking " information" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80962
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80963 in wine (universe) "wine is not correct using characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80963
<simira> how do I report a bug occuring in both thunderbird and firefox?
<sfllaw> seb128: For bug 65797, why does ubuntu-sru need to approve this?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65797 in totem "(Edgy) 'Fit window to movie' doesn't work at all" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65797
<pochu> simira: maybe to gecko :)
<gnomefreak> simira: file to seperate bugs and subscribe them to me
<gnomefreak> subsrcibe me to them
<pochu> :)
<seb128> sfllaw: because stable updates need manual approving
<simira> pochu, gnomefreak: ok, reporting now. Couldn't find any similar bugs
<seb128> sfllaw: they don't go directly to the archive
<gnomefreak> simira: i will get to them today sometime most likely. I have a drs apointment this morning and i should beable to work on mozilla bugs after that  ;)
<simira> gnomefreak: great, Ill be testing on wednesday ;)
<gnomefreak> seb128: does gnome-control-center use the apps .desktop file or does it have its own that lists the apps
<persia> gnomefreak: It uses any .desktop file with Category "System".
<gnomefreak> ah that explains it thank you persia
<simira> gnomefreak: I am not allowed to reassigne the bug, it's automatically signed to Scott McGregor
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80964 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "mozilla thunderbird open certificate crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80964
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> that one?
<simira> no
<pochu> no
<gnomefreak> giv eme bug numbers.
<simira> gnomefreak: I report in bugzilla-mozilla.org, not launchpad.
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> that doesnt help us much
<simira> that depends on who can fix the bug :p
<gnomefreak> if your using ubuntu best to file them on LP than we will send it upstream to bugzilla
<gnomefreak> simira: it doesnt help it get fixed in ubuntu
<pochu> simira: you can file another bug on Launchpad and link it to bugzilla
<simira> pochu: yes, I'll do that
<pochu> then when you're done write here the bug
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80965 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee 0.11.5+dfsg-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80965
<gnomefreak> without knowing the issue if it happens on both tb and ff in ubuntu its more than likely a GTK issue and that would be ubuntu not mozilla
<pochu> gnomefreak: do firefox and thunderbird use gtk?
<gnomefreak> pochu: yes
<simira> gnomefreak: I am not allowed to report firefox bugs in launchpad, appearantly
<bdmurray> sfllaw: ping
<pochu> i though they use gecko
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80966 in nautilus (main) "gnome-web-photo integration as thumbnailer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80966
<gnomefreak> gecko is the engine not the UI
<gnomefreak> simira: sure you can
<gnomefreak> simira: the package name is firefox
<thekorn> if think if have seen that dnd bug in firefox on http://bugzilla.gnome.org, just checking my history
<simira> thekorn: please do, I wasn't able to find it
<thekorn> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394525
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 394525 in general "Drag-and-drop breakage" [Normal,New] 
<simira> ah, gnome, not mozilla
<thekorn> there seems to be a patch
<pochu> quote: It seems to only happen to mozilla programs (seamonkey, firefox, and
<pochu> thunderbird).
<pochu> :)
<pochu> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367203
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 367203 in Widget: Gtk "gtk2 dnd implementation broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<pochu> fixed
<pochu> :)
<simira> hmm
<pochu> upstream
<gnomefreak> if its fixed upstream it will get fixed in ubuntu sometime
<simira> let's hope :)
<simira> well, I'm off for today...
<pochu> maybe with 2.0.0.2 of firefox
<pochu> and thunderbird 2.0 is scheduled to 1Q2007
<pochu> maybe march or april
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> tb 2.0 doesnt have that problem
<gnomefreak> atleast built it doesnt ubuntus version may but i build my own since its not included
<pochu> gnomefreak: I downloaded tb 2.0 but it didn't include by default my messages
<pochu> and my configs
<pochu> do you know why?
<gnomefreak> pochu: you didnt move your config over to it
<gnomefreak> config and or profile
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80968 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ATI IXP: No audio after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80969 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PCMCIA serial card fails to initialise correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80969
<gnomefreak> we will be writing a new thunderbird wiki in the near future so its like the firefox one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80972 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Drag and drop emails between folders doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80972
<pochu> but does 2.0 use a new folder?
<pochu> tb 1.5 uses ~/.thunderbird
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80967 in nautilus (main) "gnome-web-photo integration as html printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80970 in firefox (main) "Drag and drop organizing bookmarks doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80971 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "wxpython changes the locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80971
<pochu> gnomefreak: and there are any plans to include tb instead of evolution?
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: no
<pochu> :(
<gnomefreak> not by default afaik
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> if it isn't by default, what could be?
<pochu> include it in main?
<pochu> it is in main
<pochu> :)
<gnomefreak> pochu: you have to link old to new (read the ff page for examples)
<gnomefreak> thunderbird is in main
<pochu> ok, i'm taking a look
<pochu> yes
<pochu> gnomefreak: do you know where is that doc?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80973 in gaim (main) "Gaim 2.0 beta 6 crash on system boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80973
<gnomefreak> pochu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<pochu> oh thanks!
<gnomefreak> yw
<pochu> i was searching on the wrong place
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80974 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Feisty Fwan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80975 in bison++ (universe) "Crash when processing my .yy file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80976 in update-manager (main) "[Feisty]  0.53.2 depends on python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80977 in language-support-pl (main) "Add dependency libgadu3 to this language-support package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80978 in Ubuntu "[Suggest]  Help *.deb packages for each languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80979 in Ubuntu "Laptop-mode is not started at boot when laptop is unplugged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80980 in Ubuntu "power management on ipw2200 and ipw3945" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80981 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "a new upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80981
<bdmurray> bug 80981
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80981 in gtkpod-aac "a new upstream version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80982 in Ubuntu "Keyboard doesn't get configured in console mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80983 in lighttpd (universe) "init.d script backgrounds; makes errors invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80985 in gaim (main) "[2.0beta6]  does not auto connect at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80986 in Ubuntu "Shell script with different result when executed by sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80987 in apport (main) "TreeView showing bug report should expand and fill most of the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80988 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager could not calculate upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80989 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu detects a bogus CD-ROM device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80989
<afflux> what to do with #80986? reject?
<afflux> (cause its not a bug, imho)
<did448> afflux: yes,  #!/bin/bash is not used then
<afflux> alright. i'll do.
<afflux> +it
<gnomefreak> afflux: i added that it uses dash since you made no mention of dash
<gnomefreak> ;)
<afflux> doh. I haven't really noticed that dash is the default shell in ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> afflux: its default system shell
<afflux> (which means, I heard about that, long ago)
<gnomefreak> so either #!/bin/sh or sh file.sh will use dash
<afflux> yes, that's what I wanted to say.
<gnomefreak> its all good ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80992 in asterisk (universe) "gain option to Voicemail() application crashes asterisk 1.2.7.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80993 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "crash when sending read notification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80995 in Ubuntu "Evolution "Crashed" while being used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80995
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra_> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80996 in Ubuntu "initrd-2.6.17 empty after Edgy => Feisty upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80998 in gnome-system-tools (main) "gnome-system-tools is missing final newline" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80999 in apt (main) "dapper: apt-get  tries to use the repository apache server as a proxy with Acquire::http::Proxy "false"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80997 in acpi (main) "synchronizing file system while hibernating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81000 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crash while away" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81001 in dia (main) "[feisty]  dia crashes when started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81003 in tuxtype (main) "tuxtype package still contains data files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81004 in update-manager (main) "third party repository warning should be smarter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81006 in synaptic (main) "Toolbar Icons Only and Text Only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81007 in apport (main) "apport gnome-install-app crash after today's 12 updates with the dist-upgrade(feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81007
<G|wRGoS> hi
<G|wRGoS> i have a problem with me laptop.when i choose ubuntu to boot.....the starting up message go slosly....and show me a message "cannot locate" and the boot is too slowly...why?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81009 in gedit (main) "copy paste with wheel mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81008 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81010 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome-applets broken due to missing dependency (liboobs-1-2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81011 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "Please remove banshee-official-plugins from feisty (superseded by banshee)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81012 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.06 does not properly recognize serial to usb modem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81015 in nautilus (main) "not possible to change permission (rwxrwxrwx) on files on sftp coonnections with a different user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81016 in Ubuntu "KDE's Kinfocenter and Kcontrol empty in Feisty Herd 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81017 in gedit (main) "apport makes me smile" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81018 in mozilla (universe) "drag n drop seems really unreliable on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81018
<tsmithe> bug 80919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80919 in arts "system locks up with 100% cpu activity" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80919
<tsmithe> crimsun; so is that a via chipset? i think it is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81020 in apport (main) "Another test, this time with a crash report" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81019 in apport (main) "Multiple invocations for one crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81021 in apport (main) "vlc crashed when opening a music stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81022 in gedit (main) "Test report with crash, please ignore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81024 in Ubuntu "no soundcard on NVIDIA NF-6100-405 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71971 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash during drag'n drop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81025 in upgrade-system (universe) "Upgrade from edgy to feisty failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81026 in usplash (main) "usplash on 64bit version with pentiumd820 coreduo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81027 in emacs21 (main) "emacs21(X11) displays boxes for fonts then crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81028 in Ubuntu "SMC EZ Connect Wireless B adapter causes kernel panic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81030 in Ubuntu "Dell Latitude L400 has no sound after upgrade from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71666 in firefox (main) "Unable to click on a link in the right hand column ( sponsored results ) of Google Search output" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71666
<tsmithe> pochu, why did you assign me to 76218?
<pochu> bug 76218
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76218 in gnomebaker "Programs using libglade have problem with their UI" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76218
<pochu> tsmithe: weren't you working on a patch?
<tsmithe> no - i'm learning alsa :)
<pochu> if you weren't, sorry for doing it
<pochu> oh ok
<tsmithe> it's fine
<pochu> :)
<tsmithe> i get bugmail anyway
<pochu> yes, i've seen
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> seen which?
<pochu> your comment
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69522 in firefox (main) "/tmp/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.souko0.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69522
<tsmithe> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hi
<tsmithe> now
<tsmithe> do you have any handy mp3s?
<ScottK> somewhere.  Give me a minute.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81033 in apport (main) "apport crashed after reporting a crash with Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81033
<tsmithe> ScottK, could you run mpg321 -s <filename> | aplay -vf dat
<tsmithe> this will test the alsa subsystem, and output any problems
<ScottK> I'm gonna joint from the laptop so I can cut/paste.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81032 in firefox (main) "java causes firefox crash on 64bit edgy (32 and 64 browser)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81032
<tsmithe> hi
<tsmithe> ScottK-laptop, did you get that command?
<tsmithe> mpg321 -s <filename> | aplay -vf dat
<ScottK-laptop> Thanks.
<tsmithe> for convenience ;)
<ScottK-laptop> Will take me a moment to find an mp3
<tsmithe> and could you attach the output to the bug
<ScottK-laptop> Will do
<ScottK-laptop> Does it have to be an mp3? I found a .wav
<tsmithe> a wav is fine, but that command will change
<tsmithe> hang on
<ScottK-laptop> Never mind.  Found one
<tsmithe> oh cool
<ScottK-laptop> Looks like I need to install something.
<ScottK-laptop> bash: mpg321: command not found
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81034 in rstatd (universe) "Forks off too many processes" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81034
<ScottK-laptop> What package do I need?
<tsmithe> oh of course
<tsmithe> mpg321
<tsmithe> and you may as well get madplay as i'll use that later
<ScottK-laptop> OK
<ScottK-laptop> Added
<ScottK-laptop> to the bug
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> looks like bug 80907... sound "works" but mixer is broken
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80907 in linux-source-2.6.17 "[Edgy]  No sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80907
<tsmithe> but you have a different card, so i'm not marking as a dupe
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> could you run `madplay -o /dev/dsp <file>` to test OSS
<ScottK-laptop> Hmm, but I have no sound at all.
<ScottK-laptop> Running
<tsmithe> (and of course attach the output)
<tsmithe> :)
<ScottK-laptop> DOne
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> more and more like 80907
<tsmithe> could you toggle IEC958 in whatever mixer you use and then try the mpg321 command again?
<tsmithe> you don't need to attach the output this time, though
<ScottK-laptop> Except that bug says , "although some sounds heard in volume panel" - I have no sound at all...
<tsmithe> just tell me what happens
<tsmithe> ScottK-laptop, he means crackles from the speakers i think
<ScottK-laptop> Ah
<ScottK-laptop> I don't have those either.  Just silence.
<tsmithe> well
<tsmithe> i don't really think that matters
<ScottK-laptop> I know nothing about sound, just that it worked on Dapper, so I have no idea what mixer I use or how to toggle the IEC958.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<tsmithe> ok
<ScottK-laptop> Am glad to take direction and try, just need more specific guidance.
<tsmithe> you can probably toggle it in alsamixer (a cli app, but not as "nasty" as amixer)
<ScottK-laptop> How does one toggle it?
<tsmithe> use the arrow keys to scroll to it, and press "m" to mute/demute it.
<tsmithe> just change it to the opposite of what it is currently
<tsmithe> you might be able to do it in the kde volume control, what ever that it
<tsmithe> *is
<tsmithe> any luck?
<ScottK-laptop> looking
<tsmithe> :)
<ScottK-laptop> So oddly enough it works now...
<ScottK-laptop> When I went into KDE sound control, sound system was not enabled.
<ScottK-laptop> Enabled it and un-muted and now sound works.
<ScottK-laptop> I swear it didn't before.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81035 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81035
<ScottK-laptop> The thing that's different is the is the laptop I'm testing the 3.5.6 pre-release on.
<tsmithe> ScottK, right
<ScottK-laptop> Could I have been bit by a KDE bug?
<tsmithe> which bit was muted?
<ScottK-laptop> When I right-click on Kmix the 'muted' box was checked.
<did448> about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<ScottK-laptop> I think what I'll do now is reboot the laptop and see if it comes up clean....
* ScottK-laptop smacks his forehead.
<did448> I need to apply debian patch first.
<tsmithe> ScottK-laptop, i really should have noticed that
<tsmithe> "Front Left: Playback 50 [79%]  [off] 
<tsmithe>   Front Right: Playback 50 [79%]  [off] "
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.
<ScottK-laptop> did448 - What package?
<did448> gnome-session
<ScottK-laptop> Ah, I just know KDE so I have no advice.
<ScottK-laptop> I'll be back after the reboot.
<persia> did448: Which debian bug contains the patch?
<ScottK> It's kind of funny watching myself disappear like that...
<tsmithe> :P
<did448> persia: ... searching.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81038 in control-center (main) "unattractive borders inside the control center window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81038
<tsmithe-irssi> ScottK: is it really so fun?
<ScottK> funny, not fun...
<tsmithe-irssi> ok funny
* tsmithe kills tsmithe-irssi
<tsmithe> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81036 in apport (main) "apport crashes when trying to install adobe reader" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81036
<did448> persia: patches/11_session_dialog.patch, it's bug #66188, leak big, a g_unref is missing.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66188 in gnome-session "Big memory leak" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66188
<ScottK> Interesting.  Came back up muted on the restart.
<persia> did448: That was merged into Ubuntu version 2.17.5-0ubuntu2 on 11th January.
<tsmithe> ScottK, weird... i should know how to fix that, but it's slipped my memory
<tsmithe> sorry
<ScottK> Seems like it was muted and even after I unmuted I had no sound until I changed the volume.  I'm rebooting again to confirm.
<did448> persia:  ok, but the wiki doesn't say how to make a patch in this case.
<tsmithe> add your findings to the bug report
<persia> did448: My apologies.  Let's work through this step-by-step, and I'll update the page.
<persia> did448: OK.  You have the source, and you can replicate the bug, right?
<did448> Yep.
<persia> did448: And you need to apply all the patches in debian/patches before you make the change?
<did448> persia: yes, now it's an ubuntu bug :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81039 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when entering into a trash folder with many messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81039
<persia> did448: OK.  I understand.  My apologies for missing that.
<ScottK> Never mind, just quiet at the default volume.  Will add to bug report.
<ScottK> tsmithe: Thanks for the help.
<tsmithe> ok
<persia> did448: In this case, run `debian/rules apply-patches` from inside the source directory.  I'll look for a generic solution and add it to the instructions.
<did448> persia: Ok
<tsmithe> ScottK, no problemo
<persia> did448: Thanks for pointing out the problem and raising it here.
<did448> persia: thanks for the answer.
<ScottK> tsmithe: Should I leave the bug assigned to you?
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I do think I need to change it to kdemultimedia...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81040 in gnome-games (main) "Sudoku crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81040
<ScottK> tsmithe: I changed it.  It's a guess.  I can't pm you back because I'm not registered...
<tsmithe> ScottK, hm ok
<coNP> Do you think Bug #81038 is a bug? I think Gtk controls work this way... am I wrong?
<persia> bug 81038
<persia> coNP: That's a feature request.  It needs to be fixed upstream.
<persia> coNP: (or rejected upstream)
<persia> did448: I think I've included the necessary instructions.  Could you take another look, and let me know if that procedure works for you?
<pochu> anyone there?
<pochu> are bug 81042 and bug 80835 the same?
<pochu> I think so, but I want to be sure
<pochu> :)
<coNP> hi pochu, let me have a look on them :)
<pochu> oh well
<persia> pochu: It's hard to tell, as there is no attachment available for 81042.  If you look at the original description, there is a link that might contain more information.  Also, see the rejection note on 80835 regarding beryl, but beryl-manager is at 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 in feisty now, so this may be a bug of the feisty environment.  If you're not sure it's probably better not to mark Duplicate, just in case the new bug requires someon
<pochu> :)
<coNP> thx persia
<did448> persia: debuild -us -uc fails Trying reverse patch debian/patches/13_smoother_fading.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<persia> did448:  Right.  I need to think about this some more (and update the instructions).  I thought perhaps it seemed too simple.
<persia> did448: In your specific case, delete everything, start again, once you have run debian/rules apply-patches, make a local copy of the file that you want to change with the additional extension .orig (i.e. source.c -> source.c.orig).  When your change is complete, run diff -u path/to/source.c.orig path/to/source.c > debian/patches/99_memory_overflow.patch.  Make a backup of the patch, delete the source directory.  Recreate the 
<did448> persia: the patch is already in LP
<persia> did448: Even better then.  I'll update the page as soon as I find a simple procedure that works :)
<coNP> persia: you might can help me what to do if I committed a patch to LP and want that the package is rebuilt with it
<did448> persia: dpatch-edit-patch isn't that bad if you make the diff before exiting the subshell.
<pochu> persia: coNP: I have a similar case with another bug
<pochu> I have the patch for it
<coNP> which bug, pochu?
<pochu> bug 76218
<persia> did448: No, but the final solution needs something that works for both dpatch and simple-patchsys.
<pochu> ups
<pochu> ubugtu isn't here anymore
<pochu> :(
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/76218
<coNP> pochu: okay, did you succeed to compile the package with it?
<pochu> coNP: I forget it
<pochu> i'm a newbie
<pochu> :)
<pochu> i'm doing it right now!
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu: okay, just asking, because I also fixed a bug, patched the source, built the package and now it seems to be fixed :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> but that patch isn't mine
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> okay, np :)
<coNP> but I need someone who knows what to do now :)
<persia> coNP: About the gnomebaker patch?
<coNP> persia: no, a tilda patch, bug 63098
<persia> coNP: OK.  The next step is for someone to review the patch and create a debdiff.  You have reached the "contact a developer" stage of the process.  One way is to ask here if anyone would be willing to create a debdiff including your patch.  Also, some MOTUs and MOTU Hopefuls search through the bugs, looking for easy targets.  The presence of a patch makes it more likely that they will prepare a new revision.
<coNP> persia: where should I ask? here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-23
<persia> coNP: This is a good place to start.  If there is no response, and you feel that it is a very important bug that needs to be fixed right away, you could also ask in ubuntu-motu, but here should generally get a response.  Alternately, if you want to create a draft revision, you can make a debdiff for the the new revision.  I'm working on something else now, but will look at it in a few hours, if the bug receives no further comm
<coNP> persia: okay, I might read MOTU docs, how to create a debdiff, because I am also interested. I don't think it is a very important one, just one for me to begin with :)
<persia> coNP: It's yours then.  Make sure you start with fresh source, and that your new revision is  0.09.4-0ubuntu2 in the changelog.  When you have made the new package and it builds, and works, debdiff the two .dsc files, and upload the output as an attachment.  At that point, you can subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, and someone will comment or upload in a couple days.
<pochu> persia: can you tell me a page with instructions to apply a patch?
<coNP> persia: thanks very much :)
<persia> pochu: It depends on the kind of patch.  Start with man patch :)
<pochu> oh well
<did448> persia:  How do we know if someone is working one a debdiff. MOL, Mac On Linux, FTBS.
<coNP> Do someone know how to make debsiff? Or point me to some wiki page?
<pochu> hi ubugtu!
<persia> did448: If someone is working on a bug, the bug should be assigned to the person working on it.  If the bug is unassigned, it needs help.
<pochu> nice to see you
<pochu> hehe
* pochu is happy
<pochu> :)
<pochu> thanks Seveas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81048 in Ubuntu "Message says "python needs to close" but nothing changes in the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81049 in update-manager (main) "Edgy unexpected error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81049
<persia> coNP: You need to create two revisions of the package (two .dsc files).  You then run `debdiff old-revision.dsc new-revision.dsc`.   Install devscripts and man debdiff for details.
<coNP> persia: how to make .dsc files? by hand? that is my *real* question :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81046 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed by clicking play on rythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81047 in hplip (main) "[Feisty] hplip toolbox: PyQt/Qt initialization error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81043 in apport (main) "apport crashes after I tried to open Serpentine and it failed to open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81045 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Screen isn't switched off on energy saving" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81050 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy Player Crashes on Startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81041 in xine-ui (universe) "xine crash on taking snapshoot with xxmc/xvmc (nvidia-driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81042 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl-manager crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81044 in amarok (main) "really not sure myself, just said there was a problem and it had to quit, dunno....." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81044
<persia> coNP: The Wiki has some information (start from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Tips),  Debian policy has more (but drier).  Google has some guides.
<coNP> persia: okay, thanks very much!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81051 in ubuntu-meta (main) "I Could not install it on my Dell Inspiron9400" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81051
<persia> coNP: No problem.  Sorry I don't have more time to help you now.
<tsmithe> bug 66657
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66657 in alsa-lib "The pcm_multi plugin does not currently allow full duplex use of two or more soundcards simultaneously." [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66657
<tom47> have there been any sound problems since the recent totem updates in edgy???
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81053 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer crashes by trying to enter "usb:/dev/usblp0" as Device URI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81052 in gftp (main) "gftp crashes after collecting folder data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81054 in apport (main) "[Feisty]  Crash after close gossip-telepathy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81054
<coNP> persia: Maybe the final questions for today :). I got the package, it is working, where should I upload the debdiff as a patch in LP? And what ubuntu-universe-sponsors to subscribe? Is it a maling list?
<persia> coNP: Add the debdiff as a patch to the LP bug.  Choose "Subscribe someone else" on the bug, and Choose for ubuntu-universe-sponsors (there should only be one - you can search in the popup window).  Assign to "Nobody", and set the status to "Confirmed".
<coNP> persia: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81055 in unattended-upgrades (main) "TypeError: iteration over non-sequence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81056 in epiphany-browser (main) "Page down, page up and arrow keys do not always scroll correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81057 in Ubuntu "DNS Resolves everything to 1.0.0.0 intermittently on some ADSL Routers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81058 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81058
<fleischwurst> hello
<fleischwurst> anyone want to buy my launchpad account?
<coNP> hi fleischwurst here :)
<fleischwurst> i got 2000+ karma
<ajmitch> not really
<coNP> fleischwurst: I guess most users sitting here have more :)
<fleischwurst> :p
<fleischwurst> just joking ;)
* coNP too :)
* ajmitch needs to get more karma
<coNP> however: why is karma not updated now?
<coNP> should I file a bug report? :)
<ajmitch> because something broke, they know about it already
<coNP> ajmitch: okay, thx
<fleischwurst> i dont know why i have 12321 karma, i just submitted 2 bugs
<fleischwurst> o0
<coNP> fleischwurst: who are you in LP?
<fleischwurst> Moritz Schneider
<coNP> thx
<fleischwurst> why?
<kmc> hello
<kmc> anybody here?
<kmc> wondering if there is solution to this issue - is it just getting new packages backported
<kmc> http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2006-May/015385.html
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81059 in Ubuntu "I/O errors with USB to IDE converter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81060 in ubiquity (main) "install error, using VMware Workstation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81061 in gnome-games (main) "glchess crashes when opening (dup-of: 81064)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81064 in gnome-games (main) "glchess crashes when opening" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81062 in kerry (universe) "Beagled is not started automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81063 in gaim (main) "[2.0 beta6]  File transfer speed is 0.00 KB/s although the transfer is working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81066 in ubiquity (main) "We're sorry; the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81067 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes after opening a new URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81068 in firefox (main) "FireFox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81069 in firefox (main) "Another crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81070 in Ubuntu "Poppler Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81070
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81072 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bring back k7 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81073 in Ubuntu "i tried to add repositories to adept and now it wont launch..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81074 in apport (main) "wireless network configuration crashes when 'properties' clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81076 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape doesn't feed recent documents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81077 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed, unsure why" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81078 in Ubuntu "failed install on herd2 at partitioning tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81079 in nautilus (main) "sandisk micro causes nautilus to crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81080 in fuse (main) "rsync timestamp bug on encfs/fuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80726 in mesa "Dependencies inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81081 in scim (main) "scim-launch crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81083 in ubiquity (main) "qtparted crashes on manual partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81084 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash , could not recognise the partition table entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81085 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash while composing message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81086 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin loses wifi settings; corrupts /etc/network/interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81087 in file-roller (main) "error reported when all top-level files in an archive are hidden (dot) files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81089 in totem (main) "[feisty]  Totem don't update reproduction list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81090 in Ubuntu "Logitech Dinovo Edge mousepad not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81092 in terminal (universe) "sudo nautilus not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81093 in libjsw (universe) "Gamepad axis not working after calibration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81094 in Ubuntu "System does not shut-down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81096 in update-manager (main) "update manager refuses to open in control manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81095 in stopmotion (universe) "stopmotion crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81097 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed," [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81098 in nautilus-sendto (main) "a meaningful name should be given to compressed files if there is only one file to compress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81098
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81099 in koffice (main) "Bad management of CMYK files (detected as RGB)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81100 in gedit (main) "yet another test bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81100
<sfllaw> bug 81100
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81100 in gedit "yet another test bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81100
<sfllaw> bdmurray: You're looking for Seveas.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81103 in nedit "nedit fails to launch with an X error" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81103
<pochu> hi
<pochu> anybody?
<bdmurray> hello
<pochu> hi bdmurray
<pochu> I have a question
<pochu> the latest updates have broken my wireless, where should I file a bug?
<pochu> I don't know the exact package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81104 in control-center (main) "network and network tools in control panel should be on "internet & network"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81104
<pochu> gnome-system-tools?
<bdmurray> probably - broken how?
<pochu> bdmurray: network-manager can't find any wireless, but always I have 3 networks
<seb128> pochu: no, g-s-t is only a frontend
<seb128> and didn't get updated
<pochu> I don't know which could be
<pochu> maybe as the devs are working hard with networks
<seb128> does "iwlist scanning" list any network?
<pochu> eth1      No scan results
<pochu> seb128: nop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81107 in bluez-gnome (main) "Bluetooth-applet falls out of the GNOME notification area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81107
<seb128> pochu: ok, so that's probably a driver or hardware bug
<pochu> do you think?
<pochu> I have an acer aspire
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81105 in beryl-settings (universe) "xgl crashed after enabling blur effects in beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81106 in apport (main) "No noticeable problem! (dup-of: 81007)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81106
<pochu> with an ipw2200bg
<seb128> I would not say that if I didn't think it
<pochu> and yesterday night I was on the wireless
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> :)
<seb128> iwlist not listing anything shows it's not a graphical tool problem
<seb128> the network stack has not changed
<seb128> I would blame it on the driver or on the card
<pochu> should I do any lsmod | grep?
<fernando> moin all
<pochu> hi fernando
<seb128> pochu:  look to /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages mayeb
<pochu> wait
<pochu> seb128: +1!
<pochu> paste?
<pochu> Jan 22 05:07:32 kiko NetworkManager: <information>^Iwpa_supplicant(8091): Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8
<pochu> Jan 22 05:07:32 kiko NetworkManager: <information>^Iwpa_supplicant(8091): RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP] [RUNNING] [LOWER_UP] )
<seb128> not sure of what that means, doesn't look like an error
<pochu> i'm gonna look more
<pochu> sorry, that was from yesterday morning morning
<pochu> :)
<pochu> seb128: where can I paste the results?
<seb128> depends how many line
<seb128> a few line is ok on the chan
<seb128> otherwise pasebin
<seb128> pastebin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81109 in language-support-sw (main) "swahili language support should install aspell-sw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81108 in Ubuntu "machine doesn't restart when pressing enter after cd eject on live session or install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81108
<pochu> seb128: http://pastebin.com/865644
<pochu> that's just the end of the log
<seb128> pastebin is slow :/
<pochu> seb128: sure
<seb128> pochu: nothing really useful to the log apparently
<pochu> :(
<Seveas> bdmurray, ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81110 in Ubuntu "lockup in linux 2.6.20 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81110
<gnomefreak> seb128: is gnome-terminal not upgraded with the rest of the gnome stuff for a reason or just dont get to it until later in devel? it has been like this for dapper and edgy also
<seb128> gnomefreak: I don't get your question, a tarball has been rolled for GNOME 2.17.90
<seb128> if the question is why there is no a tarball rolled at every version is because there is no active upstream maintainer
<davmor2> pochu: replied quick to my cdiso test post
<seb128> if that's a way to say we are slow to package the 40 new tarballs from upstream today no comment
<gnomefreak> seb128: gnome-terminal is always upgraded later than rest of gnome. like gnome-term is still at 2.16
<pochu> davmor2: :)
<seb128> it's not the only one
<seb128> looks a libgnomeprint by example
<davmor2> found another bug in gossip your listed as matason
<gnomefreak> oh ok libgnomeprint2.2-0 (2.17.90-0ubuntu1)
<davmor2> oh and offline
<gnomefreak> it was updated today but yeah i just wasnt sure why some things were so late. (not questioning the packaging just wondering)
<seb128> gnomefreak: no active maintainer, there is a tarball rolled when somebody step up and do it
<seb128> which is not often
<gnomefreak> oh ok cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81111 in gwget2 (main) "Isn't up-to-date, is still compiled for epiphany 2.15 not 2.17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81113 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "gossip-telepathy incorrect naming in irc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81114 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul is missing a depend." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81114
<jwendell> seb128, gnome-terminal has no maintainer anymore?
<bdmurray> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> bdmurray, pong
<bdmurray> I'm curious about Ubugtu
<Seveas> what do you want to know?
<bdmurray> It seems to only report the repository when announcing a new bug, not on queries
<bdmurray> so if I say bug 81114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81114 in istanbul "istanbul is missing a depend." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81114
<Seveas> that's correct
<bdmurray> I think it might be useful to show the repo on queries
<Seveas> there's a missing feature in launchpad that makes it hard to see which component a package is in when it's grabbing a bug. The new bug reporter has that information available in the mail it gets
<bdmurray> ah, okay
<Seveas> I've filed it as bug on launchpad
<bdmurray> what bug number is that?
<Seveas> no idea :)
<Seveas> it's been a while
<seb128> jwendell: "anymore"?
<seb128> jwendell: who used to maintain it actively and when?
<jwendell> seb128, hehe, sorry :)
<seb128> no need to be sorry
* Hobbsee waves to seb128 
<seb128> hey Hobbsee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81115 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird freezes the computer when sending big messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81115
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@i577BC7DB.versanet.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+d fleischwurst]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b fleischwurst!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!n=fleischw@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81116 in apport (main) "[Crash]  NameError: global name 'subprocess' is not defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81119 in thunar (main) "thunar-doc installs to /usr/share/doc/Thunar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81120 in console-setup (main) "Hiragana/Katakana(Romaji) key cannot be used to toggle Latin mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81118 in ltsp (main) "keyboard not working in gdm in the thin client - Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81118
<jwendell> seb128, are you maintainer of control-center?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81121 in firefox (main) "firefox plante souvent lors de clic sur liens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81121
<seb128> jwendell: one of them, why?
<jwendell> seb128, just curiosity, maybe you can help us on bug 49639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49639 in control-center "Missing from Gnome's Admin bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81123 in qt-x11-free (main) "Qt3 picks DejaVu Sans Condensed erroneously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81123
<sfllaw> cburg, mikebro: Morning!
<mikebro> hello
<cburg> sfllaw: Good Morning.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81122 in shared-mime-info (main) "Some media files are not recognised as such (ogm, mkv, mka)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81122
<seb128> jwendell: that's not a control-center bug and a duplicate, I'll triage it
<jwendell> seb128, thanks!
* jwendell learning with seb128 
<palski> anyone willing to test gnome-hearts on edgy (proposed)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81124 in apport (main) "Hardinfo crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81124
<coNP> palski: what to do with it?
<palski> install it and if it works please add a comment to bug #79059
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79059 in gnome-hearts "[SRU]  gnome-hearts crashes on startup (edgy)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79059
<coNP> palski: should I get the source package and debdiff it? (sorry, I am a newbie, but want to learn how things happen here)
<palski> actually I'm not sure should it be tested by MOTUs or does every vote count
<palski> coNP: if you have proposed repository enabled just apt-get install gnome-hearts
<coNP> palski: one more question: where is the proposed rep.? :)
<pochu> good bye guys!
<pochu> see you later
<coNP> by pochu
<coNP> (I am not a MOTU as you might guessed by now :))
<palski> yes, well, wiki says: "After at least 5 persons have tested..." I think it means other than motus too
<coNP> okay, I might qualify as a person
<coNP> :)
<hggdh> question -- what is the SOP for bug reports in languages other than english?
<palski> coNP: you can activate proposed repo from repositories menu in synaptic, but I'm not on edgy just now so I'm not sure
<palski> coNP: and thanks for help =)
<coNP> palski: your welcome
<coNP> I might have some other questions left :)
<coNP> but not for now...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81125 in glibc (main) "Edgy security upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81125
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<coNP> palski: I guess, it works
<coNP> I made a comment in LP, oo
<coNP> too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81128 in liferea (main) "liferea incorrectly reports number of unread messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81126 in Ubuntu "ia32-lib-firefox missing from apt in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81126
<palski> coNP: ok, thanks
<coNP> palski: yw :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81131 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81132 in xsane (main) "Epson Stylus CX5400 scanner not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71410 in qucs (universe) "unexpectedly died" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81133 in vlc (universe) "VLC problem's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81135 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "File Save Window default height" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71662 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when starting again " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81136 in udev (main) "udev: wrong permissions for /dev/sg1 (cdrw drive)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81137 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  suspend and hibernate fail on MB Asrock K8NF6G-VSTA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81138 in Ubuntu "CD-Burn aborted after clicking Write (EGGY EFT)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81138
<gnomefreak> bug 74887
* coNP hugs Ubugtu :)
* Ubugtu humps coNP
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> @reload Bugtacker
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> fun, it's broken!
<coNP> Seveas: are you the Ubugtu-humper? :)
<Seveas> it humps all by itself if you hug it
* Seveas hugs Ubugtu 
* Ubugtu squeezes Seveas
<gnomefreak> just goes to show you becareful what you hug
<Seveas> err, is bugmail broken?
<coNP> Oh. I thought this channel is for hugging bugs.
<coNP> Or at least bug-bots :)
<pochu> hi guys!
<coNP> hi pochu :)
<pochu> hey coNP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81172 in atari-fdisk (universe) "[Sync Request]  atari-fdisk (0.7.1-5.3) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81174 in xorg (main) "[Feisty]  Mesa used instead of 'nv'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81175 in thunar (main) "wrong font in thunar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81175
<Seveas> @quit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78149 in firefox (main) "crash when clicked on a link pointing to a .jar file" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78157 in firefox (main) "I was on hi5 listening to music and trying to send a text to a friend when fire fox froze." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78193 in firefox (main) "Every time I try to post a reply in LiveJournal.com, Firefox closes - shuts down." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78206 in firefox (main) "Crash while loading http://www.sopcast.org/channel/chreg.jsp" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78290 in firefox (main) "crash after clicking on save link as" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78549 in Ubuntu "Please sync libdiscid (0.1.0-1) from Debian unstable main" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #78607 in mldonkey (universe) "please sync mldonkey 2.8.2-2 from Debian unstable (main) (was: Urgent patch to solve upload problem)" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79385 in kdeutils (main) "ark not finding root level directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79639 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel crashes on right-click" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80590 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse startup script arguments not valid for kdialog (dup-of: 68385)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80656 in python2.5 (main) "Feisty, Python2.5, x86_64,  help("modules") => Segfault" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80705 in Ubuntu "Digital camera detected as photo card, but has generic drive icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80764 in metacity (universe) "can't return to normal window manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81034 in rstatd (universe) "Forks off too many processes (dup-of: 55674)" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77182 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes wen i goo to security area inscripcion to www.last.fm" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #77234 in firefox (main) "firefox crushed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76503 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "asus ACPI does not work in Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76608 in firefox (main) "Crash when opening a bookmark via del.ico.us" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76623 in gnome-screensaver (main) "default screensaver cumbersome on old hardware" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70853 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when visiting map24.com" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71107 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when visiting nytimes.com" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71123 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse startup script doesn't like kdialog (dup-of: 68385)" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71417 in firefox (main) "Crash when click windows live mail" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71712 in firefox (main) "Random cash when trying to shuitdown FF because it was using too much cpu" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73889 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hdparm is busted in the hd? -> sd? change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73990 in xorg-server (main) "Xnest recommends using a universe package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74292 in dpkg (main) "Error installing Firefox" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74602 in firefox (main) "address bar dropdown box does not redirect when selected" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74703 in gnome-pilot (main) "There is no way to install .pdb .prc files" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74887 in mozilla-stumbleupon (universe) "closed firefox unexpectantly" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #75964 in firefox (main) "Crash on Digg.com spell check close" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76066 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on closing" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64212 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod bug" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64226 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Edgy Beta 1: Mobility X700 on Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M1437G" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65014 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "asm/atomic.h #includes non-existant header file, asm/processor.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66004 in Ubuntu ".bash_profile is not sources when X session starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66697 in ndiswrapper (main) "Netgear WG111T broken in Edgy beta "loadndiswrapper failed (59904);"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67487 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "[regression] [rv280]  black screen and console freeze when X starts - drm lockup" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67553 in siege (main) "double free or corruption in siege" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68053 in azureus (universe) "Eclipse will not start (Edgy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68481 in drbd0.7 (universe) "change of /bin/sh to dash in edgy breaks drbd0.7-module-source build" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68981 in casper (main) "Xubuntu livecd on ibook g3 stops at cannot access tty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69215 in dpkg (main) "Corrupted /var/lib/dpkg/status during update to 6.10" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69834 in pympd (universe) "missing .so files in trayicon plugin" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #69876 in xorg (main) "ATI radeon 9600 pro broken dri acceleration with fglrx (asking how to integrate the fix to main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70217 in kdebase (main) "KubuntuKDEMedia changes: wrong desktop icons of removable devices plugged before login" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70656 in firefox (main) "Opened a tab" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70808 in firefox (main) "Random crashing, on all different types of pages" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70810 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #22985 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "[x700]  fails to infer lvds for primary connector on acer ferrari 4005 | card detected, but driver fails to use right output port" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22985
<pochu> Seveas: (just curiosity) why Ubugtu is _so_ active?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #34647 in foomatic-db "ijs_server_epsonepl not found" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41013 in dia (main) "menu item doesn't show up in menu" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #44407 in splix (main) "Samsung clp510 not working" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50376 in aptitude (main) "support for build-dep option" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50990 in Ubuntu "Applications quit unexpectedly when typing letters or numbers in a textbox - every time" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50990
<Seveas> pochu, a bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51149 in popularity-contest (main) "popularity-contest does not work out of the box" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51149
<gnomefreak> pochu: catching up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51338 in Ubuntu "DVD/CD read errors" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51338
<Seveas> no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52017 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "changing settings (like paper size) have no effect in CUPS" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52017
<Seveas> it's nowjust buggy
<MagicFab> wow, must be a new lab /mass install somewhere
<Ubugtu> New bug: #55782 in kxdocker (universe) "doesnt open in edgy" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56315 in firefox (main) "Bookmarks toolbar returns from the dead" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56315
<gnomefreak> oh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #56751 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "X crash in evdev " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58563 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu 6.10 Knot CD2 freezes during booting up" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58563
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pochu> jajaja
<coNP> should we file a bugreport?
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> hehe
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak thinks he might already know of the bug
* coNP too :)
<gnomefreak> he cant hump coNP when hes muted
<coNP> actually might add this as a comment to the non-existent bug report
* gnomefreak likes that plugin
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> @load Bugtracker
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81165 in netrik (universe) "Please sync netrik (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81167 in gparted (main) "Gparted doesn-t detect my hard disk on Feisty Herd2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81181 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client stops because of a symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81166 in asterisk-spandsp-plugins (universe) "[Sync Request]  asterisk-spandsp-plugins (0.0.20060218-4) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81168 in atanks (universe) "[Sync Request]  atanks (2.0-1) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81170 in gnome-pilot-conduits (main) "[feisty]  etodo conduit times out when syncing with a palm device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81171 in gnome-pilot (main) "[feisty]  default device (/dev/pilot) is not correct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81154 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Clock drift with nforce2 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81160 in apertium (universe) "[Sync Request]  apertium (1.0.3-3) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81162 in apollon (universe) "[Sync Request]  apollon (1.0.2.1-2) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81177 in rhythmbox (main) "title position" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81177
<Seveas> now the uber-activity is correct
<gnomefreak> looks better
<Seveas> backlog
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81146 in update-manager (main) "Link to Launchpad bugs from the changelog" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81179 in liferea (main) "push-scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81180 in kopete "kopete does not send photo from global identity for MSN" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81180
<gnomefreak> or not
<Seveas> it is
<coNP> it is now okay, isn't it?
<coNP> many new bug reports, though
<gnomefreak> i was looking at the one "confirmed" bug thats why i thought not
<Seveas> yeah, still backlog from the outage
<gnomefreak> ok
<coNP> Seveas: did you write Ubugtu?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41013 in dia (main) "menu item doesn't show up in menu" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50990 in Ubuntu "Applications quit unexpectedly when typing letters or numbers in a textbox - every time" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81182 in wine "Windows app with MDI shows multiple close/maximise/minimise document icons" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81182
<Seveas> coNP, I wrote the visible parts of it
<coNP> Seveas: that is the messages we can see?
<Seveas> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81183 in gnome-speech (main) "gnome-speech: Please review/upload this package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #48601 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client should permit using existing sources.list" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81174 in xorg (main) "[Feisty]  Mesa used instead of 'nv'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81172 in atari-fdisk (universe) "[Sync Request]  atari-fdisk (0.7.1-5.3) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #54211 in gparted (main) "Gparted doesn't recognize partitions properly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81140 in sudo (main) "sudo (edgy) silently fails when user is not a member of admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81176 in gnome-media (main) "[Feisty]  No sound" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81184 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware player cannot be installed on  Ubuntu 6.10 x86" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81185 in gparted (main) "Upgrade GParted to version 0.33" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81185
<pochu> hey, do you know where I can find a tutorial for applying a patch?
<coNP> pochu: I guess man patch, and ubuntu wiki pages provide a good start
<coNP> pochu: what exactly are you interested in?
<pochu> I want to patch this bug:
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81173 in gaim (main) "Gaim Beta 6 Crashes Instantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81188 in mono (main) "Crash on boot - Edgy i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81189 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Fails to hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81189
<pochu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomebaker/+bug/76218
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76218 in gnomebaker "Programs using libglade have problem with their UI" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<coNP> pochu: okay, I recognize him now, he is our old friend :)
<pochu> yep
<pochu> yesterday I couldn't do it
<pochu> had to go to bed
<pochu> ;)
<pochu> coNP: not sure what I am doing wrong
<pochu> I have the .patch on the src folder
<pochu> and I do this
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src/gnomebaker-0.6.0.dist$ patch -p0 gnomebaker.patch
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-24
<pochu> nothing happens
<pochu> I've tried also with patch -p gnomebaker.patch
<pochu> and patch gnomebaker.patch
<coNP> pochu: okay I am also interested
<coNP> I guess this file is made by debdiff
<pochu> I think so
<coNP> but I don't know how I can apply them
<pochu> but I'm new to the patch system
* coNP too :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> anybody else there?
<pochu> let's learn it coNP
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu: I want to learn it
<coNP> yesterday I made a debdiff to fix a package
* pochu is an very curious noob
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> coNP: woh!
<pochu> now you just need to learn to apply it
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> pochu: yep
<coNP> I am investigating these matters now
<pochu> so am I
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> pochu: I got it
<coNP> I guess :)
<pochu> let's see!
<coNP> $ patch -p0 < gnomebaker.patch
<coNP> should do it
<coNP> you should have the patch at the same level where your gnomebaker-0.6.0 directory resides
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src/gnomebaker-0.6.0.dist$ patch -p0 <gnomebaker.patch
<pochu> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<pochu> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<pochu> The text leading up to this was:
<pochu> --------------------------
<pochu> |diff -Nur gnomebaker-0.6.0.dist/src/Makefile.am gnomebaker-0.6.0/src/Makefile.am
<pochu> |--- gnomebaker-0.6.0.dist/src/Makefile.am      2006-05-06 00:54:15.000000000 +0200
<pochu> |+++ gnomebaker-0.6.0/src/Makefile.am   2007-01-22 01:45:33.000000000 +0100
<pochu> --------------------------
<pochu> File to patch:
<coNP> pochu: you should move the patch one level up
<pochu> there is no Makefile.am
<coNP> as I said
<pochu> oh, didn't see
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> okay, np :)
<pochu> let's try another time
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu vs. patch, round #2
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src/gnomebaker-0.6.0.dist$ cd ..
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src$ patch -p0 <gnomebaker.patch
<pochu> patching file gnomebaker-0.6.0/src/Makefile.am
<pochu> patching file gnomebaker-0.6.0/src/Makefile.in
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src$
<pochu> woh!!
<coNP> okay, this time pochu won!
<pochu> pochu wins!!
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> congratulations! :)
<pochu> thanks coNP
<pochu> I'd never do it w/o you
<pochu> :)
<coNP> yw, pochu -- at least we two newbies should help each other :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> yep
<pochu> now let's package and test it
<coNP> yep
<pochu> coNP: do you know if I should manually copy the patch into /debian/patches?
<pochu> I think I have to
<pochu> renaming it
<coNP> pochu: I think you don't
<pochu> coNP?
<pochu> why?
<pochu> in debian/patches there are all the patches applied to gnomebaker
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src/gnomebaker-0.6.0/debian/patches$ ls
<pochu> 00list                                                  10_fix_threads_initialization.dpatch
<pochu> 01_update_pt_br_translation.dpatch                      11_add_raw_extension_support.dpatch
<pochu> 02_fix_build_on_gnu_kfreebsd.dpatch                     12_use_wodim.dpatch
<pochu> 03_fix_exec_for_64bit_arches.dpatch                     13_use_array_for_status_icons.dpatch
<pochu> 04_fix_tempdir_location.dpatch                          14_fix_device_selection.dpatch
<pochu> 05_make_fast_blanking_default.dpatch                    15_fix_amd64_memory_corruption.dpatch
<pochu> 06_dont_check_image_file_mime_type_when_burning.dpatch  16_fix_add_folder.dpatch
<pochu> 07_improved_gnome_menu_entry.dpatch                     17_fix_audio_file_filter.dpatch
<pochu> 08_fix_filebrowser_refreshing.dpatch                    18_allow_deeper_trees.dpatch
<pochu> 09_dont_follow_symlinks.dpatch
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src/gnomebaker-0.6.0/debian/patches$
<pochu> do you think I shouldn't?
<pochu> coNP
<coNP> pochu: I think these are other kind of patches
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81159 in firefox (main) "Crash when changing themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81159
<coNP> but I am not sure
<coNP> because debdiffs are diffs between source packages
<pochu> coNP & pochu vs patch
<pochu> :)
<coNP> and source packages include these patches as well
<coNP> but _now_ we really should ask someone
<pochu> I'm gonna ask on -motu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81186 in ubiquity (main) "Cannot install Ubuntu 6.10 x86 from official live DVD, partition disk problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81194 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81191 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes randomly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81192 in glibc (main) "upgrading to libc 2.4-1ubuntu12.2 fails. Results in broken package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81193 in glibc (main) "libc6 update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81195 in zope3 (main) "zope3 should conflict with python-zodb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81196 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #51338 in Ubuntu "DVD/CD read errors" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81197 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81198 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "oops in __remove_from_page_cache / ext3_releasepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81200 in telepathy-salut (universe) "Core dump, plain and simple" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81201 in ltsp (main) "mirror option in ltsp-build-client doesn't work with apt-cacher" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81202 in tmda (universe) "[Feisty]  Unmet deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81148 in ffmpeg (universe) "ffmpeg png source with indexed colors does not work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81199 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81203 in hotkey-setup (main) "Mute & unmute steadly decreases volume after repeated presses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81204 in hal (main) "HAL doesn't recognise the Archos A404 music player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81205 in gnome-panel "Clock applet doesn't allow me to choose Monday as the starting day of the week" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71634 in kdebase (main) "configuring multiple Kicker panels in Kde 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81206 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu grafical boot uses too high horizontal frequency (LCD display problem)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81207 in apport (main) "Fails to report bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81209 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  network-admin crashes - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #4736 in torcs (universe) "torcs b0rks preferences.xml and then crashes on it" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81208 in Ubuntu "LiveCD 6.06.1 requires big download to update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81210 in vlc (universe) "Crashes while streaming from MyTheatre" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81211 in popularity-contest (main) "popularity-contest" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57450 in acpid (main) "Suspend doesn't work on White Macbook" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81212 in firefox (main) "crash when using flash plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81213 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81213
<pochu> good night guys!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39697 in Ubuntu "iMac G3 microphone not working" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #76543 in firefox (main) "Dapper Firefox 1.5.0.8 crash on PPC "Grape" iMac" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81214 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crashed (error in the 83% de beta feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #22107 in dmraid (universe) "missing dmraid support needed to access SATA raids" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/22107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81215 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes trying to partition the HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81216 in firefox (main) "Crash while visiting worldpress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81217 in tracker (universe) "Audio/video metadata extraction does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81218 in gimp (main) "Gimp was not working and i am in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81219 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Second volume in a USB drive not mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81220 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager Crashes in Feisty when Icon in Panel Clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50243 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "External monitor on intel 945GM/Dell D620 (and D420) causes lockup." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81223 in transcode (multiverse) "encoding with tovid using ffmpeg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81223
<persia> Hobbsee: poke about http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4107
<Hobbsee> persia: pong
<Hobbsee> persia: i cant tell - is that diff changing the source directly, or via patches?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81225 in realplayer (multiverse) "realplay requires libc6 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81225
<Hobbsee> persia: done.  does bug 60656 still apply?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60656 in libjsw "Incorrect path to default device in jsw.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60656
<persia> Hobbsee: No closed.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> persia: :)
<Hobbsee> persia: accepted
* Hobbsee looks for a main sponsor
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81227 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Logout screen appears twice [Feisty] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #27957 in speedcrunch (main) "typos in the package description" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/27957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50096 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "snd-intel-hda / Conexant id 31: Sound Problem" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #54194 in speedcrunch (main) "old homepage URL in long description" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81228 in tomboy (main) "tomboy crashes when clicking help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #49439 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No sound on Toshiba Satellite p100-114 with intel-hda chipset" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #42454 in ubuntu-doc "Documentation should include greater detail about setting up difficult network hardware" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #45841 in alsa-driver (main) "Intel High Definition Audio not working normally on Intel Mac Mini" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81229 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81231 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81232 in libc (universe) "ld-linux.so.2 segfaults in _dl_make_stack_executable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #55674 in rstatd (universe) "dapper rstatd 4.0-1 doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81233 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGFPE in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81234 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81235 in Ubuntu "Networking broken after update (2007/01/23)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81236 in gdm "Ubuntu cannot restart or shut-down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #37218 in xorg-server "drm crash, possibly because of savage video-driver" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81237 in apport (main) "Errors from python interpreter give apport crash dialog!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #43025 in kdelibs "Re-ordering of sensors in sensor plotter is broken" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #43065 in kopete "kdesktop freezes often during RMB actions (dapper)" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #19896 in kdepim "kmail loses mails" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #26454 in kdepim "ubuntu breezy korganizer not showing Journal Entries stored in IMAP" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #15485 in kdepim (main) "kmail don't ask the phrase for gpg-encrypted mails" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/15485
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: those bugs arent new - i didnt think we were tracking all changes in here
<ajmitch> if a new comment is entered on a bug that Ubugtu didn't know about, it thinks it is new
<ajmitch> since there's no real way to distinguish a new bug from an old one
<Hobbsee> ah, lovely
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubugtu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> fixed
<somerville32> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/66860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66860 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashes on startup" [Unknown,Unconfirmed] 
* somerville32 cries.
<Seveas> after pestering launchpad for a few hours
<Seveas> there can be some more repeated bugs, but not too many
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81239 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Cannot unmount volume: not very helpful error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81239
<ppotvin> I'll be faster than ubugtu
<ppotvin> 81240 :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81240 in libgnomeui (main) "Gnome File Selector makes some left shortcuts disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81240
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81241 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81242 in postfix (main) "postfix-ldap is linked against gnuTLS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81243 in pyvorbis (main) "crash in vorbis.so while using 'nicotine'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81244 in apport (main) "Is run for programs in /usr/local" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81245 in opendchub (universe) "Wrong path to binary in initscript" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81246 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashes on login of feisty amd64 desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #80864 in apport "apport brings system down (dup-of: 71560)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81247 in gtk+2.0 (main) "toolbar_icon_size is not respected so icons are always the same size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81249 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "PostgreSQL doesn't allow local access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81250 in debian-cd (universe) "edubuntu isos should be renamed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81250
<dholbach> bdmurray: thanks for the bughelper suggestion - it's a great idea and would finally make the bugnumbers command useful for anything ;-)
<dholbach> bdmurray: and we could have a 'display module' which take care of proper formatting
<seb128> dholbach: what idea is that?
<davmor2> query I had an idea about the gparted errors.  So I asked a couple of people who had problems if they could dl the latest gparted livecd 0.3.3 and see if they had the same issue. They did.  So this is an upstream problem then isn't it?
<dholbach> seb128: bug 81248
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81248 in bughelper "RFE: bugnumbers - option to count quantity of bugs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81248
<seb128> davmor2: likely
<davmor2> seb128:  What is the best way to proceed then now should I ask them to post to gnome.bugzilla ?
<seb128> forward to upstream
<seb128> dunno who upstream is and what bugtracker they use
<seb128> dholbach might know better
<bdmurray> dholbach: thanks, I'd be excited to see the output
<dholbach> davmor2: yes, forward to bugzilla
<davmor2> Thank Guys thought it would be but always safe than sorry :)
<dholbach> thanks davmor2
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81251 in netcfg (main) "netcfg should talk about the "outbound interface" instead of the "primary interface" at its itnerface selection page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81251
<dholbach> bdmurray: maybe we can think about a clever way to do that 'display module' together
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81252 in update-manager (main) "update manager 's lack of functionnality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81254 in pitivi (universe) "[apport]  pitivi crashed with ValueError in drawRuler()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81255 in hugin (universe) "Hugin references windows binary autopano.exe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81256 in gaim (main) "gaim-libnotify by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81257 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "feisty as nis client wants to write to /home/.directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81261 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m capplet shuts down powernowd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81262 in epiphany-extensions (main) "favicon-extension broken by invalid character in python source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81263 in firefox (main) "firefox get crahed wile opening fttp surver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81264 in libpam-ldap (universe) "libpam-ldap manpage refers to ldap.conf instead of pam_ldap.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81264
<pochu> hi!
* pochu is happy!
<pochu> I've fixed my first bug!
<pochu> well, with a lot of help
<pochu> and the patch wasn't mine
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> but it's fixed
<pochu> :D
<jwendell> pochu, good!
<jwendell> pochu, i felt like that too
<fernando> pochu: congratulations
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81265 in gaim (main) "status bar in beta 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81265
<Hobbsee> pochu: yay!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81266 in Ubuntu "Edgy fails to install on vmware server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81266
<Jozo-> bug 55674 - (dapper) SRU, backport or nothing?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55674 in rstatd "dapper rstatd 4.0-1 doesn't work" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81267 in xubuntu-meta (main) "quick launcher crashes the panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81267
<gnomefreak> seb128: if your still around what should a console bug be reported under?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81268 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu install crashed when installing grub on hd0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81268
<pochu> Se actualizarn los siguientes paquetes:
<pochu>   gnome-cards-data [1:2.17.90-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.17.90.1-0ubuntu1] 
<pochu>   gnome-games [1:2.17.90-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.17.90.1-0ubuntu1] 
<pochu>   gnome-games-data [1:2.17.90-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.17.90.1-0ubuntu1] 
<pochu> 3 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar
<pochu> aren't them the same version?
<christof-kr> .90 -> .90.1
<pochu> christof-kr: lol
<pochu> didn't see it
<pochu> hehe
<christof-kr> i had to look very hard, too
<pochu> i must be blind
<gnomefreak> dholbach: got a sec?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> bug 80657 can you look at that and see if terminal would be right package?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80657 in terminal "Couldn't reply Y to Y/N question in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80657
<gnomefreak> it was apt but its not apt bug
<dholbach> gksu maybe?
<dholbach> does it happen with sudo too?
<dholbach> does it happen with other terminals too?
<dholbach> mvo will know for sure
<gnomefreak> dont know. i asked but no responce yet
<dholbach> you might want to subscribe him to it
<dholbach> that's at least what I'd ask
<gnomefreak> ok ill ask him when hes around
<dholbach> ok cool
<gnomefreak> he was subscribe so he should see the change in package i made
<gnomefreak> ty
<pochu> can u guys help me with a patch?
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/src/desktop-effects-0.7.0$ patch -p0 <06-restart.patch
<pochu> can't find file to patch at input line 16
<christof-kr> which is the repository that is most up-to-date (the one all mirrors mirror from?)
<christof-kr> archive.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> i asked dholbach
<gnomefreak> bug 8065 wasnt sure of the package seb128
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 8065 in openoffice.org "CAN-2004-0752: world-readable temporary files reveal document contents" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8065
<seb128> k
<mvo> dholbach: me?
<gnomefreak> mvo: i removed apt from bug 80657 and wasnt sure what package to use
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80657 in terminal "Couldn't reply Y to Y/N question in terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80657
<gnomefreak> mvo: he told me i should ask you
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks, I'm having a look now
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81270 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  glchess crashed with NameError in __str__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81270
<simira> sfllaw: so, what are we bugging today?
<simira> BjornT: is it possible to say I want bugs sorted by "status" as default in malone?
<BjornT> simira: no, it's not possible to specify the default sort order. there should be a bug reported about this, though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81272 in Ubuntu "Buffalo WLI-U2-KG54 wireless USB adapter disconnects randomly when ehci_hcd (USB 2.0) support is on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81273 in python-gnome (universe) "list isn't rendered good" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81273
<BjornT> i can't find the bug report, though...
<simira> BjornT: I can't find any, should I report it?
<simira> 56845 might seem similar
<simira> nm, it's not
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81274 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81274
<BjornT> simira: yeah, you could report it. unfortunately it's not that easy to do, so it will probably not get fixed that quick.
<BjornT> simira: be sure to include your use case for sorting by status by default, makes it easier to understand why that functionality is needed.
<simira> BjornT: it doesn't hurt to report it. But I thought I could assign it as a wishlist item?
<BjornT> simira: well, you don't have permission to set it as a wishlist bug :) there's a bug about that as well
<simira> BjornT: oh. So I first add a comment to the wishlist-bug, and then leave this one as unconfirmed, then. :p
<coNP> which is the wishlist bug, simira?
<simira> coNP: no idea
<coNP> ty
<simira> #55195 I think
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81276 in kdepim (main) "test bug" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81276
<coNP> bug 55195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81277 in amarok (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 lacks FLAC decoding libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81277
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55195 in malone "Set your own bug to wishlist" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55195
<sfllaw> simira: Hi!
<sfllaw> simira: I think a good thing to do would be to start forwarding some bugs upstream.
<Hobbsee> hey sfllaw!
<coNP> Hi, sfllaw, when is next Hug Day scheduled? Next Wednesday?
<sfllaw> simira: cburg and mikebro are working heavily on firefox.  They've been doing pretty well at it.
<sfllaw> coNP: Yup, next Wednesday.
<sfllaw> coNP: The announcement is on my TODO list.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Sarah!
<Hobbsee> :)
<coNP> sfllaw: Nice. Can you help me if I would qualify to become an QA member then?
<sfllaw> coNP: I'm sorry, I didn't understand that...  Did you want to know how to become an UbuntuQA member?  Or do you want to go through the acceptance process.
<sfllaw> coNP: I can help with both.  Or something completely different...
<coNP> sfllaw: sorry. I have to practice English. So, I want to become an UbuntuQA member. And I don't know if I did enough bug triage for that
<sfllaw> coNP: If you have a list of five bugs where you think you've triaged them well, that's good enough.
<coNP> sfllaw: okay, thanks :)
<dholbach> ANNOUNCE: sfllaw will start hacking on bughelper now too
<simira> :)
<Hobbsee> yay!
<simira> I haven't really had a look at that one at all...maybe I should :p
<sfllaw> W00T!
<dholbach> sfllaw: can you mark them 0.1 if you think it should be done for the first release?
<sfllaw> dholbach: Man, I've forgotten again.  We want interactive mode, saving things trivially, a log file similar to typescript...
<sfllaw> What else?
<dholbach> sfllaw: i filed interactive mode already
<dholbach> just be creative :)
<sfllaw> Oh yeah, bug stats.
<coNP> dholbach: do you plan some sort of gui to bughelper?
<dholbach> coNP: if somebody wants to hack on that at some stage - sure, why not
<dholbach> coNP: heno has some ideas for that already
<dholbach> coNP: but I don't think I'm going to do that on my own
<coNP> okay, I might contact heno, because I am also interested
<dholbach> coNP: it'd certainly help to start a specification on that
<coNP> dholbach: who is heno, by the way? nick heno here?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> Henrik Nilsen Omma
<dholbach> he ROCKs
<coNP> thx
<dholbach> cjwatson: I committed your fixes - thanks a lot!
<cjwatson> dholbach: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81283 in beryl-manager (universe) "ATI "radeon" driver and MergedFB don't work on screens > 2048 pixels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81283
<dholbach> i can't push though... gngngngn - going to #launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81284 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81287 in gnome-commander (universe) "Newes gnome-commander's  release auto-crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81287
<pochu> good bye!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81286 in knetworkmanager (main) "applet does not show up after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81286
<dholbach> sfllaw: maybe mpt can help with bug 81282
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81282 in bughelper "Usability improvements for command-line options" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81282
<dholbach> cjwatson: if you want to commit .info file changes directly to ~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main - that's cool
<sfllaw> dholbach: I should think so.
<sfllaw> dholbach: Can we mark any branch as trunk?
<sfllaw> dholbach: It's not obvious that BugSquad's branch is the primary one.
<dholbach> sfllaw: ~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main should be, I agree
<dholbach> sfllaw: heno is the product 'pwner'
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o sfllaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o sfllaw]  by sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81293 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cpufreq always at 100% in 2.6.20 (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81295 in wifi-radar (universe) "no xpm icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81296 in Ubuntu "Avi demux port is not working correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81297 in stopmotion (universe) "[Sync Request]  please, sync stopmotion (0.5.5-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81298 in freetype (main) "include freetype 2.3.0 for Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81298
<coNP> Adri2000: I saw your reply regarding bug 80888. Does this mean that you included new version now? Or what exactly?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80888 in hardware-monitor "hardware-monitor 1.4 is out" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80888
<Jozo-> coNP: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hardware-monitor/1.4-0ubuntu1
<Adri2000> coNP: yes, it means 1.4-0ubuntu1 has been uploaded to feisty
<coNP> Adri2000, Jozo-: thank you both :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81299 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel sometimes "oops"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81299
<bdmurray> what gnome package deals with mouse button settings?
<Adri2000> $ ls /usr/bin/gnome* | grep mouse
<Adri2000> /usr/bin/gnome-mouse-properties
<Adri2000> $ apt-file search usr/bin/gnome-mouse-properties
<Adri2000> gnome-control-center: usr/bin/gnome-mouse-properties
<bdmurray> thanks, apt-file search?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81301 in devilspie (universe) "please sync devilspie 0.20.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81303 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  gnome-sudoku crashed with AttributeError in auto_fill_current_entry()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81304 in gnome-power-manager (main) "autostart desktop file location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81302 in rhythmbox (main) "impossible to tag some tracks Rhythmbox 0.9.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81305 in ettercap (universe) "Typo in ettercap.desktop places icon in wrong category" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81305
<Adri2000> bdmurray: apt-file search <file> searches which packages contain <file>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81306 in update-manager (main) "upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 process fails when installing samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81307 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash when disconnecting USB Sounddevice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81308 in Ubuntu "OSS Soundsystem @ RTL 850 Cox Digital Out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81309 in xen-3.0 (main) "xentop build-depends on libncurses-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81310 in Ubuntu "dependency missing in antuja .deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81310
<cjwatson> dholbach: I don't think I'm in bugsquad
<dholbach> cjwatson: ubuntu-dev should be - but let me have a look
<cjwatson> it's not
<dholbach> maybe I should :)
<dholbach> added
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81311 in gftp (main) "Gftp 2.0.18, doing automatic "crash and exit" recently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81312 in gaim (main) "Usability issue: When gaim is started in parallel it disconnect the older instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81312
<bddebian> dholbach: Don't trust him, he's trouble ;-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81315 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81316 in xen-source (universe) "Various problems in 2.6.19-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81317 in sysprof (universe) "Please sync sysprof (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81319 in Ubuntu "xubuntu screensaver disabling is hidden very deep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81318 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "laptop modules in server kernel" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81320 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes when you close the application window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81321 in Ubuntu "Request: Crusoe version of kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81322 in firefox (main) "Crash Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81323 in xfonts-wqy (universe) "xfonts-wqy cannot be build on edgy or feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81324 in cryptsetup (universe) "Problem with cryptsetup password during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81325 in xfonts-wqy (universe) "[Merge]  xfonts-wgy 0.7.0-6-1.2 from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81329 in zope3 (main) "AttributeError in twisted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81332 in xorg (main) "Keyboard layout screws up X during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81332
<pochu> hi all!
<pochu> I have a question: if a bug is fixed, should I change the assign to unassigned?
<pochu> or should I leave it as assign?
<bdmurray> pochu: what do you mean by fixed?
<pochu> bdmurray: fix released
<bdmurray> what bug number is it?
<pochu> one moment
<pochu> searching
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/bugs/76218
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76218 in gnomebaker "Programs using libglade have problem with their UI" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<pochu> I changed it to unassigned
<pochu> did I do well?
<bdmurray> just a minute
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81333 in ubiquity (main) "installer of kubuntu 6.06 crashed when i want prepare partitions on step 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81333
<bdmurray> what happend upstream with the bug pochu?
<pochu> bdmurray: I reported it a lot of time ago
<pochu> none answer
<pochu> and now I've comment the report
<pochu> talking about the patch
<pochu> and the fix in Ubuntu
<pochu> wait
<pochu> url
<pochu> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1622485&group_id=127397&atid=708499
<pochu> as you can see, i'm pochu
<pochu> ;)
<bdmurray> yes, I deduced as much
<bdmurray> I'm not sure that unassigning it was necessary.  It will just change your view of bugs in launchpad, if that makes sense.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81334 in xdm (universe) "[Sync Request]  xdm (1:1.0.5-2) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81335 in control-center (main) "Control center inconsistent context menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81335
<pochu> bdmurray: I think I read something about unassign you after when the fix release
<pochu> maybe on the wiki
<bdmurray> okay
<pochu> i'm going to search it
<bdmurray> good work on getting it resolved
<pochu> bdmurray: thanks, but the patch wasn't mine
<pochu> :)
<pochu> and I had a lot of help
<pochu> but I'm learning a lot
<pochu> now I'm gonna fix bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/80764
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80764 in metacity "can't return to normal window manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<pochu> ubugtu seems to be buggy, should I report a bug?
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> I'll talk to Seveas
<bdmurray> that seems best
<bdmurray> pochu: what are you interested in doing?
<pochu> bdmurray: in doing about what?
<pochu> I can't understand your question
<pochu> about the bug?
<bdmurray> or with bugs in general
<pochu> oh, help!
<pochu> :)
<bdmurray> one thing I have been looking at recently is misclassified bugs
<pochu> bdmurray: misclassified?
<pochu> gonna to the dictionary
<pochu> ;)
<bdmurray> where the package is wrong
<pochu> oh
<bdmurray> for example if you look at ubuntu-meta there are many that don't belong there
<bdmurray> or kubuntu-meta
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81336 in trashapplet (main) "Trash and FUSE/encfs problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81336
<pochu> bdmurray: I though you were saying that I was doing my work wrong
<pochu> ;)
<pochu> and maybe I'm doing something wrong
<bdmurray> no, not at all.  just that might be one way to help
<pochu> I'll take a look after that bug
<pochu> ;)
<pochu> bdmurray: one question
<pochu> I've also read that bugs against the kernel should be appointed to package "linux"
<pochu> instead of "-2.6.20"
<bdmurray> yeah, I was just looking at that
<pochu> "restricted-modules"
<pochu> and all of that
<bdmurray> coincedentally
<pochu> so, should I also change them?
<pochu> because I've seen a lot
<bdmurray> I plan on talking to some people about the instructions
<bdmurray> 2.6.20 is the kernel for feisty
<pochu> bdmurray: maybe the bugsquad mailing list?
<pochu> yes, I know
<bdmurray> 2.6.17 is the kernel for edgy
<pochu> and all of those bug reports (aginst 2.6.20, 2.6.17, 2.6.dapper)
<pochu> (don't know dapper kernel)
<pochu> hehe
<bdmurray> I was going to check with the kernel maintainers
<pochu> should be changed to "linux"?
<bdmurray> 2.6.15 is dapper
<pochu> well
<pochu> then, once you've talked to them, tell me what to do
<pochu> if you don't mind...
<pochu> :)
<bdmurray> I believe that they should move from linux to linux-source-2.6.15 etc . . .
<bdmurray> Absolutely, and I'll update the wiki appropriately
<pochu> nice!
<pochu> then, I'll wait to your instructions
<pochu> before doing anything
<pochu> :)
<bdmurray> okay, I'm off for the night
<pochu> ok
<bdmurray> but I'll find out tomorrow and let you know
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> and good night!
<bdmurray> no problem, good night
<pochu> sweet dreams
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81337 in xlockmore (universe) "[Sync Request]  xlockmore (1:5.22-1.2) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81338 in dbus-python (main) "Please sync dbus-python 0.80.1-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81339 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Cannot get laptop panel brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81340 in mldonkey (universe) "MLDonkey crashes on closing finished search tab while an active search is active in another tab." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81341 in joy2key (universe) "[Sync Request]  joy2key (1.6.1-5) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81342 in jless (universe) "[Sync Request]  jless (382-iso262-1) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81343 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed Without apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81345 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip-telepathy crash (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81344 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81346 in Ubuntu "Graphics doesn't work after a suspend on RAM (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81347 in pyalsaaudio (universe) "documentation is not included" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81348 in nautilus (main) "nautilus very slow if connection to network shares is lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81349 in evolution (main) "LDAP gives wrong title name." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81350 in module-init-tools (main) "init script broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81352 in xosview (universe) "location of /etc/X11/app-defaults/XOsview (trivial)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81353 in Ubuntu "installer crashed: bug report (nubuntu 6.10)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81354 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Gossip-Telepathy crashed while aborting connectiong using idle (IRC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81357 in gutenprint (main) "Epson Stylus C50 not printing correctly on Dapper, Edgy, & Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81358 in dvdrip (multiverse) "dvdrip rip fails with ogg as container" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81359 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE in bacon_video_widget_get_backend_name()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81360 in firefox (main) "Firfox crashed while I was away from my desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81360
<exobuzz> some months ago i submitted a change to hotkeys on launchpad for my laptop. its still unconfirmed despite including the additional keys etc. Is it bad if I confirm it myself ?
<pochu> exobuzz: give me the link, I have some problems with them...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81361 in varmon (universe) "Please sync varmon (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81362 in inkscape (main) "missing dependency to language-pack-gnome-de" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81363 in gnome-btdownload (main) "[apport]  gnome-btdownload crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81363
<exobuzz> pochu: https://launchpad.net/bugs/57849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81364 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81366 in Ubuntu "gnome-panel-bugreport.txt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81367 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in timeout)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81368 in mesa (main) "Missing header files (requires reinstall)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81368
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57849 in hotkey-setup "Add keycodes for wireless button on Acer Travelmate 8100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Pierre> little question, what's about #78476?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81365 in webcam-server (universe) "Please sync webcam-server (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81365
<Pierre> My last two comments (which cover imo critical issues) did not get any answer
<Burgwork> bug #78476
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78476 in libgd2 "libgd2 project, new maintainership, new CVS, new issue tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78476
<Burgwork> Pierre: you want a new upstream packaged?
<Pierre> Burgwork: well, you should update (Jonas from debian is quiet since 2-3 weeks as well :-/)
<Burgwork> are you capable of packaging it yourself
<Burgwork> ?
<Pierre> Burgwork: some of the bugs (esp. the png/gif ones) are critical as you cannot control them before having the hand
<Burgwork> are their issues with the version released with stable versions ofo Ubuntu?
<Burgwork> s/their/there/
<Pierre> Burgwork: yes, I'm the libgd developer (php and official), I use ubuntu as my dev box and run my newly added tests suite against the ubuntu version
<Burgwork> right
<Pierre> Burgwork: dunno, I never create a single package :)
<Burgwork> however, do we need to update the versions in stable versions of Ubuntu?
<Pierre> the gif bug yes
<Pierre> we thought it was already in but it is not
<Burgwork> ok
<Burgwork> so get the new package uploaded into Feisty
<Burgwork> and then help the developers to do an SRU or Stable Release Update
<Burgwork> the correct location to ask for help in #ubuntu-motu
<Pierre> I can help to patch your source tree, but not really to package :P
<Burgwork> the primary issue is mostly lack of manpower
<Pierre> ok
<Burgwork> if you have released a new version, with a new tarball, that is good
<Pierre> the RC will be out tonight, if no critical issues found in the next 7 days, final will be released
<Burgwork> excellent
<Pierre> critical==segfault or security issues
<Burgwork> security issues?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81372 in wordpress (universe) "2.1 version is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81372
<Pierre> that's the two kind of bugs I will accept for 2.0.34
<Pierre> all known security issues have been fixed and will be present in the RC (already in CVS)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81371 in Ubuntu "Java can't install in Feisty Herd2 i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81371
<Burgwork> if it is a security update, there are ways for that as well
<Burgwork> but the best thing todo is an SRU
<Burgwork> I see the reverse depends are not too bad
<Pierre> this bug was marked as security and moved back to normal
<keescook> if the security patches for wordpress can be made into debdiffs and tested, I'm totally happy to get them published.
<keescook> Pierre: bug 78145
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78145 in wordpress "XSS and SQL injections" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78145
<Pierre> keescook: I have nothing to do with wordpress, sorry :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81374 in cream (universe) "cream does not launch latex-suite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81374
<Pierre> and actually neither with ubuntu (yet), besides being a happy user :)
<keescook> Pierre: ah, sorry, that wp bug got mixed into the conversation (i misread)
<Burgwork> keescook: the wp bug is a part of the announce
<Burgwork> we were talking about libgd2
<Burgwork> Pierre: keescook works for canonical and does security stuff
<keescook> Burgwork: cool.
<Burgwork> he can help you with an SRU
<keescook> ah!  Pierre!  yes, libgd2.  My context has returned.
<Burgwork> Pierre: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libg/libgd2/libgd2_2.0.33-2ubuntu5.1/changelog
<Pierre> Burgwork: bug00005 is not fixed. As far as I remember the patch provided was not the one I wrote for php
<Pierre> same for png
<Pierre> it fixes an issue but left two other untouch
<Pierre> ed
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81376 in Ubuntu "edgy AND feisty herd2: ATI x700 + fglrx crashes and reboots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81377 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "crystal icons are missing in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81375 in wordpress (universe) "Please sync wordpress (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81378 in vlc (universe) "vlc in full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81382 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81383 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81381 in kdepim "kmail umask problem" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81380 in seahorse "Encrypted file extensions inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81385 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Upgrade of flashplugin-nonfree doesn't remove the old version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81386 in scim (main) "Bug in the bug reporting system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81388 in skencil (universe) "sketch throws exception upon start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81389 in Ubuntu "QuiteInsane won't scan after kernel update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81390 in Ubuntu "apt-get nagios nrpe unable the read output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81390
<coNP> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey coNP
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81395 in Ubuntu "boot process interrupted by "could not kill pid 1984"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81396 in gnome-pilot (main) "After sync palm says: HotSync operation was interrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81396
<crimsun> bug 68429, 73295, 80545
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68429 in flashplugin-nonfree "CRLF injection vulnerability in Adobe Flash Player plugin" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68429
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73295 in flashplugin-nonfree "please add progress bar" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73295
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80545 in flashplugin-nonfree "Don't use /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree-unpackdir" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81397 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution 2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81398 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[Edgy PATCH]  Radio on PVR-150 outputs only noise." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81399 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-server crashed with DBusException in private)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81399
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> damn kvm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81400 in Ubuntu "ntp-simple doesn't start on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81401 in Ubuntu "Fn Keys do not work on Toshiba a105-s4334" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81402 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81403 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81404 in libavg (universe) "Outstanding merge of debian 0.6.0-3" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81373 in nautilus "Changing "open with" application fail in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81405 in xvidcore (multiverse) "Sync xvidcore 1.1.2 from debian-multimedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81406 in conquest (universe) "conquest: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81407 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Feisty]  Thinkpad R51 LCD brightness control cycles between lowest settings only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81408 in fail2ban (universe) "dapper fail2ban 0.6.0-3 0 do not ban" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81409 in xfce4-wavelan-plugin (universe) "xfce4-wavelan-plugin: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81410 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu - security vulnerabilities" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81411 in firefox (main) "strange crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81412 in Ubuntu "Ethernet Driver broken in Feisty Upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81413 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  no usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81414 in debian-reference (universe) "Please sync debian-reference (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81415 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81416 in control-center (main) "Gnome-control-center's sidebar doesn't follow theme colors." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81416
<Burgundavia> hey dholbach, mvo, seb128
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> I keep meaning to get to the compiz bugs and then my gf keeps keeping me away from teh computer :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81417 in mono (main) "Mono-Jit crash on Edgy startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81417
<mvo> hey Burgundavia!
<pochu> hi mvo!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81420 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome hung after network outage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81418 in firefox (main) "firefox deadlock / freeze / hang on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81421 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) ""mac" mouse emulation should be enabled on non-ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81422 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in run_crash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81423 in bind9 (main) "Security fixes in BIND9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81424 in beryl-manager (universe) "crash moving general options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81425 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m doesn't display the correct battery information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81425
<pochu> bug 81425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81426 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81425 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m doesn't display the correct battery information (dup-of: 73266)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81425
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73266 in gnome-applets "regression: Incorrect battery status reported on Acer laptops in edgy" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81427 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager segfaults immediately (2.17.90, powerpc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #46155 in gnome-app-install ""Ok" button does nothing if no new selections have been made" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #55481 in gnome-app-install "Command line selection of packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/55481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70283 in gnome-app-install "[edgy]  Message references "advanced mode" which does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81190 in gnome-app-install "[FEISTY]  gnome-app-install fails to run the postinst script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81327 in apport "apport-gtk crashed and vanished before submitting the bug (dup-of: 81422)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81429 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "Please verify opera and realplayer on edgy-proposed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81428 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "Please verify sugarcrm on dapper-proposed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81430 in Ubuntu "Logging bot missing in #ubuntu-meeting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81431 in bootchart (main) "Please add optional dependency on java2-runtime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81432 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash - possibly due to an odd key combination" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81432
<did448> seb128: Did you look at bug 66188 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66188 in gnome-session "Big memory leak" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66188
<seb128> no
<seb128> I've read the mail but I'm on my laptop this week and that's not really handy to work on that
<seb128> I'll have a look next week
<did448> oj
<did448> ok
<seb128> did448: thank you for the patch BTW ;)
<seb128> the patch looks fine, I just want to valgrind it before and after and maybe look for the other leaks to that code
<did448> I think there's a race too, if you close the dialog box before fadeout ends.
<bdmurray> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> I'm working on a clue file and might need some help
<bdmurray> dholbach: do you have a minute?
<dholbach> sre
<dholbach> sure
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81435 in nautilus-svn-scripts (universe) "Nautilus-subversion scripts do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81435
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you *really* need anothe rlist for bugsquad
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> I wanted to talk with all the QA people about that
<Hobbsee> dholbach: what in particular about it?
<dholbach> if we really need it
<dholbach> we all agree that bughelper is an important tool for the bugsquad and that everybody should know about new features, etc
<dholbach> I'm not convinced the admins will be happy to create that list
<Hobbsee> dholbach: why dont you subscribe the bugteam on emails about "this is how you use this" - but dont give us emails on the bugs and hacking stuff, maybe
<Hobbsee> hrm, true
<dholbach> maybe that's the way to go
<dholbach> or to have a weekly bughelper report
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i suspect most people are either a) following it b) unsubscribing or c) filtering all bughelper bugmail - ie, anything that has bughelper, ditch
<dholbach> yeah
<fernando> hi Mr. sfllaw and Mr. dholbach what do you know about a good command line options? -X, -XX, --something --some-thing? both?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81436 in nautilus-svn-scripts (universe) "Nautilus-svn script "Diff" displays no output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81437 in firefox (main) "JavaScript right-click window overlay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81438 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash and close pages... Ubuntu ...Xterminal  NX - for Windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81440 in rhythmbox (main) "crash when nexting songs from the gnome-panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81441 in gaim-libnotify (universe) "transfer popups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81442 in maint-guide (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync maint-guide from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81443 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync mediawiki1.7 from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81444 in Ubuntu "Core Dumped" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81445 in migemo (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync migemo from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81446 in mingw32 (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync mingw32 from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81447 in module-assistant (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync module-assistant-0.10.10 from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81448 in modxslt (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync modxslt from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81448
<betacoder> help
<betacoder> clear
<palski> betacoder: did you forgot / ? =)
<betacoder> yeah kinda lost =) morning blues
<betacoder> forgot which os I was on
<betacoder> so how do I view new bugs submitted in this forum?
<palski> well, Ubugtu sends links to new bugs to this channel every five minutes or so
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81450 in Ubuntu "file opened via ssh with gedit does not work in "Recent Documents" list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81450
<betacoder> there u go
<palski> =)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81451 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crashes at session start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81452 in centericq (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync centericq from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81452
<WebDesigner> hello
<WebDesigner> is this bug still unsolved? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/69239)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69239 in openssl "Please sync openssl (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<WebDesigner> ive tried to apt-get update and seems my openssl still not running properly
<Hobbsee> WebDesigner: not if it's marked fix released
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81453 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed (feisty) with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81454 in childsplay-alphabet-sounds-ru (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync childsplay-alphabet-sounds-ru from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81454
<WebDesigner> regarding on my system, edgy amd64bit, php5_cli + openssl => stream_select will cause an infinite loops which eats the cpu 100% (http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=32979)
<WebDesigner> maybe its not only "not-working" with php5
<WebDesigner> i notice that some application that need openssl under amd64-ubuntu will not work properly
<WebDesigner> or worst, it will crash the cpu itself
<WebDesigner> it tooks 2 minutes to crash my p4 and took 5 minutes to crash my opteron 2210
<WebDesigner> doesn anyone has an amd64 machine installed with any ubuntu version??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81455 in childsplay-alphabet-sounds-sv (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync childsplay-alphabet-sounds-sv from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81456 in tea (universe) "No menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81457 in clearsilver (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync clearsilver from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81458 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "F-key row should wrap" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81459 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "Selecting an F-key option should update visible boot options" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81459
<bdmurray> dholbach: bugs 51149 35291 and 39777
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51149 in popularity-contest "popularity-contest does not work out of the box" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51149
<dholbach> bdmurray: gracias
<pochu> gracias?
<pochu> de nada ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81460 in amarok (main) "amarok crash after install ati'drive by automatix 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81461 in Ubuntu "ACX Firmware not installed by Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81461
<dholbach> bdmurray: bzr push sftp://<launchpad-id>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<launchpad-id>/<product>/<branchname>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81462 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager Should Support MSCHAPv2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81462
<dholbach> bdmurray: so for example       bzr push sftp://brian@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian/bughelper/bughelper.dev
<dholbach> bdmurray: if you add --remember, it will remember the branch you push to
<dholbach> we should add that to the "add your own cluefiles" howto
<bdmurray> dholbach: but for the clue files it would be bzr push sftp://brian@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bugsquad/bughelper/bughelper.main right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81464 in update-manager (main) "Update manager Instruction cannot be carried out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81464
<dholbach> exactly
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81465 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81466 in harden-doc (universe) "[Sync Request]  harden-doc (3.11) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81467 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Whishlist]  nozomi drivers for UMTS cards which are not recognized via USBserial " [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81468 in haskell-glut (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync haskell-glut from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81469 in k3b (main) "the program crashed while trying to burn a multi-session disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81472 in hat (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync hat from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81471 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash during or after copying files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81471
<compengi> i had reported a bug in k3b on launchpad site, if you want to check it it's https://launchpad.net/bugs/81469
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81469 in k3b "the program crashed while trying to burn a multi-session disc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81474 in usplash (main) "usplash: blank screen. does not switch to gdm / kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81473 in gnome-network (universe) "Feisty: Network Settings does not save configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81475 in haskell-uulib (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync haskell-uulib from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81476 in alsa-driver (main) "feisty - No sound in KDE or GNOME w/ alsa & audigy2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81476
<bdmurray> compengi: has this happened more than once?
<compengi> bdmurray, nope only once
<bdmurray> compengi: could you add the steps you took to cause the problem?
<bdmurray> compengi: and the version of k3b you are running
<compengi> bdmurray, k3b 0.12.17 (Using KDE 3.5.5)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81477 in hplip (main) "Need to restart hplip service to use HP c3100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81477
<bddebian> Boo
<compengi> bdmurray, first of all i opened a new data cd project then selected import a previous session, then it had read the cd and opened the multi-session disc then i added the files that i wanted and in burning setting i selected in multi-session tab continue multi-session and pressed burn then the program directly crashed and a bug logs appeared, so i copied them and created a new account in launchpad and made the bug report
<compengi> i tried it gain but it didn't crash
<bdmurray> compengi: I'm sorry I meant could you add it to the bug report
<compengi> bdmurray, at the end of the file?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81480 in webmagick (universe) "[Sync Request]  webmagick (2.02-8.3) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81481 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus grabs mouse pointer post suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81481
<bdmurray> compengi: yes you can add another comment with that information so everyone can see it
<compengi> bdmurray, done :)
<compengi> i changed it
<bdmurray> compengi: cool, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81482 in totem (main) "totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81482
<compengi> bdmurray, what i'm after is that i want to help in improving software and linux as whole, by at least stating the bug that occur :)
<bdmurray> compengi: that's a good start and we appreciate all help
<compengi> bdmurray, thank you too
<marnanel> hurrah!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81483 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop tries to create file /bin/Debug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81484 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "Characters are poorly kerned in exported PDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81485 in wl (universe) "[Sync Request]  wl (2.14.0-4) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81486 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81487 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81489 in tig (universe) "[Sync Request]  tig (0.5-2)  from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81491 in Ubuntu "install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81492 in python-defaults (main) "python module crashed after uninstalling 3ddesktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81492
* gnomefreak wonders if we can shut incomming bugs off in Lp for a day or 2 so i can catch up :( everytime i close one 2 more get reported 
<lifeless> if you are handling 50% of the bugs, ... WOW
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81493 in typo3-src (universe) "[Sync Request]  typo3-src (4.0.4+debian-2) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81493
<gnomefreak> lifeless: the ff bugs is all im doing today and ive gone through over 100 of them
<gnomefreak> atleast from my email box thats the count
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81494 in randtype (universe) "[Sync Request]  randtype (1.13-4) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81495 in libmetakit2.4.9.3 (universe) "[Sync Request]  libmetakit2.4.9.3 2.4.9.3-6.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81495
<compengi> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81497 in openmpi (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync openmpi from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81498 in refpolicy (universe) "[Sync Request]  refpolicy (0.0.20061018-3) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81499 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed: /var/log/syslog; /var/log/partman" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81500 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy crashes in gnome when replicating menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81500
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81502 in gnome-schedule (universe) "[apport]  gnome-schedule.py crashed with  SyntaxError in crontab()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81501 in pcsc-lite (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync pcsc from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81504 in phpmyadmin (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync phpmyadmin from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81506 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Clipboard loses content on application close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81508 in Ubuntu "desktop hangs when idle or when downloading updates fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81511 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81510 in psycopg2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  psycopg2 (2.0.5.1-6) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81512 in Ubuntu "Attempting to open terminal cause restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81513 in uqm (multiverse) "missing replaces line may cause update problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81513
<krang> Hey all, I'm not sure if this is a bug, but if I edit /etc/network/interfaces to set a static IP for my one NIC, then save and restart networking, I see that UDP port 68 is still open with dhclient3 listening on it. Should that be happening?
<marnanel> krang: you didn't actually disable DHCP, though, did you?
<marnanel> I mean, there are reasons to run a DHCP client even if you have static IP
<krang> marnanel: there are? like what?
<krang> marnanel: I just wanted to leave it installed in case I need a dynamic IP on that box one day.
<krang> marnanel: It goes away after a reboot though, so it's a moot point
<marnanel> krang: it figures out the correct nameservers and routing gateways to use
<marnanel> I have static IP at home and they still let me configure using DHCP.
<marnanel> actually, ditto at work.
<krang> marnanel: ah yes, I set that all in /etc/network/interfaces, but it's nice to know you can mix it up. Thanks!
<krang> marnanel: so will dhclient run on boot anyway if I have set a static IP? I haven't been able to find where it gets called from in the boot process
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81514 in rtorrent (universe) "sync: rtorrent and libtorrent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81514
<marnanel> krang: As I understand it (and I may be wrong), /etc/init.d/networking calls ifup to bring up the interfaces, which will spawn dhclient only if the interface is marked as dhcp
<krang> marnanel: ah, that would explain it. So it shoudln't run at boot-time if there are no dhcp interfaces then
* marnanel nods, I would expect it not to
* marnanel is not an expert or anything though. :)
<krang> sweet, that would make me feel uncomfortable. Don't worry, you're more of an expert than me :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81515 in filezilla (universe) "[Sync Request]  filezilla (3.0.0~beta2-3) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81516 in davfs2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync davfs2 from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81516
<jwendell> folks, any bugs against herd1, should i reject and ask to test herd2?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81517 in Ubuntu "The zd1211rw module does not recognize my wireless connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81521 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81520 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc() when upgrading a few packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81518 in ffmpeg (universe) "When x264 is enabled, link against libx264_pic.a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81519 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in timeout)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81522 in drbd8 (universe) "drbd8 (issue on compiling the module)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81523 in lincity-ng (universe) "Lincity-ng won't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81524 in evolution (main) "No new mail in evolution imap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81525 in gimp (main) "Gimp crashes after a file - quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81526 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird crash unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81527 in linux-meta (main) "Virtual Box kernel module in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81528 in firefox (main) "iTunes (Apple) website crashes Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81531 in php4-kadm5 (universe) "[Sync Request]  php4-kadm5 0.2.4-4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81532 in drbd0.7 (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync drbd from debian/unstable (main) to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81534 in evince (main) "Crash when attempting to selecting text" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81535 in jack (universe) "jack don't work with python 2.5 installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81535
<DogWater> Anyone around?
<marnanel> DogWater: Nobody here but us trees.
<dsas> and us tumbleweeds.
<DogWater> can anyone imagine a land where there is a workaround for this: [Bug 79562] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79562 in Ubuntu "Edgy netboot/mini doesn't pick up kernel security fix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79562
<DogWater> the installer looks for a version of the file that doesnt exist
<DogWater> apparently there are alot of them pesky non-existant files :D
<dsas> DogWater: not a clue, the bug would be better off being assigned to the linux-kernel or netboot package. or maybe something else.
<DogWater> yeah, it appears as though after they updated the .iso with fixes they never updated the netboot installer
<DogWater> i tried simple assbackwards fixes like cp'ing the new file to where its looking for the old one but obviously the md5sum fails
<DogWater> guess i'll wait for the next release until we deploy it
<dsas> DogWater: I'm not sure who's responsible for updating that, perhaps cjwatson
<DogWater> we're a medium sized dedicated server host and we've had rising demand for ubuntu lately so we wanted to make an autoinstaller using the kickstart system, so thats the only reason im running into this issue
<DogWater> i guess i'll try the regular installer
<DogWater> duh, the regular installer doesn't have network support to retrieve the kickstart file :
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81536 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash at 90%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81537 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "supplied version gtk-gnutella will expire shortly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81538 in xfonts-baekmuk (universe) "[Sync Request]  xfonts-baekmuk 2.2-2.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81539 in Ubuntu "DVD Burning window burn empty DVD when file is bigger then 2G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81541 in aptitude (main) "Aptitude should have a possibility to edit/add packages' repositories (sources.list)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81540 in kde-i18n-es (main) "kde-i18n-es try to override files from koffice-i18n-es" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81543 in Ubuntu "Firefox child windows width too small (german version)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81543
<cowbud> am I just sleepy or does pulseaudio not have an entry on launchpad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81545 in Ubuntu "K-bar transparency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81546 in openvpn (universe) "OpenVPN learn-address script does not get the usual environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81547 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine crash while adding tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81547
<cowbud> anyone anyone?
<dsas> cowbud: There's no upstream product
<dsas> cowbud: There is a Ubuntu package though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81548 in acpi-support (main) "Failure to resume after suspend: Toshiba Portege 4010" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81548
<cowbud> ah
<cowbud> dsas: sweetness
<cowbud> weren't they going to move to pulse for feisty?
<dsas> cowbud: I'm not sure, it's gone straight into main, but isn't installed here.
<cowbud> dsas: hrm i'd say that is a good indication the spec doesn't have anything for a date though despite its importance level..
<cowbud> it sounds pretty cool hopefully it does
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81549 in libkipi (main) "Please sync libkipi 0.1.5-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81549
<pochu> hi coNP!
<coNP> hi pochu!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81550 in rosegarden (universe) "Notator destroys time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81551 in liferea (main) "New messages not noticable by status icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81551
<pochu> bug 44427
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44427 in liferea "Liferea icons not themeable" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81552 in r-cran-psy (universe) "r-cran-psy upgrade from edgy to feisty fails because /etc/R/ldpaths does not (yet) exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81553 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver-xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81555 in xarchiver (main) "Button Icons & Confirmation Box Have no images (x=broken) on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81556 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with Error in setlocale()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81556
<pochu> I have one question: should I close bugs marked as "needs info" if they have been several months without new info? Of course, rejecting them but saying that reopen if needed
<pochu> @info amule dapper
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81558 in gnash (universe) "gnash fails to run flash page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81558
<pochu> !info amule dapper
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81557 in Ubuntu "System freeze / hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81557
<betacoder> exit
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-26
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81559 in Ubuntu "15 character password limit in GNOME login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81560 in swi-prolog (universe) "request for newer swi-prolog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81560
<pochu> !info wxwidgets feisty
<ubotu> Package wxwidgets does not exist in feisty
<somerville32> When you login to recovery mode, it shouldn't ask for a password to login as root, right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81561 in swi-prolog (universe) "CLP missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81561
<a7p> looking at the bug stats always makes me feel bad.
<coNP> pochu: how many bugs fixed / rejected today? :)
<pochu> coNP: rejected some :)
<pochu> fixed one, but not fixed. Marked as fixed :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> coNP: maybe you can help me with this:
<pochu> I have one question: should I close bugs marked as "needs info" if they have been several months without new info? Of course, rejecting them but saying that reopen if needed
<coNP> pochu: I guess it is better to ask the reporter once more, if the bug still exists
<pochu> coNP: but maybe he won't ask anymore, and the package will stay opened
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81562 in firefox (main) "crash while login at launchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81562
<pochu> however closing it and asking the submitter to provide more info will leave the package closed, and if the reporter provies more info, then we can open it again
<pochu> but maybe what you've said is better
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81563 in firefox (main) "crash on "name=adminpw" in form input tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81564 in Ubuntu "network-admin fails to switch properly between profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81567 in skencil (universe) "[apport]  skencil.py crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81566 in ubiquity (main) "Trying to install from liveCD." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81566
<TheMuso> c
<pochu> bug 81403
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81403 in ubiquity "Xubuntu Installer Crashed (dup-of: 80938)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81403
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80938 in ubiquity "do_remove BrokenCount assertion can fail" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80938
<pochu> bug 81403
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81403 in ubiquity "Xubuntu Installer Crashed (dup-of: 80938)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81403
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80938 in ubiquity "do_remove BrokenCount assertion can fail" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81568 in Ubuntu "ktorrent crashes with SIGABRT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81569 in python-defaults (main) "Beryl settings manager python 1000 crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81570 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81571 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81572 in xorg (main) "apt-get install doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81573 in gedit (main) "file open fails on cifs mount with directio option set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81573
<dsas> wow, bug 81572
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81572 in xorg "apt-get install doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81572
<dsas> it's a warty bug.
<ajmitch> a newly reported warty bug?
* ajmitch guesses "doesn't work because they were moved to old-releases.u.c"
<ajmitch> I wonder what a nice error is
<ajmitch> and why he can't install KDE
<ajmitch> it's a little short on details
<sfllaw> dsas: Bugs/Responses has an answer to that, I think.
<sfllaw> Has anyone experienced a bug with kflickr?
<sfllaw> It seems to SIGFPE on my system now.
<sfllaw> Feisty.
<sfllaw> I'm downloading qt-x11-free now.
<sfllaw> :(
<sfllaw> Maybe I should just get some sleep?
<ajmitch> sleep may be a good thing
<somerville32> How is the big hack-a-thon anyhow? Who is all there?
<somerville32> Is anyone taking pictures?
<sfllaw> somerville32: That's why I want kflickr to work!
<somerville32> lol
<sfllaw> ogra is taking photographs as well, but I don't know where he's putting them.
<ajmitch> sfllaw: use f-spot!
<sfllaw> ajmitch: But it will eat my photographs!
<ajmitch> I just uploaded 0.3.2
<ajmitch> it had better not
<sfllaw> It slurps them in tastily into its database.
<ajmitch> that's not eating
<ajmitch> that's gently embracing them
<sfllaw> I don't want that either.
<somerville32> lol
<sfllaw> No means no!
<ajmitch> sfllaw: I got delegated somehow as universe qa person (poor me) at a motu meeting
<somerville32> \o/
<ajmitch> got any ideas or fun things to do?
<ajmitch> it'll mostly be me delegating, I think :)
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Woot!
<sfllaw> ajmitch: I dunno, read the StableReleaseUpdates policy?
<ajmitch> yeah, I want feisty universe to not suck, generally
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: YOU FOOL!  No means YES!
<ajmitch> I helped write the universe SRU policy, so yeah
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Whose side are you on?
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Oh, so it's your own damned fault.
<ajmitch> yes, blame me
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: depends on who's on which side
<ajmitch> but I'm focusing more on feixing feisty before release
<sfllaw> ajmitch: That's a good plan...
<ajmitch> rather than chasing down issues post-release
<sfllaw> ajmitch: But those aren't really SRUs, are they?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: whoever writes the more sane SRU policy
<ajmitch> nope
<sfllaw> ajmitch: There will always be SRUs.
<ajmitch> but I wasn't talkign about SRU in the first place :)
<sfllaw> ajmitch: I've got a nice one targetting at libxfont!
<sfllaw> Oh, Universe QA.
<sfllaw> !!!
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> like fixing bugs
<ajmitch> knowing what to fix
<ajmitch> little things
* somerville32 tackles Hobbsee.
<sfllaw> I'd be happy to help, as would bdmurray, I think.
<ajmitch> yay
<sfllaw> somerville32: No!  I mean yes!  I mean, c**p.
<ajmitch> I'd like to know what plans there are for testing, etc
<ajmitch> since I know there are some plans afoot
<sfllaw> We're doing ISO testing in the Ubuntu Forums.
<sfllaw> We're also going to be doing some upstart testing, because that's important.
<ajmitch> dist-upgrade testing, installation, etc?
<sfllaw> We probably need help with some of the compiz crack that people will want to try.
* ajmitch might just pull a few ideas from dunc-bank
<sfllaw> ajmitch: Yes, that's part of the ISO testing.
<ajmitch> good
<Hobbsee> hey somerville32
<sfllaw> And we've got some people hacking on automated test frameworks.
<ajmitch> yeah, so I've seen
<sfllaw> Which probably won't be done for Feisty.
<sfllaw> Le sigh.
<ajmitch> unfortunate
<ajmitch> one of my insidious plans is to find out what bugs were fixed in debian that we don't have
<sfllaw> That's a good plan.
<ajmitch> since there's a long delay between autosync freeze & release for feisty
<sfllaw> In theory, we should be able to track this using Malone and upstream products.
<ajmitch> it'll require sucking in a fair bit of the BTS from debian
<ajmitch> in theory
<sfllaw> But I suppose just sweeping up their fixes might be a fine idea.
<sfllaw> bughelper is a good tool for Debian doing this to us.
<ajmitch> thankfully the bts has version tracking now, which is essential for this
<sfllaw> Perhaps we need to make bughelper read the Debian BTS and Bugzilla as well?
<ajmitch> so that I can see what's been fixed between 2 specific versions
<sfllaw> Nice.
<ajmitch> I think that would be a great idea
<sfllaw> Man, if only we had versions.
<sfllaw> Period.
<ajmitch> we need it
<ajmitch> I'll tell laserjock to tell the malone team
<sfllaw> It is my number two wish.
<sfllaw> I keep on telling them.
<ajmitch> what's #1?
<sfllaw> The changes to Status, so people don't set bugs to Confirmed.
<ajmitch> aha
<ajmitch> I'll get nagging as well
<sfllaw> Or Unconfirmed.
<sfllaw> You know, because that's not what they mean.
<sfllaw> :/
<sfllaw> Pulling teeth, my friend.
<ajmitch> confusion reigns
<sfllaw> No, I mean yes!  Dangnabit.
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: You've confused me.
<ajmitch> she has that power
<ajmitch> you know, version tracking would make it easier to find bugs that were fixed in ubuntu-specific changes
<ajmitch> combined with closing bugs on upload
<sfllaw> I dunno when that spec will be done.
<ajmitch> it's unfortunate
<ajmitch> LP needs more hackers in that area
<sfllaw> I think I might hack reportbug so that it files directly into Malone...
<ajmitch> that would be good
<ajmitch> if possible
<ajmitch> since I think malone needs gpg-signing
<sfllaw> Nope.  Just login to the web interface.
<sfllaw> Bwah hah hah hah.
<sfllaw> (I need to practise that.)
<ajmitch> tricksy
<ajmitch> until the ui changes again
<sfllaw> I have access to beta.launchpad.net!
<ajmitch> which is a danger with a released distro
<ajmitch> do you know that it'll stay sane until the next release, or next SRU?
<sfllaw> Hmm...  reportbug can ask for methods via code.launchpad.net.
<sfllaw> I doubt that will change.
<ajmitch> pull in python code to file bugs?
<ajmitch> how evil
<sfllaw> Indeed.
<dsas> sfllaw: Heh, that reportbug bug has been open ~2.5 years. I came across it again earlier.
<ajmitch> now that's what I call a web service
<ajmitch> don't expose an api, expose client-side code to connect to your service
<sfllaw> I only believe in API stability anyway.
<sfllaw> Damn, check this out!
<sfllaw> $ xdpyinfo
<sfllaw> screen #0:
<sfllaw>   dimensions:    1600x1200 pixels (0x0 millimeters)
<sfllaw>   resolution:    -2147483648x-2147483648 dots per inch
<ajmitch> that's an interesting resolution
<ajmitch>   dimensions:    3200x1200 pixels (766x282 millimeters)
<ajmitch>   resolution:    106x108 dots per inch
<ajmitch> 0x0mm is a very small screen
<sfllaw> Indeed.
<sfllaw> That's why Qt is broken.
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> a shame I'll be offline for the weekend, too many fun things to work on
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: ie, i'm on whoever writes the less painful SRU process' side
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<sfllaw> That would be my side, as the SRU process for main says I do all the work.
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch needs to get f-spot-import as default action for plugging in the camera
<dsas> ajmitch: Have you saw the bug about that recently?
<ajmitch> yet another bug about it
<ajmitch> joy
* ajmitch should close it as duplicate
<dsas> ajmitch: bug 80856
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80856 in gthumb "F-Spot as default for importing photos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80856
<ajmitch> yes, I was sortof amused that he wrote a spec over 1 gconf setting
<ajmitch> bug 36347
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36347 in f-spot "f-spot should have better gnome-volume-manager integration." [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36347
<ajmitch> 46 bugs, I need to get going on them & do a cleanup again
<ajmitch> I can spot about 5 duplicates straight away (crash on importing > ~3000 photos, gnome-vfs limitation)
<dsas> yeah it was weird, I was surprised default f-spot was challenged in the bug too, though I seem to remember it got a flurry of discussion at the start of edgy
<ajmitch> it's something I've been meaning to sort out with seb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81576 in emerald-themes (universe) "emerald theme manager crashed on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81577 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashes in xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81578 in f-spot (main) "0.3.2 crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81578
<ajmitch> oh joy, f-spot bugs
* ajmitch checks to see if it's the GL issue people reported
<dsas> it is
<ajmitch> oh, what a surprise
<dsas> (or at least a GL issue)
<ajmitch> problem is, it only affected some setups
<ajmitch> and it worked for me on feisty, so I uploaded
<ajmitch> it was worked around in svn & then the workaround reverted..
* ajmitch sighs
* dsas hugs ajmitch
* ajmitch hates computers
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81579 in penguin-command (universe) "Penguin commad crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81579
* ajmitch thinks it's probably just a missing dllmap entry
<ajmitch> oh well
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81580 in dovecot (main) "Full Sieve support in Dovecot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81580
<dsas> ajmitch: Expecting a lot of those GL crashers?
<ajmitch> dsas: possibly
<ajmitch> and I'm going offline for the weekend in about 5 minutes :)
<dsas> I wonder if it's worth adding a clue to bughelper.
<dsas> ajmitch: I have nothing much to do all weekend ;)
<ajmitch> you'll often not get the mono stacktrace
<ajmitch> only if the user decides to paste it in
<dsas> ajmitch: great, so I'm going to have to push people for stacktraces
<dsas> ajmitch: does apport record those yet?
<ajmitch> not yet
<ajmitch> we were discussing that a couple of days ago
<ajmitch> need to find where to hook it into mono
<dsas> ok, cool.
<ajmitch> thanks
<dsas> So if I see "An unhandled exception was thrown: GL" I can guess it's this issue? or should I make bughelper analyse the first line of the stacktrace?
<ajmitch> iff you get a stacktrace  :)
<dsas> heh, yeah.
<ajmitch> if you only have stuff from apport, you won't know
<dsas> hmm, well we'll have to see what comes I guess :)
* dsas crosses fingers
* ajmitch might try & get online with dialup via a windows box
<ajmitch> but it's only 2 days
<ajmitch> anyway, I'm away now, bye & thanks :)
<dsas> g'night ajmitch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81581 in evolution (main) "Bogofilter plugin doesn't work with bogofilter-sqlite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81582 in xfce4-genmon-plugin (universe) "xfce4-genmon-plugin: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81583 in compiz (universe) "compiz.real crashes when switching to 'cube' workspace effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81584 in update-manager (main) "[feisty]  Crash on dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81584
* somerville32 cheers.
* somerville32 flexes his ubuntu muscles.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81585 in Ubuntu "LCD panel regressions, thinkpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81586 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81587 in penguintv (universe) "[apport]  PenguinTV crashed with FileNotFoundError in find_penguintv_lib()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81589 in yaboot (main) "iMac G3 Keyboard and ramdisk load problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81590 in kdissert (universe) "Kdissert - outstanding merge of debian 1.0.6.c-1.1" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81591 in screem (main) "Screem hangs at boot when loading certain locations of files...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81592 in screem (main) "Random Crash Reported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81594 in oregano (universe) "voltage clamps contain no labels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81593 in doodle (universe) "doodle: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81595 in Ubuntu "Sata Drive Not Detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81595
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> hey dholbach!
<mvo> good morning
<dholbach> heya mvo
<dholbach> seb128 will work on bughelper today!!!!111!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81596 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 2 does not boot on Core 2 Duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81596
<WebDesigner> hello
<WebDesigner> why ubuntu 64bit didnt support openssl? its all buggy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81597 in popularity-contest (main) "Recommends mta despite removed mail support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81597
<bdmurray> WebDesigner: Could you elaborate a bit?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81598 in lvm2 (main) "[SRU]  lvm2 check if device is md is broken on big endian machines" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81599 in hardware-monitor (universe) "hardware-monitor cpu monitoring should not include iowait" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81600 in Ubuntu "kde dont start after update to kde 3.5.6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81600
* dholbach hugs seb128... a lot
* seb128 hugs dholbach a lot back :)
<dholbach> mvo: seb128 fixed my evolution
<dholbach> mvo: seb128 saved me from changing to thunderbird ;-)
<mvo> dholbach: or mutt?
<seb128> pfiou, evo still has one user :p
<dholbach> ROCK
<ogra> dholbach, how did he do that ?=
* ogra also wants to be saved
<dholbach> ogra: fixed one of my accounts to show the new messages again :)
* Mez -> bed
<ogra> hmm, k i dont have that prob ...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81601 in bash (main) "[apport]  bash crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81602 in gedit (main) "gedit worked unexpectedly" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81603 in Ubuntu "Sound muted on Thinkpad upon reboot in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81604 in Ubuntu "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81605 in kdepim (main) "kontact module summary crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81605
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81607 in gdm (main) "numeric keypad blocked in session manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81608 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Please use DejaVu Sans Condensed as the default font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81606 in Ubuntu "D-Link DWL-G520+ wifi card detected as Wired network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81609 in Ubuntu "X scrambled at liveCD startup (after bios upgarde?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81610 in Ubuntu "after reboot system my mounted external hdd will be internal device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81611 in acct (main) "process accounting needs to create /var/log/account/pacct" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81612 in Ubuntu "errore while working with fat32" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81613 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  mc fails to change directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81614 in totem (main) "Totem crashed while installing ubuntu and crashes on every run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81615 in evolution (main) "automatic contacts are disabled by default in the preferences dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81615
<jwendell> seb128, good morning!
<jwendell> seb128, can i foward bug 75372 to upstream and wait for author opinion about it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75372 in gaim-libnotify "raise the window" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75372
<seb128> hi jwendell
<jwendell> seb128, hi. should i do that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81617 in luma (universe) "luma causes double free or corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81617
<dholbach> hi jwendell
<seb128> jwendell: sure
<seb128> thank you
<jwendell> hello, dholbach !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81618 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crash when booting with wifi card activated, works well if activating it later" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81620 in gnome-session (main) "Crash on every login during loding gnome-panel and beryl. It doesn't crash if the last crash is dected - message box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81619 in dcc (universe) "dcc-client init fails to create pid file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81621 in mc (universe) "problems when "cd" to Directories with german umlauts and "_" " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81622 in powermanagement-interface (main) "gdm crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81623 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice should be updated regularly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81624 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81625 in update-manager (main) "Still problems with update-manager in Italian, in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81625
<myriam_rs> hi all
<myriam_rs> regarding bug #81624: not reproduceable (strange word), I'll reject it (filled the bug myself)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81624 in synaptic "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81626 in Ubuntu "Sound lost on PPC Edgy update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81626
<pochu> anybody there?
<coNP> pochu: nobody here!
<pochu> I think bug 81551 is a feature request, could you confirm it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81551 in liferea "New messages not noticable by status icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81551
<pochu> hi coNP!
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> hey, you should have known I am her :)
<pochu> didn't know
<pochu> :(
<pochu> you are her?
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> :P
<coNP> okay, s/her/here/g
<coNP> I think it should be marked confirmed (and set importance to wishlist)
<coNP> (the latter can only be done by a QA member)
<coNP> and forward this support request upstream
<pochu> ok
<pochu> coNP: done :)
<coNP> pochu: took too many time :)
<pochu> coNP: no, but I forget to tell you
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> pochu: okay for now :)
<pochu> I've also done bug 78885
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78885 in liferea "no translation template for liferea 1.2 series" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78885
<coNP> another liferea bug, just for you, pochu :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> I like liferea!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81628 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "qdvdauthor dumps core on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81628
<coNP> I tried because I read you spec. about it
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81629 in gaupol (universe) "Please sync gaupol 0.7.2-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81629
<christof-kr> hehe, tracking down bugs is fun... if i only had the time to fix them myself...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81631 in pam (main) "Ubuntu should come with some limits (ulimit)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81631
<seb128> anybody figuring what makes backtrace being broken when there is no debug package installed win a cool point
<coNP> seb128: is is a general thing, or a specific to some bug?
<seb128> looks like non-specific
<seb128> happens with recently built package and old packages as well
<seb128> neither glib, nor binutils, nor gdb, nor gcc, nor linux changed recently
<coNP> Can you help me to reproduce it? (Which version of ubuntu and a package that will be broken)
<gnomefreak> seb128: you mean you have to have a debug package for backtrace to complete without error?
<seb128> any package
<gnomefreak> seb128: libc6 was just updated btw
<seb128> get a crash on feisty
<seb128> gnomefreak: I didn't get that update yet then, that's not it
* gnomefreak cant seem to crash anything on feisty for a while but will try
<gnomefreak> i got it this morning a couple hours ago
<seb128> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdb/gdb_6.4.90.dfsg-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<seb128> ups
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/81620
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81620 in libice "Crash on every login during loding gnome-panel and beryl. It doesn't crash if the last crash is dected - message box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> that bug by example
<seb128> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/81624
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81624 in synaptic "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<seb128> the backtrace have lot of "??"
<seb128> and that's like that for all the bugs we get since yesterday
<seb128> or maybe before
<gnomefreak> hmmm i have seen that before but never thought too much about it. that is weird
<cypher1> bug #81627
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81627 in ubuntu-iso-tests "ubuntu: 20070126 i386 desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81627
<cypher1> what is it about
<cypher1> i recieved an email for testing it
<gnomefreak> yesterday there was very little updated due to LP breakage so nothing really changed
<seb128> cypher1: that's a test mail, ignore it
<cypher1> seb128, ok :)
<gnomefreak> getting alot of those lately
* gnomefreak trying to think of what was updated yesterday outside of kde
<gnomefreak> whats with the 6+ parts of a backtrace anyway. seems like a new trend
<christof-kr> no that's strange. the diskmounter applet doen't work when killing/restating from panel. when killing, starting from console and then hitting restart works
<christof-kr> any idea why?
<christof-kr> no = now
<christof-kr> doesn't work means that it doesn't show any drives
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81636 in gdm (main) "GDM has no screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81637 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  pythondialog (2.7-1) from debian unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81637
<gnomefreak> GDM never had a screensaver
<coNP> Yep, we are getting bugs like "Ubuntu does not make me coffee" :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81635 in gnomebaker (universe) "segfault when renaming items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81638 in ekiga (main) "[apport]  ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in SIPEndPoint" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81638
<gnomefreak> :) wish it would
<gnomefreak> leaves the GDm bug to seb128 or dholbach
<coNP> gnomefreak: GDM screensaver, or ubuntu coffee-maker? :)
<gnomefreak> coNP: coffee of course ;)
<gnomefreak> my screen shuts down after a while so nothing burns into it
<gnomefreak> the GDM screen ha always just went black after a while fo rme (due to monitor settings i believe)
<gnomefreak> has
<seb128> no way we use a screensaver there
<gnomefreak> didnt even think you could
<seb128> dpms is supposed to suspend the monitor
<cypher1> can anyone work on developing a specification ?
<gnomefreak> spec for????
<seb128> yep
<seb128> that doesn't mean it'll be accepted though
<christof-kr> i'm trying to debug drivemount_applet2, but gdb gives me wrong line numbers :/
<cypher1> like can i join a team who is starting or already working on a spec ?
<cypher1> christof-kr, you may be using a wrong source code version
<christof-kr> i was using apt-source
<christof-kr> apt-get source
<christof-kr> and installed the -dbg package
<seb128> christof-kr: why do you say it's give wrong line numbers?
<christof-kr> wait...
<christof-kr> okay, i must have been doing something wrong, now it works
<christof-kr> but a problem is still there: i don't know how to find out why the applet doen't work when started by the panel
<christof-kr> and works when started by console
<coNP> christof-kr: which bug?
<coNP> What do you think about bug 38658? It has been marked confirmed / wishlist, but I think it cannot be without changing default Unix behaviour. I think it should be rejected, suggesting to discuss somewhere else if defaults are really to be changed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38658 in Ubuntu "Adding group to user requires her to logout/login" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38658
<seb128> coNP: no, it's a valid wishlist
<christof-kr> coNP, dhe drivemount applet doesn't show any drives. when i kill it, i get a dialog that asks me if i want to reload it.
<christof-kr> when i do it, it still doesn't work
<christof-kr> when i wait with clicking on "reload" and start drivemount_applet2 on console and then hit reload, it works
<coNP> seb128: how can this be fixed?
<seb128> coNP: that's the KDE equivalent for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/48262 apparently
<coNP> christof-kr: I understand, but have you / someone else already reported this?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48262 in gst "[users-admin]  users & groups: should have some mention than a session restart is required to apply a group change" [Unknown,Unconfirmed] 
<coNP> seb128: okay, I see. Thanks!
<seb128> coNP: depends on what he's using, if he's using a graphical tool the program could display a "you need to reboot to apply that change"
<seb128> np
<coNP> seb128: no reboot is needed
<seb128> "restart the session" I meant
<coNP> okay
<christof-kr> coNP, did not found such a bug yet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81639 in uqm (multiverse) "please sync uqm(multiverse) from unstable(non-free)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81639
<coNP> christof-kr: maybe you should report it if you don't mind, it is easier to discuss it then
<christof-kr> yes, wanted to report it, but also wanted to provide as much information as possible
<christof-kr> and it seems to be not that common or someone else had this reportead already
<coNP> christof-kr: dapper/edgy/feisty, by the way?
<christof-kr> feisty
<christof-kr> didn't happen in edgy
<coNP> cool, I try to reproduce this then
<christof-kr> sometimes it worked though.
<cypher1> seb128, following on the earlier spec doubt.. if i would like to work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NoUsplashTimeout or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsplashFsckProgress.. can i do it ?
<seb128> sure
<seb128> anybody can work on anything
<seb128> patches are always welcome
<seb128> better to mail the ubuntu-devel if you start working a spec though
<seb128> to make sure nobody is already working on it
<seb128> and you can get useful comments about it
<seb128> and other people know you are working on it then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81640 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Bad berformance with io scheduler cfg (which might be standard in generic kernel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81640
<cypher1> seb128, so there are no prerequisites for that.. like i can learn usplash while working on it.. will that be acceptable ?
<seb128> well, that's opensource, nobody require you to do anything
<seb128> you read the code you want
<seb128> you send the patches you want
<seb128> people accept them or not then depending on what they expect and what the patch do, etc
<cypher1> seb128, ok good .. thank you
<seb128> np
<cypher1> geser, hi
<geser> hi cypher1
<cypher1> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81666 in nautilus (main) "Copy disc missing in nautilus contextual menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81667 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Suspend to ram only working once, oops on second time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81668 in smart (universe) "[feisty]  smart does not upgrade all packages at times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81669 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kinit message in boot [Console 0] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81670 in Ubuntu "failed to initialize HAL with automated login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81657 in f-spot (main) "Fatal error when starting the application (dup-of: 81578)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81675 in qt-x11-free (main) "qt3 designer crashes x on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81677 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with IndexError in create_crash_bug_title()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81677
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81676 in ubiquity (main) "partition editor and mount point selector should display the same labels of the "computer" place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81676
<marnanel> boo
<bddebian> Doesn't Bug #81671 seem pretty obvious or am I missing something?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81671 in Ubuntu "Install failed [Errno 28]  No space left on device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81680 in evolution (main) "Should not prompt for timezone at first startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81671 in ubiquity (main) "Install failed [Errno 28]  No space left on device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81685 in beagle (main) "error message that beagle has crashed on bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81686 in qt-x11-free (main) "SIGFPE in create_dpis() in QPaintDevice::~QPaintDevice" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81688 in evolution (main) "Evolution and firefox in feisty do not interact properly when choosing "send link" from firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81682 in qemu (universe) "Typo in qemu-img output." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81683 in ubiquity (main) "language packs are not installed if network is not available during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81673 in Ubuntu "No KPlayer package in Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81687 in ubiquity (main) "feisty installation does not umount mounted partitions before their creation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81691 in pypar2 (universe) "Please sync pypar2 1.0-1 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81693 in klibido (universe) "[FEISTY]  Crash when opening a nzb in klibido" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81695 in xorg (main) "[Edgy]  xorg.conf contains entries for wacom tabled even if it's not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81694 in Ubuntu "Abiword prints only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81696 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in timeout)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81697 in Ubuntu "after installing an ethernet card and changing hostname sudo stops working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81699 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl freezes, create a crash report and the continues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81699
<afflux> Anybody understood the last sentence of bug 81699 and want to explain it to me? I can't get his point.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81699 in beryl-manager "Beryl freezes, create a crash report and the continues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81699
<afflux> i'm talking about the "but I think that I have to inform the gnome bug report wizard appear."
<joumetal> afflux maybe he thiks it's worth reporting because apport produces crash report. maybe.
<afflux> I guess this is right. I'll reject....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81700 in Ubuntu "Any user can shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81701 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when trying to undo moving an email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81701
<joumetal> I'll take a look at bug 81700
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81700 in Ubuntu "Any user can shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81702 in sanduhr (universe) "sanduhr remove problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81702
<jwendell> pochu, about bug 62957, i guess there is some problem in sf track, because there is no 'feature request' item in its track system anymore
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62957 in liferea "Ability to copy a text" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62957
<pochu> jwendell, oh, it was a feature request?
<pochu> didn't know, I tough it was a feature request reported on the bug tracker
<jwendell> pochu, yes, liferea developers have changed from bug to feature request
<pochu> jwendell, it was to know the status, in order to close or leave open the bug report
<jwendell> pochu, but i can't find it anymore, and i've deleted my emails
<pochu> oh
<jwendell> pochu, surely it's open yet
<pochu> oh, well
<pochu> then do I open a new bug report?
<jwendell> pochu, no, let's wait... maybe it's a temporary problem with them
<pochu> jwendell: ok
<pochu> but I don't think it's a problem
<joumetal> I hope bug 81700 is rejected kindly enough.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81700 in Ubuntu "Any user can shut down" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81700
<jwendell> joumetal, when you triage a bug, subscribe to it. If the reporter replies, you will be notified by email
<joumetal> jwendell ok. subscribing. Thanks about that tip.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81703 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81704 in banshee (universe) "ERROR         GST_PIPELINE ./grammar.y:494:_gst_parse__yyparse:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81704
<coNP> however, joumetal I think it is still a bug
<coNP> you *should not* run gconf-editor as root
<coNP> but setting the key can_hibernate to false *must not* imply that users are unable to shut down
<jwendell> joumetal, i think you were precipited in reject that bug. Do you know what you are doing?
<coNP> jwendell: what do you think of? The same bug (bug 81700)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81700 in Ubuntu "Any user can shut down" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81700
<jwendell> coNP, yep
<joumetal> jwendell I am not eactly sure. hmm. Should have asked first.
<jwendell> joumetal, go back, change status to need info and ask the user
<jwendell> it's not late :)
<coNP> jwendell, joumetal: what do you think about what I have written ^^^
<jwendell> joumetal, i said my opinion
<joumetal> jwendell doing that soon. hmm I think we should ask some info.
<joumetal> coNP hmm. it's still a bug. What to do with that?
<coNP> Okay. I think there is two bugs here. One mentioned by the user: any user can shut down.
<coNP> This would imply changing defaults, therefore---theoretically---further discussion is needed. However, I don't think this behavior will change in Ubuntu. This part can be rejected.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81705 in evince (main) "evince hangs while trying to open more than one instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81705
<joumetal> coNP ok. this was my first thought.
<coNP> The other one: that the changes he made broke the system is a real bug.
<coNP> jwendell: what do you think about it? You said it is a valid bug?
<jwendell> coNP, i said: you should be more patient, not reject any bug without a clear explanation
<joumetal> maybe it's desired feature in sitekiosk setup.
<coNP> jwendell: okay, thanks. Now it's clear for me, no offense meant.
<coNP> joumetal: sure, you're right.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81706 in Ubuntu "synaptic-errs on ibook3-snow (GNOME-inst.not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81707 in emacs-chess (universe) "emacs-chess instalation doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81708 in totem (main) "Firefox crashes when streaming QT mov using TotemMozilla plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81708
<pochu> hey, anybody there?
<pochu> coNP?
<joumetal> pochu here
<pochu> joumetal: not sure what package is bug 81706
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81706 in Ubuntu "synaptic-errs on ibook3-snow (GNOME-inst.not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81706
<pochu> maybe synaptic, maybe libglade
<joumetal> pochu sorry can't help with 81706
<coNP> hi pochu
<pochu> hi coNP!
<pochu> wait
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81710 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81710
<pochu> coNP: what do u think about bug 81706?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81706 in Ubuntu "synaptic-errs on ibook3-snow (GNOME-inst.not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81706
<coNP> pochu: one sec.
<pochu> coNP: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81711 in xfsprogs (main) "xfs_repair crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81713 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "sky2 hardware hung? flushing (System crash (reproduceable))" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81715 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81715
<coNP> pochu: what about 81706?
<pochu> what package? synaptic or libglade?
<pochu> coNP: ^
<coNP> pochu: okay
<jwendell> bug 81706
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81706 in Ubuntu "synaptic-errs on ibook3-snow (GNOME-inst.not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81706
<jwendell> coNP, you can ask the user to run the command in english
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81717 in xfsprogs (main) "newly created XFS filesystem is corrupt; mount fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81717
<jwendell> LANG=C synaptic
<coNP> jwendell: I understand German
<coNP> this is not a problem, i.e., not *this* is the problem :)
<jwendell> coNP, right, but the error can be related to translation...
<coNP> jwendell: oh, no, some .glade file cannot be found
<coNP> okay, you are right
<jwendell> coNP, btw, those messages appear here too, but synaptic runs normally...
<jwendell> coNP, btw, if there is a bug, definately is a synaptic one, not libglade
<coNP> okay, pochu: your turn :9
<coNP> thanks, jwendell
<jwendell> np
<pochu> done
<pochu> thanks ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81718 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnome baker unexpectedly crash and exit " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81718
<marnanel> better than crashing and not exiting, I suppose
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81719 in rafkill (universe) "crashed within level 3 during shooting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81720 in Ubuntu "edubuntu feisty install iso not working on intel core duo cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81721 in upgrade-system (universe) "6.06-to-6.10 Upfailed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81723 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81723
<pochu> coNP: should I reject a bug if it is about a package not from ubuntu archives?
<coNP> pochu: which one?
<pochu> Bug #81718
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81718 in gnomebaker "gnome baker unexpectedly crash and exit " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81718
<pochu> the package isn't from the ubuntu repos
<pochu> as he is using gnomebaker 0.6.1-1
<pochu> coNP: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnomebaker/
<pochu> the latest version on the ubuntu archive is 0.6.0
<coNP> pochu: I see
<coNP> I think you should ask the user how gnomebaker has been installed
<coNP> but I guess it can be rejected
<coNP> but why not be nice, if you can? :)
<pochu> coNP: hehe
<pochu> I'll a good person and will ask him
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81722 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Laptop sometimes fails to resume from ACPI S3 suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81724 in rapidsvn (universe) "right-clicking in the main window segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81724
<pochu> coNP: I can't stand users who don't attach logs, but insert them as text
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> pochu: sure :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81725 in kdegraphics (main) "Moving KPDF menu entry to Office instead of Graphics?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81726 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_make_unique_desktop_uri()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81727 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81728 in crack-attack (universe) "crack-attack only partly visible when win.x>win.y" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81728
<pochu> !info liferea feisty
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 616 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81729 in wink (multiverse) "Please sync wink (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81729
<marnanel> wow, that's nifty
<marnanel> !info fast-user-switch-applet feisty
<ubotu> fast-user-switch-applet: Applet for the GNOME panel providing a menu to switch between users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.17.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 598 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81731 in Ubuntu "nVidia kernel module version changes after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81731
<pochu> hey, bug 81731 is about a user who installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website, instead from the repos. Should I close the report and ask the user to install the ubuntu repos one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81731 in Ubuntu "nVidia kernel module version changes after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81731
<gnomefreak> pochu: yes or to file bug at nvidia.com or whatever thier bug site is
<gnomefreak> -or +and
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81732 in kdebase (main) "ksysguardapplet does not reconnect to eth0 after hibernate (suspend2disk/resume)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81733 in gaim (main) "GAIM crash - no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81733
<gnomefreak> ther eis always a reason something crashes :(
<dsas> it's just not always apparent!
<dsas> I wonder how many results would be returned for a bug search on firefox "no reason"
<gnomefreak> if hes running feisty its apparent ;)
<gnomefreak> dsas: too damn many
<gnomefreak> i spent almost 48 hours working on mozilla bugs got maybe 10 closed
<dsas> gnomefreak: ouch :(
<gnomefreak> thats part of my job for mozillateam
<dsas> gnomefreak: I pretty much lost my appetite for mozilla bugs.
* gnomefreak not far behind  but i take it easy when doing them
<dsas> I keep my eye on the odd thunderbird bug...
<gnomefreak> its calm and fairly easy at points
<dsas> it's nice to see the new mozilla team being pretty active though.
<gnomefreak> yes it is just wish it would have been done sooner
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81734 in Ubuntu "Live-cd crash at gnome start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81734
<dsas> gnomefreak: Were you the person who was working on a panel applet to keep an eye on LP bugs?
<gnomefreak> dsas: im the one that wanted to get one running but i never did
<dsas> gnomefreak: ah, that's a shame.
<gnomefreak> dsas: might not really be needed
<gnomefreak> dsas: afaik the spec for bughelper to have a web interface is good and will hofully be accepted
<dsas> gnomefreak: Hopefully. It doesn't really have anything to keep track of "pet bugs" though
<gnomefreak> dsas: you work on that make a panel applet :) you would know what your doing. it would take me a month or 6 to get one fairly workable
* gnomefreak needs to learn xml in the hear future
<gnomefreak> near even
<dsas> gnomefreak: panel applets are notoriously hard to make anyway :)
* gnomefreak needs 3 or 4 rules/clues for bughelper but i have this strange feeling its harder than i think
<gnomefreak> dsas: yeah they are
<dsas> gnomefreak: It's probably easier than you think!
<gnomefreak> from what i saw on the page for clues it looks harder than i thought it would be (not so much the XML part but the main parts
<gnomefreak> dont you have to define everything it needs to look for in the crash report?
<dsas> gnomefreak: Just enough that the report can be identified.
<gnomefreak> ok so in this order i need to learn to read crash reports/backtraces/ect much better than now, than lear XML, than learn to put it al together
<dsas> uhm, basically. the xml part is fairly simple though if you follow the existing examples.
<gnomefreak> true
<dsas> gnomefreak: You do  have to know what you're looking for in the stacktraces though. Got to look into that more myself.
<gnomefreak> thats the hardest part of bugs
* dsas nods
<dsas> some seem to be more easier than others though, for example when python or mono throw exceptions...
<dsas> sometimes.
<gnomefreak> python i can agree with i havent played too much with mono though
<dsas> nor me, I looked at bug 81578 earlier for example, and it seems that it should be easy to pick up any dupes of it. especially as it's a crash on new code
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81578 in f-spot "0.3.2 crashes" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81740 in gnome-terminal (main) "reordering tabs disable key bindings for 1 time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81741 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Asus WL-167G with RT73 not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81742 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware Player should use ALSA and not /dev/dsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81743 in crossvc (multiverse) "Please sync crossvc (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81743
<tsmithe> like bug 81742 will get fixed soon
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81742 in vmware-player "VMware Player should use ALSA and not /dev/dsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81742
<coNP> tsmithe: VMware fixes it?
<tsmithe> heh... do they look at malone?
<coNP> oh
<tsmithe> :)
<coNP> I did not see "like"
<coNP> I tought you wrote "bug will get fixed soon"
<tsmithe> hehe :)
<coNP> and was surprised :)
<tsmithe> lols
<coNP> do you triage it?
<tsmithe> nope
<coNP> because I just started
<tsmithe> i just noticed it
<coNP> okay, then
<tsmithe> i did too
<tsmithe> i'm rather concentrating on alsa (or at least trying to)
<coNP> okay
<tsmithe> hi pochu_
<pochu> hi tsmithe
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81744 in conserver (multiverse) "Please sync conserver (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81747 in packagesearch (universe) "packagesearch crashes on search pattern input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81748 in sylpheed (universe) "jpilot address items are not visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81750 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81746 in xchat (universe) "Xchat crashes after closing." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81751 in ekiga (main) "remove ekiga from default ubuntu-installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81753 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd-hda-intel : no sound at boot but after reload of the module it works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81754 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed suddenly for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81755 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed suddenly for no reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81756 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting (universe) "Does not work on a Intel DG965WG with i965" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81757 in xchat-systray (universe) "Duplicate entry in tasklist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81757
<coNP> do you think bug 81757 is a real bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81757 in xchat-systray "Duplicate entry in tasklist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81757
<coNP> I would reject it. Because it is only that xchat-systray is needed no more.
<welshbyte> assuming it's happening because the reporter dist-upgraded to feisty, it's a bug in the sense that feisty's xchat package doesn't replace xchat-systray
<coNP> thanks, welshbyte
<welshbyte> best to find out if my assumption is correct, i guess
<coNP> welshbyte: what to find out?
<coNP> I can confirm, it happens if you upgrade to feisty
<welshbyte> ah, ok. well i can confirm it doesn't happen on a fresh feisty install :)
<coNP> okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81759 in wmii (universe) "Non-ascii characters rendered improperly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81759
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-27
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81760 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81760
<pochu> Bug #65768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65768 in xchat "xchat open konqueror when opening URL (dup-of: 65580)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65768
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65580 in xchat "Default browser not respected" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65580
<pochu> I've a question: when marking a bug as a duplicate, should I also change its status to rejected?
<Adri2000> pochu: no
<pochu> ok
<coNP>  but
<Adri2000> don't change anything, just mark it as duplicate
<coNP> how can be 55580 in progress, if it has no assignee?
<pochu> don't know
<coNP> sorry, I meant 65580
<pochu> a user changed it
<pochu> I will change it to confirmed
<pochu> should I change it to confirmed?
<pochu> maybe it's in progress because they are working on it upstream
<coNP> I have seen such a bug before
<coNP> there is another bunch of these
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81762 in gaim (main) "crashes without reason. maybe a beryl issue." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81763 in gaim (main) "crashes without reason. maybe a beryl issue." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81761 in totem (main) "Crash opening .ts-file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81761
<coNP> actually a sensible-browser bug
<coNP> so xchat is not affected, I think
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81764 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash and Gnome Applet stopped unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81765 in Ubuntu "Installer Crash and Gnome Applet stopped unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81766 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in property()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81766
<coNP> welshbyte: can you help me how to fix packaging bugs? As in 81757? Provide a debdiff, as usual?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81767 in Ubuntu "Suspend to RAM does not work well on HP notebook nx7400 in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81767
<welshbyte> coNP: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu, my packaging knowledge is a bit rusty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81768 in amarok (main) "Don't compile amarok packages with Stack Smashing Protection" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81768
<coNP> welshbyte: tanks!
<coNP> +h :)
<dsas> coNP: It's much easier to follow you if you write bug 81757 rather than just the bug number. It makes ubugtu give everyone a link to it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81757 in xchat-systray "Duplicate entry in tasklist" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81757
<ash211> does anybody know if bug 81768 being filed against amarok is the correct place?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81768 in amarok "Don't compile amarok packages with Stack Smashing Protection" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81768
<ash211> (I just reported it)
<coNP> dsas: thanks, I knew this
<coNP> bug #81757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81757 in xchat-systray "Duplicate entry in tasklist" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81757
<coNP> okay, was just a test
<dsas> ash211: I think ssp is enabled by default for every package, so as such it's probably amarok that would need changing, but gcc, that said it probably needs a decision from the amarok maintainers.
<ash211> i just didn't think that building a package with different options was a gcc bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81769 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes accessing AVG Free web page." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81769
<ash211> is that where I should redirect it?
<dsas> ash211: it's usually not, but if I recall correctly ssp is not something specified in a debian/rules packaging file but further down the toolchain.
<dsas> ash211: I'd drop in #kubuntu-devel and see if someone who knows what they're talking about will take a look.
<ash211> will do.  thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> dsas: any idea whats up with the 6+ parts of chrash reports uploaded seperately
<dsas> gnomefreak: new apport being hacked on at the developer sprint
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81770 in kexec-tools (universe) "[Sync Request]  kexec-tools 1.101-kdump10-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81770
<gnomefreak> oh so we are gonna have each of those in our /var/crash?
<dsas> gnomefreak: It seperates a /var/crash file into bits and attaches them all to the bug.
<dsas> gnomefreak: not sure.
<gnomefreak> ok apport does fully work now? as in attaches to bugs files bugs for you or whatever the spec was?
* gnomefreak really needs to read over spec again
<dsas> gnomefreak: Apparently, not sure it's been released in the repos yet. I've noticed several test bug reports being made by mdz and pitti though.
<gnomefreak> oh thats what those are for
<gnomefreak> now it all makes sense ty ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81772 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel hangs when copying file using NFS4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81773 in Ubuntu "Beryl crash when changed songs in xmms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81774 in goffice (main) "libgoffice-0-gtk-dev does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81775 in Ubuntu "intsaller crashes on every attempt." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81776 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes after scanning partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81778 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81750)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81779 in pyxmms (universe) "[Sync Request]  pyxmms 2.06-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81780 in Ubuntu "Feisty H2 Alternate and Minimal x86 takes a very long time between hardware detection and DHCP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81781 in beryl-settings (universe) "Beryl ships with annoying defaults in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81782 in Ubuntu "Realtek ethernet controller detected but no automatic dhcp on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81783 in ubiquity (main) "Grub Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81784 in hotkey-setup (main) "Lenovo ThinkPad R60 not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81679 in nautilus (main) "[feisty]  unable to mount ntfs partition in live cd " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81785 in Ubuntu "install crashed 81% through " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81786 in wormux (universe) "Wormux - Crash while playing (middle of game)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81787 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Can't add JetDirect Printer with the Postscript Driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81787
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81788 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Xubuntu doc bug-filing link points to Ubuntu doc bug-filing link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81789 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl crashed when log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81789
<synetos07> Are there a lot of bugs in Ubuntu ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81790 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81791 in espeak (universe) "espeak: Please review/upload this package." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81792 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when editing artist tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81793 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when editing artist tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81794 in bash (main) "bash scriptings discrepencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81795 in endeavour (universe) "endeavour: sync new Debian version (2.7.5-1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81797 in beagle (main) "unexpected crash of beagle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81798 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81799 in courier (universe) "Courier version courier_0.53.3-3ubuntu1 requires merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81800 in tracker (universe) "New upstream release: 0.5.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81800
<orion2012> Are bugs filed against Mint "allowed" in Ubuntu's Malone?
<owh> Greetings. On https://answers.launchpad.net/ I can see the latest support requests, but I have yet to discover how to see older ones. Can someone please point the way?
<owh> I'm trying to help people, but I can only see the last 10 requests. I cannot detect a way to see more or other requests.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81801 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81801
<tsmithe> owh, ask in #launchpad
<owh> tsmithe: Heh, cool, tah.
<tsmithe> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81802 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails to run (could be dbus?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81802
<owh> For anyone wondering, google to the rescue. "Find Upstream Product", "Ubuntu", not that intuitive I must confess :-)
<coNP> Can anyone running feisty confirm bug #81009 has been fixed, please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81009 in gedit "copy paste with wheel mouse" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81009
<coNP> Just clicking three times :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81803 in ubiquity (main) "installion crash at 77%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81805 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81806 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in run_crash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81807 in ontv (universe) "OnTV crashes on startup (ElementTree module not available?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81808 in gnome-power-manager (main) "powerpc and gnome-power-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81809 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while using Thememanger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81811 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81812 in Ubuntu "ACX111-based wireless network card doesn't work with Feisty kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81813 in ekiga (main) "ekiga hangs after x server restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81814 in gpsdrive (universe) "GpsDrive just crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81814
<giskard> esilio non e' un problema
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81815 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org "filter selection" dialog is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81816 in debian-installer (main) "setting up raid partitions takes very long and installer shows no progress bar for it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81817 in gnome-utils (main) "window screenshot crashes (using openbox)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81818 in hplip (main) "[apport]  hp-setup crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 77307)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81819 in nicotine (universe) "[feisty]  nicotine crashes when started and makes it hard to catch the crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81820 in evolution (main) "[Dapper 6.06.1]  Evolution final crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81822 in kdelibs (main) "kded windows shown for removable media dont's react to mouse clicks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81823 in smart (universe) "Smart package manager 0.50 final was released on 2007 Jan 15 - please update packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81824 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81824
<Pierre> keescook: around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81825 in tracker (universe) "tracker: missing build depends of libmagic-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81826 in Ubuntu "[feisty herd2]  [27.01.2007 i386-desktop]  screen cuts off after the steps battery state and local.rc !" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81828 in apport (main) "got this crashed application twice when installing Feisty herd 2 daily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81829 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with KeyError in disconnected()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81830 in egenix-mx-base (main) "The documentation descriptions are useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81831 in opensync (universe) "new version of opensync was released (0.20)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81832 in totem (main) "would not play SOME firefox embeded quicktime movies " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81833 in totem (main) "[Feisty]  totem crashed playing mkv movie (apport)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81834 in Ubuntu "html icons became bigger on gnome desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81834
<coNP> hi pochu
<pochu> hi coNP!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> coNP
<pochu> I've a question
<coNP> pochu, do you use feisty?
<pochu> coNP: yes
<pochu> :)
<pochu> why?
<coNP> okay, please confirm me bug 81009 is fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81009 in gedit "copy paste with wheel mouse" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81009
<coNP> but what is your question?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81835 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81835
<pochu> coNP: ok
<pochu> coNP: works for me
<pochu> :)
<pochu> coNP: do you want me to comment the bug report?
<coNP> pochu: as you wish, I wanted someone who tests it before I mark it fix released
<coNP> pochu: I will do it thanks
<pochu> coNP: I've commented the bug
<pochu> however, I haven't marked it as fixed
<pochu> coNP: I leave that for you :)
<pochu> good work ;)
<pochu> my question
<pochu> look at the tracker version:
<pochu> !info tracker feisty
<ubotu> tracker: metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3ubuntu-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 213 kB, installed size 928 kB
<pochu> 0.5.3ubuntu?
<pochu> it should be 0.5.3-, right?
<coNP> not necessarily
<coNP> e.g. !info openbox
<coNP> !info openbox
<ubotu> openbox: standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-2 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 1240 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81836 in Ubuntu "network crashes iBook-G4 - get info from not-installed connection " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81837 in Ubuntu "Text is long in theme edubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81838 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  camorama fails to detect web-camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81838
<coNP> pochu: sorry, that was a bad example
<pochu> but shouldn't be the version number: package_version-0ubuntu1?
<pochu> coNP: for example?
<pochu> gedit_2.17.4-0ubuntu1
<pochu> so tracker should be: tracker_0.5.4-0ubuntu1
<pochu> because if you look in the webpage, the version is 0.5.4, and not 0.5.4ubuntu
<coNP> pochu: I think it is not really important
<pochu> coNP:http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/download.html
<pochu> coNP: it isn't
<pochu> :)
<dsas> there's lots of bugs flying in today :(
<pochu> coNP: but as there is a new version, if we are going to upload it, then let's do things well
<pochu> dsas: what do you think about tracker name?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81839 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81839
<dsas> "0.5.3ubuntu-0ubuntu1" looks weird.
<Pierre> keescook: you got a mail
* Pierre hopes to have better results with ubuntu people than debian...
<pochu> dsas: there is a new version of tracker, maybe we should update the package and put the right version name
<pochu> dsas, coNP: who can update a package to a new upstream version?
<dsas> pochu: Are you volunteering? :p
<pochu> dsas: I am
<pochu> :)
<pochu> but I'm just a bugsquad member, don't know if this is for motus or if I can do it
<dsas> pochu: Ok cool! Anyone can do it, you'll need a motu to sponsor your upload though.
<pochu> can I do it and then tell a motu to review if the work has been done well?
<pochu> oh, thanks
<pochu> :)
<pochu> then I'm going to do it
<dsas> pochu: Cool!
<coNP> pochu is packaging now, wow! :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> doing it I help a little, and also I learn a lot
<pochu> :)
<pochu> haha
<dsas> win for all
<pochu> right!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> dsas, coNP: I can't download the last version. could you try it and tell me if works for you?
<pochu> http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/download.html
<dsas> pochu: the tarball?
<pochu> dsas: yes
<dsas> pochu: works for me
<pochu> then I'll do an wget
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> works with wget
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu, dsas: is there a guide how to update packages?
<dsas> coNP: http://help.ubuntu.com/packagingguide
<pochu> coNP: I was thinking about the same :)
<coNP> thx :)
<pochu> I have a problem with firefox :)
<dsas> oh, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html even
<pochu> can't open links?
<pochu> hehe
<dsas> it's in help systems on your computers too
<pochu> I have the guide on my home folder
<pochu> :)
<pochu> I wanted to become a packager
<pochu> :)
* coNP too
<dsas> pochu: You may find you don't need to do much, at it's easiest you just need to copy the debian dir from the old package into the new source folder and write a new changelog entry.
<dsas> but the guys in #ubuntu-motu will probably be more helpful in case anythiing goes worng.
<pochu> dsas: oh, that's fine
<pochu> dsas: and I would need to comment patches that have been implemented, right?
<pochu> dsas: however, tracker hasn't patches
<pochu> :)
<pochu> so it should be easy
<pochu> let's do it!!
<coNP> okay, I should report some bugs
<coNP> and make patches
<coNP> just to make things more complicated :)
<dsas> pochu: If there were patches in the debian/ dir you need to check they're still needed. Sounds like you got off light though!
<pochu> dsas: there isn't a /debian/patches dir
<pochu> :)
<pochu> dsas: however, there is a debian/man dir
<pochu> I've never seen it
<pochu> what is it for?
<dsas> for man pages perhaps, i'm not sure.
<pochu> maybe
<coNP> dsas, pochu: yep, the manpages live there
<pochu> coNP: thanks!
<pochu> then I'll leave them alive :)
<coNP> or at least a part of them, there are some in docs
<coNP> oh I think the debian/man is added by the debian packager
<coNP> sure
<pochu> coNP: then do I leave them or should I remove them?
<dsas> pochu: keep them.
<pochu> ok
<coNP> pochu: don't remove them, they are needed
<pochu> :)
<pochu> building!
<pochu> I'm doing my first package update, and also I'm fixing two bugs!
<pochu> :)
<pochu> 3 on 1
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> pochu: you updated and fixed bugs with patches?
<pochu> no, one bug was to upload the package
<coNP> or the bugs where not present in the new version?
<pochu> update
<coNP> okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81841 in lvm2 (main) "creation of multiple snapshots currupts LVM metadata of volume group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81841
<pochu> I have a problem
<pochu> I have build the package
<pochu> but in the terminal, while it was creating the debs, it said this:
<pochu> dh_gencontrol -ptracker-utils
<pochu> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: unknown substitution variable ${misc:Depends}
<pochu> dh_md5sums -ptracker-utils
<pochu> dh_builddeb -ptracker-utils
<pochu> and that with all the debs (there are about 5 debs)
<dsas> pochu: Sounds like you have missing packages. maybe devscripts or something.
<dsas> pochu: #ubuntu-motu will know more.
<pochu> dsas, ok, I'll ask there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81843 in supertux (universe) "Supertux hangs when quitting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81842 in gmediaserver (universe) "Init script does not start gmediaserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81842
<pochu> there is somebody else updating tracker
<pochu> XD
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81847 in firefox (main) "totem-xine player crashes during playing of .mov file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81845 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes when installing python uno while upgrading to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81846 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on opening launchpad to report a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81849 in ubiquity (main) "Grub Fails to installt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81849
<pochu> lol
<pochu> bug 81846
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81846 in firefox "firefox crashes on opening launchpad to report a bug" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81846
<pochu> if firefox crashes, how has he filed the bug?
<pochu> maybe with opera
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu: epiphany, galeon, konqueror, lynx, w3m
<pochu> :)
<coNP> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81850 in Ubuntu "Edgy not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81851 in beagle (main) "evolution alarm notify relatory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81852 in gnome-chess (universe) "gnome-chess segfaults randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81853 in gutenprint (main) "[Edgy]  Reversing page order with epson C86 has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81854 in rdesktop (main) "rdesktop locks keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81856 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Addressbooks Synchronizer add-on creates Error: Unknown Protocol Handler (17)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81857 in gnome-applets (main) "Critical bug in gnome-applets postinstall script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81859 in Ubuntu "installer crahs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81858 in firefox (main) "Digg.com slows down the browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81860 in firefox (main) "Crash while reading e-mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81861 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81862 in Ubuntu "Skype crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81863 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while update-manager was running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81864 in Ubuntu "midnight commander shows password in the directory hotlist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81866 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81865 in Ubuntu "please sync openarena from debian/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81865
<pochu> anybody can tell me if I should close bug 81862?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81862 in skype "Skype crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81862
<pochu> I've closed the ubuntu bug, but don't know if I should also close the upstream bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81867 in f-spot (main) "0.3.2 crashes: System.NullReferenceException" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81868 in xchat (universe) "XChat chashed, after of exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81869 in Ubuntu "Update features grabs wrong kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81870 in Ubuntu "please sync schroot 1.0.5-1/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81871 in kdebase (main) "konqueror toolbar buttons viewmode and load view profile do nothing when klicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81871
<h4writer> concerning https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81273:
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81273 in Ubuntu "list isn't rendered good" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<h4writer> they asked me for more information
<h4writer> is it now enough, or do I need to give other things too
<h4writer> ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81875 in Ubuntu "screen position and size of opened applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81872 in gstreamer0.10 (universe) "gstreamer unable to play ogg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81873 in tomboy (main) "tomboy applet exits with error " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81874 in cupsys (main) "Epson AcuLaser driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81874
<keescook> Pierre: yup, got it, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81876 in libcommons-dbcp-java (universe) "Dependency on java2-runtime removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81877 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81878 in gaim (main) "gaim crash, no apparent reazon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81878
<TrioTorus> problem running commercial software (pftrack): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3137/
<TrioTorus> it's an old 32bit program but it is complaining about gcc4.2??
<TrioTorus> trying to run it on 64bit edgy eft
<pochu> TrioTorus: #ubuntu
<TrioTorus> ooopss I'm very sorry, wrong tab
<pochu> np
<christof-kr> TrioTorus, i answered you in #ubuntu
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> anybody can tell me if I should close bug 81862?
<pochu> I've closed the ubuntu bug, but don't know if I should also close the upstream bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81879 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in emit_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81879
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81862 in skype "Skype crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81862
<coNP> pochu: you should only close the upstream bug if you got an answer from skype
<coNP> I guess
<pochu> coNP: ok :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81880 in xchat (universe) "[apport]  xchat crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81880
<Pierre> keescook: here?
<keescook> hi Pierre
<Pierre> hi Kees
<Pierre> got 2mins?
<keescook> sure!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81881 in casper (main) "[feisty]  Default spoken language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81882 in Ubuntu "iBook-G4 <update-07-01-27=18.00> from "desktop"22.01.07 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81886 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crashed on starting a movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81883 in tsclient (main) "Problems with specials characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81884 in Ubuntu "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound() [slune and/or python 2.5] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81885 in firefox (main) "crash to bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81887 in cinepaint (universe) "CinePaint uses incompatible dcraw arguments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81888 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81889 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in savageGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81890 in elementtree (main) "python-elementree doesn't seem to support python2.5?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81891 in gnome-power-manager (main) "laptop button halts instead of "ask me"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81892 in firebird2 (universe) "[Merge]  firebird2 1.5.3.4870-12ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81893 in schroot (universe) "libc6 update breaks dchroot, recompile fixes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81893
<pochu> coNP: ping
<coNP> pochu: pong
<pochu> jeje
<pochu> :)
<pochu> bug 81890
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81890 in elementtree "python-elementree doesn't seem to support python2.5?" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81890
<coNP> yep?
<pochu> elementtree is included in python2.5
<coNP> yep, I asked back therefore
<coNP> what is the problem
<coNP> it might be a user error
<pochu> there is no problem
<coNP> but also a system error
<pochu> just reject the report
<pochu> there is no bug
<coNP> okay
<pochu> oh
<pochu> coNP
<coNP> I want to hear this from the user :)
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81895 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81896 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "adress book crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81897 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash -- kde and not on live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81897
<coNP> pochu: look at bug 81890 now :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81890 in elementtree "python-elementree doesn't seem to support python2.5?" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81898 in Ubuntu "Can't open strange name's archives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81898
<pochu> coNP: going to look the bug :)
<coNP> pochu: I am doing this :)
<coNP> you might triage some other bug, if you want
<pochu> do you want me to help you with it?
<pochu> coNP: or do you want to do it yourself?
<coNP> do you use python / elementree?
<pochu> yes
<pochu> the problem is this
<pochu> but this is not a bug
<pochu> wait
<coNP> this is a bug
<coNP> python-elementtree  is replaced by python2.5
<pochu> coNP: http://www.python.org/dev/summary/2006-04-01_2006-04-15/#elementtree-naming
<coNP> however, python2.5 does not contain elementree
<pochu> elementtree has been renamed
<pochu> it contains it
<coNP> pochu: okay
<pochu> I've tried it
<coNP> you are right
<coNP> you won :)
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu: do you want to reject the bug?
<pochu> do it yourself
<pochu> but let me answer him
<pochu> :)
<coNP> oh, answer, of course, please
<pochu> coNP: done, you can close it now
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81899 in pure-ftpd (universe) "[Merge]  pure-ftpd 1.0.21-7ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81900 in eclipse (universe) ""Could not create /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension" on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81900
<coNP> bug 81900 would be a bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81900 in eclipse ""Could not create /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension" on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81900
<coNP> if you could create something in /usr/local/...
<pochu> haha
<pochu> :)
<coNP> no, the reporter is right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81901 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox should not have "delete" nor "paste" option for read-only track name display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81903 in debian-installer (main) "keyboard auto-detect openoffice installer hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81903
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-01-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81904 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81905 in f-spot (main) "[feisty]  f-spot does not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81905
<dsas> marnanel: Any idea about bug 72732 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72732 in metacity "alt-f6 doesn't reliably switch between windows within an application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81906 in zenity (main) "crashes on bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81907 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythbackend crashed as the frontend was exited normally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81909 in Ubuntu "Desktop Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81910 in onboard (main) "[apport]  run-onboard.py crashed with  SyntaxError in run_script()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81910
<marnanel> dsas: I'll take a look
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81911 in Ubuntu "Beryl Core Bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81913 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81914 in nexuiz (universe) "nexuiz crashes after a few seconds of gameplay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81912 in asterisk (universe) "[Merge]  asterisk 1.2.14~dfsg-4ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81915 in hal (main) "[feisty]  hald adds/removes same device many times a second causing high loads and extremally slow performance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81916 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81916
<dsas> marnanel: cool, thanks. I wasn't sure after reading the original upstream report about implementing it, whether this was by design in some way.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81917 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81918 in democracyplayer (universe) "crashed on startup with gnome ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81919 in Ubuntu "Error on installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81920 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness is 0 due to setting a non-schema value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81921 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81922 in totem (main) "totem enqueue doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81922
<marnanel> dsas: I commented on that bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81923 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81923
<dsas> marnanel: Sweet, thanks. I'll shift the bug to gnome-terminal and check to see if it needs pushing upstream there.
<dsas> marnanel: Thanks for this feature, I wasn't aware of it until finding this bug :), it'll make finding the correct vim window much easier.
<marnanel> I may be wrong, but that's what I came up with after a few minutes reading around.
* marnanel grins, cool.
<marnanel> "group" isn't as widely supported as it should be.
<marnanel> Of course, we MAY be doing it wrong... :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81924 in Ubuntu "nvidia fb causes soft CPU lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81925 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81927 in Ubuntu "BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f8000000 is not E820-reserved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81927
<bdmurray> anybody notice how bug 81924 doesn't have a package?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81924 in Ubuntu "nvidia fb causes soft CPU lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81924
<bdmurray> Ubugtu says it is in "Ubuntu" which isn't really helpful
<bdmurray> One way to help would be to properly classify new bugs showing up in "Ubuntu", because if they are in Ubuntu they are less likely to get noticed
<DktrKranz> maybe assigninging it to linux-source-2.6.17 would help
<bdmurray> Yeah, that's what I did.
<bdmurray> That way the kernel team will actually see it
<DktrKranz> you could also ask if it happens everytime
<bdmurray> and for lspci -vvn which is something the kernel team normally wants
<crimsun> ``dmesg'' output is also useful.
<DktrKranz> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81928 in listen (universe) "[apport]  listen crashed with AttributeError in on_key_press()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81928
<DktrKranz> softlockups shouldn't crash the whole system
<DktrKranz> so he could be able to report such informations
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81929 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81930 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_blist_get_status_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81931 in Ubuntu "Web site suggestion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81931
<dhr> newbie question: x is misbehaving.  I want to use gdb on the x server.  There are no debugging symbols on the binaries.  Is there a way to get them (like, for example, how redhat had debuginfo rpms)?  Or do I have to rebuild with different flags?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81932 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81932
<dhr> I bound an answer to my question here http://live.gnome.org/GettingTraces/DistroSpecificInstructions . Unfortunately the debug symbol packages don't exist for at least some updated packages.
<dhr> s/bound/found/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81933 in deskbar-applet (main) "[apport]  deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81934 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after freeze of about 1 minute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81935 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes with a message from a friend with WL Messenger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81936 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81937 in mozilla (universe) "Mozilla calendar crash on attempt to import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81937
<gnutz> how do I find out how much ram I have in ubuntu
<gnutz> ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81938 in ubiquity (main) "crash while disc partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81939 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crashed on starting a video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81940 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81941 in rbbr (universe) "rbbr should depend on ri1.8 package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81942 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81943 in ubiquity (main) "partitioner crashed when installing herd2 over edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81944 in ubiquity (main) "screen corruption during install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81945 in ubiquity (main) "world map resize very slow." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81947 in Ubuntu "Add default doc. types to "Create document" option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81948 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in run_crash()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81951 in build-essential (main) "ld tries to free on a non-existant pointer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81950 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel loads two AGP bridges - causes Radeon DRI to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81952 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81953 in f-spot (main) "F-spot crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81954 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash on closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81955 in gnome-breakout (universe) "gnome-breakout doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81956 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81957 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "service-discovery-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81958 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox cannot handle AAC files with gstreamer faad plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81959 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81959
<medders> does anyone know how to mark a bug as being for more than one package?
<Hobbsee> medders: which one?
<medders> bug 78590
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78590 in firefox "When openning a page in a new window firefox crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78590
<Hobbsee> medders: also effects...distribution...
<Hobbsee> select ubuntu, then type in the package it effects
<medders> Hobbsee: that makes sense now, I always thought it meant mark it as affecting the whole distro :)
<medders> Hobbsee: Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> medders: seems not :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81961 in Ubuntu "gnome-power-manager should report a reason when "HAL failed to hibernate"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81960 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager says that HAL was unable to hibernate right after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81962 in Ubuntu "lm-sensors not workin without  sudo ./MAKEDEV i2c" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81963 in rdesktop (main) "[feisty]  keyboard layout maps improperly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81964 in firefox (main) "Firefox segfaults in Feisty with a profile from Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81965 in network-manager (main) "does not connect at resume, because it does not prompt for keyring password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81966 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81967 in vim-latexsuite (universe) "Please sync vim-latexsuite (universe) from unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81968 in boson-base (universe) "[Remove]  Remove boson-base from feisty (superseded by boson)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81969 in onboard (main) "apt-get problem with onboard_0.85_all.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81969
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/69244
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69244 in openoffice.org "Crash when switching back and forth from full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/69247
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69247 in openoffice.org "Crash when browsing document templates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Le-Chuck_ITA> does somebody think that these two bugs could at least be confirmed?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Do document templates work in openoffice for everybody else?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81971 in pygoocanvas (universe) "python-pygoocanvas doesn't work with python 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81970 in aptitude (main) "SIGABRT when auditing recommendations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81972 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes after removing package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81973 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81974 in png2html (universe) "it crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81975 in Ubuntu "alsamixer : function snd_mixer_load failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81977 in nautilus (main) "how to search for folders?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81978 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81979 in apport (main) "no progress while gzipping core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81980 in amule (universe) "Amule Cash when I tryed to get the server list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81981 in soundconverter (universe) "soundconverter 0.9.3-1 .desktop file icon entry is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81982 in mkvtoolnix (universe) "Please sync 2.0.0-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81982
<pochu> !info amule edgy
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<coNP> hi pochu
<pochu> hi coNP!
<pochu> coNP: lot of bugs today?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81983 in zsnes (multiverse) "outdated + no desktop entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81983
<coNP> pochu: not many by now
<coNP> pochu: do you fix bugs now or just do some triaging?
<pochu> coNP: the most of the time I search for duplicates, and close those reports which aren't bugs
<coNP> yep, I also think I want to do this now
<pochu> :)
<coNP> too many open bugs now
<bdmurray> How do you search for duplicates pochu?
<pochu> bdmurray: now is very easy
<pochu> with the apport bugs
<pochu> bdmurray: you can go to app-install bugs and order by newest
<pochu> bdmurray: there will be a lot of bugs with the same name
<pochu> bdmurray: just open theme and look that they are really the same
<bdmurray> Yeah, I saw that some of the gnome-app-install ones.
<bdmurray> Has the linux-source- info I gave helped out at all?
<pochu> bdmurray: or you can go to one package, and look for the bugs
<pochu> bdmurray: it has :)
<pochu> other thing I like to do is move bugs in ubuntu to the proper package
<bdmurray> Yes, that would help a lot. That way a developer actually has a chance of seeing it.
<bdmurray> You might also look at ubuntu-meta and kubuntu-meta.
<DktrKranz> are you using bughelper?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81984 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81835)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81984
<pochu> DktrKranz: I'm not
<bdmurray> I was just thinking about bughelper and apport.
<pochu> DktrKranz: still don't know how to use it
<DktrKranz> i started using it some times ago
<DktrKranz> it helps a lot
<bdmurray> i.e. writing a clue file for gnome-app-install
<DktrKranz> it searches through attachme3nts
<bdmurray> to find more dups as they come in
<DktrKranz> *attachments
<DktrKranz> so finding dupes is easier
<pochu> that's great!
<DktrKranz> if you use a well-formatted clue, of course
<pochu> I've read all the mails in the ML, but I haven't tried it yet
<bdmurray> It would help most if we shared our knowledge by writing clue files.
<DktrKranz> dholback and dsas are doing a great job
<DktrKranz> bdmurray: yes
<DktrKranz> it's a major bug
<DktrKranz> writing good clues
<DktrKranz> there are only two actually
<bdmurray> I made a 3rd, I thought it was in .main
<DktrKranz> mmh, i didn't bzr recently so i'm not aware of it
<bdmurray> not that is particularly useful, but as a good starting example
<DktrKranz> what package did you prepare a clue for?
<bdmurray> popcon
<bdmurray> er, popularity-contest
<DktrKranz> ok
<DktrKranz> i recently submitted a patch
<DktrKranz> it keeps track of status and importance
<bdmurray> How did you submit it?
<DktrKranz> bug #81370
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81370 in bughelper "bughelper should show status and importance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81370
<bdmurray> and you added a patch to that bug?
<DktrKranz> yep
<bdmurray> Cool
<DktrKranz> regex is *very* ugly
<bdmurray> You might cc: the mailing list too.  As only dholbach is on the bughelper Developer team
<DktrKranz> if i mind well dsas too, isn't he?
<bdmurray> not on the team in launchpad but he is subscribed to the mailing list
<pochu> hey guys I've to leave you
<pochu> see you later ;)
<bdmurray> see ya
<DktrKranz> see ya pochu ;)
<totopalma> bye :)
<DktrKranz> oh, bughelper has a dedicate ML
<DktrKranz> i noticed just now :(
<DktrKranz> so, bugsquad is happy, no more spam about bughelper :D
<bdmurray> that was the intent, we didn't want to lose any subscribers from the bugsquad mailing list
<DktrKranz> good choice
<DktrKranz> a friend of mine was complainig about it
<bdmurray> it was a tough choice because we wanted people to be interested in bughelper
<DktrKranz> as italian community we plan to implement a sort of forum ambassadors, bughelper will give a great help
<DktrKranz> especially when web service will be ready
<bdmurray> what do you mean?
<DktrKranz> i'll give some reference
<DktrKranz> someting like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumAmbassadors
<bdmurray> I'm not sure if dholbach finished / committed the clue file inheritance yet, but one thing we could use it for is checking for bugs with non-english words
<DktrKranz> what's the scope behind it?
<bdmurray> That way people that can speak the language the bug was submitted in could help.
<bdmurray> s/speak/read/
<DktrKranz> for suppor tracker a user can submit a ticket in his native language
<DktrKranz> i think there's no chance to see it in malone
<bdmurray> I don't believe it is that way yet with malone.
<DktrKranz> it won't be the right way to do so, IMHO
<bdmurray> So having a generic clue file would allow loco teams to communicate with the bug submitter.
<DktrKranz> in order to translate it right?
<coNP> bdmurray, DktrKranz: how exactly do cluefiles work?
<bdmurray> a clue file searches bugs in a package for a particular string and returns info about what the bug might be
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81986 in listen (universe) "[apport]  listen crashed with AttributeError in fill()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81986
<bdmurray> so we could write one for the listen package
<bdmurray> looking for AttributeError (should be more specific) to help find dupes of the one that just came in
<DktrKranz> bdmurray: i think gaim needs one
<DktrKranz> too many open bugs, too many dupes!
<Hobbsee> DktrKranz: very true!
<bdmurray> DktrKranz: probably. it might be helpful if bughelper could report # of dupes to give starting points for writing clue files
<DktrKranz> it is impossible to track every bug
<DktrKranz> bugreports are huge
<coNP> So all this is needed (mostly) because of automated bug-reports?
<DktrKranz> mmmh
<bdmurray> coNP: no, not really
<DktrKranz> bughelper has a bug request of it
<DktrKranz> it shouldn't be too hard to patch it
<bdmurray> coNP: It is also needed because people submitting bugs might have a hard time describing their issue or finding a dup before they submit.
<DktrKranz> something like Bug #79140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79140 in bughelper "RFE: Rank bugs by number of dupes" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79140
<coNP> okay I guess I start to get the idea
<coNP> where can I have a look at some cluefile?
<coNP> I guess it would help me a lot
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81987 in kubuntu-meta (main) "no warning when low disk space or even when disk full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81987
<coNP> if you don't mind lecturing me a bit :)
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/bughelper
<bdmurray> however, I think clue files were just split off
<DktrKranz> coNP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/ClueFiles contains a skeleton of a clue file
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/bughelper-data
<coNP> DktrKranz: thansk!
<coNP> bdmurray: thanks, actually I got frightened by the many branches of it :)
<DktrKranz> ah, a new trunk
<DktrKranz> will it accept bugs for clue files?
<bdmurray> It might, or you could use bzr and commit clue files yourself
<DktrKranz> it is a public repo^
<DktrKranz> s/^/?/
<bdmurray> Yes, I believe so.  You just need to be able to commit via sftp to launchpad
<DktrKranz> i'm gonna ask dholback about it
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev has some info
<bdmurray> Latest discussion was that clue files shouldn't need a separate branch nor verfication
<bdmurray> As there isn't as much chance of breakage
<bdmurray> In the meantime you could submit a bug or mail the mailing list about a clue file and I'd be happy to add it
<DktrKranz> of course
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81988 in gaim (main) "Gaim will not connect when a static network is set up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81990 in kdebase (main) "Kate does not respect global color scheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81991 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81993 in totem (main) "Totem stops playing halfway through the playlist" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81994 in Ubuntu "Japanese pc 106 keyboard closing curley brace is showing |" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81995 in mailman (main) "install fails - two files missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81996 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "f-prot.com closed the FTP site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81996
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<coNP> hi pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81997 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81998 in base-installer (main) "instalation bad grub paramenters raid mylex 160" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81999 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager highly unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82000 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82001 in gftp (main) "I used GFTp to connect to a mates server, however when trying to chmod, it chrased" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82003 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Dapper's phpmyadmin has several security bugs" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82004 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82005 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82006 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "plug/unplug webcam crashes system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82007 in apport (main) "no way to choose the web browser with konqueror installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82008 in Ubuntu "Administrator files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82009 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82010 in firefox (main) "firefox 2.0.0.1 crashes 'randomly'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82011 in sbackup (universe) "backup on other device not possible (not root?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82012 in firefox (main) "firefox crash 2.0.0.1 crashes when switching to diffrent workspace." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82013 in vlc (universe) "crash after last update (jan-28-2007)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82014 in Ubuntu "can't start ubuntu or kubuntu from cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82015 in espeak (universe) "eSpeak in Russian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82016 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__() (dup-of: 81835)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82017 in firefox (main) "chash firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82018 in fontconfig (main) "libfontconfig1-dev will not install on AMD64 Ubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82019 in kile (universe) "Kile 1.9 for amd64 missing in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82020 in binutils (main) "binutils don't correctly compile assembly code with calls to an absolute address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82021 in alsa-lib (main) "Sound doesn't work on A8V-MX (VIA8233)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82022 in firefox (main) "Master Dapper Crash" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82023 in integrit (universe) "[apport]  integrit crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82024 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "dmesg tells me to try 'pci=assign-busses'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82024
<christof-kr> hi, the status of bug #81599 can be changed, the author has accepted the patch to his sources so that the bug should be fixed on the next release
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81599 in hardware-monitor "hardware-monitor cpu monitoring should not include iowait" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81599
<sacater_> hey, is it normal for firefox to crash when loading, whilst a LOT of other cpu-using stuff is active
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82025 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82025
<sacater_> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 7.04
<sacater_> since when is there a 7.04
<welshbyte> that's what feisty is going to be
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82026 in evince (main) "Evince crashes the second time that I open the files." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82026
<sacater_> oh...... great
<sacater_> does anyone know EXACTLY why people have difficulty merging from 6.06 to 6.10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82027 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  ssindex crashed with SIGSEGV in ??()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82027
<crimsun> sacater_: there are numerous reasons, so an "exact" reason is not possible
<sacater_> touche'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82028 in Ubuntu "microphone does not work on intel macbook with edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82029 in Ubuntu "microphone does not work on intel macbook with edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82030 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82030
<crimsun> sacater_: e.g., when people install third-party packages whose origin is not on a Canonical-hosted server/mirror, there are many additional vectors for dist-upgrade failures
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82031 in Ubuntu "system-preferences-sessions closed,  beryl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82033 in Ubuntu "error when attempting to test Cd integrity - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82032 in gaim (main) "[crash]  Gaim 1.5.0 crashing: *** glibc detected *** gaim: double free or corruption (out): 0x084ec9c0 ***" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82034 in adept (main) "Adept proposes upgrade of Kubuntu and then exits" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82035 in Ubuntu "Please sync pam-keyring (0.0.8-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82036 in Ubuntu "No weather applet in Kubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82037 in gnucash (universe) "[Merge]  gnucash 2.0.2-3ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82038 in pcsx (universe) "pcsx crash (bug found with chrono cross)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82039 in firefox (main) "Crash no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82040 in phpgroupware (universe) "Please sync phpgroupware (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82041 in libgnomeui (main) "pre-removal script returns code 127" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82043 in plptools (universe) "[Merge]  plptools 0.15-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82042 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed when use previous button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82042
<torrrrr> Hi, I set up my network in GUI and the configuration get lost, I set it up in resolv.conf, and it gets overwriten. Any idea?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82044 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82045 in gst-ffmpeg (universe) "[Merge]  gst-ffmpeg 0.8.7-10ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82047 in xpat2 (universe) "xpat2 needs font, but its package doesn't depend on font package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82047
<xlizer> hey, having a problem with smb networks
<xlizer> anyone know enough to help?
<coNP> xlizer: actually you should asking it on #ubuntu (dapper, edgy) or #ubuntu+1 (feisty); lot of helpful people there :)
<xlizer> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82048 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu (edgy) won't log in with full root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82048
<crimsun> um.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-21
<jbuncher> pochu:  I have increased wakeups, and reduced battery life.  Is that the intended effect?
<jbuncher> pochu:  Or am I misinterpreting?
<pochu> jbuncher: oh, I misread you, sorry.
<pochu> jbuncher: and no, it should be the other way round.
<jbuncher> pochu:  Ok.  It seems to work fine for a while (~ 100 or so wakeups/sec if I'm not doing anything), but then something occurs to bump it to ~20000 wakeups/sec, even if I'm not doing anything.
<pochu> Is that Xorg, or something else?
<jbuncher> that's the odd thing.  The wakeups listed in the bottom half (where it lists the programs assosciated with the wakeups) don't come close to adding up to that.  I watched powertop almost all day yesterday (before installing new xorg) and I never noticed this until today, after installing the new xorg
<ubotu> New bug: #184699 in evolution (main) "problems to shut off automatic entry to address book " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184699
<jbuncher> The only other thing I can think of is that I noticed the issue while I was on a WPA Enterprise network (campus), and yesterday I observed on a WPA Personal network.  I've booted up now and am going to watch it to see if the bug shows up again.
<jbuncher> pochu:  Nothing so far, I guess I'll just wait and see if it shows up again.
<ubotu> New bug: #184700 in cgmail (universe) "Please upgrade to version 0.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184700
<ubotu> New bug: #184701 in kdemultimedia-kde4 (universe) "kmix-kde4 doesn't register any keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184701
<ubotu> New bug: #184703 in sabayon (main) "Please sponsor sabayon 2.21.0 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184703
<ubotu> New bug: #184704 in gcalctool (main) "Mod gives negative remainders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184704
<ubotu> New bug: #184710 in kino (main) "1394 in unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184710
<ubotu> New bug: #184711 in gnome-nettool (main) "gnome-nettool error: Interface does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184711
<jbuncher> Is there any reason for my laptop (intel core 2 duo, gutsy) to jump to ~20000 wakeups/second while sitting idle?
<jbuncher> powertop reports the 20000 wakeups/second, though it doesn't seem to identify the culprit
<jbuncher> Power Usage as reported by powertop (ACPI estimate) also jumps by about 8W, from ~12W to ~20W
<ubotu> New bug: #184712 in linux (main) "[regression] Asus F3Jm fails to work correctly without acpi=off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184712
<greg-g> heh, I was just going to tell RAOF to look at that last bug ;)
<RAOF> What, re my laptop problems...
<greg-g> yeah
<RAOF> Yup.  It's a *perfect* match :P
<greg-g> can you confirm it? ;)
<RAOF> No.  That's my bug.
<greg-g> I know, I was taking the joke too far.
<jbuncher> pochu:  the bug I was talking about earlier surfaced, and my laptop is now running with ~20000 wakeups/sec, while I'm not touching it.
<RAOF> greg-g: Ah, right.
<RAOF> greg-g: Subtlty & IRC don't mix :)
<greg-g> RAOF: nope
<ubotu> New bug: #184715 in ubuntu "Odd behavior with H193Wk display at 1440x900." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184715
<DOOM_NX> nn guys
<ubotu> New bug: #184717 in compiz "Totem Crashes (BadAlloc) With AccelMethod XAA on GM965" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184717
<ubotu> New bug: #184719 in vim (main) "vim uses ./$TMPDIR (literally, not expanded) as temporary directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184719
<ubotu> New bug: #184720 in compiz (main) "readd intel 965 to blacklist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184720
<ubotu> New bug: #184721 in linux-source-2.6.22 "linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184721
<ubotu> New bug: #184723 in flightgear (universe) "Flight Gear won't run." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184723
<ubotu> New bug: #183442 in ubuntu "Adding NFS shares with GUI has scary behavior when a folder has spaces between words" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183442
<ubotu> New bug: #184725 in ubuntu "AD1988B : Sound stopped working after upgrading to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184725
<ubotu> New bug: #184612 in ubuntu "Can not upgrade to hardy with update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184612
<ubotu> New bug: #184728 in firefox (main) "can't play yahoo games" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184728
<ubotu> New bug: #184729 in ubuntu "VM Guest OS Still Seen as Host Externally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184729
<gary4gar> hello, In evolution i can't delete e-mail account, is it a kw-own bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #184730 in linux-meta (main) "SATA drives' device nodes missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184730
<LucidFox> gary4gar> What do you mean, can't delete?
<LucidFox> Can you disable it?
<ubotu> New bug: #184731 in ubuntu "HH alpha 3 sporatic shut down issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184731
<ubotu> New bug: #184732 in firefox (main) "youtube skips when playing a video,like theres a glitch somewhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184732
<gary4gar> LucidFox, yes, i can disable it
<gary4gar> LucidFox, when i click on delete account button, it confirms again & then i click DELETE to confirm. but nothing happens :S
<ubotu> New bug: #184736 in ubuntu "Please import atheme-services from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184736
<ubotu> New bug: #184527 in gc "gnome-do 0.3.0.1 doesn't appear when summoned (dup-of: 183916)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184527
<ubotu> New bug: #184738 in gsfonts-x11 (main) "package gsfonts-x11 0.20ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: files list file for package `scribus' is missing final newline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184738
<ubotu> New bug: #184739 in ubiquity (main) "ayal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184739
<ubotu> New bug: #184740 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Rendering Issue on www.gatech.edu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184740
<ubotu> New bug: #184741 in evince (main) "Gutsy: evince displays form data in a pdf file incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184741
<ubotu> New bug: #184742 in totem (main) "The movie started but time is still 0:00" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184742
<ubotu> New bug: #184743 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Can't install flashplugin-nonfree on Gutsy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184743
<ubotu> New bug: #184744 in firefox (main) "URL "smb://..." works in location bar & tool bar, not as link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184744
<ubotu> New bug: #184745 in ubuntu "Hinted encoding autodetection to solve autodetection fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184745
<graywind> Hi :)
<techno_freak> hi
<graywind> Does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/184715 look like a decent bug report? Its my first and I'm looking to help with anything else I can add. :/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184715 in ubuntu "Odd behavior with H193Wk display at 1440x900." [Undecided,New]
<graywind> oh wow what
<graywind> nice bot haha
<ubotu> New bug: #184747 in php5 (main) "number handling in php broken on 32bit system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184747
<ubotu> New bug: #184749 in no-ip (universe) "[sync request] Please sync no-ip from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184749
<ubotu> New bug: #184754 in ubuntu "Unprivileged owner short-circuits privileged group on directory " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184754
<graywind> so who wants to close my bug? :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/184715 got things working now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184715 in ubuntu "Odd behavior with H193Wk display at 1440x900." [Undecided,New]
<graywind> apparently I just have a "quirky" monitor
<crimsun> you can set the status to Invalid yourself.
<ubotu> New bug: #184757 in firefox (main) "translator leads to porn sites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184757
<graywind> yay its invalid now whatever that means exactly
<graywind> I was asked to submit it to bugs.freedesktop.org, so that would be the correct action?
<ubotu> New bug: #184758 in ubuntu "Upgrade error Gutsy to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184758
<ubotu> New bug: #184762 in ubuntu "slow copy files to flash disk (multiple files - in multiple nautilus windows)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184762
<ubotu> New bug: #184763 in ubuntu "Bus error when starting Ubutnu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184763
<ubotu> New bug: #184764 in ubuntu "vserver enabled kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184764
<ubotu> New bug: #184765 in xorg (main) "X Window system reports BadAlloc when starting Eclipse (xserver-xorg-core 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184765
<ubotu> New bug: #184766 in coherence (universe) "Request for sync in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184766
<ubotu> New bug: #184768 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for GNOME ALSA Mixer. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184768
<ubotu> New bug: #184769 in gedit (main) "gedit bash syntax highlighting using $' '" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184769
<ubotu> New bug: #184772 in adesklets (universe) "Errors when trynig to install any applet using adesklets_installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184772
<savvas> is the package for gedit 's syntax highlighting gedit or gtksourceview ?
<ubotu> New bug: #184774 in kdeutils-kde4 (universe) "KDE4 Ark does not support rar files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184774
<ubotu> New bug: #184775 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "[hardy] Duplicated Provides field for sun-java5-jre" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184775
<savvas> what does "nominate for head" mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #184777 in dpkg (main) "start-stop-daemon: select() failed for pause: Invalid argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184777
<ubotu> New bug: #184779 in system-config-kickstart (main) "system-config-kickstart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184779
<ubotu> New bug: #184780 in thunderbird (main) "Reply problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184780
<ubotu> New bug: #184782 in firefox (main) "Cut&Paste missing in Certificate Alert window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184782
<ubotu> New bug: #182325 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182325
<ubotu> New bug: #184781 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_settings_daemon_new() (dup-of: 178326)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184781
<ubotu> New bug: #184783 in sysfsutils (main) "sysfsutils install fails dpkg-configure with 2.6.24 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184783
<ubotu> New bug: #182975 in gtk2-engines-aurora "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in aurora_style_draw_shadow()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182975
<ubotu> New bug: #184788 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "rtl8180 and rtl818x disabled in kernel Makefile" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184788
<ubotu> New bug: #184746 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184746
<ubotu> New bug: #184789 in boost (main) "libboost-regex-dev does not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184789
<ubotu> New bug: #184790 in ubuntu "Please sync ttf-marvosym 0.1+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184790
<ubotu> New bug: #184791 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Alarm Clock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184791
<ubotu> New bug: #184792 in firefox (main) "firefox grey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184792
<Iuli> Hi all!
<dcmorton> hello Iuli
<Knightlust> what a crazy split
<ubotu> New bug: #184804 in elisa (universe) "unreadable text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184804
<ubotu> New bug: #184805 in hal (main) "misplaced TODO.gz in ubuntu hal package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184805
<ubotu> New bug: #184807 in ubuntu "KDE 4 uses too much ram!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184807
<ubotu> New bug: #184808 in qemu (universe) "[hardy] qemu crashes current xsession/xserver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184808
<ubotu> New bug: #184811 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor is using 100 % of processor time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184811
<ubotu> New bug: #184810 in kexi "kexi crashes on importing mdb database" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184810
<ubotu> New bug: #184812 in ubuntu "[gutsy] gedit, terminal and/or eclipse hang temporarily at random intervals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184812
<ubotu> New bug: #184813 in ubuntu "npviewer.bin crashed (dup-of: 178038)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184813
<ubotu> New bug: #184815 in dpkg (main) "Log file contains the same line multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184815
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu
<bddebian> :)
<jjesse> don't cry
<calc> i think i determined what was causing the OOo l10n build failure (more or less) now to find how to fix it
<ubotu> New bug: #184816 in mxml (universe) "Please sync mxml 2.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 184561)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184816
<ubotu> New bug: #184817 in ubuntu "unable to lock screen with ctrl - alt - L if numlock is on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184817
<ubotu> New bug: #184818 in ubuntu "cannot log in admin mode with kcontrol or systemsettings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184818
<ubotu> New bug: #184819 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184819
<ubotu> New bug: #184820 in ubuntu "cannot mount NTFS partition as a normal user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184820
<ubotu> New bug: #184821 in rtorrent (universe) "rtorrent Tracker: [Couldn't resolve host name]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184821
<ubotu> New bug: #184822 in linux-meta (main) "kernel vga mode setting not working with 2.6.22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184822
<ubotu> New bug: #184823 in xscreensaver (main) "ripples crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184823
<ubotu> New bug: #184824 in fortune-mod (main) "Oxford Union rules out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184824
<ubotu> New bug: #184825 in ubuntu "Please sync tile 0.8.2-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184825
<ubotu> New bug: #184830 in ubuntu "white noise on MCP61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184830
<ubotu> New bug: #184833 in ubuntu "gnome-background-properties freezes when removing the current background from the file system" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184833
<ubotu> New bug: #184836 in flpsed (universe) "[MoM SYNC] flpsed 0.5.0-2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184836
<ubotu> New bug: #184831 in bzip2 (main) "package bzip2-doc 1.0.4-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184831
<ubotu> New bug: #184834 in ubuntu "libdc1394 version 2.0.1 (new API version 2)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184834
<ubotu> New bug: #184839 in evolution (main) "evolutions displays pgp-messages as attachment.dat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184839
<ubotu> New bug: #184838 in ubiquity (main) "Unable to toggle "Format?" flag with keyboard at the install wizard's manual partitioning page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184838
<ubotu> New bug: #184840 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184840
<ubotu> New bug: #184841 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184841
<ubotu> New bug: #184842 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184842
<ubotu> New bug: #184843 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184843
<ubotu> New bug: #184844 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184844
<ubotu> New bug: #184845 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184845
<ubotu> New bug: #184851 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184851
<ubotu> New bug: #184852 in initramfs-tools (main) ""dpkg-reconfigure --all" invokes update-initramfs(8) multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184852
<ubotu> New bug: #184850 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 184681)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184850
<ubotu> New bug: #184846 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 184681)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184846
<ubotu> New bug: #184847 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 184681)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184847
<ubotu> New bug: #184848 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:  (dup-of: 184681)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184848
<ubotu> New bug: #184653 in pulseaudio (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in pa_stream_update_timing_info()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184653
<ubotu> New bug: #184853 in ubuntu "Invalid partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184853
<ubotu> New bug: #184572 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "gstreamer-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_plugin_feature_type_name_filter()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184572
<ubotu> New bug: #184855 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.21.5 in Ubuntu 8.04 with all updates installed works very slowly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184855
<ubotu> New bug: #184858 in cln (universe) "[MoM SYNC] cln 1.2.0-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184858
<ubotu> New bug: #121284 in ubuntu-website "DVD hashes not listed on MD5-SUM page (dup-of: 177671)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121284
<ubotu> New bug: #184859 in cheese (main) "Cheese crashes on load with compiz running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184859
<ubotu> New bug: #184860 in comedi (universe) "[MoM SYNC] comedi 0.7.75-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184860
<ubotu> New bug: #184861 in openldap2.2 (main) "Slapd config file missing in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184861
<ubotu> New bug: #184862 in udev (main) "udev doesn't load device driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184862
<ubotu> New bug: #184864 in gnome-desktop (main) "Hardy VMWare Guest video drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184864
<ubotu> New bug: #184865 in openoffice.org "OOo caches large pixmaps to X server, crashing the X server." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184865
<ubotu> New bug: #184866 in filezilla (universe) "Filezilla receives an X Window System error at launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184866
<ubotu> New bug: #184867 in evolution (main) "Evolution cannot connect to Exchange server when set to automatically check for email every 1 minute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184867
<ubotu> New bug: #184868 in compiz (main) "synaptics and compiz not compatibles " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184868
<ubotu> New bug: #184870 in gutenprint (main) "error with printing with deskjet 460" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184870
<ubotu> New bug: #184871 in logwatch (universe) "MIR for logwatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184871
<greg-g> could bug 184866 be an issue with compiz?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184866 in filezilla "Filezilla receives an X Window System error at launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184866
<ubotu> New bug: #184872 in ubuntu "Disc space full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184872
<ubotu> New bug: #184874 in evince (main) "Metadata box should have limited width" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184874
<greg-g> btw, can someone assign the priority of this bug to "Low", bug 184704
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184704 in gcalctool "Mod gives negative remainders" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184704
<pedro_> greg-g: done, thanks
<greg-g> heh, can't even thank pedro, he left
<dcmorton> could somebody look at 'Bug #184774'
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184774 in kdeutils-kde4 "KDE4 Ark does not support rar files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184774
<ubotu> New bug: #184879 in gdm (main) "My Gnome-Desktop doesn't start from GDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184879
<ubotu> New bug: #184880 in liblip (universe) "[MoM SYNC] liblip 2.0.0-1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184880
<ubotu> New bug: #184878 in pdfedit (universe) "pdfedit crashes on select and press Del key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184878
<ubotu> New bug: #184881 in libcairo (main) "text_extent fails with empty text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184881
<ubotu> New bug: #184882 in mozilla-stumbleupon (universe) "Dependencies correct but Synaptic does not warn of incompatability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184882
<saivann> Hi all, I triaged bug #173890 and created bug #184149 but I think that these bugs would seriously need some attention because of the quantity of people that has this bug, especially with Gutsy. Does someone knows something about this bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184149 in kdebase "[hardy]xembed and flash support patches doesn't work for konqueror" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184149
<ubotu> New bug: #184883 in linux (main) "hardy AMD64 kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184883
<ubotu> New bug: #184885 in mtx (universe) "MIR for mtx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184885
<ubotu> New bug: #184886 in ubuntu "Start up error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184886
<ubotu> New bug: #184887 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes when importing csv file into calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184887
<ubotu> New bug: #184889 in libpanelappletmm2.6 (universe) "There are not any examples in dev package as description says" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184889
<ubotu> New bug: #184884 in libuser (universe) "[MoM SYNC] libuser 0.56.7-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184884
<ubotu> New bug: #184892 in linpsk (universe) "[MoM SYNC] linpsk 0.8.1-4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184892
<ubotu> New bug: #184888 in cgmail "Feature Request: Refresh from notification icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184888
<ubotu> New bug: #184890 in gimp (main) "Unable to run plug-in "ufraw-gimp"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184890
<ubotu> New bug: #184895 in ubuntu "whats the deal with Nautilus scripts " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184895
<ubotu> New bug: #184897 in mod-ruby (universe) "[MoM SYNC] mod-ruby 1.2.6-1.2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184897
<ubotu> New bug: #184899 in mnemosyne (universe) "[MoM SYNC] mnemosyne 0.9.9-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184899
<ubotu> New bug: #184900 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Hardy: Virtualbox modules missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184900
<ubotu> New bug: #184902 in ubuntu "hardy: OOo not installable due to l10n packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184902
<ubotu> New bug: #184903 in yelp (main) "Display looks garbled when Yelp starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184903
<ubotu> New bug: #184905 in encfs (universe) "encfsctl export adds prefix instead of directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184905
<ubotu> New bug: #184906 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "check-symbols should use something other than nm -D" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184906
<ubotu> New bug: #184907 in totem (main) "Totem can't handle ffdemux_flv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184907
<ubotu> New bug: #184908 in lmodern (universe) "updmap-sys fails on install due to missing dvips35.map file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184908
<ubotu> New bug: #184911 in ubuntu "[Data Loss] Ctrl+Alt for switching workspaces is a bad choice." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184911
<ubotu> New bug: #184913 in dell "[Feature Request] Option to disable touchpad in Mouse Preferences -> Touchpad" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184913
<ubotu> New bug: #184915 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse-birt crashes when attempting to write a pdf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184915
<ubotu> New bug: #184916 in otrs2 (universe) "otrs2 package does not install libdbd-pg-perl package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184916
<ubotu> New bug: #184918 in uucpsend (universe) "Sync uucpsend 1.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184918
<ubotu> New bug: #184919 in live-installer (universe) "[Hardy] Installer window too big on 800x600 screen." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184919
<ubotu> New bug: #184917 in asterisk (universe) "needs to Build-Depends on the right libc-client-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184917
<ubotu> New bug: #184920 in python-numpy (universe) "import numpy fails after Py_Finalize in embedded python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184920
<ubotu> New bug: #184922 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184922
<ubotu> New bug: #184923 in aolserver4 (universe) "package aolserver4 4.5.0-14 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184923
<ubotu> New bug: #184924 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184924
<ubotu> New bug: #184929 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184929
<ubotu> New bug: #184930 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184930
<ubotu> New bug: #184931 in live-installer (universe) "[Hardy] KVM emulated cirrus video card fails detection." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184931
<ubotu> New bug: #184925 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184925
<ubotu> New bug: #184926 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184926
<ubotu> New bug: #184927 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184927
<ubotu> New bug: #184928 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184928
<ubotu> New bug: #184932 in wine (universe) "Wine doesn't install programs from multiple floppies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184932
<ubotu> New bug: #184934 in update-manager-core (main) "Release upgrade 6.10 -> 7.04 failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184934
<ubotu> New bug: #184936 in rhythmbox (main) "it said import error: report bug so i am..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184936
<ubotu> New bug: #184938 in totem-pl-parser (main) "Please sponsor totem-pl-parser 2.21.91 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184938
<ubotu> New bug: #184940 in wine (universe) "wine doesn't display icons(control buttons) in Audacity Portable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184940
<ubotu> New bug: #184941 in seahorse (main) "seahorse cannot decrypt files with a #-sign in the filename" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184941
<ubotu> New bug: #184944 in ubuntu "sd card only mounted after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184944
<ubotu> New bug: #184946 in ruby-prof (universe) "The -p option does not properly accept 'call_tree'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184946
<ubotu> New bug: #184947 in gnumed-client (universe) "Please sync gnumed-client 0.2.8.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184947
<ubotu> New bug: #184950 in phpbb2 (universe) "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/apache not found." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184950
<ubotu> New bug: #184411 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184411
<greg-g> opinion on this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/150252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150252 in tasksel "tasksel remove all Ubuntu-desktop dependencies without confirmation dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greg-g> what should the importance be set at?
<ubotu> New bug: #184953 in sound-juicer (main) "No sound on Presario 2700" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184953
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-22
<ubotu> New bug: #184957 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184957
<ubotu> New bug: #184956 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184956
<ubotu> New bug: #184960 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Using suspend key results in suspend loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184960
<ubotu> New bug: #184963 in glassfish (multiverse) "Glassfish unknown host exception on install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184963
<ubotu> New bug: #184964 in firefox (main) "Firefox API buggy, can cause crash in Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184964
<mgunes> what status should bugs in binary drivers (i.e. nvidia) that are acknowledged by the supplier get? should they be confirmed/triaged as usual?
<ubotu> New bug: #184973 in vpnc (universe) "Please sync vpnc 0.5.1r254-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184973
<ubotu> New bug: #184976 in ubuntu "Hardy: b43 driver not working (Upgrade from Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184976
<ubotu> New bug: #184977 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager hang on session start (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184977
<ubotu> New bug: #184978 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184978
<ubotu> New bug: #184986 in rhythmbox (main) "visualisation crashes X windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184986
<ubotu> New bug: #184988 in ubuntu "restricted manager choses wrong nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184988
<ubotu> New bug: #184990 in libspf (universe) "Please sync libspf 0.999-1.0.0-p3-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184990
<Hobbsee> bug 183199
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183199 in esound "System sounds aren't being played in Hardy." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183199
<ubotu> New bug: #184992 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Thinkpad T60 [1680x1050], ATIx1400, no X on Gutsy, Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184992
<ubotu> New bug: #184996 in xournal (universe) "Annotation tools are broken in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184996
<ubotu> New bug: #184998 in ubuntu ""Move To Another Workspace:" moves to Desk 3 in Desk 2 when selectin Desk 1 in Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184998
<ubotu> New bug: #185000 in ubuntu "Can't log in wihout failsafe terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185000
<ubotu> New bug: #185003 in firefox (main) "error in update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185003
<ubotu> New bug: #185004 in kdepim (main) "KMail symbol lookup error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185004
<ubotu> New bug: #185005 in ubuntu "printer "enabled" checkbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185005
<Iulian> Hiya!
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #185006 in opencryptoki (universe) "Please merge opencryptoki 2.2.5+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185006
<greg-g> can someone set the importance to bug 184659 to Medium (a standard applet has lost an important functionality)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184659 in libgweather "Weather applet cannot access its own location database." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184659
<kagou> Hi
<seb128> greg-g: it's going to be fixed soon, the importance doesn't really make a difference there
<greg-g> seb128: ok, good deal.  I figured it was a simple fix and someone already knew about it.  Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #185009 in kdebase "kubuntu login dialog freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185009
<ubotu> New bug: #185010 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kepas" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185010
<greg-g> quiet bug day   *knocks on wood*
<Iulian> greg-g: What do you mean?
 * Iulian confused
<greg-g> not many new bugs have shown up in here today
<Iulian> Yea, indeed.
<greg-g> again *knocks on wood*
<Iulian> :P
 * Pici checks, yep, ubotu is here
<Iulian> It's always here but pretty inactive today.
<evil666> Hi is anybody available for a question?
<spleencheesmonke> hi all.  struggling to get a response in #ubuntu. anyone in here spare some time to help me with a wireless problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #185012 in update-manager (main) "Could not upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185012
<ubotu> New bug: #185013 in linux (main) "oprations on nfs4 mounts "hang"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185013
<ubotu> New bug: #183870 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in oobs_share_smb_new()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183870
<ubotu> New bug: #185016 in groovy (multiverse) "Please sync latest version from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185016
<ubotu> New bug: #185019 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Failed to allocate mem resource on laptop HP nx9105" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185019
<ubotu> New bug: #185020 in mozilla-firefox "firefox should kill non-responding instance and start up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185020
<ubotu> New bug: #185021 in mantis (universe) "[mantis] [CVE-2006-6574] [CVE-2007-6611] remote vulnerabilities" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185021
<ubotu> New bug: #185026 in flac (main) "[flac] [CVE-2007-6277] multiple buffer overflows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185026
<ubotu> New bug: #185027 in horde3 (universe) "[horde3] [CVE-2007-6018] missing input sanitising" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185027
<ubotu> New bug: #185025 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Coolermaster Xcraft 360 USB drive fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185025
<ubotu> New bug: #185031 in libvorbis (main) "[libvorbis] [CVE-2007-4066] multiple buffer overflows in libvorbis before 1.2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185031
<ubotu> New bug: #185037 in ubuntu "[hardy] canot enable ipw3945 driver (wireless)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185037
<ubotu> New bug: #185032 in ubuntu "keyboard shortcut conflict: gedit and desktop workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185032
<ubotu> New bug: #185033 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythbackend crashes with  symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/mythbackend: undefined symbol: stat64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185033
<ubotu> New bug: #185034 in xine-lib (main) "[xine-lib] [CVE-2008-0225] insufficient input sanitising during the handling of RTSP streams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185034
<ubotu> New bug: #185035 in scponly (universe) "[scponly] [CVE-2007-6350] [CVE-2007-6415] design flaw may lead to execution of arbitrary commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185035
<ubotu> New bug: #185036 in ddclient (universe) "/etc/default/ddclient file is missing" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185036
<ubotu> New bug: #185039 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "[mysql] [CVE-2007-6303] remote privilege escalation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185039
<ubotu> New bug: #185042 in network-manager (main) "Have to rmmod and modprobe kernel driver in order to associate with WPA-Enterprise access point" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185042
<ubotu> New bug: #185043 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "Epiphany 2.21 crashes with http authentication" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185043
<ubotu> New bug: #185045 in evolution (main) "con "visualizza/"mostra riquadro laterale" l'interfaccia di evolution è instabile: impossibile leggere posta o aprire cartelle." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185045
<ubotu> New bug: #185041 in vlc (universe) "No static library in -dev package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185041
<ubotu> New bug: #185052 in ubuntu "Please sync haskell-regex-posix 0.93.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185052
<ubotu> New bug: #185057 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Mail Merge Wizard does not recognise new address list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185057
<ubotu> New bug: #185040 in gftp (main) "[gftp] [CVE-2007-3961] [CVE-2007-3962] possible execution of arbitrary code or DoS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185040
<ubotu> New bug: #185061 in ubuntu "strigi applet and special characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185061
<ubotu> New bug: #185062 in totem (main) "cursor stop working when useing some prog ,must restart to work again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185062
<ubotu> New bug: #185063 in ubuntu "[hardy] ATI Resctricted Drivers cause pc to block on reboot." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185063
<ubotu> New bug: #185064 in ubuntu "Can't play two sounds at the same time" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185064
<ubotu> New bug: #185065 in horde3 (universe) "Please sync horde3 3.1.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185065
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-23
<ubotu> New bug: #185068 in swing-layout (universe) "Please sync swing-layout 1.0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185068
<ubotu> New bug: #185070 in evince (main) "scrolling up in PDF is not intuitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185070
<ubotu> New bug: #185074 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185074
<blkorpheus> bug #185108
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185108 in mythtv "/usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185108
<ubotu> New bug: #185076 in evolution (main) "Edits to an LDAP addressbook don't apply" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185076
<ubotu> New bug: #185077 in checkgmail (universe) "Please merge checkgmail 1.13-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185077
<ubotu> New bug: #185078 in conduit (universe) "Conduit 0.3.6 released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185078
<ubotu> New bug: #148545 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr()" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148545
<ubotu> New bug: #185075 in ubuntu "evolution-data-server-1.12-debian application reaper" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185075
<ubotu> New bug: #185081 in complearn-gui (universe) "[Sync Request] complearn-gui 1.0.6-4 from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185081
<ubotu> New bug: #185082 in acpid (main) "Suspend/resume  in Dell Latitude D820 not working OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185082
<ubotu> New bug: #185089 in mono-addins (main) "kein plan (dup-of: 184681)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185089
<ion> when I plug in my sandisk sansa mp3 player my usb rt73 wireless connection drops and I have to /etc/init.d/network restart, what could be causing this?
<andresmujica> ion for support questions is better to ask in #ubuntu, in your case could be an irq (hardware) issue or probably a bug.  you can search at bugs.launchpad.net for something similar, also at the ubuntuforums.  Bu better path of action is going to #ubuntu
<ion> andresmujica, I appreciate the advice, thankyou
<ubotu> New bug: #185093 in tracker (main) "trackerd memory leak? (dup-of: 147756)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185093
<ubotu> New bug: #185092 in k3b (main) "System freezes when using K3B, Brasero or GnomeBaker to burn CD / DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185092
<ubotu> New bug: #185098 in libsmbios (main) "dellBiosUpdate tries to open nonexistant file /sys/class/firmware/dell_rbu/loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185098
<ubotu> New bug: #185099 in apt (main) "apt output in all caps on amd64 when stdin is /dev/null" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185099
<ubotu> New bug: #185094 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Vboxaddif commands does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185094
<ubotu> New bug: #185100 in gmetadom (main) "gmetadom ftbfs on lpia and hppa" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185100
<ubotu> New bug: #185102 in acl2 (universe) "acl2 3.3-1 FTBFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185102
<ubotu> New bug: #185108 in mythtv (multiverse) "/usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185108
<ubotu> New bug: #185105 in kdebase (main) "KDE Print substitutes fonts which are available on system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185105
<ubotu> New bug: #185106 in scribes (universe) "Please sync scribes 0.3.3.3-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185106
<ubotu> New bug: #185107 in xen-tools (universe) "xen-tools needs to add udev file to handle xen network interfaces under gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185107
<ubotu> New bug: #185111 in network-manager (main) "Network Profile _switching_ should not need root privilege" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185111
<ubotu> New bug: #185112 in torcs (universe) "Please sync torcs 1.3.0-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185112
<ubotu> New bug: #130769 in xorg-server (main) "Xephyr crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130769
<ubotu> New bug: #185114 in ubuntu "Multimedia codecs crash" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185114
<ubotu> New bug: #185115 in kcpuload (universe) "Please sync kcpuload 1.99-13+b1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185115
<ubotu> New bug: #185116 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu version upgrade failed "Can't install 'kubuntu-desktop'"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185116
<ubotu> New bug: #185117 in gnome-panel (main) "will not hibernate returns to main windows after pwd" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185117
<ubotu> New bug: #185118 in ekiga (main) "package ekiga None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/dbus-1/services/net.ekiga.instance.service', which is also in package ekiga-gtkonly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185118
<ubotu> New bug: #185119 in gnochm (universe) "gnochm crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185119
<ubotu> New bug: #185104 in firefox (main) "Error in firefox" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185104
<ubotu> New bug: #185120 in kphotoalbum (universe) "Please sync kphotoalbum 3.0.2-1+b1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185120
<ubotu> New bug: #185121 in ubuntu "intel graphic i945 : high cpu usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185121
<ubotu> New bug: #185123 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] SBaGen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185123
<ubotu> New bug: #185125 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] AutoZen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185125
<ubotu> New bug: #185126 in ubuntu "libmythtv-0.20 0.20.2+fixes15513-0ubuntu3 causes mythbackend crash (dup-of: 185108)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185126
<ubotu> New bug: #185131 in ubuntu "[GUTSY KDE4] Suspend and hibernate don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185131
<ubotu> New bug: #185134 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] usplash-theme-ubuntume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185134
<ubotu> New bug: #185136 in telepathy-haze (universe) "Telepathy-haze 0.1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185136
<ubotu> New bug: #185145 in gajim (universe) "Unable to connect to transport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185145
<ubotu> New bug: #185138 in pidgin (main) "Yahoo protocol gets "connection reset by peer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185138
<ubotu> New bug: #185140 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ubuntume-gdm-themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185140
<ubotu> New bug: #185141 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ubuntume-themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185141
<ubotu> New bug: #185142 in rhythmbox (main) "no way to stop transcoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185142
<ubotu> New bug: #185143 in rhythmbox (main) "Copying too many songs does not warn/error early" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185143
<ubotu> New bug: #185144 in network-manager-applet (main) "Network Manager tooltips are inaccurate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185144
<ubotu> New bug: #185139 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Default installation does not log to /var/log/mysql.err or mysql.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185139
<ubotu> New bug: #185146 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_get() when I quit it after ejecting an ipod during transcoding" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185146
<ubotu> New bug: #185147 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer -ass module crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185147
<ubotu> New bug: #185148 in epiphany-browser (main) "ctrl+enter does not work in the Bookmarks menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185148
<ubotu> New bug: #185149 in linux-meta (main) "NVidia driver doesn't work with 3007WFP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185149
<ubotu> New bug: #185150 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox spontaneously pauses and will not play" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185150
<ubotu> New bug: #185152 in ubuntu "after restart (reboot) console (ctrl-alt-f1) not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185152
<ubotu> New bug: #185153 in gnome-panel (main) "Sometimes the bar with the program name gets very BIG" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185153
<ubotu> New bug: #185154 in pan (main) "misdirected feedback link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185154
<ubotu> New bug: #185155 in pan (main) "nntp URL scheme is unsupported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185155
<ubotu> New bug: #185157 in gnome-settings-daemon (universe) "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185157
<ubotu> New bug: #185159 in scribus (main) "ghostscript dependencies wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185159
<ubotu> New bug: #185158 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185158
<ubotu> New bug: #185161 in linux-source-2.6.22 "error initializing the aacraid driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185161
<ubotu> New bug: #185163 in ubuntu "[gutsy]Can not start python applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185163
<ubotu> New bug: #185164 in openoffice.org (main) "Close button does not create a hyperlink" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185164
<ubotu> New bug: #185165 in shared-mime-info "Ubuntu does not open MS Windows internet shortcuts with 'url' extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185165
<ubotu> New bug: #185166 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185166
<ubotu> New bug: #185167 in sbackup (universe) "It lacks a special Notebook feature" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185167
<ubotu> New bug: #185168 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange: always invalid password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185168
<ubotu> New bug: #185170 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel update kills Google wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185170
<ubotu> New bug: #185169 in ubuntu "Please sync e16 0.16.8.10.dfsg.1-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185169
<ubotu> New bug: #185171 in libgnome (main) "gnome-open has no manpage" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185171
<ubotu> New bug: #185172 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "[DAPPER] kernel update to 2.6.15.51 on server causes kernel panic" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185172
<ubotu> New bug: #185177 in gnome-terminal (main) "Synaptoc package manager locked by hung install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185177
<ubotu> New bug: #185174 in transmission (main) "transmission-* needs some REAL manpages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185174
<ubotu> New bug: #185175 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185175
<ubotu> New bug: #185178 in libpng (main) "Please sponsor libpng 1.2.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185178
<ubotu> New bug: #185179 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "card is not recognized in live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185179
<ubotu> New bug: #185181 in evince (main) "Evince takes all CPU resources by moving thumbs in side pane forth and back" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185181
<ubotu> New bug: #185182 in sudo (main) "[ubuntu hardy]sudo processes cannot be killed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185182
<ubotu> New bug: #185183 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror hangs when using webdavs the charset is manually changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185183
<ubotu> New bug: #185185 in eel2 "libeel2-2 fails to update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185185
<ubotu> New bug: #185188 in kdewebdev (main) "Quanta crashes when editing DTD CFML" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185188
<ubotu> New bug: #185190 in gnome-panel "City (Pittsburgh) Associated w/ Wrong Timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185190
<ubotu> New bug: #183660 in ubuntu "Decompression bombs may lead to system overloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183660
<ubotu> New bug: #185193 in ubuntu "Provide rt2870 (USB) wireless drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185193
<ubotu> New bug: #185195 in ubuntu "Knetworkmanager doesn't work in automatic mde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185195
<ubotu> New bug: #185196 in evince (main) "Can't print any pdf in evince" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185196
<ubotu> New bug: #185197 in evolution (main) "Evolution using large amount of resident RAM in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185197
<ubotu> New bug: #185199 in ubuntu "acer aspire wireless works in feisty not in horty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185199
<ubotu> New bug: #185201 in zim (universe) "Only one TrayIcon should appear in the taskbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185201
<ubotu> New bug: #185202 in pidgin (main) "Problems with sending files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185202
<ubotu> New bug: #185207 in ubuntu "Could not launch menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185207
<ubotu> New bug: #185208 in ubuntu "Ctrl+Alt keys "stuck"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185208
<ubotu> New bug: #185209 in network-manager (main) "[hardy] Manually Configuring Network Causes Massive, Unreversable, Failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185209
<ubotu> New bug: #185212 in ubuntu "usbserial doesn't know usb ID of dell rebranded novatel evdo modem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185212
<ubotu> New bug: #185214 in deluge-torrent "deluge can't start after out of disk space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185214
<ubotu> New bug: #185210 in ubuntu "Mp3 Player Disconnects Usb Wireless Card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185210
<ubotu> New bug: #185215 in synaptic (main) "An error occurred" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185215
<ubotu> New bug: #185216 in ubuntu "hardy network monitor "the interface does not exist"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185216
<ubotu> New bug: #185217 in knetworkmanager (main) "Please backport knetworkmamager so PPTP connections are possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185217
<ubotu> New bug: #185218 in synaptic (main) "Could not mark packages for installation or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185218
<ubotu> New bug: #185220 in ubuntu "Command Line Buddy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185220
<ubotu> New bug: #185221 in ubuntu "Tomboy Notes applet not running or starting up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185221
<ubotu> New bug: #185222 in seahorse (main) "[Hardy] Seahorse's menu entry doesn't follow the Gnome HIG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185222
<ubotu> New bug: #185225 in gnome-system-tools (main) "time-admin doesn't allow the removal of custom ntp time sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185225
<ubotu> New bug: #185230 in deluge-torrent (universe) "New upstream version: 0.5.8.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185230
<ubotu> New bug: #185227 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[Hardy] time-admin needs to be restarted before it recognizes NTP installation (regression)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185227
<ubotu> New bug: #185231 in ubuntu "unable to rename files or folders, new or old, in any way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185231
<ubotu> New bug: #185232 in gnome-panel (main) "[Hardy] The clock applet no longer uses the more powerful time-admin to change the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185232
<ubotu> New bug: #185234 in gdm (main) "package gdm 2.20.3-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185234
<ubotu> New bug: #185235 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.88 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185235
<ubotu> New bug: #185236 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Cryptic error message when modifying NTP servers in time-admin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185236
<ubotu> New bug: #185237 in gnome-control-center (main) "package capplets-data 1:2.21.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185237
<ubotu> New bug: #185238 in nautilus (main) "empty trash (2 GiB file) blocks nautilus (locks desktop)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185238
<ubotu> New bug: #185240 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel 1:2.21.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185240
<ubotu> New bug: #185241 in epiphany-browser (main) "Every time that Epiphany closes a tab containing a Facebook prompt, it says that there is unfilled form information and asks for confirmation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185241
<ubotu> New bug: #185242 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus 1:2.20.0-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185242
<ubotu> New bug: #185243 in gnome-control-center (main) "package gnome-control-center 1:2.21.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185243
<ubotu> New bug: #185244 in xen-meta (universe) "ubuntu-xen-desktop will not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185244
<ubotu> New bug: #185245 in ubuntu "Mic don't work on feisty i386 MCP61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185245
<ubotu> New bug: #185247 in gnome-control-center (main) "Preferred web browser is not always launched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185247
<ubotu> New bug: #185248 in dhcp3 (main) "Continues sending DHCP requests after getting IP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185248
<ubotu> New bug: #185250 in firefox (main) "Yahoo financial beta won't display properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185250
<ubotu> New bug: #185251 in evince (main) "bad rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185251
<ubotu> New bug: #185252 in adept (main) "kubuntu adept_manager crashed  when I upgrade to kubuntu8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185252
<ubotu> New bug: #185253 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185253
<ubotu> New bug: #185254 in linux-source-2.6.22 "system freeze after resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185254
<ubotu> New bug: #185255 in firefox (main) "Firefox 3.0 alpha8 please upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185255
<ubotu> New bug: #185260 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder crashes with OSS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185260
<ubotu> New bug: #185262 in notify-python (main) "python-notify add_action doesn't work in gtk code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185262
<ubotu> New bug: #185263 in gcc-3.3 (main) "-mlong32 is an unknown option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185263
<ubotu> New bug: #185257 in ubuntu "E: slapd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185257
<ubotu> New bug: #185261 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Guest XP Unable to Access Shared Folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185261
<ubotu> New bug: #185265 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge crashes when adding torrent via browser." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185265
<ubotu> New bug: #185266 in openoffice.org (main) "Pixel errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185266
<ubotu> New bug: #185267 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes repeatedly on Ubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185267
<ubotu> New bug: #185270 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185270
<ubotu> New bug: #185275 in ubuntu "Please package ufoai" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185275
<ubotu> New bug: #185272 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libxmlsec1.so.1', which is also in package openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185272
<ubotu> New bug: #185277 in openoffice.org2 "spell checker never finds mistakes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185277
<ubotu> New bug: #185278 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "FIrefox "open file using appliction" limited or hard to use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185278
<ubotu> New bug: #185279 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg segfaults on startup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185279
<ubotu> New bug: #185280 in ubuntu "NetworkManager fouls up /etc/hosts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185280
<ubotu> New bug: #185281 in ubuntu "error on update manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185281
<ubotu> New bug: #185282 in mc (universe) "midnight commander takes forever to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185282
<ubotu> New bug: #185283 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "No USB Support in Virtualbox.ose 1.5.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185283
<ubotu> New bug: #185284 in evince (main) "evince shows unnecesary rectangles as selected during text selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185284
<ubotu> New bug: #185285 in ace (universe) "libace package doesn't include libnetsvcs.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185285
<ubotu> New bug: #185286 in kdegraphics (main) "KSnapshot beeps on every screen dump" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185286
<ubotu> New bug: #185287 in poker-network (universe) "package python-poker2d 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 [modified: usr/share/poker-network/poker2d/poker2d.xml] failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185287
<ubotu> New bug: #185288 in poker-network (universe) "package python-poker-network 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185288
<ubotu> New bug: #185291 in nautilus (main) "No icon for cd image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185291
<ubotu> New bug: #185292 in transmission (main) "Please update to 1.02" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185292
<ubotu> New bug: #185294 in djview4 (universe) "Please update djvulibre to 4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185294
<ubotu> New bug: #185295 in ubuntu "Normal Icon Programs disappearing under ->Places Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185295
<ubotu> New bug: #185297 in ardour (universe) "Please sync ardour 1:2.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185297
<ubotu> New bug: #184497 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in avcodec_decode_video()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184497
<ubotu> New bug: #185300 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox Cannot Add or Update Podcast Feeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185300
<ubotu> New bug: #185301 in gnome-panel (main) "program freeze under wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185301
<ubotu> New bug: #185296 in nautilus (main) "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_markup_parse_context_end_parse: assertion `context->state != STATE_ERROR' failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185296
<ubotu> New bug: #185302 in xfdesktop4 (main) "unchecking "show desktop menu on right click" in behavior tab removes control of desktop from xfce" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185302
<ubotu> New bug: #185303 in linux (main) "Kernel Oops - unable to handle kernel paging request - Hardy server i386 alpha3 install on HP Proliant ML350 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185303
<ubotu> New bug: #185305 in ubuntu "Fn-F4 key doesn't suspend thinkpad x40" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185305
<blkorpheus> /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64
<ubotu> New bug: #185307 in seahorse (main) "Non longer needed to use Xsession.d to launch seahorse-agent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185307
<ubotu> New bug: #185308 in nautilus (main) "cannot set custom icons anymore " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185308
<ubotu> New bug: #185309 in scribus-ng (universe) "package scribus-ng None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/scribus-ng.list] failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185309
<blkorpheus> 185108
<blkorpheus> bug #185108
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185108 in mythtv "/usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185108
<ubotu> New bug: #185312 in pcmciautils (main) "Wrong func_id for my argosy RS-COM 2P card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185312
<ubotu> New bug: #185314 in update-manager-core (main) "in/var/log/dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185314
<gaspa> wow, ten minutes, without a new bug..
<techno_freak> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #185317 in ubuntu "Please sync gPodder 0.10.4-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185317
<ubotu> New bug: #185321 in xfonts-utils (main) ""warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc does not exist or is not a directory" when installing a font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185321
<ubotu> New bug: #185324 in fontconfig (main) "No manual page for fc-cache et al." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185324
<ubotu> New bug: #185318 in link-monitor-applet (universe) "link-monitor-applet dependency problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185318
<ubotu> New bug: #185319 in udftools (universe) "UDF CDRW and DVDRW drives not writable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185319
<ubotu> New bug: #185326 in epiphany-browser "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV in save_changes_idle()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185326
<ubotu> New bug: #185327 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "No data in displayconfig-gtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185327
<ubotu> New bug: #185329 in elixir (universe) "Upgrade Elixir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185329
<ubotu> New bug: #185330 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185330
 * Iulian m00s
<ubotu> New bug: #185122 in update-manager "update manager cannot update while auto-update is occuring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185122
<ubotu> New bug: #185331 in ubuntu "Wifi does not work in MSI VR601-041 laptop (Atheros AR5006EG)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185331
<ubotu> New bug: #184361 in update-manager "update manager - failed to fetch /xserver-xorg-core_1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184361
<persia> Anyone know much about apport crashing?  I just received a notice that pidgin crashed (and it didn't).  Further, the system has been up for about 4 days, with pidgin continuously running (and I've had other crash reports in this time), so I don't think it's an old or leftover crash.  Any ideas what might cause the confusion?
<Pici> You could check the date on the files in /var/crash/
<ubotu> New bug: #185333 in twill (universe) "Twill not installable, depends on unavailable version of python-mechanize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185333
<ubotu> New bug: #185334 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Random brutal shutdown with Olidata Stainer 3050" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185334
<persia> Pici: Thanks for the reminder.  Now I just wonder why it decided to tell me now :)
<thekorn> do anyone know if we have something like http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/14/gnome-applet-for-monitoring-debian-bugs/ for launchpad?
<persia> thekorn: There was a Debian bug importer long time back, and it was turned off as being annoying.  There was a bit of discussion at UDS Sevilla to improve something, and some specs, but there's been nothing published from it, and no activity on the specs in the last 6 months or so.
<persia> Err.  Never mind.  Wrong sense.  Straight no, but it might be nice.
 * persia confused "for launchpad" with "in launchpad"
 * thekorn grabbs the source and starts some codeing
<persia> thekorn: for extra value, optionally allow sync of subscribed bugs for selected people and teams.  Those who get lots of bugmail might like to have a quick interface for their bugs, rather than searching their mailspools.
<thekorn> persia, jup, let me just try to find out how this applet works
<ubotu> New bug: #185335 in xserver-xgl (universe) "The shadows of the windows do not show correctly (Intel GMA X3100)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185335
<ubotu> New bug: #183723 in update-manager "partial upgrades cannot calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183723
<ubotu> New bug: #185336 in synaptic (main) "corrupt Myrtille .deb makes Synaptic stop working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185336
<ubotu> New bug: #177125 in update-manager "could not calculate the upgrade due to debtags" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177125
<ubotu> New bug: #183600 in update-manager "[update-manager] Main window inaccessible when and error message box happens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183600
<persia> bug #185099
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185099 in apt "apt output in all caps on amd64 when stdin is /dev/null" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185099
<ubotu> New bug: #162453 in update-manager ""You can install N updates" translated incorrectly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162453
<ubotu> New bug: #185338 in xubuntu-meta (main) "xubuntu live cd problems on sony vaio PCG-SRX87" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185338
<ubotu> New bug: #185339 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] "File operations" window always on top and unminimizable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185339
<ubotu> New bug: #185343 in ubuntu "ui freezes when accessing documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185343
<ubotu> New bug: #185341 in grub (main) "latest GRUB hangs on "Grub loading, please wait..." on both 32 and 64 bit boxes [Gutsy]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185341
<ubotu> New bug: #185345 in gdl (main) "libgdl-1-0 installation asks for libgdl-1-common, libgdl-1-common asks for libgdl-1-0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185345
<ubotu> New bug: #185346 in thunderbird (main) "disabling "download headers only" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185346
<ubotu> New bug: #185348 in ubuntu "Can't create root ("/") partition on a disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185348
<thekorn> persia, if you are intrested, I created a applet to show LP-bugs: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/launchpad.applet
<thekorn> it is a copy of the debian one
<thekorn> using py-lp-bugs
<persia> thekorn: I'm interested, but may not be able to test in a timely manner.  Thanks for the pointer.
<gaspa> thekorn: your applet gives me:  ImportError: cannot import name lpconstants
<thekorn> gaspa, you need the developing branch of python-launchpad-bugs
<gaspa> ah
<thekorn> for more information see README
<tuxmaniac> I reproted a bug several months back and now it seems like it is fixed. I want to close the bug. Do I set the state to "Fix released" or "Invalid" or any other status?
<gaspa> tuxmaniac: if it has been fixed, set it to 'fix released'...
<tuxmaniac> gaspa, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #185352 in meta-kde4 (universe) "K Menu bar incorrectly positionned with clone display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185352
<ubotu> New bug: #185355 in ubuntu "Hardy: Closed laptop lid backlight comes back on with external keyboard/mouse, overheats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185355
<ubotu> New bug: #158205 in evolution "evolution crashed: dragged memo into task attachment bar, pressed save." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158205
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra1> bee
<bddebian> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185361 in ubuntu "FileManager Removed in today's update?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185361
<ubotu> New bug: #185364 in meta-kde (main) "kde fails to init after updates (hardy alpha 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185364
<ubotu> New bug: #185365 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Bad artifacts at the border of screen with ATI Radeon 7000VE at 1440x900" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185365
<ubotu> New bug: #185362 in rhythmbox (main) "Symbolic links cause file import errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185362
<ubotu> New bug: #185363 in ubuntu "[hardy]printing processes cannot be aborted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185363
<ubotu> New bug: #185366 in emacs22 (main) "Intermittently, launching emacs in background exits bash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185366
<ubotu> New bug: #185370 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Compiz fails with user switcher if both users have Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185370
<ubotu> New bug: #185371 in nautilus (main) "Cannot umount the volume 'PHONE CARD'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185371
<ubotu> New bug: #185372 in konversation (main) "konversation displays encryption icon on non-SSL connections and crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185372
<ubotu> New bug: #185374 in empathy (universe) "Empathy is now broken.  IRC no longer works either" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185374
<ubotu> New bug: #185377 in libnet-dns-perl (universe) "Please sync libnet-dns-perl 0.60-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185377
<gaspa> thekorn_: there's some docs, about pylpbugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #185379 in evince (main) "[Wishlist] Evince should have keyb. shortcuts for "best fit" / "fit width"" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185379
<ubotu> New bug: #185380 in cryptsetup (main) "Updating cryptsetup fails " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185380
<ubotu> New bug: #185385 in paramiko (main) "Please sync paramiko 1.6.4-1.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185385
<ubotu> New bug: #185383 in scponly (universe) "Please sync scponly 4.6-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185383
<jtholmes> is the gnome-keyring-dbg package availabe if so where can i get it cant find it
<persia> !dbgsyms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbgsyms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #185378 in ubuntu "Printing duplex on HP-L7680 clips top of page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185378
<persia> Grr...
<jtholmes> yes Grr...
<jtholmes> !dbgsym
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbgsym - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtholmes> ok looks like i may have to build one
<jtholmes> that will be a new experience
<persia> jtholmes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash has what you want, I think.
<jtholmes> persia thanks appreciate it
<ubotu> New bug: #185387 in file-roller (main) "can not drag a file to a nautilus folder which uses list mode" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185387
<ubotu> New bug: #152304 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in RADEONScreenInit()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152304
<ubotu> New bug: #185389 in vlc (universe) "choppy playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185389
<ubotu> New bug: #185391 in evolution (main) "Evo sigs show HTML formatting code in new messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185391
<ubotu> New bug: #185397 in adept (main) "adept: management of package versions in Kubuntu." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185397
<ubotu> New bug: #185091 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Ubuntu slow" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185091
<ubotu> New bug: #185400 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Couldn't configure pre-depend audacious-plugins for audacious-plugins-extra, probably a dependency cycle.Message:authenticate '/tmp/tmpfabJan/hardy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpfabJan/hardy.tar.gz.gpg'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185400
<ubotu> New bug: #185403 in rkward (universe) "Package rkward KDE4 version (0.5.0a)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185403
<ubotu> New bug: #185405 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with BadStatusLine in _read_status()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185405
<ubotu> New bug: #185411 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop doesn't execute programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185411
<ubotu> New bug: #185415 in vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22 (partner) "No vmnet module for -386er Kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185415
<ubotu> New bug: #185410 in linux-meta (main) "SATA error: no sense translation for error 0x20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185410
<ubotu> New bug: #185412 in vdr-plugin-xineliboutput (universe) "xineliboutput-sxfe can not be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185412
<ubotu> New bug: #185417 in ubuntu "keyboard not working after hibernate on ASUS LAptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185417
<ubotu> New bug: #185407 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "missing the config windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185407
<ubotu> New bug: #183325 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox stops playing" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183325
<ubotu> New bug: #185419 in decibel-audio-player (universe) "Please sync decibel-audio-player 0.08-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185419
<ubotu> New bug: #185424 in gnome-panel (main) "test, please ignore." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185424
<ubotu> New bug: #185425 in bitbake (universe) "Please merge bitbake 1.8.10-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185425
<ubotu> New bug: #185426 in update-manager (main) "I apply the update the update tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185426
<ubotu> New bug: #185423 in ubuntu "Wine crashes and close my session went to login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185423
<ubotu> New bug: #185428 in update-manager (main) ""Error communicating with the backend" could be more understandable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185428
<ubotu> New bug: #185429 in ubuntu "Packaging request for Alliance VHDl CAD Tools" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185429
<ubotu> New bug: #185430 in synaptic (main) "Could not download all repository indexes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185430
<ubotu> New bug: #185434 in ubuntu "Packaging request for MAGIC VLSI Layout tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185434
<ubotu> New bug: #185127 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "write performance problem with LSI Logic SAS1068" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185127
<ubotu> New bug: #185432 in gaim (main) "gaim messenger" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185432
<ubotu> New bug: #185435 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "nautilus-open-terminal no longer works in Hardy" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185435
<ubotu> New bug: #185438 in ubiquity (main) "Error during install Gos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185438
<ubotu> New bug: #185439 in pykaraoke (universe) "Please sync pykaraoke 0.5.1-1 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185439
<ubotu> New bug: #185437 in xorg-driver-synaptics "No touchpad scrolling in Hrady Alpha 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185437
<ubotu> New bug: #185440 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Toshiba laptop screen at max 800x600 rather than 1024x768 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185440
<ubotu> New bug: #185441 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185441
<ubotu> New bug: #185443 in ltsp (main) "WISHLIST: lts.conf X_DPMS_* options missing from LTSP5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185443
<jtt> are the  -dbg and -dbgsym packages automatically used if they exist
<jtt> i want to get a backtrace using the  -dbg... packages
<ubotu> New bug: #184999 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfilldatabase crashed with signal 5 in QMutex::lock()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184999
<ubotu> New bug: #185446 in gdecrypt (universe) "new upstream version available (0.6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185446
<ubotu> New bug: #185448 in xfce4-panel (universe) "[Hardy A3] [Xubuntu] Panel disappears when dragging files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185448
<ubotu> New bug: #185450 in gnome-panel (main) "worspace name change not retained when immediately click close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185450
<ubotu> New bug: #185449 in firefox (main) "can't play audio files in Totem. Says I may not have permission to open the file. Videos open." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185449
<LaserJock> jtt: I think they just provide the symbols so either they exist or they don't, but I could be totally wrong
<LaserJock> jtt: I'm sure the wiki has better info
<jtt> LaserJock, ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #185451 in firefox (main) "Re: Can't open audio files." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185451
<ubotu> New bug: #185447 in ubuntu "Needs-packaging: UMIT + Nmap 4.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185447
<ubotu> New bug: #185452 in ubuntu "kio keeps asking for login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185452
<ubotu> New bug: #185454 in cairo-java (universe) "By default /usr/lib/jni isn't found by the linker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185454
<ubotu> New bug: #185457 in ubuntu "install 'update-grub -y' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185457
<ubotu> New bug: #185460 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager shows no interface available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185460
<ubotu> New bug: #185462 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes: assertion failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185462
<ubotu> New bug: #185459 in bmpx (universe) "beep-media-player-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_unref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185459
<ubotu> New bug: #185465 in unadf (universe) "unadf v0.7.11a exits with error message "Compilation error : sizeof(short)!=2"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185465
<ubotu> New bug: #185463 in ubuntu "/mnt drive icons appear on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185463
<ubotu> New bug: #185469 in firefox (main) "cpu constantly at 50% because of JavaScript" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185469
<ubotu> New bug: #185470 in ubuntu "iwl3954 does not work under kernel 2.6.24.4 (Hardy Alpha 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185470
<ubotu> New bug: #185471 in linux (main) "Hardy 8.04-a3 does not suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185471
<ubotu> New bug: #185472 in ubuntu "Please sync mayavi2 2.0.2a1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185472
<ubotu> New bug: #185474 in firefox (main) "Google mail 'compose' wont open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185474
<ubotu> New bug: #185478 in vim (main) "vim+xterm crashes on visual mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185478
<ubotu> New bug: #185476 in openoffice.org (main) "OO spreadsheet copies changes from one sheet to another" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185476
<ubotu> New bug: #185477 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qxrunner" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185477
<ubotu> New bug: #185479 in ubuntu "[kde] [hardy] print screen button does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185479
<ubotu> New bug: #185480 in octave2.9 (universe) "octave won't show plot when executing script from commandline" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185480
<ubotu> New bug: #185481 in ubuntu "File type icons associated with wrong file type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185481
<ubotu> New bug: #185482 in kubuntu-meta (main) "amsn crash in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185482
<mantiena-baltix> hi all
<mantiena-baltix> acould anybody help me to ensure if I found packaging bug in wine or not ?
<ubotu> New bug: #185483 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus hangs on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185483
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe anyone tell me why wine packages in ubuntu gutsy and hardy are more than 3x bigger comparing with same wine packages in official winehq.com repository and also with older wine package from ubuntu feisty, edgy and dapper ?
<mantiena-baltix> Look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/?C=S;O=D
<LaserJock> 3x?
<LaserJock> oh, I guess maybe they are about that
<mantiena-baltix> Yea - wine package in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy) and Hardy is bigger than 30 MB (more than 100 MB after unpacking), while same package in winehq repositories and in older ubuntu versions is about
<mantiena-baltix> 10 MB size (~50 Mb after unpacking)
<LaserJock> heh, and on Hardy they switched to bz2 instead of gz to get it smaller
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: wine package is *very* big in hardy and in gutsy, I think this is because ubuntu is building debug build or somethink insdead of normal build. Look at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/?C=S;O=D
<LaserJock> perhaps
<LaserJock> I'm sure there's a reason for it, I just can't find anything that pops out from the changelog
<ubotu> New bug: #185489 in gauche-gtk (universe) "Please sync gauche-gtk 0.4.1-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185489
<ubotu> New bug: #185491 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher 2.20.1 , i cant put more than 1 workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185491
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: I think reason is simple - someone fotgot to disable debug option in debian/rules file ...
<LaserJock> I don't think so, but perhaps that can be looked into
<mantiena-baltix> I will report a bug about this if nobody from qualified developers will answer to me tonight
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: hang on a sec
<LaserJock> I'm checking it out a little
 * mantiena-baltix is hanging ;)
<LaserJock> it's defiantly in the libraries
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> a lot of the libraries are bigger
<LaserJock> although there are some new libraries that aren't in the older package
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: you are joking - look at ubuntu packages in downloads section of www.winehq.com - all packages are about 10 Mb size
<mantiena-baltix> and latest wine version - 0.9.53 in official wine ubuntu repository is about 10 Mb size, while same version in ubuntu hardy is bigger than 30 Mb
<khermans> we need 3 people with iPods to help with SRU for this bug
<khermans> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkpod-aac/+bug/145506
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145506 in gtkpod-aac "gtkpod-aac does not allow adding local tracks, claims iPod is not loaded (gutsy)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<mantiena-baltix> khermans: sorry, I don't have an ipod
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: I'm just saying that I see that it's the libraries themselves that seem larger
<khermans> any takers for John Dong's SRU for gtkpod
<khermans> :-(
<khermans> its a huge bug...
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder if I've had that bug
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: I already saw, that libraries in ubuntu are bigger, but question is "why they are 2x bigger" ?
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: I was first wanting to make sure I knew what files were bigger
<LaserJock> as other stuff could have been added
<LaserJock> hmm, yeah
<LaserJock> looks like maybe the debugging symbols aren't being stripped to get around a build problem
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: sources are identifical in winehq.com and ubuntu builds, but in winehq.com build binare packages are smaller than source packages, while ubuntu binary packages are 2x bigger than sources
<ubotu> New bug: #185494 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Battery Warning Dialogue Incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185494
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: yep, because we are including all the symbols
<LaserJock> as you suspected
<ubotu> New bug: #185495 in ubuntu "after sending item to trash it looks as if it returns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185495
<ubotu> New bug: #185496 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185496
<ubotu> New bug: #185497 in easycrypt (universe) "Fails to calculate free space for long mount points" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185497
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: so unfortunately until there is another way to workaround the FTBFS bug we're stuck with big .debs
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: could you tell me what I should change in debian/rules file for not building with debug symbols?
<LaserJock> toward the bottom there is a line that has -dh_strip
<LaserJock> just remove the -
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: about which FTBFS bug you are talking ?
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: I don't know specifically, but that's why the symbols aren't stripped
<ubotu> New bug: #185498 in adept (main) "apt dependency problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185498
<mantiena-baltix> where have you read this ?
<LaserJock> from 0.9.41-0ubuntu2
<LaserJock> * debian/rules: ignore dh_strip errors to fix FTBFS in buildds
<LaserJock> that is what I'm assuming
<mantiena-baltix> thanks for info, it seems I should ask official ubuntu wine package maintainers about this, right ?
<LaserJock> you could
<LaserJock> they are asleep at the moment
<LaserJock> but an email to ubuntu-motu would work
<mantiena-baltix> :(
<LaserJock> there might be a bug on Launchpad with more details
<mantiena-baltix> so, it seems I also should go to sleep ;)
<LaserJock> hmm, i don't see any bug info
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: I didn't found any open bug in launchpad about this, maybe I should search in closed/duplicated bugs too ?
<LaserJock> I already did
<LaserJock> I didn't find anything obvious
<ubotu> New bug: #185499 in kdeutils (main) "[hardy] ark crashes when opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185499
<ubotu> New bug: #185501 in thunderbird (main) "RSS feeds dont updates after importing OPML file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185501
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: so, it seems the best decision for now is a sleeping place (a bed) ;)
<LaserJock> perhaps :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #185502 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal maximizes without being asked to do so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185502
<mantiena-baltix> good night
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: if you can stand a little longer I'm talking to another dev about it
<mantiena-baltix> ok, my bed can wait a little ;)
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: ok so the - make the build not die if dh_strip errors out
<LaserJock> so I think dh_strip is not doing it's job (stripping the symbols) so right now we're just letting it fail
<LaserJock> so to fix it the root cause of the strip failure would need to be fixed
<mantiena-baltix> LaserJock: but why official winehq deb packages don't have such problem ?
<LaserJock> well, they must be built in a different way that doesn't make dh_strip bail
<LaserJock> I've never seen the source to the winehq packages so I have no idea how they're created
<RAOF> From the buildlog it looks like it's a problem with our auto-dbgsym generator.
<RAOF> BFD: /build/buildd/wine-0.9.53/debian/wine-dbgsym/usr/lib/debug/./usr/bin/wine-kthread: section `.note.ABI-tag' can't be allocated in segment 2
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: what is audo-dbgsym generator ?
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> it's what Ubuntu uses to create debugging packages
<RAOF> Argh.  Auto dbgsym generator.  It hooks in to dh_strip to automatically create the -dbgsym packages we have.
<mantiena-baltix> but we are talking about not dbg packages now
<LaserJock> mantiena-baltix: no, but we create them automatically at build time
<LaserJock> the symbols are stripped and put into dpg packages
<RAOF> With pkg-create-dbgsym.
<mantiena-baltix> ok, it seems this problem is related only to ubuntu builds, right ?
<LaserJock> yep, I think so
<RAOF> Yes.  Because the winehq builds won't be using pkg-create-dbgsym.
<LaserJock> well, perhaps anything done on Launchpad
<mantiena-baltix> if I manually rebuild wine package then it will be 3x smaller, right ? Should I change anythink in debian/rules ?
<RAOF> Nope.
<LaserJock> no, you should be good
<RAOF> You'd just have to build it in a builder that doesn't have pkg-create-dbgsym set up :)
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot should work fine, right ?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> I'd build it in a pbuilder or sbuild, but that's because I don't like having 200 devel packages I don't otherwise use installed :)
<mantiena-baltix> It's not a problem for me - I'm building from liveCD ;)
<mantiena-baltix> could you report a bug about this problem and tell me the number of this bug ? I'm not so qualified to know about things like pgk-create-dbgsym ...
<RAOF> mantiena-baltix: If you're checking the build, it'd be great if you could check whether the rebuild fixes it first :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185503 in gnucash (universe) "[gnucash] The currency editor is not always actinc correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185503
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: ok, I will rebuild wine after few minutes
<snap-l> Evening wolfger
<wolfger> and again :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-24
<ubotu> New bug: #185506 in rsyncrypto (universe) "Please sync rsyncrypto 1.06-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185506
<ubotu> New bug: #185507 in python-qt4 (main) "python-qt4-gl has old dependency on python-qt-4.3-2ubuntu7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185507
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: wine rebuild is almost finished
 * DOOM_NX Restarting XChat
<RAOF> mantiena-baltix: Cool.
<ubotu> New bug: #185418 in zope3 "reports its version number in .egg-info as 0.0.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185418
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: so, I did apt-get source wine && cd wine-* && dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc and got wine package, which is 3 times smaller than ubuntu package, built from same sources\
<RAOF> mantiena-baltix: Right.  I'll get onto bug filing.
<mantiena-baltix> so, it's real ubuntu build system bug - please report it and tell me the number (or simply subscribe launchpad user "mantas" to that bug)
<mantiena-baltix> thank you for helping to catch the bug
<mantiena-baltix> I'm going to sleep now - it's my localtime is 02:35 now....
<mantiena-baltix> my email is mantas@akl.lt  write me bug number or something ;)
<mantiena-baltix> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #185510 in ubuntu "Kubuntu wont install on my machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185510
<ubotu> New bug: #185512 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin adds MSN strangely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185512
<ubotu> New bug: #185513 in wine (universe) "Wine packages overly large" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185513
<crimsun> novell 347822
<ubotu> Novell bug 347822 in Security "AUDIT-0: PulseAudio permissions" [Normal,New] https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=347822
<ubotu> New bug: #185516 in ubuntu "zd1211b chipset - no WPA support - needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185516
<ubotu> New bug: #185518 in linux (main) "iwl3945: wireless connection sometimes hangs few seconds " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185518
<ubotu> New bug: #185523 in bootchart (main) "Bootchart - no chart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185523
<ubotu> New bug: #185524 in openssh (main) "ssh tunnel dies unexpectedly several times a day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185524
<ubotu> New bug: #185525 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "dependency is not satisfiable: python compizconfig" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185525
<ubotu> New bug: #185526 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Drag and drop from menu to desktop fails with error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185526
<ubotu> New bug: #185527 in thunderbird (main) "extra newlines in thunderbird message compose window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185527
<ubotu> New bug: #185529 in ubuntu "[Hardy] No filesystem drive in "Computer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185529
<ubotu> New bug: #185531 in gnome-keyring (main) "[hardy] missing checkbox to automaticaly unlock keyring on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185531
<DOOM_NX> goodnight :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185532 in wacom-tools (main) "Enabling wacom extended input devices in hardy results in an xorg crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185532
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<ubotu> New bug: #185533 in request-tracker3.4 "mysql acl file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185533
<CarlFK> #185457
<CarlFK> bug 185457
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185457 in ubuntu "install 'update-grub -y' failed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185457
<CarlFK> anyone want to help me figure out what happened?
<CarlFK> I brought up the same bug on a 2nd box
 * techno_freak looks in
<ubotu> New bug: #185534 in pulseaudio (main) "[SECURITY] Fix unchecked setuid() return values (feisty-security, gutsy)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185534
<ubotu> New bug: #185535 in ubuntu "libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185535
<ubotu> New bug: #185537 in ubuntu "limiewirepro 4.14 falis to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185537
<ubotu> New bug: #185540 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.1-3ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libxmlsec1.so.1', which is also in package openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185540
<ubotu> New bug: #185541 in gnome-applets (main) "[Wishlist] have the METAR and TAFOR in RAW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185541
<ubotu> New bug: #185186 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in task_widget_new_from_activity_info()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185186
<ubotu> New bug: #185542 in firefox (main) "Print pdf problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185542
<ubotu> New bug: #185544 in ubuntu "OLD transitional packages still required" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185544
<ubotu> New bug: #185550 in ubuntu "hardy desktop redim preview image icon open nautilus " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185550
<ubotu> New bug: #185551 in koffice2 (universe) "hardy, krita-kde4 doesn't start, complains about .desktop files not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185551
<ubotu> New bug: #185552 in pm-utils (main) "pm-utils shows misleading Tooltip "Problem mit dem Bereitschaftsmodus"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185552
<ubotu> New bug: #185553 in gvfs (main) "New gvfs pluses and minuses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185553
<ubotu> New bug: #185554 in ubuntu "gnome-screensaver idle fails after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185554
<ubotu> New bug: #185559 in thunderbird (main) "save as template or draft does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185559
<ubotu> New bug: #185560 in simgear (universe) "Please sync simgear 1.0.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185560
<ubotu> New bug: #185561 in fgfs-base (universe) "Please sync fgfs-base 1.0.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185561
<ubotu> New bug: #185562 in fgfs-atlas (universe) "Please sync fgfs-atlas 0.3.0-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185562
<ubotu> New bug: #185563 in seahorse (main) "[hardy] seahorse agent doesn't work with gnupg smartcard readers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185563
<ubotu> New bug: #185564 in dkms (universe) "package dkms 2.0.17.4-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185564
<ubotu> New bug: #185565 in nut (universe) "[sync request] nut 2.2.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185565
<ubotu> New bug: #185566 in openoffice.org (main) "Inserted object looks blank and empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185566
<ubotu> New bug: #185568 in polyxmass-bin (universe) "[MoM SYNC] polyxmass-bin 0.9.8-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185568
<ubotu> New bug: #185570 in postfix (main) "Something with postfix halted the dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185570
<ubotu> New bug: #185571 in pykaraoke (universe) "[MoM SYNC] pykaraoke 0.5.1-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185571
<wolfger> I'm wondering how Bug #184723 gets closed for being a non-official version without the reporter ever specifying which version he is using.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184723 in flightgear "Flight Gear won't run." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184723
<ubotu> New bug: #185573 in qtpfsgui (universe) "[MoM SYNC] qtpfsgui 1.9.0-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185573
<ubotu> New bug: #185575 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185575
<ubotu> New bug: #185580 in sensors-applet (universe) "[MoM SYNC] sensors-applet 2.2.1-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185580
<ubotu> New bug: #185576 in qgis (universe) "[MoM SYNC] qgis 0.8.1-2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185576
<ubotu> New bug: #185577 in alsa-driver (main) "physical volume knob controls wrong item by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185577
<ubotu> New bug: #185578 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus-data 1:2.21.6-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185578
<ubotu> New bug: #185579 in gimp (main) "package gimp-data 2.4.3-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185579
<ubotu> New bug: #185581 in gnome-panel (main) "Error while pick'n'drop icon from Applications menu to desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185581
<ubotu> New bug: #185583 in ubuntu "Problem in libgs8-dbgsym" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185583
<gaspa> who's that reviews works on bugsquad's wiki pages?
<ubotu> New bug: #185584 in adept (main) "Adept manager: deadlock using "manage repositories"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185584
<ubotu> New bug: #185585 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin can't remember custom browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185585
<Kmos> gaspa: should be bdmurray
<gaspa> Kmos: thanks. ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #185586 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Users should be warned when switching users disables Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185586
<ubotu> New bug: #185587 in bzr-pqm (universe) "[MoM SYNC] bzr-pqm 0.92" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185587
<ubotu> New bug: #185590 in bcm5700-source (multiverse) "bcm5700-source does not build: gutsy version wants linux/config.h, hardy version missing depends on dpatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185590
<ubotu> New bug: #185598 in libvirt (main) "libvirt fails work if virbr0 exists when it is started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185598
<ubotu> New bug: #185595 in nautilus-python (universe) "Broken package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185595
<zul> #152753
<ubotu> New bug: #185599 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Missing option to disable Fast User Switching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185599
<ubotu> New bug: #185600 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice repeatedly freezes after resuming laptop from sleep" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185600
<gaspa> bdmurray: can you take a look at bug/tags wiki page? there's something else that could be helpful to modify ?
<ubotu> New bug: #185602 in ghostscript (main) "[amd64] Building of architecture-independent parts (docs) of Ghostscript not stable against small toolchain changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185602
<ubotu> New bug: #185603 in ubuntu "when upgrading certain packages return the error: Unknown media type in type..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185603
<bdmurray> gaspa: It looks great!  The bitesize one seems misformatted, but I like what you have done.
<bdmurray> gaspa: the kernel bite size one that is
<gaspa> bdmurray: i already corrected it.
<gaspa> bdmurray: i'm going to have lunch. If you think i can add something, please tell me. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185605 in ubuntu "running live cd with wrong date in bios problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185605
<ubotu> New bug: #185607 in ubuntu "CD Startup probs, sound/graphic, Install Probs frozen also" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185607
 * DOOM_NX good morning :D
<ubotu> New bug: #185610 in msmtp (universe) "msmtp for amd64 does not provide mail-transport-agent" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185610
<ubotu> New bug: #185614 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashes with with signal 11, Segmentation fault (in notify_notification_set_icon_from_pixbuf())" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185614
<ubotu> New bug: #185615 in update-manager (main) "Typo in update-manager(8) man page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185615
<ubotu> New bug: #185616 in ogmrip (multiverse) "package ogmrip missing in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185616
<ubotu> New bug: #185617 in gcc-defaults (main) "gobjc packages missing binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185617
<ubotu> New bug: #185618 in ubuntu "iwl4965 errors under load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185618
<ubotu> New bug: #185621 in ubuntu "my sata drive thinks its a scsi drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185621
<persia> NOTABUG
<ubotu> New bug: #185622 in ubuntu "Firefox 3 doesn't act as the default browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185622
<gaspa> bdmurray: i think you can review bugs/tags page. (or should i contact someone else?)
<ubotu> New bug: #185624 in ubuntu "Cannot paste openoffice charts with glipper running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185624
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> baa boo bee
<bdmurray> gaspa: I think it looks great.  Thanks for helping out!
<ubotu> New bug: #185626 in kdebase (main) "[hardy] kdm crashes when logging out from session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185626
<ubotu> New bug: #185627 in git-core (main) "Please sync git-core 1:1.5.3.8-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185627
<ubotu> New bug: #185628 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox has broken dependencies in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185628
<ubotu> New bug: #185629 in metacity (main) "window manager crash & nonload programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185629
<ubotu> New bug: #185630 in postman (universe) "Please sync postman (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185630
<ubotu> New bug: #185632 in linux (main) "hardy Abrupt clock drift with high CPU usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185632
<ubotu> New bug: #185633 in nautilus (main) "trashcan does not report files it contains" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185633
<ubotu> New bug: #185638 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus-sendto context menu item missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185638
<ubotu> New bug: #185640 in wmnut (universe) "[sync request] wmnut 0.62.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185640
<ubotu> New bug: #185641 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] Stretch icon feature doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185641
<ubotu> New bug: #185648 in medit (universe) "Debian watch file isn't accurate" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185648
<ubotu> New bug: #185655 in medit (universe) "New upstream version available (0.9.2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185655
<ubotu> New bug: #185649 in linux-source-2.6.22 "7.10 support of new AMD PowerNow! (family 0x11 and beyond)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185649
<ubotu> New bug: #185650 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Nautilus segfaults, cannot be upgraded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185650
<ubotu> New bug: #185653 in octave3.0 "[MoM SYNC] octave3.0 3.0.0-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185653
<ubotu> New bug: #185654 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "hardy: fglrx needs amdpcsdb.default - doesn't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185654
<ubotu> New bug: #185663 in monodevelop (universe) "package monodevelop 0.18.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185663
<ubotu> New bug: #185656 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy]Latest Nautilus update has caused the service menu to lose functionality" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185656
<ubotu> New bug: #185659 in crystalcursors (universe) "Please sync crystalcursors  1.1.1-9 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185659
<ubotu> New bug: #185660 in yelp (main) "update-manager  'E:Das Paket turboprint muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafür finden.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185660
<ubotu> New bug: #185661 in totem (main) "Time bar slider appears disabled when playing a video in Totem" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185661
<ubotu> New bug: #185662 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-core None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/openoffice/program/libxmlsec1.so.1', which is also in package openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185662
<ubotu> New bug: #185657 in fontypython (universe) "[Sync request] fontypython 0.3.6-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185657
<ubotu> New bug: #185658 in ubuntu "Return from standby display not view able, scrambled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185658
<ubotu> New bug: #185664 in ubuntu "fonts not displayed properly in openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185664
<ubotu> New bug: #185665 in splashy (universe) "[MoM SYNC] splashy 0.3.8-1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185665
<ubotu> New bug: #185666 in ubuntu "kacpid using lot of cpu on packard bell SB87 (ubuntu 7.10-amd64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185666
<ubotu> New bug: #185667 in ubuntu "Please sync mayavi2 2.0.2a1-4  (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 185472)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185667
<ubotu> New bug: #185669 in cheese (main) "Update hildon UI patch for cheese 2.21.5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185669
<ubotu> New bug: #185670 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "xfailsafedialog crashed with IndexError in getSize()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185670
<ubotu> New bug: #185671 in gnome-terminal (main) "[Hardy] gnome-terminal current locale ANSI_X3.4-1968 not unicode using en-gb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185671
<ubotu> New bug: #185673 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Partition manager shows partition incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185673
 * Iulian m00s
<ubotu> New bug: #185675 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "x64 postgres segfaults after jan security update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185675
<ubotu> New bug: #185676 in checkgmail (universe) "Checkgmail 1.13-1 shows wrong version number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185676
<ubotu> New bug: #185677 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185677
<ubotu> New bug: #185678 in gnome-games (main) "ftfbs with g++-4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185678
<ubotu> New bug: #185680 in trousers (universe) "[MoM SYNC] trousers 0.3.1-4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185680
<ubotu> New bug: #185679 in openoffice.org (main) "A bullet decline button is missing from the presentation template, within a text box. When creating text within a text box, an option to have bullets for some text and no bullets for other text (in the same box) should be available." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185679
<ubotu> New bug: #185683 in openoffice.org (main) "docx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185683
<ubotu> New bug: #185685 in ubuntu "entire system crash when clicking some desktop icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185685
<ubotu> New bug: #185686 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Package stardict dictionaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185686
<ubotu> New bug: #185687 in openh323 (universe) "FTBS on gutsy: P_SHAREDLIB doesn't seem to work/do anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185687
<ubotu> New bug: #185688 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185688
<ubotu> New bug: #185690 in mailscanner (universe) "In Dapper, Mailscanner wont run with postfix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185690
<ubotu> New bug: #185691 in ubuntu "cd burning returns "cannot send CUE sheet" and fails on SATA burners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185691
 * DOOM_NX away: Studying Mathematical Analysis ><
<ubotu> New bug: #185692 in apt (main) "pinning negative preferences not preventing installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185692
<ubotu> New bug: #185693 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Desktop Folder reported twice changing language in automatic changing folder name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185693
<ubotu> New bug: #185694 in ubuntu "compize settings manager sees 'jpg' but not 'JPG' (dup-of: 149155)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185694
<abrahm> is it normal to have "cdrom" listed under NonFreeKernelModules in Apport?
<svaksha> hi, LP does not allow me to file a bug against installation-report, why ?
<svaksha> can someone explain why LP does'nt allow filing bugs against installation-report ? my laptop does not boot normally and is currently in recovery mode and I cant even file a bug on LP :(
<ubotu> New bug: #185702 in 3dchess (universe) "3dchess thinks you're in check when you're not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185702
<ubotu> New bug: #185703 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hibernate (suspend-to-disk) is very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185703
<ubotu> New bug: #185695 in ubuntu "gnome-appearance-properties closed unexpectedly attempting to change the desktop background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185695
<ubotu> New bug: #185696 in texlive-base (main) "texlive-base figure counter broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185696
<ubotu> New bug: #185700 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Wrong kerning in printed pages if font hinting is set to "medium" or "full"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185700
<ubotu> New bug: #185697 in ubuntu "skydome image not appearing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185697
<pochu> svaksha: where are you trying to report it? (link)
<ubotu> New bug: #185698 in gcc-2.95 "Please port this to Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185698
<ubotu> New bug: #185699 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus' search button fails after the PDF printer be used (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185699
<svaksha> pochu: trying to file it in LP
<pochu> svaksha: link?
<svaksha> pochu: now i am filing it against base-installer, since installation-report is used in Debian
<svaksha> pochu: yet to file
<pochu> Not to the bug, but to the page which doesn't allow you to file it.
<ubotu> New bug: #185707 in vinagre (main) "vinagre doesn't appear in xfce menu" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185707
<svaksha> pochu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/185712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185712 in base-installer "installation failed after updating ubuntu7.10" [Undecided,New]
<svaksha> pochu: i moved away from that page, will get it
<svaksha> pochu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug , says There is no project named 'installation report' registered in Launchpad
<svaksha> pochu:          installation-report does not use         Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<svaksha>                    You can refine and resubmit your bug report.                                              Are you sure this bug is in upstream                                 installation-report?
<ubotu> New bug: #185710 in gpsd (universe) "gpsd: completely broken due to leap year bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185710
<pochu> svaksha: search for it in "Package", and not in "Project"
<pochu> Or alternatively use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<svaksha> pochu: the package is upstream (debian) but its not registered LP apparently :( anyway i used base-installer instead and filed it
<pochu> svaksha: Debian doesn't use Launchpad.
<pochu> But it's surely in Ubuntu
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-report/
<svaksha> pochu: yeah :(
<ubotu> New bug: #185711 in base-installer (main) "installation failed after updating ubuntu7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185711
<ubotu> New bug: #185712 in base-installer (main) "installation failed after updating ubuntu7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185712
<ubotu> New bug: #185713 in pypy (universe) "Please sync pypy 1.0.0-svn50146-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185713
<svaksha> pochu: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #185557 in totem (main) "Totem hangs with a song" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185557
<ubotu> New bug: #185718 in python-qt3 (main) "pyqtconfig not provided" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185718
<ubotu> New bug: #185719 in linux (main) "remove duplicate pci ids bcm43xx/ssb prism54/p54pci" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185719
<ubotu> New bug: #185721 in googleearth-package (multiverse) "Broken download of Googleearth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185721
<ubotu> New bug: #185725 in ubuntu-meta (main) "[hardy] hotkey-setup should be removed (obsoleted by hal)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185725
<ubotu> New bug: #185726 in qmail (multiverse) "Merge qmail 1.03-45 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185726
<ubotu> New bug: #185727 in freeradius (universe) "Main inclusion Report for freeradius" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185727
<ubotu> New bug: #185728 in nautilus (main) "nautilus starts at boot then crashes 10 times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185728
<ubotu> New bug: #185729 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] nautilus is unable to copy folders from samba" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185729
<ubotu> New bug: #185730 in totem (main) "totem 2.2 with x-sine dont show real-media format(rmvb) it says it cant load cook.so " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185730
<afflux> I'm seeing some bugs assigned to linux-source-2.6.24, which is actually a binary package, the source package would be just linux. Would it be okay to just reassign them to "linux" or was this intended?
<pochu> afflux: do you have an example? I didn't know it's possible to file bugs against binary packages
<afflux> pochu: I didn't know either
<afflux> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.24/
<afflux> Whenever you change a status or importancy of a bug, it will be automatically reassigned to linug, though
<afflux> *linux
<afflux> with a message like "linux-source-2.6.24 is a binary package.."
<svaksha> does LP have a file size limit to upload a log file for  bugs ?
<pochu> svaksha: I don't think so. You can ask in #launchpad though, they'll know better.
<ubotu> New bug: #185733 in openoffice.org (main) "calc doesn't remember settings in graphs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185733
<pochu> calc: you don't remember settings? ^ ;-)
<Kmos> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #185737 in pidgin (main) "pidgin[8097]: segfault at 0000002b eip b78be8a9 esp bfa417f0 error 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185737
<ubotu> New bug: #185741 in ubuntu "ICH4 USB driver causes too many wakeups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185741
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: hi
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: did you reported a bug about wine package with dbg symbols ?
<ubotu> New bug: #185742 in wxmaxima (universe) "Application crash on menu item selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185742
<dsas> yay for irate users, bug 112466
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112466 in update-manager "Prompted to Upgrade from Gutsy to Feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112466
<ubotu> New bug: #185748 in gnome-mount (main) "gvfs/gnome mount issues with stability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185748
<ubotu> New bug: #185750 in hal-cups-utils (main) "Updating hal-cups-utils tries to remove ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185750
<RAOF> mantiena-baltix: Yeah.  I forgot to subscribe you, sorry.
<ubotu> New bug: #185752 in f-spot (main) "dbus and f-spot not does not start f-spot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185752
<ubotu> New bug: #185754 in sip4-qt3 (main) "Please merge sip4-qt3 4.7.3-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185754
<ubotu> New bug: #185755 in audacious (universe) "audacious crashes on roll up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185755
<ubotu> New bug: #185756 in ubuntu "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<askand> Hello, does this bugreport look ok? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rawstudio/+bug/185757
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185757 in rawstudio "New version avaible: rawstudio-0.7" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #185757 in rawstudio (universe) "New version avaible: rawstudio-0.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185757
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: it's no problem if you forgot to subscribe be, just tell me a but number, I know how to subscribe :)
<mantiena-baltix> s/be/me
<RAOF> mantiena-baltix: You'd be after bug #185513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185513 in wine "Wine packages overly large" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185513
<mantiena-baltix> RAOF: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #185759 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice trying to overwrite libdba680li.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185759
<ubotu> New bug: #185762 in proj (universe) "Please sync proj 4.6.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185762
<ubotu> New bug: #185763 in plasma-playground (universe) "plasma-playground depends on virtual package kde4base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185763
<persia> afflux: pochu: Just FYI: gutsy had a linux-2.6.24 source package.  the linux source package is new for hardy.  You'll also find others from previous releases (e.g. 2.6.15, etc.).
<calc> pochu: :P
<ubotu> New bug: #185766 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount doesn't mount correctly a cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185766
<ubotu> New bug: #185767 in shadow (main) "passwd -l now locks out ssh keys too" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185767
<crimsun> hmm?  I wasn't aware gutsy had linux-2.6.24 or linux-source-2.6.24
<crimsun> at least it's not appearing with hardy's rmadison.
<ubotu> New bug: #185768 in gerbv (universe) "Please sync gerbv 2.0.0-5  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185768
<ubotu> New bug: #185769 in ubuntu "Broken icon handling in Nautilus 2.21.6 in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185769
 * persia is confused, and looks again
<calc> my wife charged her cellphone so i could call her... but forgot to turn it back on
<calc> lmao
<emgent> crimsun, ping
<persia> crimsun: Right.  My mistake.  linux-source-$version exists in gutsy, feisty, ...  I thought I remembered seeing a linux-source-2.6.24, but it must have been either my imagination or an artifact long since purged.
<ubotu> New bug: #185770 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network settings is broken, cannot set static IP related settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185770
<crimsun> emgent: pong
<emgent> crimsun, see query
<emgent> heya Fujitsu
<crimsun> oh, sorry.  Your query's way off the trailing edge of my irssi buffer.
<ubotu> New bug: #185771 in mplayer (multiverse) "video output aalib only displays the left hand side of the video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185771
<emgent> crimsun, ok
<emgent> can you sponsorize some upload for me ?
<crimsun> emgent: looking at them in a bit, handling alsa issues ATM
<emgent> crimsun, oh ok.
<emgent> i wil ask to Fujitsu
<crimsun> emgent: hmm, what needs processing?  hardy? gutsy? feisty? dapper?
<crimsun> emgent: the task statuses and the debdiffs seem at odds
<emgent> crimsun, stop
<crimsun> emgent: (this is audacity, #173153)
<emgent> Fujitsu, say to me that only ubuntu-security can sponsorize this fix
<crimsun> right, I can't push the stable release ones, only hardy
<emgent> i was think that motu-swat can, but now i know no :P
<emgent> ok crimsun np, i will ask to keescook && jdstrand
<emgent> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185778 in yelp (main) "Yelp stays frozen after clicking on a external link " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185778
<ubotu> New bug: #185779 in nautilus (main) "nautilus segfaults on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185779
<BlackDiamonds> could some one triage this bug ?
<BlackDiamonds> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-wlan-ng/+bug/185179
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185179 in linux-wlan-ng "card is not recognized in live session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #185780 in libsdl1.2 (main) "sdl's aalib & libcaca support is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185780
<ubotu> New bug: #185781 in ubuntu "The "Data still needs to be written to a device" dialogue is not an obvious warning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185781
<BlackDiamonds> it's really simple and all it needs is a push to the offical maintainer
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-25
<ubotu> New bug: #185782 in sdl-image1.2 (main) "Buffer overflow in GIF handling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185782
<ubotu> New bug: #185783 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[Hardy] users-admin appears to allow unauthorized password changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185783
<ubotu> New bug: #185786 in transmission (main) "Please sync transmission 1.02-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185786
<ubotu> New bug: #185787 in gnome-control-center (main) "[Hardy] gnome-localization-properties is completely broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185787
<ubotu> New bug: #185789 in gwget2 (universe) "Installation in the wrong folder (dup-of: 141048)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185789
<ubotu> New bug: #185791 in ristretto (universe) "Ristretto not opening files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185791
<ubotu> New bug: #185794 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: ??? post-installation script ?????? 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185794
<ubotu> New bug: #185795 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Ark compression with dolphin bad configured." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185795
<ubotu> New bug: #185798 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Dolphin servicemenus creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185798
<ubotu> New bug: #185799 in evince (main) "package evince 2.21.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185799
<ubotu> New bug: #185800 in ubuntu "All KDE control modules are in "Lost & Found"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185800
<blkorpheus> Bug #183561
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183561 in gnome-applets "Failed to load Localtions XML in Weather Report" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183561
<ubotu> New bug: #185801 in ubuntu "Problem in cdrdao-dbgsym" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185801
<ubotu> New bug: #185802 in ubuntu "Problem in libarts1c2a-dbgsym" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185802
<ubotu> New bug: #185803 in ubuntu ""New Printer" dialog box contains grammatical error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185803
<ubotu> New bug: #185804 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] BadRAM Linux Kernel Patch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185804
<ubotu> New bug: #185805 in ubuntu "Need a way to list high urgency updates only" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185805
<ubotu> New bug: #185807 in laptop-mode (universe) "SONY VAIO VGN-BX DON'T POWER OFF UBUNTU 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185807
<ubotu> New bug: #185811 in ubuntu "No sound on fresh install of 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185811
<ubotu> New bug: #185809 in restricted-manager (restricted) "[hardy] restricted-manager break xorg when enabling fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185809
<ubotu> New bug: #185810 in ubuntu "Art of Illusion - Easy to use 3D modeling studio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185810
<ubotu> New bug: #185814 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Spicebird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185814
<ubotu> New bug: #185816 in lftp (main) "I Can Access by ftp Can't by lftp ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185816
<ubotu> New bug: #185818 in tar (main) "tar does not recognize it is running on a nfs device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185818
<ubotu> New bug: #185821 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner confusing dvd burning size error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185821
<greg-g> I messed up, need some help from a bug-controler
<greg-g> marked a bug a duplicate of another, but it isn't. bug that should no longer be a duplicate: bug 185805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185805 in ubuntu "Need a way to list high urgency updates only (dup-of: 164681)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185805
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164681 in update-manager "[wishlist] Update-manager should allow to ignore misc updates" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164681
<greg-g> Please advise on the correct remedy.
<ubotu> New bug: #185828 in ubuntu "Can not login if choosing Vietnamese during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185828
<techno_freak> greg-g, removed the duplicate, its not duplicate anymore, ok?
<greg-g> techno_freak: yes, thank you
<techno_freak> greg-g, welcome :)
<greg-g> techno_freak: could you set that now de-duplicated bug to wishlist?
 * greg-g goes to bed
<ubotu> New bug: #185830 in python-qt4 (main) "Please merge python-qt4 4.3.1-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185830
<ubotu> New bug: #185832 in smbldap-tools (universe) "ldaps cannot be used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185832
<ubotu> New bug: #185833 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup includes files exceeding the max size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185833
<ubotu> New bug: #185835 in ubuntu "Huge text in logon screen and KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185835
<ubotu> New bug: #185836 in hal (main) "hbhbhb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185836
<ubotu> New bug: #185839 in console-tools (main) "console-tools is deprecated to kbd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185839
<ubotu> New bug: #185837 in console-tools (main) "Links in the documentation are invalid or unsupported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185837
<ubotu> New bug: #185846 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes if I click on favorite folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185846
<ubotu> New bug: #185849 in virt-manager (universe) "virt-manager can not create a new virtual machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185849
<ubotu> New bug: #185747 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "aticonfig crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86nameCompare() (dup-of: 181405)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185747
<ubotu> New bug: #185850 in nautilus (main) "preview of some TIFF files send nautilus  window in infinite loop (u7.10 - nautilus 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185850
<ubotu> New bug: #185852 in mpd (universe) "mpd ignores replaygain tags in flac files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185852
<ubotu> New bug: #185854 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Setting static IP in Network Settings doesn't produce correct data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185854
<ubotu> New bug: #185857 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] don manolo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185857
<ubotu> New bug: #185858 in cacti (universe) "Cacti (Hardy) Does Not Have cli tools" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185858
<ubotu> New bug: #185868 in wink (multiverse) "wink complains about not finding libexpat.so.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185868
<ubotu> New bug: #185862 in linux (main) "[Hardy] Regression: missing CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PMAC  in config makes kernel unusable on apple mac mini" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185862
<ubotu> New bug: #185863 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Lenovo R61: Interrupt settings interfere with screen resolution config on amd-64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185863
<ubotu> New bug: #185867 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Neverball game object incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185867
<ubotu> New bug: #185871 in netbase (main) "ppp not up immediately after S40networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185871
<ubotu> New bug: #185873 in xorg (main) "Lenovo R61: nv driver freezes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185873
<ubotu> New bug: #185874 in ubuntu "Evolution ignores changes in CalDAV Calendar settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185874
<ubotu> New bug: #185876 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185876
<ubotu> New bug: #185877 in apt-cacher (universe) "apt-cacher does not support transparent proxy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185877
<ubotu> New bug: #185878 in ubuntu "GRUB Installation Fails if non-ext3 Root Partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185878
<ubotu> New bug: #185813 in gnomebaker (universe) "gnomebaker crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185813
<ubotu> New bug: #185880 in gnome-gpg "gnome-keyring-daemon upgrades cause error 9 searching the keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185880
<ubotu> New bug: #185882 in parted (main) "Fix build failure with gcc-4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185882
<persia> Does anyone understand how the interface for non-default mounted drives is supposed to work?  I suspect that bug #185621 is either a support issue or is better entitled "Non-default mount points do not open by default in nautilus", but I'm not sure how to lead the user to the right solution (good bug or support).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185621 in ubuntu "my sata drive thinks its a scsi drive" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185621
<ubotu> New bug: #185556 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185556
<ubotu> New bug: #185883 in firebird2.0 (universe) "firebird2.0-classic permissions on /var/run/firebird/2.0 incorrect after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185883
<seb128> persia: I'm not sure to understand the question, could you describe the issue?
<persia> seb128: When the user attempts to open an extra internal drive in nautilus in places...computer...drives they report nothing happening.  I'm not sure if they are doing something wrong (in which case it should be a question), or if there might be a bug.  I'd like either guidance on what information is required, or someone else to take over triage for this bug.
<seb128> is that using the new nautilus?
<seb128> looks like a bug
<persia> seb128: I thought the new nautilus went in post-alpha 3.  Was it just before?
<seb128> persia: the new nautilus has been uploaded this week
<persia> That's what I thought.  Looking at the bug again, it appears the problem only surfaced "in the last few days", so you're probably right.  What info would you like about the user system to help debug?
<seb128> none at the moment
<ubotu> New bug: #185885 in qtparted (main) "FTBFS (patch doesn't apply)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185885
<persia> seb128: OK.  I'll just assign it to nautilus then.  Thanks.
<seb128> you are welcome!
<ubotu> New bug: #185889 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel 2.20.1 right orientation causes instable task buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185889
<ubotu> New bug: #185890 in python-bibtex (universe) "[Hardy] python-bibtex is still 1.2.2, but 1.2.4 available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185890
<ubotu> New bug: #185891 in compiz (main) "compiz does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185891
<ubotu> New bug: #185892 in ubuntu-docs (main) "instructions how to paste commands incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185892
<ubotu> New bug: #185893 in libgtk2-ex-podviewer-perl (universe) "libgtk2-ex-podviewer-perl needs dependency on libgtk2-ex-simplelist-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185893
<ubotu> New bug: #185894 in update-manager (main) "update manager says updated when no net access" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185894
<ubotu> New bug: #185895 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashes when deleting empty "Debian" subfolder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185895
<persia> thekorn: Please don't put edge URLs in mail posts.  Everyone with access to edge can also access production, but the reverse is not the case.
<thekorn> persia, oh, sorry, did not know that,
<thekorn> I thought redirecting of url also works the other way,
<thekorn> will remember this
<persia> thekorn: Well, everyone has display, but those not in the beta-testers group can't log into edge, so subscription, etc. breaks.
<thekorn> ah, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #185896 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver (and gnome-screensaver-preferences) crash upon displaying "Vlechtwerk" screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185896
<ubotu> New bug: #185898 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-media OSD behaves incorrectly on volume re-adjust before OSD has fully faded out." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185898
<ubotu> New bug: #185900 in evolution (main) "Evolution makes a "click" sound twice on certain actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185900
<ubotu> New bug: #185903 in kdepim (main) "Creating New Distribution List just not works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185903
<ubotu> New bug: #185904 in gvfs (main) "GVFS:  Unable to copy tar.gz backed up data from pen drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185904
<ubotu> New bug: #185906 in update-manager-core (main) "update-manager-core requires 0.81 but it is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185906
<ubotu> New bug: #185908 in openoffice.org (main) "Support anchor URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185908
<ubotu> New bug: #184320 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184320
<ubotu> New bug: #185909 in ubuntu "File browser fails opening media:/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185909
<ubotu> New bug: #184333 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184333
 * Iulian m00s
<ubotu> New bug: #185911 in sendmail (universe) "the   command newaliases does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185911
<ubotu> New bug: #185913 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin file manager forget window size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185913
<ubotu> New bug: #185395 in ubuntu "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185395
<ubotu> New bug: #185915 in ubuntu "shared folder do not install samba and nfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185915
<ubotu> New bug: #185916 in gdm (main) "XDMCP fails with GDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185916
<ubotu> New bug: #185917 in lucene2 (multiverse) "lucene2 jdk dependence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185917
<ubotu> New bug: #185404 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185404
<ubotu> New bug: #184372 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184372
<ubotu> New bug: #185918 in gcc-4.1 (main) "segmentation fault in std::string destructor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185918
<ubotu> New bug: #185919 in ubuntu-docs (main) "video card for graphics card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185919
<ubotu> New bug: #185784 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator SIGSEGV opening window menu on undecorated windowa" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185784
<ubotu> New bug: #185921 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "amd64 sun-java6-bin libs built with 1MiB alignment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185921
<ubotu> New bug: #183909 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV after initial config (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183909
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #183915 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183915
<ubotu> New bug: #185927 in meta-kde4 (universe) "User info and kubuntu branding in kickoff not appropriate for dark themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185927
<ubotu> New bug: #183975 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183975
<ubotu> New bug: #185536 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185536
<ubotu> New bug: #185928 in rhythmbox (main) "Keyboard shortcut Space restarts track, should be play/pause" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185928
<ubotu> New bug: #185929 in ubuntu "CD-ROM icon will not go away" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185929
<ubotu> New bug: #185930 in liferea (main) "Latest update to Liferea 1.4.11 breaks advance to next unread feed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185930
<ubotu> New bug: #185933 in evolution (main) "evolution-exchange-storage runs altough exchange plugin is disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185933
<ubotu> New bug: #185935 in serpentine (universe) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185935
<ubotu> New bug: #183421 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in g_mutex_free_posix_impl()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183421
<ubotu> New bug: #185468 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_hash_table_lookup() (dup-of: 185441)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185468
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #185938 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome-panel seg faults when adding Birmingham UK to clock applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185938
<ubotu> New bug: #185939 in ubuntu "nautilus crashed when working with samba" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185939
<blkorpheus> liferea is broken
<ubotu> New bug: #184578 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184578
<ubotu> New bug: #185943 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libini4j-java needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185943
<ubotu> New bug: #185944 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Window List 2.21.5 will only show applications from ALL desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185944
<ubotu> New bug: #185945 in tsclient (main) "continuous disconnection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185945
<ubotu> New bug: #184599 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed when retriving emails (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184599
<pochu> blkorpheus: how so?
<blkorpheus> the forward button
<pochu> blkorpheus: bug 185930, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185930 in liferea "Latest update to Liferea 1.4.11 breaks advance to next unread feed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185930
<blkorpheus> advance to next unread ....yes
<blkorpheus> i filed that bug
<blkorpheus> your quick
<blkorpheus> one of my favorite programs
<blkorpheus> use it everyday, sad to see that minor bug
<pochu> blkorpheus: I'll get to it soon, thanks for reporting it.
<blkorpheus> thank you for responding so fast !!!
<blkorpheus> glad to know I'll have my reader back soon
<blkorpheus> :)
<kai^sds> blkorpheus: Seems to be something special with your system - I can't reproduce it here
<ubotu> New bug: #185947 in ubuntu "Language en_US does not exist; using System default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185947
<ubotu> New bug: #185948 in zenity (main) "zenity --scale dialog's --value= option ignores the values higher then 100." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185948
<ubotu> New bug: #185950 in network-manager (main) "Gutsy wlan problem with ZyDAS 802.11b WiFi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185950
<blkorpheus> kai^sds, oh no....I just reinstalled it
<blkorpheus> nothing changed on the system, just updated to the new lifrea
<blkorpheus> I can reproduce fine however :(
<blkorpheus> I open lifrea
<blkorpheus> then I go to the unread folder....click the first headline to reveal the text in liferea's window, then the forward button to next unread, and the page is blank, as before it would automatically reveal the summary of the next feed...thats not happening
<blkorpheus> the feed in fact does change, but the display of the summary text, no longer does
<blkorpheus> ctrl-n and the forward button work, liferea just no long reveals the summary text, after the advance
<kai^sds> blkorpheus: yeah, now I can see it
<kai^sds> blkorpheus: It works in folders other than "unread"
<blkorpheus> :)
<blkorpheus> ahhh
<blkorpheus> hope that is not on purpose
<kai^sds> no, I guess not
<kai^sds> can you please add that information to the bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #185592 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185592
<ubotu> New bug: #185952 in linux-source-2.6.22 "PPC iBook cannot install from CD-ROM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185952
<blkorpheus> done
<ubotu> New bug: #184702 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184702
<ubotu> New bug: #185897 in ubuntu "Bug reporting instuctions need humanising" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185897
<ubotu> New bug: #185955 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] : SD card readers fail, all kinds." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185955
<ubotu> New bug: #185956 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance control modules are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185956
<blkorpheus> new server kernel is broken as well
<pochu> hi jwendell :)
<jwendell> hello, pochu
<jwendell> pochu, how are you, guy?
<pochu> jwendell: fine, thanks. trying to get a useful retrace for bug 178101 ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178101 in vinagre "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV in setcontext()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178101
<ubotu> New bug: #185960 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libswingworker-java needs packaging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185960
<jwendell> pochu, does that happen to you too?
<jwendell> is it reproducible?
<pochu> jwendell: isn't it the same as bug 183169?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183169 in gtk-vnc "Crash if hostname is not found" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183169
<jwendell> pochu, I don't think so
<pochu> jwendell: at least the trace looks similar... although it isn't very useful
<jwendell> pochu, he's saying that it freezes on password dialog
<jwendell> weird
<jwendell> pochu, you could generate a package for gtk-vnc trunk in your ppa and ask the user to try with your gtk-vnc
<jwendell> pochu, if it works, it's a dupe
<pochu> jwendell: I'll try to get it uploaded to the archive. If I can't, I'll upload to my ppa
<pochu> jwendell: do you know of an ETA for gtk-vnc 0.3.3?
<jwendell> pochu, we're going to release 0.3.3 by the end of next week
<pochu> ok
<jwendell> pochu, where are you from?
<pochu> jwendell: spain
<jwendell> cool
<ubotu> New bug: #185961 in linux-meta (main) "linux-image-2.6.24-5-server stall upon bootup at usbhid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185961
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> Bah
<bddebian> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #185962 in ubuntu-docs (main) ""The partition" is unspecified" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185962
<ubotu> New bug: #185963 in ubuntu "Kubuntu does not show Youtube videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185963
<ubotu> New bug: #185964 in nautilus (main) "gvs-enabled version removable devices regressions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185964
<ubotu> New bug: #185965 in gimp (main) "Error open file over ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185965
<ubotu> New bug: #185959 in xmds (universe) "octave3.0 transition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185959
<ubotu> New bug: #184263 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV resizing window (dup-of: 183499)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184263
<ubotu> New bug: #185967 in cairodevice (universe) "[Sync Request] cairodevice 2.6-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185967
<ubotu> New bug: #185968 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Remove gnome-keyring-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185968
<seb128> jwendell: do you think it's really required to remove gnome-keyring-manager? it's small and handy, is there any issue to let it in universe?
<jwendell> seb128, hi!
<seb128> hey
<jwendell> seb128, I just think that there is no reason to have 2 similar applications being shipped by default
<seb128> there is none
<jwendell> seb128, but an downgrade to universe could do the job
<seb128> we demoted gnome-keyring-manager when we promoted seahorse
<jwendell> seb128, I've installed Hardy yestarday and gnome-keyring-manager is around
<seb128> did you use a daily?
<jwendell> seb128, I've used alpha 3 cd
<jwendell> and did upgrades
<seb128> the changes have been made after that
<seb128> you had no searhorse then
<seb128> it has been triggered on upgrade
<seb128> but upgrades don't remove packages installed
<seb128> new install will not have it now
<jwendell> seb128, ok, now I have both, but still apt-cache shows keyring-manager in main
<seb128> right, looks like it has not been demoted yet
<jwendell> seb128, but, what's the point of having a obsolete/unmaintained package in repo?
<seb128> jwendell: some people don't want seahorse, too many depends, agent running, etc
<seb128> jwendell: gnome-keyring-manager is small and not really buggy
<jwendell> seb128, are you included in that group of people ;)
<jwendell> hehehe
<seb128> I don't like seahorse much
<seb128> but I really had use for gnome-keyring-manager neither
<seb128> so I don't really care either way
<seb128> we should check with xubuntu users, etc though
<seb128> they might like it better
<jeromeg> seb128: i think we don't care (xubuntu users)
<ubotu> New bug: #185969 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libappframework-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185969
<ubotu> New bug: #185970 in file-roller (main) "File-roller shows size of content in .rar wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185970
<ubotu> New bug: #185971 in ubuntu "ipw3945 doesn't up correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185971
<seb128> jeromeg: ok, good
<jeromeg> seb128: they both ship a lot of gnome deps, so it doesn't change much for us
<ubotu> New bug: #185304 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() when mounting an USB "disk" in a phone. (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185304
<ubotu> New bug: #185972 in lastfm (universe) "lastfm hasn't the lastfm icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185972
<ubotu> New bug: #185975 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libbeansbinding-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185975
<ubotu> New bug: #185978 in firehol (universe) "The rcS.d script for firehol is missing some options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185978
<ubotu> New bug: #185511 in gnome-mount (main) "usb flash drive crashes when plugged in (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185511
<ubotu> New bug: #185981 in aptitude (main) "holding a package in aptitude does not set dpkg's selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185981
<ubotu> New bug: #185982 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libnb-javaparser-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185982
<ubotu> New bug: #184826 in vino (main) "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 181648)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184826
<ubotu> New bug: #185985 in notecase (universe) "Menu -> view -> Node Title Bar " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185985
<ubotu> New bug: #185340 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185340
<ubotu> New bug: #185342 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 154428)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185342
<ubotu> New bug: #185986 in davfs2 (universe) "WebDAV extremely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185986
<ubotu> New bug: #185987 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Program not utillizing the CPU fully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185987
<ubotu> New bug: #185988 in manpages (main) "typo in /usr/share/man/man2/chdir.2.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185988
<blkorpheus> Jan 25 13:10:42 amd sm-msp-queue[14679]: m0OD01n5014232: to=postmaster, delay=1+05:10:12, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=8228184, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: 451 4.3.0 Temporary system failure. Please try again later.
<ubotu> New bug: #185989 in koctave (universe) "[REMOVAL REQUEST] koctave" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185989
<ubotu> New bug: #185990 in distcc (universe) "distcc DISTCC_SAVE_TEMPS different for 32, 64-bit gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185990
<ubotu> New bug: #185991 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libnb-svnclientadapter-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185991
<ubotu> New bug: #185992 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "3D acceleration disabled in Fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185992
<ubotu> New bug: #185994 in empathy (universe) "Please sync empathy 0.21.5.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185994
<ubotu> New bug: #185995 in ubuntu "Please sync autocutsel 0.9.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185995
<ubotu> New bug: #185996 in apport (main) "apport should attach the versions of libraries used in crashed programs" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185996
<ubotu> New bug: #185997 in xpenguins-applet (universe) "[Hardy alpha 3] Gnome Panel Plugin for XPenguinsApplet gives an Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185997
<ubotu> New bug: #185998 in nautilus (main) "open dosbox game with nautilus crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185998
<ubotu> New bug: #186000 in firefox (main) "[edgy] Firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186000
<ubotu> New bug: #186006 in gdesklets (universe) "Python slowly eats memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186006
<ubotu> New bug: #186007 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo writer opens but with no new file when launched from menu on XFCE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186007
<ubotu> New bug: #186008 in ebug-http (universe) "Please sync ebug-http 0.31-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186008
<ubotu> New bug: #186010 in xl2tpd (universe) "Please sync xl2tpd 1.1.12.dfsg.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186010
<ubotu> New bug: #186012 in kvdr (universe) "Merge kvdr 0.64-5.1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186012
<ubotu> New bug: #186015 in pvm (universe) "Please sync pvm 3.4.5-10 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186015
<ubotu> New bug: #186013 in byzanz (universe) "Byanz and Compiz don't get along" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186013
<ubotu> New bug: #186004 in gnome-panel (main) "After trying to select a screensaver, i am not able to change  resolution anymore.And i am not able to change the screesaver too! the selecte screesaver is Molecule (when i try to open screensver prefences, it hangs!) and the only possible resolution is  now 640X480 !" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186004
<ubotu> New bug: #186016 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] console-freecell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186016
<ubotu> New bug: #186018 in ubuntu "Switching to battery power locks up Macbook pro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186018
<ubotu> New bug: #186019 in libcairo (main) "PDF backend does not embed images correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186019
<ubotu> New bug: #186021 in libimager-perl (universe) "Merge libimager-perl  0.62-2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186021
<ubotu> New bug: #186022 in gnome-panel (main) "clock applet has no multiple timezone indicator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186022
<ubotu> New bug: #186024 in ubuntu "Include libopenfx in ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186024
<ubotu> New bug: #186025 in midentd (universe) "Merge midentd 2.3.1-3.2 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186025
<ubotu> New bug: #186027 in totem (main) "[Hardy] totem when playing an audio file windowed corrupts the screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186027
<ubotu> New bug: #186028 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186028
<ubotu> New bug: #186029 in kdebase (main) "kdm login screen slides when mouse moved up to the screen border and trying to move farther" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186029
<ubotu> New bug: #186030 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probleme de dependențe - lăsat neconfigurat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186030
<ubotu> New bug: #186031 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probleme de dependențe - lăsat neconfigurat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186031
<ubotu> New bug: #186032 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probleme de dependențe - lăsat neconfigurat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186032
<ubotu> New bug: #186033 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186033
<ubotu> New bug: #186034 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: probleme de dependențe - lăsat neconfigurat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186034
<ubotu> New bug: #186035 in oleo (universe) "Merge oleo  1.99.16-10 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186035
<ubotu> New bug: #186036 in cherrypy3 (universe) "Please sync cherrypy3 3.0.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186036
<ubotu> New bug: #186026 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "lg flatron l222ws monitor not listed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186026
<ubotu> New bug: #186037 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Cannot launch firefox from desktop URLs, nor drag URLs to Desktop." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186037
<ubotu> New bug: #186042 in gnome-control-center (main) "mouse settings touchpad preferences not avaiable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186042
<ubotu> New bug: #186039 in xpad (universe) "Background of xpad icon inside notification applet isn't transparent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186039
<ubotu> New bug: #186041 in synaptic (main) "update-manager failed to retrieve update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186041
<ubotu> New bug: #186044 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kde4-style-bespin" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186044
<ubotu> New bug: #184912 in climl "not integrated with ubuntu (dup-of: 185220)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184912
<ubotu> New bug: #186046 in compiz (main) "Desktop menu bars and icons all disapear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186046
<ubotu> New bug: #186047 in compiz (main) "Desktop menu bars and icons all disapear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186047
<ubotu> New bug: #186048 in ubuntu "Gnome - Connect to server - nothing happens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186048
<ubotu> New bug: #186049 in beagle (universe) "System.DllNotFoundException: libgalago" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186049
<ubotu> New bug: #186050 in xfce4-panel (universe) "[gutsy] orage has no way to *not* load window in desktop plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186050
<ubotu> New bug: #186051 in openoffice.org (main) "In OpenOffice-Calc, when using some accents (in French) in a rotated text (90°), the PDF export doesn't render the cell correctly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186051
<ubotu> New bug: #186052 in ubuntu "gedit "save  as" problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186052
<ubotu> New bug: #186054 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Sound anormaly grow up when playing on Dell Precision M6300" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186054
<ubotu> New bug: #186056 in ubuntu "Ubuntu won't power off IBM Thinkpad T22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186056
<ubotu> New bug: #186058 in compiz (main) "Compiz-fusion makes the desktop freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186058
<ubotu> New bug: #186060 in libflashsupport (universe) "OSS not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186060
<ubotu> New bug: #186062 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "please update linux-wlan-ng (prism2_usb) to latest version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186062
<ubotu> New bug: #186063 in ubuntu "launchers for locations not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186063
<ubotu> New bug: #186064 in evolution (main) "Profile refers to old /home/user location when restoring backup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186064
<ubotu> New bug: #186065 in digikam (main) "digikam Error loading 'kio_digikamalbums'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186065
<ubotu> New bug: #186066 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186066
<ubotu> New bug: #186067 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186067
<ubotu> New bug: #186068 in mono-addins (main) "package libmono-addins0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186068
<ubotu> New bug: #186069 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186069
<ubotu> New bug: #186070 in ubuntu "Caret Browsing Bug freezes system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186070
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-26
<ubotu> New bug: #186071 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal stuck installing configuring-sun-java-6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186071
<ubotu> New bug: #186072 in haskelldb (universe) "Please sync haskelldb 0.10-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186072
<ubotu> New bug: #186073 in ubuntu "Please sync libgetopt-tabular-perl 0.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186073
<ubotu> New bug: #186075 in openoffice.org (main) "Continues crashes Writer OOo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186075
<ubotu> New bug: #186076 in klibc (main) "libklibc-dev broken for arch=x86" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186076
<ubotu> New bug: #186078 in ubuntu "It would be a good idea if it would be possible to define a apt-proxy on setting up a new System" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186078
<ubotu> New bug: #186079 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "No sound on flash plugin & usb creative sound card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186079
<ubotu> New bug: #186080 in bind9 (main) "misleading man page category phrase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186080
<ubotu> New bug: #186081 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed on add imap account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186081
<ubotu> New bug: #186083 in mono (main) "package mono-gac 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186083
<ubotu> New bug: #186085 in debian-installer (main) "Safeurste" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186085
<ubotu> New bug: #186087 in ubuntu "Ricoh R5C843 card reader doesn't work on vaio thinkpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186087
<ubotu> New bug: #186088 in gtk-doc (main) "gtk-doc not in gutsy (or only source package)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186088
<ubotu> New bug: #186089 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186089
<ubotu> New bug: #186090 in ubuntu "CD/DVD Creator does not burn multi-session CD/DVD's." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186090
<ubotu> New bug: #186091 in pysdm (universe) "Gutsy package pysdm has dependencies on python-gtk2 and python-glade2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186091
<ubotu> New bug: #186092 in nautilus (main) "Hardy Alpha 3 Places Network fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186092
<ubotu> New bug: #186093 in omnievents (universe) "Please sync omnievents 1:2.6.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186093
<ubotu> New bug: #186094 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed at Configuring Additional Service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186094
<ubotu> New bug: #186095 in ubuntu "hardware destroyed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186095
<ubotu> New bug: #186096 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't install my Canon LBP-2900 printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186096
<ubotu> New bug: #175676 in baltix "backport tracker 0.6.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175676
<ubotu> New bug: #186097 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "awn-manager should depend on python-glade2 and libimage-librsvg-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186097
<ubotu> New bug: #186098 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186098
<ubotu> New bug: #186099 in nautilus (main) "file system seen as scsi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186099
<ubotu> New bug: #186101 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-5-server 2.6.24-5.9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186101
<ubotu> New bug: #186102 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-image-server 2.6.24.5.6 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186102
<ubotu> New bug: #186103 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy alternate installer fails to recognize display on Averatec 3280" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186103
<ubotu> New bug: #186105 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Cannot change USB mouse to a ps/2 mouse in gutsy(Based on question #22887) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186105
<ubotu> New bug: #186107 in b43-fwcutter (universe) "b43-fwcutter's 008 version is marked as deprecated on b43 project. It should be updated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186107
<ubotu> New bug: #186108 in flashplugin-nonfree "it will not install flash plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186108
<ubotu> New bug: #186109 in sshmenu (universe) "Terminal Window Never Shows Up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186109
<ubotu> New bug: #186110 in totem (main) "Totem does not play VCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186110
<ubotu> New bug: #186113 in ubuntu "kmix don't work with the sound control button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186113
<ubotu> New bug: #186114 in sysvinit "umountroot cannot handle fuse host mounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186114
<ubotu> New bug: #186115 in ubuntu "SD card reader does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186115
<ubotu> New bug: #186116 in ubuntu "gtk software (eg Firefox) appearance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186116
<ubotu> New bug: #186117 in wubi "Cannot remount ntfs" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186117
<ubotu> New bug: #186119 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186119
<ubotu> New bug: #186120 in mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer (backports) segfaults if called without absolute path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186120
<ubotu> New bug: #186121 in ed (main) "Typo in man page of 'ed'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186121
<ubotu> New bug: #186122 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "Okular has a strange default window size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186122
<ubotu> New bug: #186123 in nautilus-sendto (main) "sendto entry does not disappear when nautilus-sendto is removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186123
<calc> Hobbsee: good evening
<ubotu> New bug: #186124 in linux-meta (main) "Blank screen with lates restricted-modules update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186124
<ubotu> New bug: #186126 in php5 (main) "php5-dev's php-config reports bad info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186126
<ubotu> New bug: #186129 in ubuntu "AVerMedia AVerTV DVB-T Volar USB not initialised on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186129
<ubotu> New bug: #186130 in libnxml (universe) "libnxml needs a versioned build-dependency on cdbs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186130
<ubotu> New bug: #181801 in lybniz (universe) "untitled filter in save as form" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181801
<ubotu> New bug: #186131 in avant-window-navigator (universe) "[hardy] awn-manager crashes when trying to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186131
<ubotu> New bug: #186132 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Konqueror KDE4 - Web browser crashes on close " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186132
<ubotu> New bug: #186133 in pulseaudio (main) "Pulsaudio freezes computer if module-oss is loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186133
<ubotu> New bug: #186134 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186134
<ubotu> New bug: #186135 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186135
<ubotu> New bug: #186136 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186136
<ubotu> New bug: #186137 in texmaker (universe) "Inclusion of external files doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186137
<ubotu> New bug: #186139 in totem (main) "Video codec 'JPEG' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186139
<ubotu> New bug: #186140 in alsamixergui (universe) "alsamixer doesn't save settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186140
<ubotu> New bug: #186141 in nautilus-actions (main) "missing nautilus-actions menu entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186141
<ubotu> New bug: #186142 in qt4-x11 (main) "Some programs can't build with -Wl,--no-undefined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186142
<ubotu> New bug: #186143 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach_remove_or_steal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186143
<ubotu> New bug: #186146 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity causes many nautilus windows to open when scaning for migrate settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186146
<ubotu> New bug: #186147 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity "failed to remove conflicting files"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186147
<ubotu> New bug: #186148 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "User has no right to use VirtualBox after installation." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186148
<ubotu> New bug: #186149 in nautilus (main) "nautilus - recursive copying does not work yet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186149
<ubotu> New bug: #186150 in googleearth-package (multiverse) "googleearth-package fails to create .deb package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186150
<ubotu> New bug: #186151 in evolution (main) "evolution: cannot choose mailserver type exchange" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186151
<ubotu> New bug: #186152 in youtube-dl (universe) "Please sync youtube-dl 2008.01.24-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186152
<ubotu> New bug: #186153 in kdebase (main) "screensaver preferences not saved between sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186153
<ubotu> New bug: #186144 in nautilus (main) "Thumbnail settings has no effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186144
<ubotu> New bug: #186156 in alsa-driver (main) "after new install and updating hardy, the whole system has NO SOUND" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186156
<ubotu> New bug: #186157 in language-selector (main) "qt-language-selector has bad char encoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186157
<ubotu> New bug: #186158 in sysprof (universe) "Please sync sysprof 1.0.9-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186158
<ubotu> New bug: #186159 in netpbm-free (main) "pbmtextps/pnmcrop crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186159
<ubotu> New bug: #186160 in wormux (universe) "wormux new version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186160
<ubotu> New bug: #186161 in nautilus (main) "[HARDY] audio CD mounted with paper icon on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186161
<ubotu> New bug: #186163 in yelp (main) "Boot system stops  on the 1st. or second step of the orange scale displayed on Gutsy Gibbon 7.1o. Tell me what to do to cancel that ! Thanks to you!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186163
<ubotu> New bug: #186164 in ubuntu "latex: multiple texmf.cnf files do not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186164
<ubotu> New bug: #186165 in gnome-panel (main) "E:Das Paket sun-java6-bin muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafür finden.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186165
<ubotu> New bug: #186166 in qalculate-kde (universe) "Merge qalculate-kde 0.9.6-2 from Debian(Unstable) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186166
<ubotu> New bug: #186168 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk always crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186168
<ubotu> New bug: #186167 in linux-source-2.6.24 (main) "dmesg: Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186167
<ubotu> New bug: #186170 in mono (main) "package libmono1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186170
<ubotu> New bug: #186172 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "konsole-kde4 goes black and eats my cursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186172
<ubotu> New bug: #186173 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186173
<ubotu> New bug: #186171 in mono (main) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186171
<ubotu> New bug: #186174 in m17n-db (universe) "Please update to 1.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186174
<ubotu> New bug: #186175 in mono (main) "package libmono2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186175
<ubotu> New bug: #186177 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186177
<ubotu> New bug: #186178 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186178
<ubotu> New bug: #186180 in libimager-perl (universe) "Merge libimager-perl  0.62-3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186180
<ubotu> New bug: #186181 in ubuntu "nvidia driver improper initialization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186181
<ubotu> New bug: #186183 in drqueue (universe) "Update drqueue to version 0.64.3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186183
<ubotu> New bug: #186184 in i8kutils (universe) "[Gusty] Wrong information in the manpages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186184
<wolfger> Looks like we need a change to "won't fix" for the linux-source-2.6.15 package on Bug #24533 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 24533 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Fail to boot smp kernel" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24533
<ubotu> New bug: #186185 in mono (main) "nvidia-glx driver crashes upon enabling it. also can't detect cards at all correctly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186185
<ubotu> New bug: #186186 in epiphany-browser (main) "web page background render errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186186
<crimsun> wolfger: that change would be appropriate, yes.
<wolfger> crimsun: "won't fix" is not available to me as a status
<crimsun> I've set it.
<wolfger> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #186187 in pcre3 (main) "Please merge pcre3 7.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186187
<ubotu> New bug: #186188 in ubuntu "error connecting acer n311 via usb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186188
<ubotu> New bug: #186189 in ubuntu "error connecting acer n311 via usb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186189
<ubotu> New bug: #186190 in f-spot (main) "package f-spot 0.4.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186190
<ubotu> New bug: #186191 in rhythmbox (main) "window does not restore gracefully when returning form small display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186191
<taxman> hello I'm testing the Ubuntu daily images and I'm trying to learn how to file bugs. To file bugs for the initial start or install screen on the livecd, what package is that?
<crimsun> ok, to clarify, when you mean "daily", are you referring to "daily-live" (desktop) or "daily" (alternate)?
<crimsun> err, sorry
<crimsun> clearly you mean desktop.
<ubotu> New bug: #186193 in hal (main) "soundgraph imon LCD not recognized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186193
<taxman> yes, for example the Hindi script doesn't appear correctly. Unicode characters that should combine don't. And I want to know where to add more translations
<crimsun> taxman: gfxboot
<taxman> thank you. Are translations for that filed as bug reports too?
<crimsun> I'm not certain regarding translations; you'll want to ask in #launchpad.
<taxman> ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #185957 in ubuntu (main) "After install nvidia 169.09 drivers with Envy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185957
<ubotu> New bug: #186196 in gnome-mount (main) "missing gnome-mount properties page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186196
<ubotu> New bug: #186199 in exempi (main) "Please sync exempi 1.99.7-1 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186199
<ubotu> New bug: #186200 in nautilus-image-converter (universe) "Doesn't show up in nautilus menus anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186200
<ubotu> New bug: #186192 in rss-glx (main) "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_close()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186192
<ubotu> New bug: #186202 in gcc-defaults (main) "Please merge gcc-defaults 1.63 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186202
<ubotu> New bug: #186206 in ubuntu "'E:Tipo 'wget' desconocido en la línea 65 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list, E:No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186206
<ubotu> New bug: #186207 in wims (universe) "apache-config returns "you must be root" even if user is root : problem with $UID " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186207
<ubotu> New bug: #186209 in gnome-panel (main) "Limwire setup hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186209
<ubotu> New bug: #186208 in gnome-panel (main) "Limwire setup hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186208
<ubotu> New bug: #186211 in firefox (main) "Firefox automatically shutdown while i was expecting a web page to upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186211
<ubotu> New bug: #186212 in pygtksourceview (main) "Please sponsor pygtksourceview 2.1.0 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186212
<ubotu> New bug: #186213 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186213
<ubotu> New bug: #186216 in xmltv (universe) "Downloading tv listings fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186216
<ubotu> New bug: #186217 in popfile (universe) "New popfile upstream release" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186217
<ubotu> New bug: #186218 in sane-backends (main) "libsane-extras is behind one micro version and can't be installed with libsane" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186218
<ubotu> New bug: #186220 in ubuntu "Opening console problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186220
<ubotu> New bug: #186222 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Symbols in Gnome panel disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186222
<ubotu> New bug: #186225 in tracker (main) "The message popup telling that tracker is indexing files appears too often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186225
<ubotu> New bug: #186223 in debian-installer (main) "hardy alpha 3 alternative installation hangs after kernel load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186223
<ubotu> New bug: #186224 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186224
<ubotu> New bug: #186226 in gforge (universe) "Please sync gforge 4.6.99+svn6347-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186226
<ubotu> New bug: #186230 in mplayer (multiverse) "Hardy Heron: mplayer naming convention conflicts with debian package from svn mplayer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186230
<ubotu> New bug: #186232 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Latest gnome-screensaver does not regard computer as idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186232
<ubotu> New bug: #186233 in xubuntu-meta (universe) "xubuntu menus accumulate kubuntu items" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186233
<askand> Hi! I made an "upgrade-request-bug", Do I need to provide more info to it? Bug #185757
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185757 in rawstudio "New version avaible: rawstudio-0.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185757
<ubotu> New bug: #186236 in ubuntu "[Package Request]: Sage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186236
<ubotu> New bug: #186237 in ubuntu "No wireless connection with 2200 BG in Hardy Alpha 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186237
<ubotu> New bug: #186242 in compiz (main) "Compiz displays white box with gksudo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186242
<ubotu> New bug: #186243 in ubuntu "64bit 7.10 live cd crashes with splash boot option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186243
<ubotu> New bug: #186245 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7-plugin strangeness with anis.class" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186245
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-01-27
<ubotu> New bug: #186246 in ubiquity (main) "[Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy i386 desktop alpha daily-build:  Installation to hard drive produces bad grub boot menu.lst file lacking necessary boot info -- SHOW-STOPPER FOR ALPHA-4]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186246
<ubotu> New bug: #186247 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[Hardy]sun-java6-bin: suit.properties.tmp (Permission denied)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186247
<ubotu> New bug: #186248 in transmission (main) "Strange capitalisation in preferences dialogue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186248
<crimsun> gcc bug 34470
<ubotu> gcc bug 34470 in c++ "[4.3 regression] spurious "is used uninitialized" from auto_ptr" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=34470
<greg-g> could someone mark bug 150252 to Importance: High (severely affecting a small portion of users)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150252 in tasksel "tasksel remove all Ubuntu-desktop dependencies without confirmation dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150252
<ubotu> New bug: #186250 in gedit-plugins (universe) "gedit unable to open text file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186250
<greg-g> and bug 183918 to Low Importance
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183918 in network-manager-applet "network-manager applet freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183918
<greg-g> and bug 185805 to Wishlist
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185805 in apt "Need a way to list high urgency updates only" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185805
<ubotu> New bug: #186251 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash framerate is slower than the older version of Flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186251
<persia> greg-g: Done.
<ubotu> New bug: #186252 in nautilus (main) "Suggestion, Multiple side bars in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186252
<ubotu> New bug: #186253 in ubuntu "[Hardy] freeciv-sdl won't start - no usable default theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186253
<ubotu> New bug: #186254 in freeciv (universe) "[Hardy] freeciv-sdl won't start - no usable default theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186254
<ubotu> New bug: #186255 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig is blank when using radeonhd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186255
<greg-g> thanks persia
<persia> greg-g: Thank you for the investigation.
<greg-g> persia: 'tis what I am here for :)
<ubotu> New bug: #186256 in ubiquity (main) "[Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy i386 desktop alpha-3+ daily-build]  Guided entire disk installation fails when installing onto existing Ubuntu system that should be over-written." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186256
<ubotu> New bug: #186257 in xorg (main) "[Gutsy] Xorg initialises with wrong refresh rate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186257
<ubotu> New bug: #186260 in ghdl (universe) "constraint error: Message: nodes.adb:111 index check failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186260
<ubotu> New bug: #186264 in hal (main) "keyboard randomly goes dead; takes a logout to restore functionality." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186264
<ubotu> New bug: #186267 in nautilus-python (universe) "Please sponsor nautilus-python 0.5.0 (universe) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186267
<ubotu> New bug: #186266 in nautilus "[hardy] nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186266
<ubotu> New bug: #186272 in marble (universe) "After upgrading to Gutsy, Marble does not start anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186272
<ubotu> New bug: #186274 in util-linux "set uuid for swap-partition, mkswap-uuid patch by drbl (clonezilla) project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186274
<ubotu> New bug: #186275 in dput (main) "dcut shouldn't pretend to work for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186275
<ubotu> New bug: #186279 in gnome-terminal (main) "Desktop effects enabled no borders on windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186279
<ubotu> New bug: #186280 in apport (main) "apport refuses to report firefox crash - not genuine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186280
<ubotu> New bug: #186282 in hal (main) "bad policy description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186282
<ubotu> New bug: #186283 in postfix (main) "Please sync postfix 2.4.6-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186283
<ubotu> New bug: #186284 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] vamp-plugin-sdk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186284
<ubotu> New bug: #186286 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes when visualizing a particular icon owned by root on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186286
<ubotu> New bug: #186289 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 no sound after a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186289
<ubotu> New bug: #186292 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186292
<ubotu> New bug: #186295 in ffmpeg (main) "ffmpeg crashes with segfault in audio_resample()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186295
<ubotu> New bug: #186296 in linux (main) "[Patch] include wireless scan_capa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186296
<Iulian> Hmm, there are a lot of bugs reported about nautilus.
<ubotu> New bug: #186297 in linux (main) "Regression: No replacement for /proc/acpi/alarm due to missing rtc0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186297
<ubotu> New bug: #186298 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "logitech quickcam 5000 pro doesnt work on ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186298
<ubotu> New bug: #186299 in network-manager (main) "[Patch] include wireless scan_capa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186299
<ubotu> New bug: #186301 in rkward (universe) "Unneeded dependencies?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186301
<ubotu> New bug: #186302 in xfce4-battery-plugin (universe) "Please merge xfce4-battery-plugin 0.5.0-4 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186302
<ubotu> New bug: #186303 in gdm (main) "gdm makes you log-in twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186303
<ubotu> New bug: #186304 in libxfce4mcs (main) "Please merge libxfce4mcs 4.4.2-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186304
<ubotu> New bug: #186305 in wmaker (universe) "Merge wmaker 0.92.0-7 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186305
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<ubotu> New bug: #186306 in slocate (main) "updatedb runs every day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186306
<ubotu> New bug: #186307 in gnome-panel (main) "Window List Invisibility Issue (Programs Disappear And Come Back Randomly)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186307
<ubotu> New bug: #186311 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine unexpectedly terminated when i switched between engines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186311
<ubotu> New bug: #186312 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine doesn't use mplayer even if it's installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186312
<ubotu> New bug: #186313 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine doesn't show controls if i use gstreamer library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186313
<ubotu> New bug: #186314 in youtube-dl (universe) "Please upgrade youtube-dl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186314
<ubotu> New bug: #186317 in tomboy (main) "package tomboy 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186317
<ubotu> New bug: #186315 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186315
<ubotu> New bug: #186316 in coq-doc (universe) "Please move coq-doc to multiverse (non-free/docs)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186316
<ubotu> New bug: #186318 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186318
<ubotu> New bug: #186319 in ubuntu "changing sound output device via asoundconf not reflected in Gnome Sound Preferences applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186319
<ubotu> New bug: #186320 in xevil (universe) "Please sync xevil 2.02r2-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186320
<ubotu> New bug: #186321 in labyrinth (universe) "labyrinth crashed with KeyError in delete()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186321
<ubotu> New bug: #184893 in thunar (universe) "Kafeine refused to close (look like closed) and crash on unmounting of removable drive (containing music used by Kafein)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184893
<ubotu> New bug: #186324 in evolution (main) "Evolution still does not use gnome-keyring in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186324
<ubotu> New bug: #186325 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel ignores "acpi=force" with quiet option on older BIOS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186325
<ubotu> New bug: #186328 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186328
<ubotu> New bug: #186327 in netatalk (universe) "netatalk file transfer to real mac very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186327
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<wolfger> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Hobbsee> right.
<ubotu> New bug: #186333 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Error message after plugging firewire hard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186333
<ubotu> New bug: #186335 in update-manager (main) "ERRORS OF UPGRADE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186335
<ubotu> New bug: #186337 in ubuntu "crached during uipdate process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186337
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> New bug: #186338 in rhythmbox (main) "radio playback works, but does not appear as playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186338
<ubotu> New bug: #186339 in libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql (main) "Memory leak libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186339
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<ubotu> New bug: #186340 in firefox (main) "I attempted to delete my trash emails in my yahoo mail account." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186340
<ubotu> New bug: #186342 in gedit (main) "[wishlist] Fast access to WordWrap switching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186342
<ubotu> New bug: #186343 in ubuntu "typo error in xchat-gnome description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186343
<ubotu> New bug: #186345 in gimp (main) "histogram disappears in gimp's curves tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186345
<ubotu> New bug: #186346 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Wrong EXTRAVERSION number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186346
<ubotu> New bug: #186347 in alsa-driver (main) "snd-hda-intel toshiba u200-165" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186347
<ubotu> New bug: #186348 in rhythmbox (main) "whenever i put up my volume it open the import file function... HELP!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186348
<ubotu> New bug: #186349 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Wrong EXTRAVERSION number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186349
<ubotu> New bug: #186350 in debmirror (universe) "debmirror/Simple.pm Use of uninitialized value" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186350
<ubotu> New bug: #186353 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager does not start in Hurdy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186353
<ubotu> New bug: #186355 in ubuntu "hardy, locking assertion failure when running netbeans" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186355
<ubotu> New bug: #186356 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "hardy, locking assertion failure when running netbeans" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186356
<ubotu> New bug: #186360 in ubuntu "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller not working (7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186360
<ubotu> New bug: #186361 in kdesdk-kde4 (universe) "File selector plugin reacts to doubleclick only" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186361
<ubotu> New bug: #186362 in blender (universe) "Blender should be compiled with python 2.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186362
<ubotu> New bug: #186363 in nis (main) "nis init.d script should start ypxfrd on slave, not master" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186363
<ubotu> New bug: #186364 in synaptic (main) "I was not able to find UMTSmon in the Ubuntu repos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186364
<ubotu> New bug: #186365 in nautilus (main) "Please move xdg-user-dirs depend to "Suggests"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186365
<ubotu> New bug: #186366 in cpio (main) "cpio segfaults with "-E" on a non-existing file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186366
<ubotu> New bug: #186367 in nis (main) "yphelper does not list all of master's maps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186367
<ubotu> New bug: #186368 in cdbs (main) "install errors with 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186368
<ubotu> New bug: #186371 in blender (universe) "Ray tracing too slow (not joking)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186371
<ubotu> New bug: #186373 in gpsd (universe) "gpsd-clients (2.34) package in (gutsy-backports ) does not contain gpsfake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186373
<calc> anyone else notice that gnome/nautilus has lost its ability to open text files, it claims "There is no application installed for this file type" ?
<pochu> calc: yes
<calc> pochu: is there a bug already filed against it, or is it a "feature"
<pochu> calc: I don't know whether there's a bug filed or not
<calc> pochu: ok i'll double check with seb128 before i file one
<crimsun> hmm, in hardy?  It seems to work here.
<calc> crimsun: yea it happened on both my laptop and now desktop
<calc> i was gone to london last week so i didn't notice it on my desktop until todya
<calc> er today
<pochu> Happens here inside nautilus. Not in the desktop though.
<calc> the desktop is nautilus, so thats odd
<calc> or at least if it still works the same as it used to
<pochu> Wait, the file in the desktop is .css, whereas the one in ~ doesn't have an extension...
<calc> if it doesn't have an extension does it work?
<pochu> Ok, I've copied the file to the deskotp and fails equally
<calc> ok good
<calc> it looks like maybe they stopped using file to determine file type (but that is just a guess)
<calc> er 'file' the program
<pochu> removing the extension to the .css file doesn't change anything (i.e. it still works)
<calc> hmm
<pochu> heh, moving mc-vote to mv-vote.css in ~ makes it work
<pochu> emilio@pochu:~$ file mc-vote
<pochu> mc-vote: ASCII text
<pochu> emilio@pochu:~$ mv mc-vote mc-vote.css
<pochu> emilio@pochu:~$ file mc-vote.css
<pochu> mc-vote.css: ASCII text
<pochu> emilio@pochu:~$
<pochu> and it works now...
<calc> so looks like gnome is regressing to windows like behavior
<pochu> Well nautilus 2.21.x has changed a lot of things, so I'd say it's just a bug
<pochu> might be the change to gio
<calc> ok
<calc> i'll ping seb128 when he is online
<pochu> ok
<Nafallo> calc: file a bug ?
<ubotu> New bug: #186288 in linux-source-2.6.22 "no sound on ubuntu 7.10 since installation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186288
<ubotu> New bug: #152647 in xfce4-places-plugin (universe) "xfce4-places crashes after rightclick>unmount a volume 2nd time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152647
<calc> Nafallo: not certain what to file against, which was why i was going to ping seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #186383 in ubuntu "streaming" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186383
<ubotu> New bug: #186382 in compiz (main) "[hardy] gtk window decorator somtimes draws decoration ugly or not at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186382
<Nafallo> calc: just file it somewhere so it doesn't get lost. nautilus or something :-)
<CarlFK> UsePAM fell out of hardy's /etc/ssh/sshd_config - where can I see proof, and maybe a reason not to file a bug report?
<ubotu> New bug: #152604 in xfce4-places-plugin (universe) "Just mounted a blank dvd-r" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152604
<ubotu> New bug: #186397 in predict (universe) "Not a bug , but a request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186397
<ubotu> New bug: #186393 in gpp4 (universe) "Bogus dependency in libgpp4-0 shared library package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186393
<ubotu> New bug: #186394 in update-manager (main) "[Hardy] update-manager shows untranslated strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186394
<ubotu> New bug: #186374 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin doesn't start wifi on first config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186374
<ubotu> New bug: #186390 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager's handling of "critically low" battery power could be more user-friendly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186390
<ubotu> New bug: #186389 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms2.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186389
<ubotu> New bug: #186391 in linux (main) "Mouse pointer hangs when pressing more then one key on the keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186391
<ubotu> New bug: #186385 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "Firefox 3.0 renders pages slowly at 100% CPU and is unresponsive as it does so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186385
<ubotu> New bug: #186388 in harbour (universe) "Harbour free Clipper compiler upgrade needed " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186388
<ubotu> New bug: #186399 in dspam (universe) "Please sync dspam 3.6.8-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186399
<ubotu> New bug: #186398 in eog (main) "EOG locks on request for print output or setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186398
<ubotu> New bug: #186395 in alsa-driver (main) "snd-ymfpci: Default setup leaves gameport disabled on Yamaha sound card (+ solution)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186395
<ubotu> New bug: #186400 in postgrey (universe) "Please sync postgrey 1.31-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186400
<ubotu> New bug: #186258 in ubuntu "Blue Quartz Cent OS log in issues with Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186258
<Nafallo> ehrm
<ubotu> New bug: #186384 in ubuntu "Amarok does not autodetect devices when upgraded to KDE4 repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186384
<ubotu> New bug: #186402 in openssh (main) "UsePAM no longer in sshd_config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186402
<ubotu> New bug: #186403 in update-manager (main) "upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186403
<ubotu> New bug: #186411 in ubuntu "Connection dies occasionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186411
<ubotu> New bug: #186408 in evolution (main) "Contacts missing after deletion of one contact" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186408
<ubotu> New bug: #186409 in meta-kde (main) "can't open kde control module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186409
<ubotu> New bug: #186410 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186410
<ubotu> New bug: #186412 in grub (main) "update-grub does not write anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186412
<ubotu> New bug: #186413 in ubuntu "Please package frei0r" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186413
<ubotu> New bug: #186414 in restricted-manager "lrm-video does not load kernel module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186414
<ubotu> New bug: #186415 in firefox (main) "mozilla firefox crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186415
<ubotu> New bug: #186416 in gdm (main) "Gdm / Ati crash Problem (debian version backup) will not accept '/' in password  so I can't log reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186416
<ubotu> New bug: #186417 in pidgin (main) "Can't hear sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186417
<ubotu> New bug: #186418 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186418
<ubotu> New bug: #186420 in banshee (universe) "[hardy] banshee should depend on libtaglib2.0-cli" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186420
<ubotu> New bug: #186423 in compiz (main) "Wobbly windows shiver when dragging to another workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186423
<ubotu> New bug: #186421 in pywavelets (universe) "Segmentation fault when printing wavelet object" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186421
<ubotu> New bug: #186425 in ubuntu "needs-packaging: clutch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186425
<ubotu> New bug: #186427 in flpsed (universe) "flpsed is not working on my version of ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186427
<ubotu> New bug: #186428 in miro (universe) "miro miro-data always removed with apt-get autoremove" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186428
<ubotu> New bug: #186430 in openoffice.org (main) "Changing a background in Impress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186430
<ubotu> New bug: #186433 in mono (main) "package libmono-winforms1.0-cil 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186433
<ubotu> New bug: #186434 in k3b (main) "K3B cannot detect DVD writer on Firewire (Sony DVD RW DRU-710A)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186434
<ubotu> New bug: #186436 in firefox (main) "E:-cache->()failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186436
<mcisbackuk> I'm having a problem with a USB interface - my Sony Ericsson phone, every time I copy files to it, and unmount/eject the volume, it sits there saying its writing the copied files to it, but it never finishes....any ideas?
<mcisbackuk> Btw Hi everyone!
<mcisbackuk> Anyone?
<ubotu> New bug: #186444 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus persistently segfauls when default icon size set over 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186444
<ubotu> New bug: #186440 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox don't play: It says "Could not establish connection to sound server"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186440
<ubotu> New bug: #186441 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Recursive directory deletion doesnt work for external mounted drives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186441
<ubotu> New bug: #186443 in brasero (main) "New upstream version: 0.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186443
<ubotu> New bug: #186445 in gedit (main) "gedit depends on old version of libgtksourceview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186445
<ubotu> New bug: #186448 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Firefox/Thunderbird Preferences Window too short" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186448
<ubotu> New bug: #186449 in synaptic (main) ""Mark all Upgrades" should be grayed out if there are no upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186449
<ubotu> New bug: #186451 in rkward (universe) "No menu icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186451
<ubotu> New bug: #186452 in ktorrent (main) "[interdiff] ktorrent 2.2.5 available" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186452
<ubotu> New bug: #186453 in ubuntu "Apple USB keyboard causes crash during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186453
<ubotu> New bug: #186454 in upgrade-system (universe) "Problem upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186454
<ubotu> New bug: #186455 in avarice (universe) "avarice.rules does not list AVR-Dragon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186455
<ubotu> New bug: #186457 in a2mp3 (universe) "[unmet-deps] a2mp3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186457
<ubotu> New bug: #186458 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-powermanager shows duplicate batteries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186458
<ubotu> New bug: #186462 in anon-proxy (universe) "Please sync anon-proxy 00.05.38+20080123-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186462
<ubotu> New bug: #186461 in gvfs "gvfs painfully slow over smb (samba)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186461
<ubotu> New bug: #186463 in hardinfo (universe) "Commas and dots mixed up in benchmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186463
<ubotu> New bug: #186464 in ubuntu "Gnome-panel crashes when using Compiz-fusion desktop switcher " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186464
<ubotu> New bug: #186469 in wengophone (universe) "Wengophone Constantly Hangs Up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186469
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-19
<JohnPhys> I'm having trouble connecting to WPA Enterprise with intel3945ABG with the latest hardy kernel (-23), -22 works fine.  Has this been noticed?
<dholbach> good morning
<hggdh> good evening, dholbach
<dholbach> hiya hggdh
<thekorn> hey bugsquad!
<afflux> bug 318499 - where should that go?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318499 in ubuntu "The Splash logo mistake!!" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318499
<thekorn> hi afflux,
<thekorn> I think usplash-theme-ubuntu
<afflux> thekorn: so there isn't any special handling for artwork related stuff?
<afflux> hi ;)
<thekorn> afflux: hmm, I don't know of any special process for artwork related bugs
<afflux> alright
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi dholbach
<MrKanister> pedro_: Hi. For thursday a bug day about firefox-3.0 is planned. Is this just a proposal or do we stay with that?
<pedro_> MrKanister: we'll stick with that, wanna help to prepare the page?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 16 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom :-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: Thats what I wanted to ask :). I don't know which stock responses we need, but I can make the bug list
<MrKanister> pedro_: we have around 300 incomplete bugs in firefox-3.0. Shall I take every third?
<pedro_> MrKanister: I'd put the oldest ~150 into the hug day page, if people think isn't enough we can always point them to the whole list
<pedro_> MrKanister: almost the same for the new ones, there's ~750, ~200 would be nice to have
<pedro_> MrKanister: we create the lists of bugs with bugnumbers, do you know how to use it?
<MrKanister> pedro_: yes. I have already read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing ;)
<pedro_> MrKanister: rock on ;-)
<MrKanister> shall I add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox to the stock reply?
<MrKanister> pedro_: shall I add https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox to the stock reply?
<pedro_> MrKanister: yes please, MozillaTeam/Bugs
<MrKanister> pedro_: ok. thanks
<pedro_> MrKanister: thanks you for helping ;-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: with pleasure
<bcurtiswx> Bug_Squad: please set bug #277924 to triage and importance of low.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277924 in linux "kernel cannot find map file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277924
<bcurtiswx> (12:31:14 PM) smb_tp: About this bug. I think it can be counted as triaged. Importance is low I would say  since it does not really affect usability of the systems
<bcurtiswx> thats my verification from convos in ubuntu-kernel
<MrKanister> pedro_: Does it look alright: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090122 ?
<MrKanister> pedro_: just don't know why the plots don't appear
<pedro_> MrKanister: yup, looks awesome, just reviewed it a few mins ago, added the plots
<pedro_> MrKanister: it was because you need to put the url rather than the attachment:
<pedro_> MrKanister: reload the page
<MrKanister> ah...i see. It was an attachment in the bugday before because it only covers 1 day
<pedro_> MrKanister: we add those attachment: manually when the hug day is over
<pedro_> you know the typical : save as and later add that image to the wiki
<MrKanister> pedro_: hm, ok. Do I have to write an announcement? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing#Announcement%20E-mail)
<pedro_> MrKanister: feel free to do it ;-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: ok :)
<pedro_> MrKanister: I'll add the event to the fridge calendar right now
 * pedro_ having a good feeling about next hug day
<bcurtiswx> im still anxious for this years bugjam.. DC_LoCo is gelling some plans to get together
 * MrKanister afrees
<MrKanister> * agrees
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: you can do some practice before at a bug day ;-)
<bcurtiswx> i try to participate in bug days.  its hard to balance college and bug triage :P
<pedro_> quit school!
<pedro_> no no don't do it
<MrKanister> loool
<bcurtiswx> haha
<bcurtiswx> i should have after undergrad :-X
<pedro_> done, the calendar is updated -> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<MrKanister> pedro_: Thanks
<afflux> MrKanister: looks like you forgot to add some numbers to the email :)
<MrKanister> afflux: Damn it, your are right :/
<MrKanister> afflux: it looked like a simple listing symbol :P
<afflux> that's what I thought
<afflux> but then I read the text (I do read my mails once a year :P)
<afflux> no worries though, we can imagine that the numbers are huge enoguh
<MrKanister> afflux: maybe it's better that way. Because noone want to see "750  new bugs" :D
<afflux> yep
<afflux> that would probably give me a heart attack ;)
<MrKanister> afflux: hehe. I was my first mail about a new bug day. Thanks for telling me what I forgot to replace the ###
<MrKanister> * that
<afflux> you're welcome! You were approved to -bugcontrol lately, weren't you?
<MrKanister> yes
<afflux> Congratulations then ;)
<MrKanister> Thanks you :)
<MrKanister> The last bugday about networkmanager was great
<MrKanister> we triaged 120 bugs
<afflux> and it hurts me everytime I see the announcements and I know... "owww, I guess I wont be able to help today..."
<afflux> school and stuff takes more time then it should, lately ;)
<MrKanister> I am also still going to school, but I am lucky not to have that much to do
<chrisccoulson> yes, congrats is in order for MrKanister
<MrKanister> chrisccoulson: thanks :)
<CarlFK1> im trying to make a simpler repo for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317227
<chrisccoulson> i might have lots of time to help out with bug days soon ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317227 in linux "skb_over_panic skbuff.c:128 invalid opcode: 0000 [1] SMP " [High,Triaged]
<CarlFK1> a comment pointed to some code.  I am not sure what to apt-get to satisfy  "emerge -av boost"
<jmarsden|work> CarlFK1: emerge is, AFAIK, a Gentoo tool not a Ubuntu one... are you *sure* you want to use emerge in Ubuntu?
<danage> i wish to report a bug in the "create usb startup disk" thingy, but i don't know the package name. the bug is that it's "starting up", but nothing ever happens
<BUGabundo> danage: usb-creator
<BUGabundo> black screen is a know bug of older versions
<BUGabundo> already reported
<BUGabundo> or do you mean when you run it for the 1st time?
<BUGabundo> for me, it some times takes a while until the progress window show up!
<danage> i select the iso (works fine), i format the stick (works fine), i press create the thing, and then a window with a progress bar opens "installing" and "starting up", but nothing ever happens
<afflux> CarlFK1: I guess you are talking about the forcedethPanic_testcode_2007-08-13.txt?
<danage> BUGabundo:
<BUGabundo> danage: nothing?
<BUGabundo> never saw that!
<afflux> CarlFK1: this means you should install at least libboost-program-options-dev and libboost-thread-dev, maybe you need more.
<BUGabundo> and if you ran it a second time?
<danage> same thing, just did
<BUGabundo> file a bug then
<danage> okie
<afflux> bdrung_: you just commented on bug 317215... I'm afraid I don't really get what you wanted to say ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317215 in matplotlib "matpotlib FTBFS in jaunty" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317215
<bdrung_> afflux: i have filed an sync request for version 0.98.5.2-1, but the newer version also needs python-traits, see: bug #301172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301172 in matplotlib "Please sync matplotlib 0.98.5.2-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301172
<afflux> bdrung_: ah I see. Could you add a note to it that it shouldn't be synced until 317215 is fixed then?`
<afflux> (ie. the three other packages are synced, which currently blocks on python-setupdocs)
<bdrung_> afflux: see second sentence starting with WARNING
<afflux> ... I'm blind, sorry.
<afflux> bdrung_: great then, thanks!
<bdrung_> afflux: so many dependencies...
<afflux> bdrung_: I wonder why we have so many packages missing... must have had DIF in the middle of that debian-side transition or something like that.
<bdrung_> afflux: DIF?
<afflux> DebianImportFreeze
<afflux> I think before Dec 24th these three packages would've been synced automatically, shouldn't they?
<bdrung_> afflux: for setupdoc and sphinx, yes. but for matplotlib there were differences in intrepid
<james_w> bdrung_: the sponsors aren't subscribed to the matplotlib sync request. That's because it's not ready yet, and you will subscribe them when it is?
<bdrung_> james_w: yes
<james_w> cool, thanks
<afflux> bdrung_: yes, I meant the new packages (setupdocs, traits,..)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-20
<clerum> I have a bug that I was watching https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254622 in linux "TCP uses wrong MTU/MSS size for IPv6" [Medium,Triaged]
<clerum> it was assinged to linux-kernel-team but then that was changed about a month or so ago
<clerum> is everything flagged correctly in it? so that someone will pick it up at somepoint
<greg-g> clerum: everything is filled out correctly in that bug, as per the Kernel Team Policies.
<greg-g> Advanced Anti-Tangle Technology
<greg-g> sorry, wrong paste
<clerum> thanks
<greg-g> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<greg-g> you might want to /join #ubuntu-kernel to see if there is anything else you can do
<clerum> will do
<clerum> thanks
<greg-g> no problem.
<itnet7> Bug #318533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318533 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] CA65" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318533
<itnet7> Can someone please mark this wishlist when you get the chance?
<dholbach> good morning
<hggdh|away> dholbach, heh,,, again, good night. Really.
<dholbach> hiya hggdh|away
<savvas> Any bugs admin that can edit comments? can you remove the skype and phone number mentioned in the comments for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acidlab/+bug/298796 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298796 in acidlab "package acidlab 0.9.6b20-24 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> savvas: not sure that's possible at all - try asking in #launchpad
<savvas> or you should send the user to answers.launchpad.net ?
<savvas> *or I*
<savvas> ok thanks
<thekorn> good morning
<blaq> hi all, starting today after the latest round of 8.10 updates, metacity has been segfaulting on login
<blaq> I'd like to try and see whats going on and/or report a bug but I don't know where metacity keeps its log files
<blaq> does anyone know where i can find out whats going on inside metacity? when i run it from a shell (replacing my fluxbox session) it gives me no useful info. The best I have is a cryptic error in dmesg
<james_w> blaq: let's start with that, what's the cryptic error?
<james_w> also if you pastebin the output when run in a terminal that may be useful
<blaq> metacity[18325]: segfault at 0 ip 080abab3 sp bfd30b80 error 4 in metacity[8048000+7a000]
<blaq> heh
<blaq> thats from dmesg
<james_w> ok
<james_w> you can install -dbgsym packages and try and get a backtrace
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<blaq> mike@mike-laptop:~$ metacity --replace
<blaq> Segmentation fault
<blaq> ok cheers i'll check that link out
<blaq> i've tried ruling out a user config problem by creating a new user and trying to login with the fresh metacity config
<blaq> still no dice
<LimCore> I wish ubunt 8.04 would have at least one media player that does not fail to play videos
<blaq> so you're saying 8.04 doesn't have a media player that doesn't not play videos?
<LimCore> well 3 main media players in ubuntu 8.04 fail epically
<james_w> blaq: do you have -proposed enabled?
<LimCore> of this totem's failure is rather a problem unique for me (nvidia problem)
<blaq> yeah james_w
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/319168  would be one example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319168 in kaffeine "[ubuntu 8.04] On finishing one trac/video the player jumps randomly all over to different positions (using 100% cpu) instead playing" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> interestingly, VLC have similar problems
<james_w> blaq: as well as trying to get a backtrace could you please install the "debian-goodies" package and run
 * Hobbsee mutters something about LimCore's machine being epic fail, and ponders putting it on a regular repeater.
<james_w> which-pkg-broke metacity
<james_w> and then pastebin the output
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I test on serval
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I test on several machines
<Hobbsee> apparently they all fail.
<LimCore> yes, since I installed ubuntu on them they do =)
<Hobbsee> easy solution to that.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: or - you could try to confirm my bug
<Hobbsee> what surprises me is that most other people can't reproduce your bugs.
<blaq> sure thing james_w
<LimCore> Hobbsee: that is not true
<james_w> blaq: I appreciate your help in this, if it is a regression in -proposed or -updates then we need to act quickly
<LimCore> Hobbsee: on the contrary, many of my bugs where confirmed and even fixed
<Hobbsee> i meant the video / audio ones in particular.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: yes, its strange why many people with say radeon can not reproduce my bug related to given nvidia gfx model
<LimCore> ok sorry I will not report rare bugs then. happy?
<Hobbsee> well, report all you like.  They just probably won't get fixed, if no one else can reproduce the problem ;)
<Hobbsee> and i'd suspect your 'losing' of sent mail from kmail was just google being silly temporarily, fwiw.
<Hobbsee> and any bugs that contain 'epic fail' will probably be ignored, too
<blaq> james_w: heh it seems which-pkg-broke has frozen on me
<blaq> but here's the backtrace: http://pastebin.com/m711f0ba5
<blaq> oh wait
<blaq> which-pkg-broke just finished
<blaq> that took a while haha
<blaq> pastebinning now
<blaq> ^ http://pastebin.com/d7369120b
<james_w> blaq: you rock, thanks
<james_w> so cups is in -updates and -security, but glibc is just in -proposed as far as I can see
<james_w> blaq: would you please downgrade libc6?
<james_w> do you know how to do that
<james_w> ?
<blaq> no
<james_w> ok
<blaq> how?
<james_w> please run "sudo aptitude install libc6=2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7"
<blaq> it wants me to downgrade libc6-dev and libc6-i686
<blaq> y/n
<james_w> y please
<blaq> heh downloading now, i've been capped :/
<savvas> hum.. this is weird, brasero burns a DVD successfully, but it pops an error every time it finishes
<blaq> where did you look to see that cus was in -security and -updates but glibc was just in -proposed
<blaq> *cups
<LimCore> Hobbsee how imap server glitch could cause kmail to loose email in LOCAL "sent" folder
<james_w> blaq: launchpad
<james_w> blaq: there are a couple of other ways as well
<blaq> heh i think i need to familiarize myself with that launchpad
<blaq> i've always been a bit of a leech on the linux community, i think it's about time i started helping out where i can :)
<LimCore> Hobbsee: but what are you tyring to say, many my bugs are 100% valid as it turns out,  perhaps not all yes.
<Hobbsee> LimCore: if gmail reports back that there's no sent mail, then the local folder will probably update to show that...
<LimCore> Hobbsee: I didnt debug that too much. What are you implying then
<Hobbsee> LimCore: that gmail may well have screwed up, and that it was transient.
<LimCore> perhaps, and?
<Hobbsee> in which case it's clearly not a kmail bug?
<LimCore> possibly
<james_w> blaq: also, the output of "gconftool -g /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier" would be appreciated
<LimCore> but right now I try to watch in a nice GUI player some short video clips. and this doesnt work. I find this really compromitating
<blaq> No value set for `/apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier'
<blaq> ok i've downgraded glibc
<james_w> blaq: that's the bug then it seems
<blaq> should i try running again?
<james_w> yes please
<james_w> have you rebooted since the upgrades?
<blaq> since the upgrades yes
<blaq> since the downgrade no
<blaq> still segfaulting
<james_w> ok, as libc6 is already loaded I'm not sure it will be using the new one
<james_w> one moment please
<blaq> reboot?
<blaq> sure
<james_w> just asking someone smarter than me
<blaq> standing on shoulders of giants etc.
<blaq> :)
<james_w> yes, you need to reboot to use the new libc6
<blaq> i think for me it's giants all the way down
<blaq> sure thing
<james_w> heh :-)
<blaq> be back in a sec
<james_w> just do exactly the same thing as before please
<blaq> as in the backtrace?
<james_w> however you tried to login etc.
<blaq> or do you want me to try and just login via gnome
<blaq> sure thing
<blaq> be back in a sec
<james_w> once you are able to come back on IRC then please do and we can see what happened
<blaq> no dice
<blaq> :/
<blaq> do you want me to try downgrading cups?
<james_w> blaq: yes please
<blaq> james_w, do you think a valgrind trace would be worthwhile?
<LimCore> anyone with 8.04 ubuntu can test something for me for 3 minutes?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/319168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319168 in kaffeine "[ubuntu 8.04] On finishing one trac/video the player jumps randomly all over to different positions (using 100% cpu) instead playing" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> blaq: the backtrace looks sufficient to me
<james_w> blaq: it looks as though it is crashing as you had no value set for that gconf key
<blaq> I don't know how though? I haven't touched gconf in at least a year
<blaq> maybe the years of continually dist-upgrading has taken it's toll and i need a fresh install :D
<blaq> hmm, doesn't explain why the fresh new user had the same segfault
<james_w> blaq: could you pastebin ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml
<james_w> and /usr/share/gconf/schemas/metacity.schemas please?
<blaq> sure thing
<blaq> one sec
<blaq> http://pastebin.com/d2d354f5e
<blaq> thats the first
<blaq> the second is huge though
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> "grep -A10 -B10 mouse_button_modifier /usr/share/gconf/schemas/metacity.schemas" would be better
<blaq> http://pastebin.com/d475dcf0c
<blaq> should i downgrade cups to 1.3.9-2ubuntu6?
<james_w> blaq: thanks, I'm not sure where it is getting unset then
<james_w> blaq: give it a go
<blaq> is that the right version? heh i had a look on launchpad
<james_w> it is
<blaq> sweet! :)
<blaq> brb
<james_w> the only issue is that it may not be available on your mirror anymore
<james_w> give it a go though, if it reports that it can't find the version we can try another way
<blaq> E: Version '1.3.9-2ubuntu6' for 'cups' was not found
<blaq> i am trying 'cups' yes?
<blaq> nevermind
<blaq> libcups2
<james_w> ah, no, libcups2
<james_w> yeah
<blaq> yeah still cant find
<blaq> same error as above
<james_w> ok, check /var/cache/apt/archives/ for that version of libcups2
<blaq> yep got it
<blaq> dpkg -i?
<james_w> yes please
<blaq> done
<james_w> great
<james_w> please reboot and try the same things again the please
<blaq> ok one sec
<blaq> :(
<blaq> didn't work
<blaq> but having a look in gconf-editor
<blaq> most of the values aren't set
<blaq> when i click on one of the values in apps -> metacity -> general it has a little triangle exclamation 'This key has no schema'
<blaq> tried throwing '<alt>' into mouse_button_modifier and tried starting metacity
<blaq> (metacity:6536): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_font_description_from_string: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<blaq> Window manager warning: Could not parse font description "(null)" from GConf key /apps/metacity/general/titlebar_font
<blaq> (metacity:6536): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion `string != NULL' failed
<blaq> Segmentation fault
<blaq> sorry for the paste, it looked small enough
<blaq> :)
<blaq> seems you were right, my gnome configuration has borked itself somehow
<blaq> which seems to be causing the problems
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I wonder what's going on
<james_w> pedro_: around? Could use your ace debugging skills.
<pedro_> james_w: yup!
<james_w> hey pedro_
<james_w> blaq is having some issues with gconf on Intrepid
<james_w> it's reporting that there is no schema for many values, do you know why that might be?
<pedro_> ough, blaq is that only with your user configuration or with all the ones created at your machine?
<blaq> all created it would seem
<james_w> e.g. `/apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier'
<james_w> which isn't set in the user config
<blaq> i created a new user and while i haven't checked gconf specifically for that user, metacity is still segfaulting in exactly the same way
<james_w> and is present in /usr/share/gconf/schemas/metacity.schemas
<james_w> with the correct default
<james_w> but that default isn't used
<james_w> I have a suspicion that update-gconf or whatever it is called failed for you
<pedro_> weird
<james_w> blaq: is /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml present for you?
<james_w> what does ls -l report?
<pedro_> blaq: did you already tried to run "sudo update-gconf-defaults" ? does it works fine or it shows you some errors?
<pedro_> hello MrKanister
<MrKanister> hi pedro_
<pedro_> MrKanister: how are you today?
<MrKanister> pedro_: I am fine. Thanks. And you?
<CrownAmbassador> Hi all. Can anyone tell me where I can find the notes for previous meetings and classes? I had it but lost it!
<blaq> sorry phone call
<pedro_> MrKanister: I'm good too, thanks.
<blaq> yeah /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml exists for me
<pedro_> CrownAmbassador: to which meetings are you referring to ?
<MrKanister> pedro_: I couldn't resist and already started on the bugs
<blaq> pedro_, no i haven't
<blaq> i'll try that now
<blaq> no errors
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: Hi. Do you mean the previous UbuntuDeveloperWeeks ?
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: Those are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Previous
<CrownAmbassador> Found what I was looking for thanks. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/
<james_w> blaq: does gconf-editor work better now?
<blaq> james_w, no, everything is still no value
<james_w> blaq: which locale are you running in?
<blaq> i have no idea :/
<james_w> en_AU?
<blaq> mike@mike-laptop:~$ locale
<blaq> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<blaq> yep
<james_w> ok, can you run "grep -B10 -A10 mouse_button_modifier /var/lib/gconf/defaults/" please?
<james_w> er "grep -l mouse_button_modifier /var/lib/gconf/defaults/*"
<blaq> /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<james_w> just that one?
<james_w> "grep -B10 -A10 mouse_button_modifier /var/lib/gconf/defaults/%gconf-tree.xml" please
<blaq> http://pastebin.com/d51c3ea77
<blaq> sorry for the delay again james_w
<blaq> :)
<james_w> urgh, there was only one file with that string?
<james_w> and that's all there was in that file
<james_w> ?
<james_w> that's the problem then
<james_w> I wonder how that happened
<blaq> i wonder if a dpkg-reconfigure would help things?
<james_w> blaq: try and "sudo gconf-schemas --register-all"
<blaq> took a while but i got one warning
<blaq> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<blaq> all my values are back in gconf though!
<blaq> hold on, testing metacity
<blaq> gentlemen...
<blaq> <-- :D
<james_w> heh :-)
<blaq> i don't know how it happened, or how on earth you know so much james_w, but thanks for all your help
<james_w> I wonder what caused it to get corrupted
<james_w> I can't see a link to the updates
<blaq> yeah i don't know
<james_w> except that maybe something ran gconf-schemas and caused it to be corrupted in the update
<blaq> funny cups was involved too, because that was giving me issues yesterday
<james_w> :-)
<blaq> well thanks again james_w, i think i'll hang around now in case there's anything i can help with haha
<james_w> cool :-)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week - Day 2 just about to start in 17m in #ubuntu-classroom :)
<pedro_> Yay!
 * dholbach hugs pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs the great dholbach
<bddebian> Boo
<rubys> I seem to have the same problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/283489 ; is there any more information I can provide?  If it helps, see http://intertwingly.net/blog/2009/01/20/noAPIC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283489 in linux "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Any additional information you think might be useful is always good
<charlie-tca> Also, the fact that it happened in intrepid now, since the report was on the beta image
<rubys> charlie-tca: just to be clear, you are talking to me?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> yeah, rubys
<rubys> that bug report (on intrepid beta) shows the boot recovering, mine is slightly different.
<rubys> I see it with intrepid (released) and with jaunty (alpha)
<rubys> new bug?  Or add the info to the existing bug?
<charlie-tca> New bug, but reference this one so someone with experience can see if it is a duplicate
<rubys> cool
<charlie-tca> Thank you, rubys
<rubys> even better: found an exact match that was expiring due to the submitter not trying ogasawara's suggestion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/303673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303673 in linux "ACER Vertiton M646 kernel panic re. APIC on live boot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<charlie-tca> :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-21
<liquid> The Giver file sharing package is extremely buggy. Is there any plans for forward progress on it? It's very promising and very slick when it works.
<greg-g> liquid: that is probably a better question for the developers of that application
<liquid> ok
<EagleScreen> incorrect working of kpackagekit/policykit-kde; i think there is a problem with one of them
<liquid> What bugs are addressed here? Forgive me, I've never been here before.
<liquid> I guess what I'm asking - what's the scope?
<EagleScreen> kpackagekit call policykit-kde to autenticate for installing packages, but kpackagekit gives you autentication error before you type password in policykit-kde dialog
<liquid> ?
<greg-g> liquid: the scope of this channel is for triaging bugs in Ubuntu
<liquid> How about this: If you log in remotely using XDMCP, you cannot unlock any interface requiring admin prriveleges.
<liquid> thanks greg-g
<greg-g> liquid: and it is a good idea to reference a reported bug (in launchpad.net) when trying to triage something, as others who are not here at the moment can still look/help later
<liquid> The problem I'm talking about with XDMCP I first noticed in Hardy, and it still seems to exist in Intrepd
<liquid> Let me log into launchpad
<liquid> uno momento
<greg-g> liquid: then best bet is to search LP for that bug and see if it is already reported.  if not, report it. if it is, see if there is anything helpful you can add to the bug report
<liquid> 230656
<liquid> ?
<greg-g> and I don't know much about XDMCP, so, I can't be of much help to debug it
<liquid> ah ok
<greg-g> bug 230656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230656 in libxdmcp "can't access administrative settings when logged in remotely through xdmcp" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230656
<hggdh> bug 230656
<liquid> yep, that's the one
<hggdh> hum. I remember something about policykit
<liquid> yeah
<liquid> there are policykit errors all over the syslog
<liquid> I'm willing to help fix it, if I can
<hggdh> there you go. Did you search for policykit reported bugs?
<greg-g> might be helpful to attach the syslog when the problem occurs, then
<hggdh> hum. Bug 187585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187585 in policykit "Policykit does not work when logged in as root over ssh" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187585
<liquid> No... you think this is systemic of a triaged bug in policykit?
<liquid> hmm
<liquid> looks like that's a viable culprit for sure
<hggdh> it would be really good to have the policykit errors you see in the log
<liquid> well, i'll post them when I'm in the office next
<liquid> actually...
<liquid> I think someone may have posted it in our in-house mantis site
<liquid> let me check
<liquid> I might be able to get them to you now-ish
<hggdh> the above bug comments on a workaround available on bug 221363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221363 in freenx-server "Policy Kit Unlock Buttons Greyed Out when using NX" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221363
<liquid> I didn;t know NX was related to XDMCP
<hggdh> liquid, I personally do not think this is particular to XDMCP, but probably something common to any remote session
<liquid> ok
<liquid> you know, this might be realted to another problem I've been having (Although it's a stretch...)
<liquid> After upgrading a server from hardy to intrepid, I cannot forward x apps over ssh without enormous delays and a ton of error messages about orbit of stderr
<liquid> the 'fix' if you will, for that is to run dbus-launch command
<liquid> it looks like dbus has some problems with x
<liquid> because if you look at bug 221363, they reference dbus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221363 in freenx-server "Policy Kit Unlock Buttons Greyed Out when using NX" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221363
<liquid> sorry, I meant 'orbit on stderr' (not 'of')
<hggdh> it might
<liquid> I would like to contribute to the ubuntu project, actually
<liquid> I don't know much about linux dev
<liquid> however
<hggdh> a good thing to do is look at bugs.debian.org (our upstream for pk, it seems)
<liquid> thanks
<liquid> I'll use that in the future
<hggdh> real upstream development seems to be centred at http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PolicyKit
<liquid> interesting
<hggdh> so now you have a lot of pointers to search, and help resolve/triage the problem. Welcome to bug triaging!
<liquid> yay!
<liquid> the policykit team has it pretty easy, 33 bugs?! pfft!
<hggdh> most of the times it seems to work quite nicely...
<liquid> defiantely
<liquid> maybe the problem is dbus
<hggdh> perhaps... also, please keep in mind we may be talking about different versions of pk on Ubuntu, Debian, and upstream; also, what you saw upstream are the *open* bugs... this might have been corrected on a patch that we did not get
<liquid> hmm
<hggdh> welcome ;-)
<liquid> true that
<hggdh> so now you need to look at it all, trying to find the infamous needle in the haystack
<liquid> oh baby
<liquid> :)
<liquid> Good thing we have hardcore debugging tools in linux, like gdb :)
<hggdh> also https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18948 sounds interesting
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18948 in daemon "PolicyKit: incorrect default DBUS configuration" [Major,New]
<hggdh> anyway. You know what to look for now. And your knowledge of policykit is as good as mine...
<liquid> yeah, I'm reading that one now
<liquid> cool, we can work through this *togethor* ! (High fives)
<hggdh> :-) only one problem: it is late here, and I gotta stop & hit the pillow
<liquid> ok
<hggdh> liquid, please document what you find in the LP bug
<liquid> Hey, thanks for answering my questions with sincerity
<hggdh> my pleasure
<liquid> k
<liquid> night
<hggdh> g'night
<dholbach> good morning
<CrownAmbassador> I'm in the process of reporting a bug with a internet connection. I can't get a wired connection. Troubleshooted till I'm blue in the face! Does anyone know as what pakage I can report this bug?
<BUGabundo> CrownAmbassador: NM?
<BUGabundo> apport-cli -fp network-manager
<BUGabundo> linux is also a good choise!
<CrownAmbassador> BUGabundo: Thanks. I will have a look
<CrownAmbassador> New bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/319553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319553 in network-manager "No Wired Internet Connection in 8.10" [Undecided,New]
<andresmujica> CRown, could you explain a litle bit more your report?
<andresmujica> what i{ m understanding is that you connect your ADSL modem to your ETH0 wired connection and you don't get an ip, so you can't access the Internet via wired?
<CrownAmbassador> andresmujica: What is ETHO?
<andresmujica> eth0 your wired interface
<CrownAmbassador> oh! hehe
<CrownAmbassador> Didn't get the caps
<andresmujica> :)
<CrownAmbassador> That is basically it yes.
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> please add to your report the file /etc/network/interfaces
<andresmujica> also, you're not making any PPPOE for the ADSL, right?
<CrownAmbassador> I feel like such a newbie today and this is humbling me! hehe. What is pppoe?
<CrownAmbassador> report updated
<andresmujica> ok, attach the output from the following files:
<andresmujica> /var/log/syslog
<andresmujica> lspci -vvv
<andresmujica> uname -a
<andresmujica> dmesg
<CrownAmbassador> How can i get the entire output of dmesg? i cuts it off at the top.
<andresmujica> sudo dmesg > dmesg-output.log
<CrownAmbassador> ok
<andresmujica> PPPOE: It's a technology that let you connect to ADSL, if you need to put an username and password to connect to the internet via ADSL from windows using something like a dial-up connection?
<andresmujica> Crown, please add the info as separate attachments, no need to put that in the description, you add a new comment and attach the file
<andresmujica> one more thing when you go to NetworkManager applet and clic on edit connections, do you have an Auto eth0 interface at the Wired tab?
<CrownAmbassador> yes i do
<CrownAmbassador> Do you want me to put the other output in as a attachement? (the ones I already added)
<andresmujica> oh yes please, that would be great
<andresmujica> oo i mean the ones that are missing
<andresmujica> no need to put the first one again, don't worry
<CrownAmbassador> Okay. Sorry for taking so long.
<andresmujica> no prob.
<CrownAmbassador> Do I have to manually put things like lspci -vvv in a log file or just past it in the comments?
<andresmujica> in a log file as attachment pls
<andresmujica> sudo lspci -vvv > lspci-log
<schmiedc> hi
<schmiedc> are there any diagrams about the bug-lifecycle available somewhere?
<andresmujica> at the wiki you{ ll find somw workflow diagrams and some stat graphs
<andresmujica> wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<CrownAmbassador> andresmujica: added the attachements. I don't need to put the username in with windows, but I tried that with ubuntu when running something. can really remember what I ran, but it brought up a blue screen asking me about my network interfaces.
<andresmujica> yeap, i'm checking the attachs...
<schmiedc> andresmujica: thx
<andresmujica> ok don't worry it seems thatt your eth0 is unmanaged.
<andresmujica> let me check one more thing
<andresmujica> i'm gonna put a comment at the report so you check the link and try the workaround described there...
<andresmujica> i've gotta go now, so i'll check your input at the report.
<andresmujica> later on
<CrownAmbassador> cool. thanks
<CrownAmbassador> I know this is way off the topic of this room, but does anybody know of a java irc client that will run on a java enabled phone?
<CrownAmbassador> Not jmirc
<steve555> Hi everyone.
<savvas> hm.. Bug #23568, bug #140934 and bug #304767 link to upstream http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23568 in gnome-system-tools "[time-admin] The timezone selected during install is different in (Gnome) Clock" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23568
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140934 in system-tools-backends "Default Time zone/City for Serbia(Europe) Should be Belgrade" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140934
<ubottu> Gnome bug 354661 in s-t-b "time-admin fails to lookup "Europe/Helsinki" as time zone value" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Bug 304767 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/304767 is private
<savvas> they're all the same, but which one should do I use as a master bug?
<savvas> Ah, private. I don't know about that one :P
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 to kick off in #ubuntu-classroom in 23 minutes! :-)
<MrKanister> Hello pedro_
<pedro_> hola MrKanister
<MrKanister> pedro_: How are things?
<pedro_> MrKanister: going great, how about you?
<MrKanister> couldn't be better :)
<MrKanister> pedro_: I think I should add some more bugs to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090122
<pedro_> MrKanister: omg did you already started? ;-)
<pedro_> MrKanister: yeah feel free to add some more ;-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: I couldn't resist :P
 * pedro_ hugs the super MrKanister
 * MrKanister hugs pedro_ back
<pedro_> MrKanister: are you using 5-a-day to keep track of that work?
<MrKanister> pedro_: I got a free Tuesday so I had a lot of time.
<MrKanister> pedro_: Yep, I am using 5-a-day
 * MrKanister thinks that is is more work to add all the bugs to 5-a-day than to work on them
<pedro_> MrKanister: yeah, got some comments about that too
<pedro_> MrKanister: dholbach and bdmurray are working in having some automated way to do that
<MrKanister> pedro_: I like automated things ;)
<MrKanister> pedro_: How about  a separate page for the bug day with a button next to them to mark them as being worked on?
<MrKanister> * next to the bugs
<pedro_> MrKanister: you said something like the "mark as reviewed" button we have at the harvest page?
<pedro_> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/handler.py?pkg=nautilus <-
<MrKanister> pedro_: Yes, imagined something like that (btw: In Harvest it is not always working)
<pedro_> MrKanister: m i like that idea, but it maybe be difficult to know how is working on what, you know for doing a basic stats at the end of the hug day
<pedro_> MrKanister: what do you mean ? dholbach is the right man to ask about harvest
<dholbach> in a session right now
<dholbach> known bug, didn't have the time to look into it, sorry
<MrKanister> pedro_: I think if the pages is connect to launchpad (for example with OpenID) it should be possible to register who clicked the button
<EagleScreen> is bluetooth officially broken in kubuntu 8.10?
<mnemo> can someone check if "software sources" is broken on jaunty?
<mnemo> if I select "System::Administration::Software Sources" ... nothing happens
<mnemo> no window
<mnemo> and if I run "gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<mnemo> "
<mnemo> then I get this creepy error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107894/
<asomething> mnemo: happens here as well
<greg-g> mnemo: you might want to submit the crash file it talks about
<greg-g> navigate to /var/crash/ and double click on the "_usr_bin_software-properties-gtk.0.crash" file
<greg-g> don't worry, it will be private to begin with so someone can make sure there aren't any passwords in the report
<greg-g> private == only trusted individuals can see it
<mnemo> greg-g: why isnt it automatically submitted? my system used to display this nice apport GUI but not anymore
<mnemo> is apport also broken right now in jaunty??
<greg-g> mnemo: don't know, separate issue, go ahead and submit this bug first :)
<mnemo> will do
 * greg-g isn't running jaunty yet :)
<asomething> mnemo: I got the apport dialog but it wouldn't submit due to some sort of time out error.
<mnemo> I got 7 unique unsubmitted (because I know I've not seen apport GUI so far in jaunty) reports in /var/crash
<asomething>  Could not upload report data to crash database: <urlopen error The read operation timed out>
<mnemo> same here
<pedro_> asomething, mnemo, that's known: bug 314212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<mnemo> ops that should be pretty high priority I guess... many bugs are currently flying under the radar due to this problem
<circuitfire> does anyone know of a resolution to gcalctool failing to start due to a libcairopango error?
<pedro_> circuitfire: could you paste the error on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<pedro_> circuitfire: which version of gcalctool is causing the issue for you?
<circuitfire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107908/
<circuitfire> not sure about the versionm
<circuitfire> pedro_: info ^^
<pedro_> circuitfire: just open a terminal and type apt-cache policy gcalctool
<pedro_> circuitfire: thanks, i'll have a look
<pedro_> circuitfire: is libpango1.0-0 installed? looks like a broken installation
<circuitfire> pedro_: Installed: 5.24.1-0ubuntu1
<circuitfire> pedro_: ^^ that was for gcalctool
<pedro_> circuitfire: ok, may you check the libpango package?
<circuitfire> pedro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107911/
<circuitfire> pedro_: ^^ for apt-cache libpango
<pedro_> circuitfire: ok, could you try to reinstall both packages ?
<circuitfire> pedro_: is there an aptitude command for that?
<andersk> aptitude reinstall packagenames
<circuitfire> ty
<pedro_> brb testing an update
<circuitfire> problem persists .. after reinstall of gcalctool and libpango1.0-0 .. same error as before
<hggdh> bdmurray, ping
<bdmurray> hggdh: hello
<maxb> Hi. On my Aspire One running Jaunty, network-manager can't see the wireless device (AR5007EG card, AR2425 chip) when running the Jaunty kernel. It works if I boot the remnant Intrepid kernel instead.
<maxb> I could use some guidance figuring out what to report to make a useful bug, as well as whether it needs to be filed against linux or network-manager
<hggdh> bdmurray, I am getting a failure when installing the new lp_patches.user.js
<dtchen> maxb: is the nic enumerated in userspace at all when you boot the jaunty kernel?  (and which jaunty kernel?)
<bdmurray> hggdh: click on the green download arrow on the far right not the thing on the far left
<hggdh> and then open with ffox, correct?
<bdmurray> gm pops up for me and says "this is a gm user script..."
<hggdh> it does not for me...
<hggdh> trying a brand new ffox session.
<maxb> dtchen: It works sufficiently that I can "iwlist wlan0 scan" and see APs. Kernel 2.6.28-4.11
<hggdh> bdmurray, dat iz ferry veird. Closed ffox, re-opened it, went to the link, and now GM pops in
<bdmurray> hggdh: it happens sometimes to me too
<hggdh> heh. At least I am not alone...
<dtchen> maxb: ok, so the affected source package question is answered.
<dtchen> maxb: take a look at /var/log/daemon.log for debug, and try using nm-tool(1) for further info
<dtchen> maxb: also, you may wish to ensure that lshal/hal-get-property still reports the same info for your wireless hw for both kernels you've tested
<maxb> dtchen: nm-tool says "State: unavailable" about the wireless device. I've dumped lshal output, and will reboot and get the counterpart. What would I do with hal-get-property?
<dtchen> maxb: h-g-p just allows you to drill down/filter for specific key/values; lshal will likely suffice in this context
<maxb> oh dear, I feel silly. It thinks the rfkill is active
<maxb> Unfortunately, the rfkill is just a physically stateless button in this case, which makes things harder
<maxb> (pressing it doesn't help)
<maxb> Also:   (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2)  .... where do I look up the reason code?
<maxb> Huh, right, so the killswitch does toggle the radio (as shown by whether iwlist wlan0 scan works or not)
<maxb> But /sys/devices/platform/acer-wmi/rfkill/rfkill0/state remains "0" throughout
<dtchen> maxb: i recommend adding a linux task to that bug, then
<maxb> dtchen: Thanks for the nudging in the right direction. Turns out that "rmmod acer_wmi" gets things working!
 * maxb heads to Malone
<hggdh> in what package is the Ubuntu installer?
<bdmurray> ubiquity for the graphical one
<hggdh> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-22
<Yfrwlf> So has anyone else noticed the bug where when you mouse over System > Preferences, and then (or immediately) mouse over Administration, it pauses for a second or so?
<Yfrwlf> Really weird, but seems like it might be a bug. ^^
<Yfrwlf> It's been doing that in Gnome for as long as I can remember
<Hobbsee> Yfrwlf: sounds strange.
<Yfrwlf> and it only does it the first time, like it's a menu loading problem, no clue
<Hobbsee> unless it's building an index the very first time, i've no idea.
<Yfrwlf> I'd be really surprised if I'm the only one who has seen it happen. :P
<Hobbsee> is it just on first install, or the first time it gets done after boot?
<Yfrwlf> maybe it's the menu freezing until all the icons in Preferences have loaded, before it will display the Administration menu.
<Hobbsee> i would expect that's the case
<Yfrwlf> I think it's when ever the menu isn't in RAM or something, it's after every login or after a while of not using that menu maybe?  Would have to experiment with it.  Very minor thing, but I've actually seen it freak out new users and such, it's just a cosmetic thing. ^^
<Hobbsee> how much ram do you actually have in that machine?
<Hobbsee> (that you're seeing it on?)
<Yfrwlf> it happens on all different machines on all different Gnome versions that I've used for the past several years
<Yfrwlf> though I'm sure it's less noticeable on faster machines obviously
<Hobbsee> very strange.
<Hobbsee> my machine's likely too high specced to see it, then.
<Yfrwlf> wow, I can easily reproduce it on the fly, too.
<Hobbsee> you could probably try reporting it to gnome directly, as it sounds like a gnome 'bug' that it's not optimised fully.
<Yfrwlf> yeah, alright. ^^
<Hobbsee> under metacity, presumably?  or compiz?
<Yfrwlf> I created another user, test, and then logged onto test, (on this same computer), and was able to reproduce it.  After the first time though like I said, it doesn't happen anymore until you log out or possibly unless it leaves RAM.
<Yfrwlf> I don't *think* it's the window manager, but let me check.
<Yfrwlf> Great, now I'm just finding other bugs >.<
<Yfrwlf> After switching to Metacity and logging in as test again, the menu bug isn't there, but maybe it's like saved in memory already or something...when I went in as test, it was Metacity.  Then I switched back to my user, switched to Compiz, and logged in as test again to find that Metacity was running.  When I then tried to turn on Compiz as test, it said desktop effects couldn't be enabled.  Oiy =P
<Yfrwlf> fun stuff ^^
<Hobbsee> hrm.  that wasn't friendly.
<Yfrwlf> oh wow, even after disabling Compiz on my user, and logging into test and trying to enable it there, it won't let me.
<Yfrwlf> What wasn't friendly?
<Hobbsee> locking my screen on jaunty wouldn't let me unlock it again.
<Yfrwlf> That's what I'm using too btw.
<Yfrwlf> I haven't had that problem before though, how did you manage to do that?
<Hobbsee> not sure.  it's probably transient, as i hadn't rebooted after some updates which it was telling me to
<Yfrwlf> that may have been it then, I remember when you could keep on using programs even if they had been updated, but I notice some problems with doing that sometimes.
<Hobbsee> yup
<Yfrwlf> but, just restart X at the very least, and that should fix the screen locking problem you're having, if that's the cause of it.
<Yfrwlf> should be using the new versions of everything at that point
<Yfrwlf> to my knowledge
<Hobbsee> i thought i'd done so, from the last time it locked up, but then it happened again
<Hobbsee> ah well, will look again later
<kylezoa> Bug #319393 to wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319393 in user-setup "Hardcodes ubuntu username" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319393
<kylezoa> Bug #319776 to the lovely wishlist please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319776 in gnome-session "don't allow shut down if there are other user with opened sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319776
 * Hobbsee doesn't think the first one is a wishlist item.
<Hobbsee> and i'm surethat second one is a dupe.
<Hobbsee> in fact, the guest account already accounts for that.
<kylezoa> k, Hobbsee, could you please leave that note on the bug as it'll be better for you to note it
<Hobbsee> sigh, he's left.
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> shoot & run
<Hobbsee> he could have actually *tested* it, to see that the bug reporter was mostly wrong, but no...
<Hobbsee> lets just smack it with a 'wishlist' status, and be done with it.
<hggdh> all one needs is to read and mis-interpret, I guess
<hggdh> there is also one thing -- a lot of the new folks are worried of doing something wrng, and would rather somebody else did it
<hggdh> weird. I thought the second one would be a question of capabilities
<Hobbsee> presumably because they don't actually know what htey're doing, and suspect they're not being so helpful anyway, and don't want to get jumped on when it's wrong.
<Hobbsee> but the first is the classic "original reporter is known competent, so please don't put rubbish (ie, it's not a bug.  BRAINSTORM IT!) on their bugs"
<Hobbsee> which i don't think there's a solution for yet
 * Hobbsee invalidates it, and claims it for 5-a-day
<hggdh> heh
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<pedro_> folks don't forget that today we have a hug day : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090122
<pedro_> there's still a lot of bugs to be triaged, feel free to grab anyone and squash it
<jan_here> I found a bug concerning powersaved, is it oky to discuss this here?
<pedro_> there's still a lot of bugs to squash, join the fun : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090122
<pedro_> good day MrKanister
<MrKanister> hello pedro_
<MrKanister> pedro_: Sorry, I have to deliver some magazines. Will be back in about two hours.
<MrKanister> pedro_: Then I will join the fun ;). Bye
<pedro_> MrKanister: see you later!
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - Day 4 to kick off in #ubuntu-classroom in 19m. :-)
<steve555> hI EVERYONE.
<BUGabundo> hi steve555
<steve555> Hi BUGabundo.What is the progress of triarging Firefox3.0?
<BUGabundo> I have no idea!
<BUGabundo> just logon
<steve555> I haven't got it installed yet,but I have done in the past.I personally use Opera10.0 Alppha
<BUGabundo> aint even got the courage to look into my inbox
<steve555> I thought this was the channel to help out if we can.Which one is it?
<BUGabundo> ask dholbach
<dholbach> BUGabundo: about what?
<BUGabundo> dholbach: please refer to steve555 ^^^^^^^^
<dholbach> I have no idea about Firefox
<dholbach> asac is the mastermind there :)
<steve555> Where can I reach him?I have treid to get on a hug day and a even a Ubuntu classroom,but I seem to miss them,as I live in the U.K G.M.T
<steve555> I'm curently using Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Alpha3.
<dholbach> he's in here :)
<steve555> Ok,I'll ask him.
<steve555> asac,do you need help with Firefox3.0?
<BUGabundo> steve555: please visit #ubuntu-mozillateam
<steve555> Ok,thanks BUGabundo.
<charlie-tca> steve555: The firefox hugday is today. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090122
<steve555> Yeah I know,am I in time?it's Greenwich Mean Time where I live.
<charlie-tca> yes, it's only 4:27pm there
<charlie-tca> And, the bugs can be triaged anytime :-)
<steve555> Before I go,I'm have a bit of trouble importing some keys from Launchpad.When I refrseh my repositoires with Synaptic,I get this error:: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<pedro_> omg the graphs for the hug day are looking amazing!
<pedro_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/firefox-3.0/plots/firefox-3.0-week-new.png <- wow
<bdmurray> pedro_: see http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/firefox-3.0 for more details
<pedro_> -300 WOW
<asac> here
<asac> does Martin Mai hang out here sometimes?
<asac> pedro_: ?
<asac> ffox 3 got 300 new bugs eliminated from yesterday to today
<pedro_> asac: yes Mrkanister is his nickname
<asac> thats really awesome
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<pedro_> asac: yeah that's pretty awesome, did you looked at the graphs today?
<asac> pedro_: the graph is not up-to-date ... NEw count is now 420
<asac> ;)
<pedro_> woohoo ;-)
<pedro_> we can reduce them to less to 400, right charlie-tca, chrisccoulson ? ;-)
<asac> pedro_: i would stick the triagers handbook in topic ... would be much more efficient if folks would remember those few points
<pedro_> asac: alright, i'm editing the hug day page with that information
<asac> pedro_: i will update topic... you can just stick the same info there too
<asac> pedro_: i cannot do that
<asac> not an op
<asac>  /topic Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Firefox NEW/Incomplete processing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<asac> thats what i wanted to do
<pedro_> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> on it
<ccm> hi there
<asac> bdmurray: wait a sec ;)
<ccm> (from the ubuntu berlin bug jam)
<asac>  /topic Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | FFox New/Incomplete processing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<asac> bdmurray: ^^
<asac> shortened and adjusted case
<asac> thanks
<pedro_> ccm: hello there
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | FFox New/Incomplete processing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bdmurray> asac: Could we get some package bug guidelines setup for firefox?
<asac> bdmurray: just the triagers handbook should be enough
<asac> a link
<asac> bdmurray: and maybe a direct reference to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<bdmurray> asac: I meant information to show when people report a bug about firefx
<asac> bdmurray: for that lets just use the NormalizedBugFormat page ;)
<bdmurray> Maybe a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs ?
<asac> would be helpful if folks file directly in that format
<asac> so we can foward
<asac> yes. lets use that and the normalized format thing
<asac> bdmurray: how do we get those instructions there?
<bdmurray> asac: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-January/027206.html
<asac> ok so not me ;)
<asac> so lets state:
<bdmurray> Well, you could stick a firefox file in the package-bug-guidelines folder and I'd update the instructions for it / them.
<asac> bdmurray: package-bug-guidlines? is that abranch?
<bdmurray> its a folder in ubuntu-qa-tools branch
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys. Do you think I can list these 2 bugreports together? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/320105 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/319553 the last one happens to be mine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320105 in ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex (8.10) loses Internet connectivity after installation" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> pedro_: I'll grab some bugs in a bit; got my 3-month old grandson right now
<MrKanister> How often are is the status of packages updated at http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/ ?
<bdmurray> the graphs are updated hourly
<MrKanister> bdmurray: Thanks. And the information on the left of a package page (for example http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/firefox-3.0) ?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: that's ^ hourly too right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray, MrKanister:  yup I believe it is hourly
<MrKanister> bdmurray: Maybe. If yes it gets updated in 14 minutes. Was just curious :)
<MrKanister> thanks ogasawara
<ogasawara> MrKanister: although I'm not positive if it on the hour or half past
<MrKanister> ogasawara: hm. ok
<ogasawara> MrKanister: ah, every 30min - or at least that's what it used to be
<MrKanister> ogasawara: Don't think so because the last update was at 17:42 UTC (so more than half an hour back)
<bdmurray> the raw data comes from http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-changes.html
<MrKanister> bdmurray: Thanks. Maybe the data is then updated once a day
<ogasawara> MrKanister: is there a specific stat you're noticing is not updating
<MrKanister> ogasawara: No. As I said, I was just curious about it.
<MrKanister> ogasawara: uh, you were right with the half an hour update. Now it reads: "Last updated at 18:10 UTC"
<MrKanister> wow...thats what I call a BugDay
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys. Do you think I can list these 2 bugreports together? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/320105 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/319553 the last one happens to be mine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320105 in ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex (8.10) loses Internet connectivity after installation" [Undecided,New]
 * MrKanister huggs pedro_ and charlie-tca
 * pedro_ hugs the hug day hero MrKanister
 * MrKanister wishes more people would start on BugDays because everyone is able to
<bdmurray> CrownAmbassador: it's hard to tell without hardware information for bug 320105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320105 in ubuntu "Intrepid Ibex (8.10) loses Internet connectivity after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320105
<CrownAmbassador> bdmurray: Thanks, I'll ask for hardware info then.
<asac> MrKanister: hi. i added a link for ffox triaging to topic ... please take a look ;)
<asac> and thanks for all the work :) ... i definitly owe you a few beers ;)
<MrKanister> asac: Thank you. This is a very useful site
<MrKanister> Unfortunately the fun is nearly over ;)
<asac> MrKanister: most important for the further upstream triage is to get the description in the normalized format mentioned there
<asac> MrKanister: how comes?
<MrKanister> asac: No problem. I like to work with nice people :)
<MrKanister> asac: No worries. I mean for the bug day this week
<asac> heh
<asac> sure
<asac> but i think i saw your mails outside of hug days ;)
<MrKanister> asac: What do you mean? (maybe my english is to bad)
<MrKanister> oh..you mean nromal bugs?
<MrKanister> *normal
<asac> MrKanister: yeah ;)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<MrKanister> hm...with that information I think we should do another BugDay on firefox
<MrKanister> we nearly halved the number of "new" bugs
<asac> MrKanister: true. there will surely be more new bugs.
<MrKanister> asac: Oh, yes. I very much hope more people will participate on BugDays because it is not difficult. Everyone can do it
<asac> thats why i tried to keep the handbook as simple as possible. New/Incomplete bugs can all be processed really easily
<asac> and Confirmed too most of the time
<asac> at least for firefox i cannot really forward bugs wher ei have to digg the important info out of the lengthy discussion.
<MrKanister> asac: yup, the handbook is really awesome ;)
<asac> MrKanister: how do you reach the triagers? just the hug day announce mail?
<MrKanister> asac: Yes, via some mailing-lists -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing#Announcement%20E-mail
<MrKanister> asac: I hate the bug tracker of mozilla, too
<MrKanister> asac: The gnome but tracker is soo much more user friendly
<asac> MrKanister: what exactly is more user friendly?
<MrKanister> asac: *the gnome bug tracker
<MrKanister> asac: (sorry, typo)
<asac> MrKanister: yes, but makes that more user friendly?
<asac> personally, i think processing bugs for gnome is easier because you have lots of small apps
<asac> with a small number of bugs
<asac> so you can usually see everything on one or a few patges
<MrKanister> asac: I mean it is easier to use, so it's "user friendly"
<asac> the tricky thing about firefox is that you have to find the right component in bugzilla to get any sensible search results
<MrKanister> (or doesn't that phrase exist in English?)
<asac> MrKanister: yes, but both is bugzilla ... so my question is: why is it easier to use?
<asac> my guess is that its easier to use because of the reasons i gave above
<MrKanister> asac: Oh, your are right, it's because of a better overview over the packages
<asac> MrKanister: sure. thats hard to do for a huge app like firefox. if you want to triage bugs upstream and wonder about which component to file against/look just ask
<asac> at best in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<MrKanister> asac: Thanks. Will bookmark that
<asac> thanks
<asac> cu then ;)
<MrKanister> asac: See you
<steve555> Hi guys,I'm having trouble uploading traces produced by Apport-qt to Launchpad.It comes up with this error:
<steve555> Could not upload report data to crash database:
<steve555> <urlopen error The write operation timed out>
<MrKanister> asac: I wonder if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook should replace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures which is linked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/
<maco> steve555: apport hasnt worked since jaunty started
<maco> steve555: just file the bug manually and attach a retrace
<steve555> Is there another package I could use to upload?
<maco> your web browser
<steve555> Hmmm,I'll give it a go,is it ok to attach the .crash to the bug report that apport created?
<charlie-tca> steve555: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/314212 ; even better, add to this one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maco> use apport-retrace to get just a stack trace
<maco> (that's what i was told to do when i asked a couple days ago)
<hggdh> so it is still broken?
<maco> yes
<hggdh> sigh
<bdmurray> I'll look at it today
<hggdh> yay, just ran it. At least now I do not get a file://... URL, but the (common) url error
<bdmurray> hggdh: which one?
<hggdh> urlopen timed out
<bdmurray> hggdh: when uploading?
<bdmurray> the last comment in bug 314212 has a workaround that might be worth trying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<hggdh> let me run it again
<asac> MrKanister: not sure. procedures is definitly work-in-stalled-progress ... but is suppsoed to be more complete than handbook
<asac> but we should definitly link the handbook from there
<MrKanister> asac: ok, a link would be good
<hggdh> darn! now I am back to file:// on the FFox call
<bdmurray> hggdh: its still an improvement though ;)
<hggdh> bdmurray, heh. At least the blob was uploaded
<chrisccoulson> hey mrkanister, are there any more firefox bugs left to triage ;)
<MrKanister> chrisccoulson: hehe, hundreds :)
<MrKanister> chrisccoulson: But we managed to halve the new bugs
<chrisccoulson> thats good. sorry i haven't helped out much - been busy doing some other stuff
<MrKanister> chrisccoulson: no problem. I think many also preferred the UbuntuDeveloperWeek to triaging bugs :D
<chrisccoulson> i'd completely forgotten about that. i wouldn't have minded getting involved
<MrKanister> chrisccoulson: You forgot the DeveloperWeek? That's sad, I was a great event and I learned  alot
<MrKanister> *it was
<chrisccoulson> which sessions did you go along too?
<asac> MrKanister: check  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures please
<MrKanister> chrisccoulson:  The Launchpad API, Baazar for packaging, Boot performance, etc
<maco> i forgot too, what with the couple million people converging on every spare bit of sidewalk and empty chair in every restaurant/cafe around my apartment
<MrKanister> asac: Looks great. That way we don't have a page without content ;) Thanks
<chrisccoulson> 3 guesses where maco lives
<chrisccoulson> lol
<maco> ^_^
<maco> i lack internets in my apartment, so those cafes are somewhat necessary for me to get online
<chrisccoulson> that's not good. i couldn't live without my internet connection :(
<maco> my old roommate moved out and took the internet with her. i get new internet tomorrow.
<chrisccoulson> thats good then. i bet you're looking forward to that!
<maco> yes
<andersk> Is anyone interested in looking at the one-line patch in bug 296925?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296925 in linux "linux-image postinst script ignores warn_reboot in /etc/kernel-img.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296925
<maxb> bug 319204 was just mentioned in #ubuntu-motu - IIUC it doesn't make sense to say "Please sync from DEHS". Is there a standard phrasing for a "Please update to newer upstream" bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319204 in flumotion "Please sync flumotion (universe) with the scoop of the Debian External Health Status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319204
<maxb> Is the needs-packaging tag appropriate for a "please package new upstream version" bug?
<maco> i think needs-packaging is just for new (not in the archive at all) packages
<savvas> maxb: bug number?
<maxb> <maxb> bug 319204 was just mentioned in #ubuntu-motu - IIUC it doesn't make sense to say "Please sync from DEHS". Is there a standard phrasing for a "Please update to newer upstream" bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319204 in flumotion "Please sync flumotion (universe) with the scoop of the Debian External Health Status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319204
<savvas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<savvas> 0.5.3 ?
<savvas> maxb: I linked it to the debian new upstream request
<savvas> maxb: I'll try and see if it's easy to upgrade
<maxb> You make a good point, linking it makes sense, but I was wondering what to do to the bugtitle, since it's falsely masquerading as a sync request at present
<savvas> well there's no upstream debian package yet :P
<savvas> Can you change it to something appropriate and set the needs-packaging tag?
<savvas> I think it's ok to use it in this case
<savvas> hm.. lool..
<savvas> maxb: I the user with nickname lool in freenode is the maintainer of flumotion. In #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu probably
<savvas> -I
<savvas> maxb: let me know if you talk with the maintainer
<maxb> I don't really mind, actually my interest in this is mainly limited to not having a non-sync bug masquerading as a sync bug
<maxb> :-)
<savvas> ok, but it happened to me twice to upgrade new packages and then the maintainer comes and says "Oh, I've had this packaged all along, I just forgot/been busy/some excuse here"
<thekorn_> bdmurray, what do you think, should we workaround bug 314212 and temporary increase the timeout in storeblob.py?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314212 in apport "Apport unable to report crash - urlopen error timed out" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314212
<bdmurray> thekorn_: yes, it seems like the fastest solution
<thekorn_> bdmurray, ok, let me prepare a patch
<thekorn_> bdmurray, I think this is the best solution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108389/
<thekorn_> but it is untested on jaunty
<hggdh> thekorn_, no timeout is dangerous
<thekorn_> hggdh, why, that's the default
<hggdh> this is then a bad default. Never to timeout can cause some other problems
<hggdh> instead set it -- say -- to 180 seconds.
<hggdh> never timeout -> leads to hanging
<thekorn_> hggdh, so this need to be fixed in python itself
<hggdh> probably, I agree. But, right now, I like your approach, at least it bypasses the issue
<hggdh> a very low timeout is as bad as a very large timeout
<Rocket2DMn> hey guys, when youre finished with your current debate, can you have a quick look at bug 319825 and let me know if you think its a kernel issue or a problem with NM (see daemon.log).  No rush.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319825 in linux "acer_wmi in Jaunty on Aspire One exposes non-functional (always disabled) rfkill device" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319825
<hggdh> thekorn_, it is just my opinion
<thekorn_> hggdh, yeah, I totally agree with you,
<thekorn_> but since launchpad is "a bit slow" sometimes, I'm unable to judge which is the best timeout
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn - it would be nice to see the output of "lshal" for that bug report
<Rocket2DMn> alright chrisccoulson , ill ask for that, what specifically are we looking for in that?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't checked the whole report yet, but any object with the capability "killswitch"
<chrisccoulson> just to get a more complete picture of the hardware
<chrisccoulson> i think from the description that its not a nm bug
<thekorn_> bdmurray, I'm going to sleep now, I would be nice if you could apply the patch, otherwise I will do it tomorrow morning,
<thekorn_> feel free to adjust the timeout
<bdmurray> thekorn_: okay, I think using something other than none would be best
<thekorn_> if you think it makes more sense
 * hggdh has had some very bad experiences with no TCP timeouts
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, based on how the user gets around the behavior by removing a module, it seems that it is kernel.  However, daemon.log has problems with NM which had me thinking that maybe NM isn't communicating well with the correct driver/module
<bdmurray> thekorn_: thanks for the patch
<thekorn_> np, no big deal
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, there is also a link to a bug in daemon.log that is still Confirmed against NM, whereas everything else seems to be fixed in intrepid.
<Rocket2DMn> im not sure what to make of that
<chrisccoulson> hi Rocket2DMn - sorry, i had to disappear somewhere
<Rocket2DMn> thats ok
<chrisccoulson> i'll take another look in a second
<Rocket2DMn> ok, theres really no rush
<Rocket2DMn> ill be here
<savvas> someone set the bug #319204 as triaged please, I'm sending a new upstream package to debian as we speak
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319204 in flumotion "Please package new upstream version of flumotion (universe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319204
<charlie-tca> savvas: wishlist?
<savvas> charlie-tca: yes, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. done
<savvas> a really weird package
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it happens
<savvas> It probably needs some adjustments, but at least I made it a bit easier for the maintainer :)
<charlie-tca> My thought is every bit helps :-)
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn - the bug report number referenced in that reporters daemon.log is just displayed because NM found an unmanaged device (a device specified in /etc/network/interfaces). the "state CONNECTED forced" bit just means that NM will tell any application which asks that the particular connection is connected, regardless of the actual state of the connection
<chrisccoulson> it seems that the killswitch state from HAL doesn't get updated
<chrisccoulson> it would probably be good also to run "lshal -m", then toggle the killswitch and see if anything changes state
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hi
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson: is the new mixer applet working now for you?
<chrisccoulson> not entirely
<seb128> chrisccoulson: and are your session dialog correctly themed since the gnome-session update?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: is it starting correctly rather
<chrisccoulson> 1 second - i'll try that in a moment
<chrisccoulson> the volume control actually appears to be suffering a race with pulseaudio
<chrisccoulson> the status icon doesn't update when pulseaudio comes on and off-line
<chrisccoulson> if the applet starts before pulseaudio, no icon displays
<chrisccoulson> theres a report upstream somewhere
<seb128> ok, so there is probably a race during session start there
<chrisccoulson> it seems so. the applet and pulseaudio start in the same phase
<seb128> I get an error in .xsession-errors which seems to indicate that the applet is started before the sound server there
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i get that too. i tried writing a patch, but i cant get it to work
<chrisccoulson> gnome bug 564311 is the applet problem
<ubottu> Gnome bug 564311 in gnome-volume-control ""Connection failed" when PA drops off" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564311
<seb128> right, the new comment seems to be the issue
<chrisccoulson> pulseaudio started before gnome-session in intrepid, but that's not a good solution
<Rocket2DMn> chadwik, what should the reporter do when monitoring in order to trigger the killswitch?  is that a keyboard function key, or removal of the module, or something else?
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, ** ^
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn - they can run "lshal -m" in a terminal and then physically move the killswitch. if it changes state, then the reporter will see some output on the terminal
<chrisccoulson> if he doesn't, then it's almost certainly a kernel bug
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i see the problem with gnome-session dialog too
<seb128> chrisccoulson: ok, good, I need to ping vuntz about it
<seb128> the dialog is a distro patch, I need to try if the upstream dialog get the same issue
<chrisccoulson> yeah, thats a good idea
<chrisccoulson> i might try building it without in a bit
<Rocket2DMn> what do you mean physically move the killswitch?  i guess i dont fully understand what a killswitch is then.  i thought this was like a power switch, though laptops dont typically have an actually switch, they use a key combo or a dedicated button i guess
<chrisccoulson> ah, you might be correct
<maco> Rocket2DMn: sometimes they're slidey things
<chrisccoulson> i got the impression that whatever button or switch he was using actually physically turned the RF off. he seems to suggest that
<Rocket2DMn> hey maco, i dont think ive ever seen a laptop with a slide power switch for wireless
<Rocket2DMn> i suppose they are out there ethough
<chrisccoulson> my old company dell had a slider
<Rocket2DMn> nice
<dtchen> rfkill switches are increasing massively in popularity
<chrisccoulson> i don't have a laptop anymore to know:(
<chrisccoulson> new company won't give me one!
<chrisccoulson> cheapskates
<Rocket2DMn> so we want the user to toggle with killswitch while the acer_wmi module is loaded then right?
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<Rocket2DMn> ok, what if something shows when he does it then?
<chrisccoulson> it depends what shows i suppose
<chrisccoulson> if the state of the killswitch changes then it might be a NM problem. but i think thats unlikely having read the description
<Rocket2DMn> when i toggle on my laptop, it doesnt say anything about a killswitch, but it shows something else about ButtonPressed = wlan
<seb128> chrisccoulson: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567958
<ubottu> Gnome bug 567958 in general "Shutdown and Logout dialogs not themed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dtchen> chrisccoulson: were you referring to bug 319443 earlier?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319443 in pulseaudio "[jaunty] no volume applet because pulse gets started too late" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319443
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that makes sense. so, it seems like it's definately an upstream issue unless the reporter is a jaunty user
<seb128> chrisccoulson: there is a screenshot and that's the upstream dialog
<seb128> chrisccoulson: and he's using jhbuild
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<Rocket2DMn> alright chrisccoulson , thanks for the help.  i expect the user will get back to us by tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> dtchen - thats the one. but it should be a gnome-media bug. the applet should refresh the status icon when pulseaudio loads or disappears really
<maco> Rocket2DMn: the HP Mini netbook, as dtchen discovered by accident 2 days ago, has a slidey switch for both wifi and power. bump the slidey thingy, and the computer turns off. oddly, you have to hold the switch in the pushed position to turn it on, but just bump it to shut it off
<dtchen> the wifi rfkill is also broken in Windows
<maco> on that hp mini you were playing with?
<dtchen> you can do nefarious things with it in every OS, actually, due to the wiring
<Rocket2DMn> maco, that is brilliant design
<maco> oh, i didnt phrase that clearly. there are two slidey switches. 1 for each, 1 on each side of the front edge of the laptop, where your wrist goes
<Rocket2DMn> even better!
<dtchen> the rfkill is on the right; the power, on the left
<Rocket2DMn> why cant they just use an old fashioned button for power
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-23
<drguildo> i have a problem where my multimedia keys periodically stop working. can anybody please tell me which gnome/xorg package i should file a bug against?
<drguildo> i think it might be a problem with x rather than gnome because hitting them with xev loaded doesn't output anything
<greg-g> drguildo: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<drguildo> thanks greg-g
<cyan-spam> hey apw
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> james_w, hi, somehow signing my packages with bzr builddeb does not work, does builddeb have something similar to debuild -k<key> ?
<james_w> thekorn: the default is to build with -uc -us, i.e. not to sign
<james_w> I'm thinking of changing that
<james_w> you can override the command used
<james_w> or use debsign afterwards
<thekorn> james_w, aha, ok, I always thought builddeb is a full replacement for debuild, I will go with debsign
<thekorn> thanks
<savvas> I wonder why no-one replied to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/319194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319194 in update-notifier "bogus filenames: upgrade-notifie.docs upgrade-notifier.cron.daily" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> should I make a debdiff patch for such a trivial change?
<james_w> nope, you should prepare a bzr merge request for the update-manager branch
<savvas> james_w: in update-manager or update-notifier ?
<james_w> er, update-notifier of course, sorry :-)
<savvas> ok um.. which one is the trunk? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/update-notifier
<savvas> it must be lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/update-notifier/ubuntu
<james_w> that'll work nicely I expect
<savvas> ok thanks!
<mvo> savvas: thanks, I have a look
<savvas> mvo: Michael Vogt? I've asked for a merge proposal :) This actually fixes the HOOKS documentation bug as well, I've marked it as duplicate of the one above
<savvas> mvo: when you find some spare time, can you register the development series so it's clearly distinguished? https://launchpad.net/update-notifier/+addseries
<mvo> savvas: thanks, I added that, should be better now
<savvas> ok
<savvas> :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek - last day going to kick off in #ubuntu-classroom now!
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<MrKanister> Hello pedro_
<pedro_> hey MrKanister, how's going?
<MrKanister> pedro_: Very good, thanks. What about you?
<pedro_> MrKanister: I'm great, thanks for asking ;-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: Nice to hear that
<pedro_> MrKanister: you're on the top of the 5-a-day contributors -> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<MrKanister> pedro_: A question: Qould you mind if I replace the plots under the last BugDay with a copy of http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/firefox-3.0/plots/firefox-3.0-week-triaging.png
<pedro_> MrKanister: not at all, feel free to do it
<MrKanister> pedro_: I think it gives a more realistic view of the triaging because the axes start with "0" and the all four lines are in one graph
<MrKanister> pedro_: Wow, the hall of fame :)
<pedro_> MrKanister: indeed, just remember to put the image as an attachment instead of a link ;-)
<Laibsch> Can somebody please take a look at bug 254228?  It is a fairly important bug that affects all sqlite3-based programs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254228 in sqlite3 "division error in sqlite 3.5.9-5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254228
<MrKanister> pedro_: Sure :-D... Do we already have the number of triaged bugs to add the BugDay to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning or can I just count the green lines?
<pedro_> MrKanister: not the exact number but it was ~400
<MrKanister> pedro_: Ok, added that. Thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> hey, thanks Rocket2DMn for spotting my mistake on that gnome-mount bug
<Rocket2DMn> hey chrisccoulson , no problem
<chrisccoulson> at least it's sorted now
<Rocket2DMn> the OP responded to that other bug, too, with the lshal stuff
<Rocket2DMn> i got the emails you sent on the ntfs-3g mailing list, too
<chrisccoulson> that's good. i might have a look in a but,but after dinner
<Rocket2DMn> alright, go eat dinner, ping me when you get back, i may or may not be at the computer but ill be nearby
<chrisccoulson> hey Rocket2DMn - what was the number of that bug you were looking at?
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, bug 319825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319825 in linux "acer_wmi in Jaunty on Aspire One exposes non-functional (always disabled) rfkill device" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319825
<Rocket2DMn> the lshal -m showed what i saw on my own laptop
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn - thats a kernel bug. HAL emits a ButtonPressed signal, but the "killswitch.state" property of the reporters killswitch never changes
<chrisccoulson> i'm pretty sure that should change state too
<Rocket2DMn> alright, thats what i was thinking
<Rocket2DMn> ill markt he bug as triaged
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think thats good
<chrisccoulson> thanks for looking at it
<Rocket2DMn> my pleasure
<Rocket2DMn> thank you for helping
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-24
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there people
<thomasdelbeke> I have my gpg-key now an will try to sign the code of conduct
<thomasdelbeke> First things first
<thomasdelbeke> I have a hughe gdm bug
<thomasdelbeke> it has tons of symptoms
<thomasdelbeke> I don't know which ones are important
<thomasdelbeke> some help would be appreciated
<thomasdelbeke> Most typical = thomas@thomas-laptop:~$ pidof gdm
<thomasdelbeke> 5406 5403
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$
<bdmurray> thomasdelbeke: what are some of the symptoms?
<thomasdelbeke> pidof gdm gives two entries
<thomasdelbeke> I noticed the problem on two different machines
<bdmurray> and how is that a problem?
<thomasdelbeke> both Acer Aspire
<hggdh> do a 'ps -ef | grep gdm'
<thomasdelbeke> the  and mine, which is:
<hggdh> you will find two, one owned by init
<hggdh> the other a child of the first
<thomasdelbeke> 9410-4933
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep gdm
<thomasdelbeke> root      5403     1  0 00:29 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<thomasdelbeke> root      5406  5403  0 00:29 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/gdm
<thomasdelbeke> root      5411  5406  5 00:29 tty7     00:00:57 /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<thomasdelbeke> thomas    7164  7012  0 00:47 pts/0    00:00:00 grep gdm
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<hggdh> this is not a problem
<thomasdelbeke> OK
<thomasdelbeke> but I have malignant symptoms too
<thomasdelbeke> They are:
<thomasdelbeke> root@thomas-laptop:/home/thomas# hurestore --usage
<thomasdelbeke> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:72: GtkWarning: could not open display
<thomasdelbeke>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<thomasdelbeke> Usage: hurestore [-?] [-?|--help] [--usage] [--oaf-ior-fd=FD]
<thomasdelbeke>         [--oaf-activate-iid=IID] [--oaf-private] [--disable-sound]
<thomasdelbeke>         [--enable-sound] [--espeaker=HOSTNAME:PORT] [--version]
<thomasdelbeke>         [--load-modules=MODULE1,MODULE2,...]
<thomasdelbeke> This is the error message I got on my current outstanding gedit bug
<thomasdelbeke> I opened  it as gedit ...
<hggdh> and this happens when you run the command under a terminal in your logged in Gnome session, right?
<thomasdelbeke> but it just means I cannot open anything else either
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, what is the bug #?
<thomasdelbeke> yes, from terminal, as root or as 1000
<thomasdelbeke> but also from icons on panel
<thomasdelbeke> I will look it up in firefox
<thomasdelbeke> please be patient,
<thomasdelbeke> firefox does not work correctly
<thomasdelbeke> neither does right keypad
<hggdh> we are patient. We are also confused right now.
<thomasdelbeke> these are two of the other symptoms
<thomasdelbeke> one (keypad) filed as a bug already
<thomasdelbeke> I go look now
<thomasdelbeke> OK, this is one:   	318276
<hggdh> bug 218276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218276 in doit "DoIt on Windows" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218276
<thomasdelbeke> now looking for the rest
<jmarsden|work> bug 318276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318276 in xorg "serious xserver-xorg problem in 8.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318276
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, I am sorry, but I cannot understand what is the problem on the bug
<hggdh> hey
<hggdh> this is not an Ubuntu bug
<bdmurray> thomasdelbeke: it is very important to treat each bug separately
<thomasdelbeke> this one is not mine: 218276
<bdmurray> there are a lot of confusing and inter mixed issues going on in this bug report
<thomasdelbeke> I do not use thunderbird
<thomasdelbeke> I know
<thomasdelbeke> The problem is that I do not know which package, but I presume all of these are gdm, as display cannot be accessed
<thomasdelbeke> you think not???
<hggdh> heh. gone
<hggdh> I am *very* confused by this bug report
<bdmurray> he has some very confusing issues going on
<hggdh> the "I voted Adolf" comment in the bug got my attention. And I did not like it
<bdmurray> I don't understand what he is trying to accomplish or wants
<andresmujica> isn't he a launchpad spammer?
<andresmujica> i've seen some " strange " reports from him before...
<bdmurray> he isn't sticking viagara adds in there
<hggdh> which is good. I guess
<bdmurray> but he does have some very confusing problems
<thomasdelbeke> Hi
<thomasdelbeke> Are you guys still ther
<thomasdelbeke> ???
<thomasdelbeke> I had to reboot
<thomasdelbeke> Because the task bar of firefox disappeared
<thomasdelbeke> I could no longer mininmize and only open firfox in full screen mode
<bdmurray> thomasdelbeke: yes, you seem to have reported quite a few bugs.  Is this all on the same hardware?
<thomasdelbeke> yes, but I was able to verify this on a different acer machine as well
<thomasdelbeke> the 5050
<thomasdelbeke> but only some of these, as I do not own that machine
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, please stick to ONE issue at a time
<thomasdelbeke> OK
<thomasdelbeke> but the thing is
<thomasdelbeke> I am not a programmer
<thomasdelbeke> and I do not know the cause of these display problems
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, please start by stating what is the issue
<thomasdelbeke> so I do not know if it is one bug
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> list of symptoms:
<greg-g> thomasdelbeke: are your last comments on that bug pretty much your summary of the issue?
<thomasdelbeke> which one bug?
<thomasdelbeke> gedit or xserver-xorg (keypad)???
<andresmujica> bug 318276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318276 in xorg "serious xserver-xorg problem in 8.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318276
<andresmujica> you said that's solved now
<thomasdelbeke> no
<greg-g> yes, sorry, I was looking at the xorg bug. I came in during the middle of this discussion. My appologies.
<andresmujica> with VGA driver thing?
<thomasdelbeke> that is not my bug
<greg-g> the names match
<hggdh> OK. Please give us the bug # we will be talking about now
<thomasdelbeke> but i do indeed have a VGA issue
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> this is the gedit one: 311237
<thomasdelbeke> I posted it as gedit
<andresmujica> bug 311237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311237 in gedit "gedit fails to run as root in jaunty" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311237
<thomasdelbeke> but it is about the magic cookie
<thomasdelbeke> ye indeed
<thomasdelbeke> that bug
<thomasdelbeke> magic cookie "cannot ad display"
<hggdh> correctly displayed. You had su - to root
<hggdh> under your X session
<thomasdelbeke> what do you mean?
<hggdh> root@thomas-laptop:/home/thomas# gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomasdelbeke> I think that something in ubuntu changes something in my BIOS
<hggdh> is this still the problem with gedit?
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$ sudo su
<thomasdelbeke> [sudo] password for thomas:
<thomasdelbeke> root@thomas-laptop:/home/thomas# pidof gdm
<thomasdelbeke> 5144 5141
<thomasdelbeke> root@thomas-laptop:/home/thomas# cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomasdelbeke> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/ intrepid main restricted
<thomasdelbeke> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<thomasdelbeke> # newer versions of the distribution.
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<thomasdelbeke> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<thomasdelbeke> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<thomasdelbeke> ## distribution.
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<thomasdelbeke> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<thomasdelbeke> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<hggdh> damn
<thomasdelbeke> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<thomasdelbeke> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
<thomasdelbeke> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<thomasdelbeke> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<thomasdelbeke> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<thomasdelbeke> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<thomasdelbeke> ## security team.
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates multiverse
<thomasdelbeke> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<thomasdelbeke> ## repository.
<thomasdelbeke> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<thomasdelbeke> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<thomasdelbeke> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<thomasdelbeke> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<thomasdelbeke> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<thomasdelbeke> # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<thomasdelbeke> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<thomasdelbeke> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
<thomasdelbeke> ## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
<thomasdelbeke> ## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
<thomasdelbeke> ## users.
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<thomasdelbeke> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-security main restricted
<thomasdelbeke> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-security restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-security universe
<andresmujica> thomasdelbeke: Please WAIT....  use pastebin
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<thomasdelbeke> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<thomasdelbeke> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<thomasdelbeke> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-security multiverse
<thomasdelbeke> root@thomas-laptop:/home/thomas#
<thomasdelbeke> but not just gedit
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, do *NOT* paste this again!!
<thomasdelbeke> that was what I said
<thomasdelbeke> what damn?
<thomasdelbeke> You wanted /etc/apt/sources.list?
<thomasdelbeke> I misunderstood?
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, instead, use pastenbin
<andresmujica> pls use pastebin for that kind of things..
<hggdh> !pastebin
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<andresmujica> also.  it seems that you're giving a lot of info,
<andresmujica> what i've got so far
<hggdh> and, anyways, I have *NO* idea of what the sources.list has to do with gedit
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> sorry about that
<thomasdelbeke> no
<andresmujica> is that you believe that Ubuntu modified your BIOS and it's causing issues with intel driver and Xorg not executing gui apps... ???
<thomasdelbeke> somebody said gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thomasdelbeke> so I presumed you wanted to see my repos
<thomasdelbeke> sorry
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, I was showing you your own text in the gedit bug
<greg-g> andresmujica: different bug, actually
<thomasdelbeke> ok sorry again
<thomasdelbeke> yes my bios is altered
<andresmujica> greg-g: it seems that he's mixing both of them.. don't know for sure...
<thomasdelbeke> I know that from the live cd
<greg-g> andresmujica: most likely.
<thomasdelbeke> I could sometimes start in safe graphics mode
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, by the way, you should refrain from opening a root shell. This is not a good idea, for your own security
<thomasdelbeke> sometimes this option had disappeared
<bdmurray> thomasdelbeke: yes, why do you use 'sudo su' so much?
<thomasdelbeke> oh yeah
<thomasdelbeke> don't use the name of root in vain
<hggdh> actually, do not be root in vain
<thomasdelbeke> I always have a root and a $USER open at same time
<thomasdelbeke> yes correct hggdh
<bdmurray> why?
<thomasdelbeke> i pick one for each command
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, this is really not a good idea. The chances of a mistake are much increased
<thomasdelbeke> ok thanks for the tip
<hggdh> if you try to run a X application from the root shell, it will fail.
<thomasdelbeke> The thing was I had an extreme pwd
<thomasdelbeke> and it made it very difficult to always type that in
<thomasdelbeke> I will follow your advice there
<thomasdelbeke> oh
<thomasdelbeke> but the (gedit and all other gui things)
<thomasdelbeke> I do not use from the terminal
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, back to the gedit issue: (1) open a NEW terminal; (2) on this terminal, type 'gedit whatever'; does gedit open?
<thomasdelbeke> I just click on the icons
<thomasdelbeke> yes know I do not have problems in this particular partition
<thomasdelbeke> The thing is:
<hggdh> so bug 311237 can be closed?
<thomasdelbeke> on the live cd I had
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311237 in gedit "gedit fails to run as root in jaunty" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311237
<thomasdelbeke> no
<thomasdelbeke> in the other partition the problem still exists
<hggdh> ???
<thomasdelbeke> I reinstalled that partition
<thomasdelbeke> whithout formatting
<hggdh> what other partition?
<thomasdelbeke> it did not go away
<thomasdelbeke> also 8.10
<hggdh> hold on
<thomasdelbeke> this is a temporary one
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> I am holding on
<hggdh> are you telling us you reinstalled 8.10 over an already-installed Ubuntu?
<hggdh> without reformatting the disk?
<thomasdelbeke> not this one
<thomasdelbeke> that is what I did first yes
<thomasdelbeke> but the problem maintained
<thomasdelbeke> so I reformatted now
<thomasdelbeke> the other partition
<thomasdelbeke> this is a new and temporary one
<thomasdelbeke> to be upgraded to jaunty
<andresmujica> pls execute from a terminal   sudo fdisk -l and put it in pastebin.
<thomasdelbeke> through update-manager -c -d
<thomasdelbeke> ok, i am on it
<andresmujica> rember
<andresmujica> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hggdh> oy vey
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108824/
<thomasdelbeke> like this?
<thomasdelbeke> I noticed that I could "cure" some of my symptoms
<thomasdelbeke> by reinstalling VGA driver in XP
<thomasdelbeke> likewise in 5050
<thomasdelbeke> that is on a different partition!
<andresmujica> that would be bug #318276 right?  the VGA driver in XP
<thomasdelbeke> the only way I can see that happen is when the BIOS is altered
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318276 in xorg "serious xserver-xorg problem in 8.10" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318276
<thomasdelbeke> no
<thomasdelbeke> that one is not mine
<andresmujica> hmmm???
<andresmujica> (19:54:21) thomasdelbeke:
<andresmujica> OK, this is one:    318276
<thomasdelbeke> I have: 311237 318276
<thomasdelbeke> yes that one
<thomasdelbeke> and a few others
<thomasdelbeke> Tormod Volden pointed out to me first that the BIOS is crap
<thomasdelbeke> he is right
<thomasdelbeke> but I reflashed with the latest BIOS
<thomasdelbeke> there is no alternative
<thomasdelbeke> OpenBIOS and u-boot and such won't work people say
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, are we still talking about gedit?
<thomasdelbeke> no, like I told you, I named the bug gedit, but the symptom there was that every gui failed to open
<thomasdelbeke> also firefox, update-manager
<hggdh> how did you start them? From the icons?
<thomasdelbeke> it was the Magic cookie .. deprecated ...
<thomasdelbeke> yes from icons
<thomasdelbeke> I apologise if I flouded that gedit thing
<thomasdelbeke> I can repeat it though
<thomasdelbeke> If you can tell me what you need
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, please do the following: (1) close *all* terminals; (2) click on a programme shown as an icon
<thomasdelbeke> I can do it from the live CD
<hggdh> does it work?
<thomasdelbeke> now off course, I am working from a stable and fully updated partition, but my other partition is bust, although also a harddisk partition, with an intact file system
<thomasdelbeke> that is the strange stuff there
<hggdh> does it work? The answer should be an 'yes' or 'no'
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<andresmujica> the home on both installations is different, right?
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<andresmujica> ok,
<hggdh> andresmujica, good catch
<andresmujica> get your data from the bad partition
<andresmujica> and move it to your good installation
<thomasdelbeke> the other worked fine five minutes before I contacted you
<andresmujica> and remove the bad partition
<andresmujica> and you'll be fine!
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, can you please pastebin the output of 'mount'?
<thomasdelbeke> ok i will patebin
<thomasdelbeke> sorry i type slow
<thomasdelbeke> but no I will not be fine
<thomasdelbeke> I just ran on the other partition:
<andresmujica> yes, you'll have a lot more space available!!
<thomasdelbeke> dar -x <file>.dar
<thomasdelbeke> that is what triggered it
<andresmujica> thomasdelbeke, can you please pastebin the output of 'mount'?
 * hggdh considers getting karma by attaching files to bugs
<thomasdelbeke> Hi ther
<thomasdelbeke> Is this the channel?
<thomasdelbeke> Sorry,
<thomasdelbeke> one of my housemates pulled the switch
<thomasdelbeke> then network-manager crashes
<thomasdelbeke> I am now in my sick partition
<thomasdelbeke> firefox does not work correctly
<thomasdelbeke> is there a standalone irc client in main?
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there hggdh
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, I am here
<thomasdelbeke> Ok
<thomasdelbeke> I am now in my sick partition
<thomasdelbeke> I was stopped because my housemate turned the modem switch
<thomasdelbeke> sorry about that
<hggdh> I do not know what irc clients are in main
<thomasdelbeke> oh thanks
<thomasdelbeke> I now do pastebin
<thomasdelbeke> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thomasdelbeke> no not working
<thomasdelbeke> sigh
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, so you have three partitions: one Windows, and two linux.
<hggdh> the Linux systems, do they see each other's partitions?
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108835/
<lfaraone> Hey, bug 320440 is blocking the packaging of an application that is a core component of a desktop enviornment (Sugar, spesifically the "sugar-write-acitivity"). I think it's technically wishlist, but can I put it higher since it's kinda important to a now-dropped package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320440 in abiword "Sugar needs abiword built with libabiword" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320440
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> correct
<thomasdelbeke> pastebin still opens in firefox
<thomasdelbeke> I just installed epiphany
<thomasdelbeke> this is not sick
<thomasdelbeke> you want me to test something now
<thomasdelbeke> I have one #root and one $USER
<thomasdelbeke> gnome-terminal that is (open)
<thomasdelbeke> I now have the keypad problem again
<thomasdelbeke> this was not there anymore after I reinstalled with reformatting
<thomasdelbeke> also the 'sick' firefox went away (not the all gui do not open)
<greg-g> lfaraone: shouldn't really matter what the importance is set to, if it is an issue to build another package it should be done anyways (and then the conversation should be in #ubuntu-motu ;) )
<thomasdelbeke> after dar -x <my file>
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> you found the pastebin?
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, CLOSE the root session. Please learn to live without root (or use sudo, but *NOT* 'sudo su -')
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<thomasdelbeke> root down
<hggdh> yes, you provided the link
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$ pidof su
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$
<thomasdelbeke> thomas@thomas-laptop:~$ I will be good boy
<thomasdelbeke> swell
<thomasdelbeke> Yes the partitions see each other
<thomasdelbeke> I had errors with the ntfs ones
<thomasdelbeke> That is both my hard disk one
<thomasdelbeke> and two backup drives
<thomasdelbeke> I installed mount manager
<thomasdelbeke> disk manager
<thomasdelbeke> I do that from gui now
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> so you are now running off the bad partition, correct?
<thomasdelbeke> I used mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk before ..
<thomasdelbeke> yes this is the bad partition
<thomasdelbeke> but it became bad without installing anything
<hggdh> you used 'mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk' when you were booted in the good patition, correct?
<thomasdelbeke> that is weird
<thomasdelbeke> no
<thomasdelbeke> I have not used it for ages
<thomasdelbeke> I used it before reformatting (ages ago)
<hggdh> ok
<thomasdelbeke> now only gui
<hggdh> so you reformatted the bad partition and reinstalled Linux 8.10. Correct?
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<hggdh> did you install *ANYTHING* else (apart from standard Ubuntu packages)?
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> skype
<thomasdelbeke> virtualbox-
<thomasdelbeke> virtualbox-2.1
<thomasdelbeke> sorry (right keypad)
<thomasdelbeke> and freespeak
<thomasdelbeke> freespeak is in main
<thomasdelbeke> but does not work anymore
<hggdh> OK. Skype is from skype.com, vbox 2.1 from Sun or from Ubuntu?
<thomasdelbeke> it is 1.0.something
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<hggdh> yes what?
<thomasdelbeke> sun virtualbox for 8.10
<hggdh> k
<thomasdelbeke> and skype debian 8.04+
<hggdh> do you have any images installed for vbox?
<thomasdelbeke> not now
<hggdh> good
<thomasdelbeke> I deleted my last one
<thomasdelbeke> I cannot use virtualbox-ose
<thomasdelbeke> I need USB for printer
<thomasdelbeke> I previously had Lexmark under wine
<hggdh> so you installed 8.10 there. Then installed 2 non-ubuntu apps; and everything was fine
<hggdh> correct?
<thomasdelbeke> I go check now if ./.wine is there
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, please answer the questions, and wait for us to ask for something
<thomasdelbeke> ok sorry
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> everything was fine
<hggdh> then you rebooted/powered off, and -- suddenly -- the system went bad. Correct?
<thomasdelbeke> no
<hggdh> how did it go bad?
<thomasdelbeke> It went bad before rebooting
<thomasdelbeke> I did cd ./folder-of-dar-file
<hggdh> and you were *NOT* root doing something, or were you?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> you run dar, and the system goes bad
<thomasdelbeke> then i did #root dar
<thomasdelbeke> yes exactly
<thomasdelbeke> but not right away
<thomasdelbeke> first dar finished fine
<greg-g> again, please don't use the root account
<hggdh> (this will sound a bit psychoanalysis): why do you need root so much?
<thomasdelbeke> but nothing was restored
<thomasdelbeke> I rebooted, still everything fine
<thomasdelbeke> nothing restored
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, you just told us it went bad when you ran dar
<hggdh> before reboot
<thomasdelbeke> I looked in folder-of-dar-file
<thomasdelbeke> ther it was restored
<thomasdelbeke> I did ctrl+A
<thomasdelbeke> then control + select dar-file
<thomasdelbeke> then ctrl+x
<thomasdelbeke> pasted into /home/thomas
<hggdh> hold
<thomasdelbeke> clicked merge all
<hggdh> hold hold hold hold
<thomasdelbeke> replace all
<thomasdelbeke> ok I hold
<thomasdelbeke> but THEN all went bad
<hggdh> what did you have in this dar backup?
<thomasdelbeke> mainly data
<thomasdelbeke> .iso of scanned images
<hggdh> would, per chance, your home directory also be there?
<thomasdelbeke> but also spider program
<thomasdelbeke> from canonical support
<thomasdelbeke> but it was not set executable
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, would, per chance, your home directory also be there?
<thomasdelbeke> also a freespeak git folder
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> exactly
<hggdh> thank you. the DA rests
<thomasdelbeke> dar is backend for hurestore
<hggdh> (the DA stands up again)
<thomasdelbeke> what do you mean defence attorney
<thomasdelbeke> ???
<thomasdelbeke> I was bad?
<thomasdelbeke> evil?
<hggdh> district attorney. accusation, not defence
<thomasdelbeke> <panic>
<hggdh> ;-)
<hggdh> the /home/thomas in the dar backup was a full backup of your home?
<thomasdelbeke> now
<thomasdelbeke> minus temporary files music video
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> you just overwrote a series of configuration files you had on your new "home"
<thomasdelbeke> yes
<thomasdelbeke> like .gvfs
<hggdh> usually, this is a Very Bad Move (TM)
<thomasdelbeke> ok
<hggdh> .gconf, .gnome, etc
<thomasdelbeke> I was just stupid, not evil
<thomasdelbeke> <relief>
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> there is a good chance this is what hosed your session
<thomasdelbeke> I agree now
<thomasdelbeke> <little smarter>
<hggdh> if you can create a brand new account, and login to it, you can test it
<thomasdelbeke> I will
<thomasdelbeke> just one problem:
<thomasdelbeke> I will have to file a bug against dar
<thomasdelbeke> because:
<hggdh> nope
<thomasdelbeke> I did this
<thomasdelbeke> cd ./folderofdar
<thomasdelbeke> because it did not work
<thomasdelbeke> as in man dar
<hggdh> ah, ok
<thomasdelbeke> it refused to follow path/<dar-file>
<thomasdelbeke> I improvised ...
<thomasdelbeke> badly
<hggdh> but, first: create a new account, log in to it, and test. Then please report back
<hggdh> one issue at a time, thomasdelbeke
<thomasdelbeke> I will now
<thomasdelbeke> sorry for your time
<hggdh> no problem
<thomasdelbeke> ok see you later
<hggdh> we have not yet verified this is the issue
<thomasdelbeke> I will verify this
<hggdh> thomasdelbeke, we will be here
<hggdh> good luck
<thomasdelbeke> ok cheers
<hggdh> oy vey iz mir...
<andresmujica> humm, it seems i missed the best part... .   ohh my internet connection doesn't like me...
<hggdh> heh
<greg-g> well done hggdh.
<hggdh> there really should be a feedback thingy to shock one every time one goes 'sudo su -'
<hggdh> greg-g, thanks. I hope I earned some goodwill bonus
<greg-g> you get a Patience of Steel badge from me.
<greg-g> :)
<hggdh> :-)
<lfaraone> Hi, when I press "fn+F3" (displays battery info) it seems the key is "stuck", ie "powerinfo" spawns continously until I press another key. Afterward, menues do not open and the system does not accept keyboard input, it seems, at all, until I switch to a TTY and back. Any idea what component to file this against?
<greg-g> lfaraone: linux
<lfaraone> greg-g: ah, kk.
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> Is hgddh there still?
<lfaraone> greg-g: bug 261721 seems to have the _exact_ same symptoms as what I am experiencing, although with a different key. think it's the same bug? (and I'm still not clear on why it's marked "invalid" in all series and "fix committed" on the Intrepid subsection)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261721 in linux "X never sees brightness key release events on Dell laptops" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261721
 * greg-g looks
<lfaraone> greg-g: bug 282963 is worded better in the desc, but is a dupe of the bug I mentioned.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282963 in gnome-power-manager "brightness keys act as if repeated many times, locks keyboard (dup-of: 261721)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261721 in linux "X never sees brightness key release events on Dell laptops" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261721
<greg-g> hmm
<greg-g> lfaraone: are you using the same hardware (seems to be a dell laptop)?
<lfaraone> greg-g: yes, Dell XPS M1330 :)
<greg-g> hmm
<greg-g> lfaraone: you could ask superm1 about it
<lfaraone> greg-g: kk.
<greg-g> but of course, don't expect a quick reply as it is Friday night in his timezone
<lfaraone> greg-g: same here on EST :)
 * greg-g is also EST ;)
<lfaraone> greg-g: would it be bad form to PM, should I ask in -motu/-devel, or is it not a problem?
<greg-g> lfaraone: in -devel is probably ok.  Just a quick "hey, what is the status of this bug for Dell machines? I'm experiencing it with Intrepid with updates"
<greg-g> you do have the intrepid-updates repository enabled right?
<lfaraone> greg-g: -updates, yes, -proposed, no.
<greg-g> thats fine.
 * greg-g heads out
<lfaraone> greg-g: see ya!
<lfaraone> greg-g: thanks for your help.
<greg-g> no worries
<calc> bdmurray: is there any way to make the graphs generated for bryce's plots not go below 0?
<calc> bdmurray: my graphs currently show up to -50 bugs on some of them, heh
<mangilimic> HI. I'm triaging a bug and I've got a doubt. The bug is #230127 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sound-recorder/+bug/230127). I know that sound-recorder is not the right package for this report, infact the user is complaining about gnome-sound-recorder which belongs to package gnome-media. At the same time I suppose that this is NOT a gnome-media issue but a hardware problem. Maybe alsa. What sould I do? Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230127 in sound-recorder "Sound recorder doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<persia> mangilimic, I'd agree with you.  Try using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems to dig into the bug, and understand the issue.
<mangilimic> thanks
<persia> Note that it might be a gnome-sound-recorder bug, but there's a bit of digging to do first.
<mangilimic> ok, I'll ask the user for more information
<orogor> hi here
<orogor> i have daily system freeze, anyone know how i could debug that without another computer on the network ?
<orogor> i as thinking maybe kexec would help
<BUGabundo> orogor: do your logs show anythingusefull?
<persia> orogor, Is the kernel crashing, or just hanging?  Do you get an OOPS?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies has some further hints to troubleshoot kernel stuff (especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash)
<orogor> it doesnt  actually crashes, just freeeze
<orogor> sound card and tv card still works for instance
<orogor> most of the time the mouse can still be moved around i guerss dues to nvidia hardware acceleration for mouse
<orogor> but keyboard doesn t respond, numlock doesn t make light switch colors
<persia> Check /var/log/messages for reports from the Nvidia driver (ought still be there after reboot).
<orogor> globally it can stays like this for hours , unless i reboot it (in fact it does , often i get back from work with my system frozen)
<persia> Freeze with NVidia drivers with working mouse was a long-standing bug for a while.
<orogor> got that http://rafb.net/p/GhqTfO40.html
<persia> Not, not a grep.  There's debug messages.  maybe "NID"?
<persia> Or XID?
<persia> Yes.  "Xid".
<persia> Anyway, if you have those, it's not something that can usually be fixed in Ubuntu, and I'd recommend checking the nvnews.net forums.
<persia> If you have a different problem, it would benefit from more investigation.
<orogor> grep for Xid returns nothing
<BUGabundo1> where would I find pulseaudio logs?
<BUGabundo1> bug 317897 is getting annoying!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317897 in pulseaudio "pidgin crash with Pulse Audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317897
<persia> orogor, Ah, then maybe you found a new bug.
<orogor> want i try to upgrazde to intrepide?
<orogor> btw i dont know how to upgrade from major versiosn , i was running , gentoo before and it didnt have this notion of major versions
<persia> orogor, It may help, but it may not.  I'm not sure.
<persia> You can upgrade with Upgrade Manager: I forget where the instructions for hardy->intrepid are, but I'm sure someone in #ubuntu knows.
<orogor> nevermind i found em on the web
 * Elbrus is debugging Debian bug BTS 511505 (in winff) but has no experience in debugging. Can somebody point in the right direction?
<Elbrus> The bug includes a strace log.
<persia> Debian bug #511505
<ubottu> Debian bug 511505 in winff "winff does not run at all" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/511505
<persia> Elbrus, That's a hard one.  As it doesn't actually crash, but rather runs forever without working.
<persia> You'd need to try to understand the point of failure from looking at the strace to try to find a loop.
<persia> The original reporter seemed to have a crash, which would be easier, because running that under gdb could get a stacktrace (different from syscalltrace) that would pinpoint the crash.
<persia> One way you might test a possible missing dependency is to build a chroot or VM with an absolute minimum set of packages (`debootstrap --variant=minbase`), and then install winff to get the smallest set of acceptable packages that may be installed.
<Elbrus> persia: thanks, so I should as the reporter to run under gdb? And the strange thing is that initially he had a crash, while running under strance it ran forever
<Elbrus> persia: I did that, but it didn't give me any problems (if I did it correctly, using schroot)
<persia> Elbrus, I'd try to reproduce with a bit of effort first, just because it's hard to debug remotely.
<persia> To get a useful stacktrace, the package would need to either be built with symbols (and maybe the underlying libraries built with symbols), or you'd have to be able to reconstruct the symbols later.
<persia> Because binaries in Debian are stripped by default, and the symbols are not preserved, this means the package will change by the recompile, which may affect it.
<persia> If you can reproduce it in a minimal environment, then you have a better chance of playing with rebuilds and determining if it is fixed.
<Elbrus> persia: the problem is I am not much of a programmer, but only the maintainer, I really have to learn this, but don't know where to start.
<persia> If you really can't reproduce it, then you could ask the submitter to do that, but it's a bit of work.
<Elbrus> I understand
<Elbrus> how about problems with different architectures?
<persia> Well, part of being a maintainer is doing the tracking down of the bugs :)  If you can identify the problem, even if you don't understand the code well enough to fix it, you can at least provide upstream with a clear, targeted report.
<Elbrus> right
<Elbrus> that is also why I said I need to learn it :)
<persia> There are certainly architecture-specific issues that happen sometimes.  Of course, the best solution is to have all the architectures, but most of us don't have that luxury :)
<persia> First try to reproduce on your architecture, in a pristine environment.  If that repeatedly fails, then you may need to work remotely, or ask someone else with the target architecture for help.
 * Elbrus definitely doesn't have the luxury.
<Elbrus> ok, will procede as you suggest
<persia> I only know of 4-5 people who did that, so you're in the majority :)
<whatisneveritis1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/265000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265000 in ubuntu "P. C TO SLOW" [Undecided,New]
<whatisneveritis1> how do you guys handle such bug reports?
<persia> Well, credit for a good bug number :)
<whatisneveritis1> ;)
<persia> There's no good way to handle those, unfortunately.
<whatisneveritis1> can't it be closed?
<persia> I'd recommend asking the submitter to detail exactly which applications are running slow, the means by which they are measuring the speed of the applications, and against what other system they are comparing it.
<persia> They won't be able to answer that (or if they do, it becomes useful), and it can be closed for lack of information.
<persia> It could well be any of all sorts of issues, even just thrashing against swap because of the amount of memory in the system.
<persia> Actually, that's probably another good set of questions: how much memory, which processor, how is swap configured, etc.
<whatisneveritis1> yeah all good ideas
<persia> In essence, I think it's better to overwhelm the submitter with requests for information in an attempt to understand the bug then just tell them it's a compeltely useless bug report.
<persia> If they can't provide the information, then unfortunately we'll have to close the report for lack of information, but it sends the submitter in the right direction in the future.
<persia> It also shows up in the "bugs like this" when reporting a new bug, so the next person reporting "PC is slow!" can see the set of questions, and may try to get more information before filing a bug (or at least we can hope).
<whatisneveritis1> great
<tuxmaniac> whatisneveritis1: btw, I see it is on Hardy :-)
<persia> whatisneveritis1, Good luck with this one.  I suspect it will be yours for a couple months until enough time has passed to close it for insufficient information.
<tuxmaniac> whatisneveritis1: the first thing would be whether he is experiencing the same on Intrepid. :-)
<persia> Now that's an interesting question too :)
<persia> Of course, with a report this useless, even an answer of "yes" to "Does it happen on intrepid" doesn't help solve the bug.
<whatisneveritis1> done. thanks for help.
<persia> No problem.  Thanks for braving one of the hard bugs.
<whatisneveritis1> I was actually hoping to code. But there you go learnt how to handle an impossibly "hard" but instead.
<mangilimic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/320770
<mangilimic> From the report attached by the user I can see that Master 0 volume for Card hw:0 'Live'/'SB Live 5.1 [SB0220] is muted.
<mangilimic>   Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]   Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/320770/+text)
<savvas> hm.. why does ubottu parse +text and not the feed ?
<mangilimic> Is it correct? (I've never seen a sound debug report before...) Thanks
<persia> savvas, Historical reasons.
<savvas> but http://feeds.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/320770/bug.atom must be way faster to read :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320770 in ubuntu "No sound anymore" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> and I stand corrected
<persia> mangilimic, Given the description of the bug, I suspect the user doesn't know it's muted: it may be appropriate to convert it to a question.
<savvas> lol
<mangilimic> persia, I thought the same! :)
<savvas> persia: another question: do you know a reason why gnome-sharp2 depends on gnome-sharp2-examples?
<persia> savvas, I don't.
<savvas> I think I'll file a bug report on that
<persia> Well, check first.
<persia> There might be some explanantion in the documentation or the changelog.
 * savvas looks
<savvas> ah wait, dummy package, my fault
<Elbrus> james-w: would you mind commenting on bug 304249 (you proposed to sponsor my debdiff some time ago)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304249 in winff "[jaunty] Presets should be updated because the ffmpeg version in Ubuntu is newer than in Debian" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304249
<lfaraone> Hey, how do I trigger the "foo failed to install or upgrade" notice? It seems to have disappeared after I dismissed it initialy.
<gourgi> which action one needs to take to "close" a bug if the reporter says it is fixed? should the bug marked as "fix released"
<lfaraone> gourgi: if it isn't linked to a spesific fix, invalid.
<gourgi> lfaraone ty
<lfaraone> gourgi: any time.
<lfaraone> Bug 272450 is currently listed as medium, should it be higher since it causes the package to be uninstallable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272450 in matchbox-window-manager "package matchbox-window-manager 1.2-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus pre-removal script a retourn? une erreur de sortie d'?tat 2" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272450
<persia> gourgi, If it's understood why it's fixed, it can be marked Fix Released, but please reference the relevant changelog entry, or other evidence that it was fixed.
<lfaraone> Hey, is ubuntu-MID canonical supported/
<lfaraone> *?
<james_w> lfaraone: you can use apport-cli to get the upgrade failure notice back I believe
<james_w> look in /var/crash
<james_w> as for the severity, it depends on the problem, if it happens to everyone then yes, it should probably be raised, if it only happens to those that have an unusual system then perhaps not.
<lfaraone> james_w: _everyone_ using the package, afaict.
<james_w> it probably worth raising the importance then
<lfaraone> james_w: apport still claims there are no crash reports.
<persia> Erm, that's my bug.  I'll go fix it.  Sorry.
<lfaraone> james_w: and it's a idioticly simple fix: add #!/bin/sh to the script.
<james_w> lfaraone: did you tell it to open a crash report?
<lfaraone> james_w: yes, and it failed becaus I no can haz internet connectivity at the time.
<james_w> lfaraone: no, I mean did you point apport-cli at a crash report?
<james_w> it will have been marked as seen by you now, so you need to explicitly tell it to deal with that report again
<lfaraone> james_w: ah.
<lfaraone> persia: thanks.
<persia> lfaraone, Thanks for raising it: it was a silly mistake on my part.
<lfaraone> persia: tis OK, we all make them.
<allquixotic> Hello! It would appear that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysprof/+bug/272204 is in limbo. Can anyone advise as to what the next step in the fix process might be? I've pushed through the SRU process before, but I'm not sure whether that's waiting on upstream, or a debdiff, or what. Got a user in #ubuntu trying to build sysprof-module on x86_64.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272204 in sysprof "sysprof-module doesn't build" [High,Fix released]
<hggdh> allquixotic, the last comment clearly states what is needed to be done
<Laibsch> Can somebody please take a look at bug 254228?  It is a fairly important bug that affects all sqlite3-based programs.  There is a fix out there that needs some review.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254228 in sqlite3 "division error in sqlite 3.5.9-5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254228
<nixternal> tjaalton: bug #320821 is not a duplicate of bug #320690 - on a couple of X related bugs they were incorrectly marked as duplicates of other X bugs by you, could you please review the reports a little deeper and if in doubt please do not hesitate to ask...thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320821 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945GM] After loading background crashes back to GDM. Works with 'driver "vesa"'." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320690 in mesa "Hardware acceleration broken on gma950 with libgl1-mesa-dri-7.3rc3-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320690
<tjaalton> nixternal: I just uploaded a fix for that'
<nixternal> mesa is not the issue for crashing back to gdm though
<nixternal> that is specifically an intel issue
<tjaalton> and it fixed the problem for two guys with totally different symptoms
<tjaalton> yes it was
<tjaalton> mesa has the DRI driver
<tjaalton> compiz uses it extensively
<nixternal> umm, the issue is also occuring in Kubuntu - so it isn't related to gnome, gdm, or compiz
<nixternal> it is intel
<tjaalton> whatever, I'm going to bed
<nixternal> nice
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-01-25
<Flannel> Anyone seeing any packaging bugs related to 8.04.2?  Where the depends can't be satisfied due to version number oddities?
<Flannel> vim on the CD is apparently -138+1ubuntu3.1 but in the repos its only -138+1ubuntu3
<SeekTherapy> I am having a severe problem with my sound card
<greg-g> SeekTherapy: what is the summary of your problem with your sound card?
<greg-g> I worded that badly
<greg-g> hey SeekTherapy, whats the problem you're having? :)
<SeekTherapy>  Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<SeekTherapy> cant get it to work
<greg-g> SeekTherapy: that specific peice of hardware is known to cause a lot of problems (bad linux support from Creative).  Your best bet would be to ask for support in #ubuntu or on www.ubuntuforums.org
<maxb>        vim |           1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 |             hardy | source, amd64, i386
<maxb>        vim |         1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3.1 |    hardy-proposed | source, amd64, i386
<maxb> Flannel: ^
<maxb> Although, erm, CDs shouldn't be cut from -proposed, I would have thought?
<Flannel> maxb: No, I wouldn't think so either.
<Flannel> maxb: Looks like the desktop version has 3 but alternate and server have 3.1
<hggdh> hum. If that is the case, a bug should be opened
<andol> I have a question regarding bug #302822. That comment I just made to it, should that be accompanied by a changed status?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302822 in bash-completion "rdiff-backup lacks bash autocompletion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302822
<greg-g> andol: can you get someone running Jaunty to confirm that it works?
<andol> greg-g: will I do?
<hggdh> yes
<andol> greg-g: Or is it a problem that I'm the one who actually wrote the completion in question?
<hggdh> andol, what do you mean? Is it in the rdiff-backup 1.22-1, or not?
<greg-g> andol: no, that isn't a problem, just want to confirm that it actually works :)
 * andol just ran a few tests on a januty system, and it seems to be working just fine.
<greg-g> then go ahead and mark it fix released.
<andol> got it, thanks
<hggdh> andol, please update the package as well. Issue was on rdiff-backup
<andol> done
<hggdh> thank you.
<andol> (and yes, it is in the 1.22-1 package)
<andol> First bug I've marked "fix released". Actually felt kind of nice :)
<Rocket2DMn> lol @ bug 320982
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320982 in ubuntu "[wishlist] change user settings directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320982
<Rocket2DMn> would anybody object if i kindly point to brainstorm and close that
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, sounds very much like a brainstrom thingy. And, yes, I would also like to have it ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> are you serious?
<Rocket2DMn> how much stuff would have to be changed to implement that
<hggdh> pretty much everything
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, thats what i thought
<hggdh> but -- right now -- if you want to save your settings, it is kind of complex
<Rocket2DMn> alright, well i closed the bug
<hggdh> there is also the issue with upgrading -- you saved settings, let's say, at 8.04, and want to restore them at 9.04
<Rocket2DMn> compatibility would never happen
 * hggdh knows from hard and painful experience
<hggdh> but one can still wish ;-)
<vocx> Anyone wants to test bug 275275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275275 in tvtime "tvtime no kill after directly close gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275275
<cprofitt> can someone triage this and move it to wish list - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/321005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321005 in gnome-app-install "allow some applications to float to top of menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> 321005 done, cprofitt
<cprofitt> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Thank you for helping
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/320993 -- that one looks like a wish list... but I am not sure if the clock applet is a sep package or if that should be gnome
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320993 in ubuntu "clock applet don't have any locations for Canary Islands" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> vocx: could you attach your .xsession-errors log?
<vocx> charlie-tca, for the tvtime bug, is that important?
<charlie-tca> I'm hoping there is an error concerning it in that file.
<charlie-tca> I don't have a tvcard, myself
<vocx> charlie-tca, It's a 21 KB file, got a bunch of stuff there. Can I just delete it so it is generated again, after reproducing the bug? I do have several errors about gtk redrawing I guess.
<charlie-tca> If you want, otherwise, just add it as a separate attachment.
<vocx> charlie-tca, it is auto generated when I login, right? So I log out and back in?
<charlie-tca> Correct, to the best of my knowledge
<vocx> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109221/        As you can see, I started tvtime and closed the terminal twice as described in the bug, and nothing shows up. This paste is after rm'ing the log and rebooting my PC, so it's clean, so to speak.
<charlie-tca> Well, that happens. Thanks for trying. I will triage the bug.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, vocx, nothing there that counts.
<cprofitt> charlie-tca, I am not sure if this bug has enough information and the core dump is beyond me... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/320716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320716 in nspluginwrapper "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> I would have liked to see more int he stacktrace, but wanted to pass this to you for a second opinion...
<cprofitt> also talking with Rocket2DMn about this...
<charlie-tca> Okay, I'll take a look
<Rocket2DMn> yeah hey
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: That stacktrace is useless. There may be something in one the other logs a developer will be able to use.
<cprofitt> that was my thought
<cprofitt> I just was not sure on confirming so a dev could look at the coredump
<charlie-tca> Being an apport report, I usually look for duplicates to confirm them
<cprofitt> good plan
<charlie-tca> Well, normally they won't look until we triage it.
<cprofitt> right... that is why I was debating confirming and having you triage, but the stacktrace was, as you said, worthless...
<cprofitt> and I do not yet speak gdb coredump
<charlie-tca> I don't either. Is there any thing close to this already?
<cprofitt> there do appear to be a large number of those coming up on a search... looking at them now
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=nspluginwrapper&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<cprofitt> many of them marked as incomplete
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that is a problem. Someone will ask for information, then never get back to see if any was added.
<Rocket2DMn> yeah looks like that package is causing some problems, and pedro is asking for more crash info
<cprofitt> yep
<Rocket2DMn> most people never get back on those though
<vocx> Can anyone try this: start totem, then try to start tvtime, it says:  "xvoutput: No YUY2 XVIDEO port available."
<cprofitt> It would be good if someone looked at the coredump ... that might have something
<Rocket2DMn> cprofitt, you could request the same info that pedro is, but in all honesty i would just leave the bug alone for pedro to get to
<Rocket2DMn> then it ends up on his subscribed bugs
<Rocket2DMn> i dont know how he handles his workflow though
<charlie-tca> I'm thinking ask for a backtrace following pedro's example. It appears he can't do anything to fix it without one.
<cprofitt> k
<charlie-tca> Unfortunately, without a good backtrace, this one is not going to see much fixing.
<vocx> About 320993, I do have the location for Canary Islands in the clock applet, it's within Spain >
<hggdh> cprofitt, looking at coredumps stored in bugs is more complex -- you have to have the same package levels as the report, otherwise you will not get a nice backtrace
<cprofitt> cool vocx
<cprofitt> hggdh, good to know... I am not ready to load such things, but that is good information for the future
<hggdh> cprofitt, this is where the back-end apport retraces comes in (back-end in launchpad)
<hggdh> vocx, can you please document it in the bug? Also please check if your package level is the same as the reporter
<vocx> ah, I just noticed, he is using Power PC. Why why why?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> vocx, the hardware is not as important in this case as the package levels
<vocx> What's current gnome version, 2.24.1? It's the same as the clock applet, which is not included in a separate package, so it must be in the base gnome package I don't know how it's called.
<hggdh> current for what distro?
<vocx> Ubuntu 8.10
<hggdh> yes, gnome is 2.24.1 for 8.10
<Craig73> If it's not too much trouble, would someone be able to change bug #110873 to wishlist for me.  (Thanks)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110873 in shorewall "BitTorrent macro should use ports 6881:6999, not only 6881:6889" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110873
<Hew> Craig73: shorewall isn't the right sourcepackage for current releases. Which binary package does the bug apply to?
<Hew> Craig73: I've assumed it's shorewall-common. Please change it if this is not the case.
<hggdh> its shorewall-common indeed
<seektherapy> its me again and i can not find help in Ubuntu with my sound card issue
<jmarsden> seektherapy: I'm about to go to bed, but see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems (and this is not the right place to ask for user support).
<jmarsden> seektherapy: Since you have the dreaded X-fi, also see if anything at http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=132288 is useful
<seektherapy> let me look
<seektherapy> ohh, there is a creative channel for ubuntu jmarsden
<jmarsden> OK, then try asking in there :)
<seektherapy> i think they are all gone.. but i'll keep trying... why dont these stupid companies ever create Ubuntu or linux drivers?
<orogor> hi here, anyone know<s what sthe default setting for the ubuntu memory split ?  becaus ei do have 4Gb of ram and i see a commitlimit of 2GB ?
<Hew> orogor: Support can be found in #ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> can somebody please have a look at bug 320979 and see if they can find if i have missed something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320979 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Trackpad crashed on Jaunty update" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320979
<Rocket2DMn> im not seeing any output anywhere that leads me to believe there is anything wrong with their touchpad or configuration
<chrisccoulson> Rocket2DMn - that bug needs re-assigning I think. I'm not sure which source package it belongs too, but xserver-xorg-input-synaptics doesn't exist from Gutsy onwards
<Rocket2DMn> chrisccoulson, it exists
<chrisccoulson> the binary package of that name exists, but the source package is actually xfree86-driver-synaptics it seems
<Rocket2DMn> i had the bug filed under xorg initially, Timo filed it under the synaptics package, which is where the wiki says to file these types of bugs
<chrisccoulson> hmmm
<Rocket2DMn> so i left it there
<chrisccoulson> according to launchpad, the latest release of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is 0.14.6 in gutsy
<tjaalton> the source will be renamed some time
<tjaalton> depending on debian
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<Rocket2DMn> in any case, i stil cant figure out what is wrong
<tjaalton> we used to have x-x-i-s but it was more difficult to merge
<Rocket2DMn> tho it does appear that recent updates in jaunty are breaking some touchpads
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the touchpad is correctly enumerated in HAL and Xorg is detecting it too
<Rocket2DMn> yeah, thats why im very confused, there arent any errors, everything says its thtere
<Rocket2DMn> so, no ideas on that bug huh?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, Jaunty has xserver-xorg-input-synaptics at 0.99.3-1ubuntu2
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - see above ^^^
<chrisccoulson> thats the name of the binary package. the name of the source package is xfree86-driver-synaptics
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> sorry
<chrisccoulson> thats ok :)
 * hggdh goes back to munchinig some grass, just in case
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Rocket2DMn> hmmm, well ill wait for the bug OP to respond again, i "me too"-ed another synaptics bug
<Rocket2DMn> could be that the OP is having the same behavior but didnt explain very well
<chrisccoulson> possibly. it does seem that driver was updated a few hours ago
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, LP should be updated, then, to map the source package
<loic-m> tjaalton: I contacted Ron in Debian to know if there's any ETA on wacom drivers 0.8.2.2 in Debian
<loic-m> tjaalton: but he might be busy, or maybe it's because of the freeze in Debian
<loic-m> tjaalton: could we package them for Ubuntu before FF?
<loic-m> tjaalton: unlike 0.8.1.6 it's a stable release (so further updates/patching might be easier if there's need for an SRU)
<loic-m> tjaalton: and they have at least one patch for Tablet PC that hopefully also solve [one/a few] bug[s] in Launchpad
<tjaalton> loic-m: well, it's completely broken for me :)
<tjaalton> I've done the package today
<tjaalton> but instead uploaded a fix to the current one which doesn't crash X when unplugging the tablet
<loic-m> tjaalton: the 0.8.2.2 package?
<tjaalton> loic-m: yes
<tjaalton> um
<loic-m> tjaalton: do you know what is broken?
<tjaalton> I suspect it's the commit "Updated wcmUSB.c to ignore unparsed data" which broke it
<loic-m> tjaalton: is the fix Linuxwacom-discuss] [PATCH] the driver tries to xfree(priv) more than once (lw-discuss)?
<tjaalton> since I only get these ignore errors when the pen is close to the tablet
<tjaalton> loic-m: yes, but it was already included in 0.8.2.2
<tjaalton> only wrapped inside #ifndef's
<loic-m> tjaalton: do you have 0.8.2.2 packages somewhere? and what hw did you test?
<tjaalton> loic-m: I'll put it somewhere.. this is a rebranded Waltop tablet
<tjaalton> loic-m: uploaded to my ppa;
<tjaalton> hrm
<loic-m> tjaalton: thanks a lot
<tjaalton> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tjaalton/+archive/ppa
<loic-m> tjaalton: do you plan to have 0.8.2.2 for sure in Jaunty or is it not decided yet and Jaunty may keep 0.8.1.6?
<tjaalton> loic-m: I'll report this bug and hopefully we'll have a fixed version :)
<tjaalton> so 0.8.2.x likekly
<tjaalton> -k
<loic-m> tjaalton: thanks. I'll build/test them on Intrepid, and latter in Jaunty
<tjaalton> loic-m: well, you might have to change it for intrepid.. the configure script is buggy and I needed to hardcode some things..
<tjaalton> to make it build in jaunty
<vocx> Isn't there a way "grep" all bug reports for a package, say, totem? Apparently the search function of Launchpad only works on the title of the bug.
<loic-m> tjaalton: if it goes over my head I'll just install Jaunty ;)
<tjaalton> loic-m: just #undef WCM_XORG_XSERVER_1_6 from linuxwacom/src/include/xdrv-config.h if it fails :)
<loic-m> tjaalton: thanks
<loic-m>  tjaalton: a lot. I wouldn't have managed to find that line by myself.
<tjaalton> loic-m: np
<andol> A question regarding bug #296952. Is now a good time to set its status as "In progress", or should that be done be a real developer?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296952 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "mysqlhotcopy failed on table with hyphen in name" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296952
<andresmujica> normally that would be done by the ubuntu's dev that assumes that package
<andresmujica> you've made a nice work providing those patches.
<andresmujica> maybe at #ubuntu-server you can ping someonte to take a look
<vocx> andol, ^
<andol> andresmujica: I'll do that, thanks.
<vocx> Anyone with a working TV card wants to try to run tvtime and totem-gstreamer at the same time. From the terminal, first run "totem" then "tvtime". Should this be considered a bug in tvtime, totem, or the video driver? Check bug #210132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210132 in tvtime "[hardy] tvtime won't show anything with fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210132
<sectech> Can someone from bug-control give me there opinion on bug 313439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313439 in nautilus "Opening a Java Archive (.JAR) file executes it regardless of the "executable" permission bit" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313439
<greg-g> sectech: without reading the whole thing: it should be forwarded upstream, it is a request to change something in nautilous
<greg-g> s/something/a setting/g
<sectech> feature request
<sectech> I can file a bug upstream for gnome... and mark this as wishlish
<greg-g> well, isn't a new feature, per se, but it is something that they would be the ones you should talk to
<greg-g> low is fine for now, wait until upstream tells you if it is a feature request or not
<sectech> I doubt this is the first time it's been requested
<greg-g> s/not/a bug/g  #grrs at hitting enter too soon
<sectech> fair enough
<vocx> just makes me laugh when people do s///g on irc channels, like they could actually change what they wrote... too much scripting...
<hggdh> simpler than copying, pasting, and correcting...
<vocx> But really... it's actually confusing since you have to actually search for the match and substitute in your head... yourself, not sed, grep, awk, whatevar... and no, it's actually simpler to copy paste
<hggdh> it may indeed be true -- but a lot of us here are developers, and most vim users... so it is immediate for us
<vocx> yeah, it's kinda cool, but at the same time scary... makes you think
<Rocket2DMn> use whatever works for you when you correct yourself
<vocx> yes, but think of the other people, your conventions might not be theirs, just like actual code... how ironic.
<vocx> By the way, there is this really strange bug with my current installation. Ubunut 8.10. Nautilus. When I press shift to select multiple directories or files, an arrow of the first folder is selected so I actually expand this directory instead of selecting multiple files. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one, and this is probably fixed already, but I still would like to read a bug report if someone has it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-25
<kermiac> anyone know a good "standard reply" to get someone who upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic but is still using Jaunty kernel (Uname: Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686)?
<kermiac> bug 512065
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512065 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 no sound (affects 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512065
<yofel> oh, I remember something like that from the karmic testing days
<kermiac> I've seen bugs mentioning this type of thing before but can't find one atm
<yofel> iirc  update-grub doesn't work with modified menu.lst files
<yofel> remove menu.lst, run update-grub and it should work
<kermiac> ok, ty yofel. I'll suggest that :)
<crimsun> it's in the release notes for Karmic
<yofel> bug 470265 maybe
<crimsun> it is not a checkbox bug; it is not a sound bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 470265 in grub (Ubuntu) "jaunty to karmic upgrade failed to update menu.lst (update-grub missing from kernel-img.conf) (affects 4) (dups: 2)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/470265
<crimsun> don't dupe it; just retriage it to affect grub
<crimsun> (per slangasek's request)
<kermiac> ty crimsun - done
 * micahg likes the new ubot4 features :)
 * ddecator agrees
<yofel> great, aren't they :D
<WeatherGod> what new features?
<ddecator> so great, you discover new ones without meaning to o.O
<yofel> WeatherGod: number of affected persons and duplicates
<WeatherGod> ah, neat
<WeatherGod> just noticed that
<yofel> Whishlist bug 512058, if someone has the time...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512058 in tar (Debian) (and 1 other project) "tar should suggest xz-utils (affects 2)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512058
<ddecator> so out of curiosity, i haven't been able to find this on the wiki, how does it work that you gain the ability to triage the importance of bugs and set more statuses? does someone give your account a certain status?
<yofel> ddecator: only bug control can do that
<yofel> ddecator: after being in the bugsquad for a while you can apply for bug control
<yofel> lemme get the wiki page
<yofel> actually it's linked from the LP team page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<ddecator> yah, i just found it, thanks yofel , i was confused about that
<ddecator> ah, perfect, that's what i want to get into =)
<hggdh> yofel: done
<yofel> hggdh: thx :)
<hggdh> heh. Hopefully I will not need to do that in a few ;-)
<ddecator> i'm guessing yofel is working on getting in bug control as well?
<yofel> hggdh: me too :P
<hggdh> ddecator: indeed. He has the votes for, just waiting on the bugmeister to act on it
<ddecator> very cool yofel , hopefully i'll be able to follow relatively quickly =)
<yofel> ddecator: just keep up the good work and I don't see why not ;)
<ddecator> yofel, thanks, i got one full upstream triage under my belt so hopefully it won't be too hard to meet the rest of the requirements =)
<ddecator> i'm looking at bug 512081 which is for Firefox 3.5.7, and i've found a bug upstream that matches it, but is 3.6 considered an official release for Ubuntu since it isn't in the official repository? i'm not sure whether to link the bugs or ask him to upgrade to 3.6 and see if it fixes the problem
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512081 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Hotmail doesn't open messages with Firefox under Ubuntu 9.10 (affects 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512081
<crimsun> well, firefox (3.6 in lucid) is still awaiting source NEW
<micahg> ddecator: where's the upstream
<nigel_nb> micahg, not in PPA yet?
<ddecator> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366830 the bug itself is old but someone just commented on it with more information a few days ago
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 366830 in General "After opening Hotmail, cannot open individual emails." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> nigel_nb: in PPA, not in Lucid
<nigel_nb> Oh,
<micahg> ddecator: first thing to do is to ask to try in a new profile
<ddecator> micahg, whats the easiest way to try a new FF profile?
<micahg> ddecator: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362314/
<ddecator> perfect, thanks micahg
<micahg> ddecator: not sure what to do with the upstream though
<micahg> I guess you can link it, but I don't want to confirm upstream's bug yet
<micahg> so just enter in LP right now
<ddecator> right, that was my other thing was that the upstream was unconfirmed as well. i'll work with the person on ubuntu for now and just keep my eye on the upstream bug for changes.
<micahg> ddecator: upstream probably won't change
<micahg> ddecator: ping me if you need something in mozilla upstream tracker
<micahg> let's see if the new profile helps
<ddecator> good point micahg , i've submitted bugs to mozilla in the past and i don't know if anything ever got addressed haha, and i'll keep that in mind, i appreciate it
<micahg> ddecator: they're like us, too many bugs, not enough people
<micahg> ddecator: so if you can find duplicates when searching, let me know
<ddecator> micahg, sure thing
<nigel_nb> bug 469693, seems to be something to do with ubuntu tweak.  Shall I close the bug as invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469693 in ubuntu "installing software breaks mouse clicks (affects 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469693
<micahg> ddecator: if we can find the extension that's causing the issue that can help upstream as well
<ddecator> micahg, very true, and i have more experience with extension conflicts so hopefully if that's the problem i'll be able to help the person
<ddecator> nigel_nb, it seems more of a bug in ubuntu tweak to me, something isn't changing the features of the system right...maybe first request more information such as the ubuntu tweak version, their system info, and all of the problems they're experiencing?
<nigel_nb> yea, which means its supposed to be set to closed, I was just hoping for someone to suggest it was in packages, since no one did, its an invalid ubuntu bug
<ddecator> nigel_nb, ah, i didn't realize ubuntu-tweak wasn't in the packages
<nigel_nb> :)
<ddecator> nigel_nb, i forget what i install from .deb and from PPAs sometimes haha. yah, i guess there isn't anything we're going to be able to do...i don't even see a bug submitter on ubuntu tweak's website
<nigel_nb> exactly!
<ddecator> that's scary...and i don't think removing ubuntu tweak resets anything...
<nigel_nb> it will retain the corrupted configs, a reinstall is the only way out I see
<ddecator> if the person isn't able to reset the config using ubuntu tweak, then yah, i don't know if there is much else you can do, unless someone with more experience in this kind of area knows of a way to reset the default settings
<owen1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/512192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512192 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "configuring Elan tech touchpad on Delll Inspiron 11z (affects 1)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> owen1: We generally recommend against triaging our own bugs, but you may be able to help the process along.
<persia> The first step would be to find another user with the affected hardware, and have them replicate the issue, and mark the bug "Confirmed".
<persia> Confirming our own bugs is avoided because we can't know if it's a local system issue or a general repo issue.
<owen1> persia: thanks, i'll do that
<jpds> yofel: Not really, it's not easy because the tasks come in numbers, and I'm just reading data from the last created task.
<kermiac> I'm doing SRU testing for java5 - bug 484288. I have verified the propesed package as working fine in hardy, but it also mentions testing for dapper. Should I bother downloading the dapper iso to test this? Didn't dapper support finish last year?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 484288 in sun-java5 (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 2 other projects) "update to 1.5.0-22 (affects 1)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484288
<persia> kermiac: Dapper still has server support, and some people run Java on the server.
<kermiac> persia: good point, I forgot server gets extra support. So do you think I should test this on dapper server then instead? I need to d/l the iso either way
<Yos> bug 301174
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301174 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Use proper sound event instead of system beep (affects 19) (dups: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301174
<Yos> why is bug 475816 marked as a duplicate of bug 301174 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 475816 in compiz (Ubuntu) "No bell/alert sound in Karmic with visual effects turned on (dup-of: 301174)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475816
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301174 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Use proper sound event instead of system beep (affects 19) (dups: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301174
<om26er> is it fine to take papercuts against synaptic as its gonna get replaced in lucid
<mvo> om26er: its going to stay in lucid, there is still stuff depending on it
<mvo> om26er: what idea/bug do you have in mind?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/504646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504646 in synaptic (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Synaptic's default toolbar settings not in sync with GNOME 2.28 defaults (affects 2)" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> om26er: aha, nice - if you have a fix, please let me know I check it out
 * om26er is not a developers/patcher
<owen1> how many people should be affected by a bug so it will be fixed by ubuntu developers?
<jpds> owen1: That has nothing to do with it.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<owen1> jpds: so it's the severity + number of people?
<owen1> good night good people. keep up the good work!
<kyubutsu> i need debugging symbols package for kdeinit4. its segfaulting on start
<kyubutsu> but even tho plasma workspace is down, i can still use alt-f2 to call programs
<kyubutsu> window borders and theme are ok, just no desktop .. i kind of like it a bit
<kamusin> hey
<Nelis> Hello, for a school project I have to spend like 50 hours or so on an open source project. I was thinking it would be nice to get involved in some bug triaging to get some better knowledge of Ubuntu. Is this possible and if so could someone get me started?
<persia> It's possible.
<persia> Anyone here can get you started, but you'd probably do best to read the links in the /topic, and ask questions if you have any.
<Nelis> Ok, thank you.
<om26er> please mark this triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/436537
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436537 in empathy "advanced settings not shown in first use wizard makes sametime setup hard" [Low,Confirmed]
<om26er> and also I think medium would be a better priority as the user is not able to make an account at first run
<om26er> only for 'sametime'
<om26er> mark this triaged any one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/436537
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436537 in empathy "advanced settings not shown in first use wizard makes 'sametime' setup hard" [Low,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> om26er: Good morning... done
<om26er> charlie-tca, thanx and its night here
<charlie-tca> om26er: Good evening
<cjohnston> Don't forget... Ubuntu Developer Week is starting in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat  - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<micahg> qense: why were the firefox packages considered small?
<qense> ah, that was my bad
<qense> I didn't do that consiouscly
<qense> I just kept them in the list because you're a person and not a team
<qense> iirc
 * micahg needs to check if Mozilla Team should be on the list with KernelTeam
<micahg> qense: I'm the only bug control member committed, but there is  a team of devs behind FF
<micahg> and the rest of hte mozilla packages
<qense> micahg: I do have a seperate listening of teams that triage their own bugs.
<qense> Where do you think FF should be?
 * micahg needs to talk to asac about it
<micahg> qense: I was just wondering your reasoning, not assigning blame or anything
<qense> micahg: the problem is that I didn't reason when placing FF there ;)
<micahg> heh
<qense> Is there actually a team working on FF?
<micahg> mozilla team maintains all the mozilla apps and extensions in Ubuntu
<qense> including bugs?
<micahg> qense: that's what I have to check, in theory I think yes, but idk
<micahg> qense: I'll check and update the page
<qense> micahg: We could add the MozillaTeam to the list of teams that do their own bidding and remove your entries.
<micahg> qense: yeah, I have to check if that's a good idea
<qense> But that would remove the documentation of you being the most experienced person for FF whithin the Bug COntrol
<micahg> otherwise, I might go the adoption team route and try to find some more people to help
<qense> you could do that as well
<qense> and integrate that adoptionteam in the mozillateam as well
<micahg> well, we already have a mozilla squad that's kinda unused
<micahg> that seems more targeted to devs though
 * micahg really needs to discuss these issues with the team
<charlie-tca> hggdh: do you mind if I use weechat from your ppa?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: of course not! Please go ahead, that's the whole idea on providing the packages.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: please ping me on any issues, so that I can check & report upstream if needed
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I will do that.
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> jpds: Do you know how to make the bot in #ubuntu-classroom set the topic to the right session for the currently ongoing Ubuntu DeveloperWeek?
<jpds> qense: No.
<qense> ok
<qense> someone said you did ;)
<qense> do you do know someone who does?
<jpds> Maybe tsimpson.
<qense> ok
<qense> I'm afk now, though ;)
<Michalxo_> hello all! I am having a strange fonts bug, could anyone assist me please? Pictures over here -> last 2 posts (19,20) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8722765#post8722765
<Michalxo_> fonts are ugly only in vlc and firefox 3.6
<micahg> bug 379761 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<micahg> Michalxo_: ^^
<Michalxo_> i'll tyr it
<Michalxo_> micahg but vlc too?
<micahg> Michalxo_: they might have the same issue, idk
<Michalxo_> nope no help workaround #1
<Michalxo_> micahg for 3.6 there is probably no help :-D
<Michalxo_> I see many ppl having the same problem as I do... over to move to chromium or 3.7
<arand> If there any way to automatically unpack and upload the contents of a .crash file to a specific LP # ?
<micahg> arand: I think that was added for lucid (adding a crash to a bug)
<arand> hmm, so if I took the jaunty crash into a lucid system it'd be doable?
<charlie-tca> arand: apport-collect -p <package_name> <BUG_NUMBER>
<charlie-tca> worked in karmic
<charlie-tca> oops,
<charlie-tca> wait a minute
<arand> charlie-tca: but that won't fetch the crash reprot right?
<charlie-tca> /usr/share/apport/apport-qt --crash-file=/var/crash/YOURCRASHFILE
<charlie-tca> worked for the crash file
<charlie-tca> but I think that files a new bug
<micahg> charlie-tca: same as ubuntu-bug /path/to/crash
<charlie-tca> That works too?
<micahg> bug 506885
<yofel> yay, ubot4 went missing o.O
<charlie-tca> oh, goody
<micahg> jpds: ubot4 went missing
<jpds> micahg: Server migration.
<micahg> jpds: ah
 * jpds brings up backup.
<xteejx> Hey guys
<BUGabundo> olá xteejx
<micahg> arand: bug 506885
<charlie-tca> Hello
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506885 in apport "Allow user to upload a crash file to a certain bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506885
<micahg> not in lucid yet
<xteejx> Has a bug been filed recently about evolution being removed on upgrade in Lucid? Mine has disappeared sometime today
<xteejx> Hey BUGabundo, charlie-tca, micahg
<charlie-tca> xteejx: I'm running an upgrade now, from 8.04 to lucid
<arand> micahg: ah, ok, well I'm just attaching the .crash file as is..
<micahg> arand: don't, it'll get deleted
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Not an upgrade, sorry wrong word.... upgrading packages Lucid>Lucid I haven't changed versions
<arand> micahg: oh?
<micahg> arand: just file a new bug if you want apport to retrace
<xteejx> evo has completely disappeared, must have been during a recent update in Lucid
<yofel> that reminds me of bug 512440 that I just found in the announce channel o.O
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512440 in ubuntu "Lucid-installed software-center 1.1.9 on kernel 2.6.32.11 generic and lost synaptic & update-manager & software-source & hardware-drivers " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512440
<xteejx> crap...where's the apt logs.... I know this stuff just can't think, been filling my head with MOTU stuff, or trying
<xteejx> ?
<arand> micahg: Bug #47048 is the one in question, and since they asked for a .crash file prior.. So I should instead report a duplicate?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 47048 in gksu "Can't grab mouse with menu bar/main menu open" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47048
<micahg> arand: yeah and note in there
<arand> xteejx: /var/log/apt/term.log you mean??
<xteejx> Question: Where are apt logs kept..sorry I'm tired can't think, I wanna know what happened to remove evo
<xteejx> arand: No the update-manager dpkg/apt logs
<xteejx> remembered dont worry.. /var/log/dist-upgrade
<xteejx> What is wrong with me!?
 * charlie-tca thinks xteejx might be tired
<xteejx> I am charlie, early morning today, its now 11pm
<xteejx> Package evolution-exchange has broken Depends on evolution
<xteejx>   Considering evolution 13 as a solution to evolution-exchange 1
<xteejx>   Removing evolution-exchange rather than change evolution
<xteejx> problem with a recent upload methinks
<arand> micahg: and I should mark it as a dupe right away as well?
<micahg> arand: no, let it retrace
<micahg> then make sure you can make public
<micahg> then mark a dupe
 * xteejx thinks he should go to bed
<xteejx> Night guys! :)
<charlie-tca> good night, xteejx
<xteejx> Night charlie :)
<arand> micahg: ok Bug #512563 then. Anything else I should do with it now?
<ubot4> arand: Bug 512563 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/512563 is private
<micahg> arand: not until it's retraced
<arand> and then mark as dupe?
<micahg> arand: verify no public data in the stacktraces or ask someone in here to
<micahg> then mark as a dupe and comment in the original bug that there is a new stacktrace
<micahg> arand: might be better off marking the old one a dupe of yours after it retraces
<arand> micahg: Okay, will do.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-26
<micahg> bdmurray: would bug 443961 be ok to do?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443961 in apport "Given that ubuntu-bug is now needed for all bug reports, non-genuine packages should be allowed." [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443961
<bdmurray> micahg: just to be clear - allow apport to file bugs about not ubuntu packages?
<micahg> bdmurray: yes, especially for ppa stuff
<bdmurray> I don't think its the best idea and wouldn't write that code.
<micahg> bdmurray: would it be possible for select packages?
 * micahg is specifically concerned about firefox
<bdmurray> micahg: maybe, but I don't it would scale well at all
<micahg> with the new firefox-stable ppa, it's going to be hard to collect bug data if ubuntu-bug won't work
<hggdh> what about a slight;y different approach: create a new project, and accept bugs for the project (not for Ubuntu). Of course, we would need a bit of, ah, adjustments here and there.
<micahg> hggdh: how would apport handle that?
 * micahg wouldn't mind an ubuntu-ppa bug project/distro
<hggdh> micahg: I am not sure yet. We would have to adjust apaport to look for the source repository, or something along this line
<micahg> bdmurray: what do you think ^^
<hggdh> but this would guarantee that it would not open an Ubuntu bug -- and make Brian (and myself, in fact) happier
<hggdh> micahg: what I was thinking of was anyone could open a project associated (somehow) with their own PPAs
<micahg> hggdh: I'm referring more so to apport crashes :)
<hggdh> oh, OK
<micahg> and using ubuntu-bug to submit reports so it's seamless to users
<hggdh> yes, this would be the idea -- as long as there is a live project to get it
<dragon> While installing Karmic desktop amd64 on a brand new HP desktop, I selected "Install now" instead of "Try without installing option" from a LiveCD at boot time, but I was still taken to the LiveCD session. Tried this 4 times to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong. I've installed Ubuntu on at least 30-40 machines and never encountered this before.
<dragon> Is this a known issue?
<chrisccoulson> hey hggdh
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<hggdh> hey chrisccoulson life is good :-) and you are up late, it seems...
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i'm always up late ;)
<hggdh> heh. Another insomniac, I guess :-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sort of. i can sleep ok once i've gone to bed normally though, but i struggle to leave my computer alone in the evening
<chrisccoulson> so i end up staying awake until 4am ;)
<hggdh> heh. Pretty much what happens with me -- but only when I am traveling. When I at home, comes 22:00 I am toast
<hggdh> dragon: I have not heard of it. Might be a good idea to search LP and open a bug if you find no similar bugs
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i should probably start doing that. i might be less tired at work then :)
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: I needed a *lot* of training to get there... and I actually wish I would be able to sleep during the night (as opposed to during the morning)
<dragon> hggdh: I haven't found anything similar in LP. Once I verify that the CD isn't defective, I'll try to reproduce the bug on another machine. Depending on how that turns out, I'll file a bug.
<hggdh> dragon: good idea. Thank you for helping.
<dragon> hggdh: no problem, and thank you!
<kermiac> can someone pls mark bug 512454 triaged/low
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512454 in hylafax "hylax-server is configured before hylafax-client is installed & configured." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512454
<persia> kermiac: I don't think that's a bug in hylafax.
<kermiac> persia:  why is that? just asking as i don't know the prog well
<persia> Because hylafax-server clearly depends on hylafax-client, and hylafax-client doesn't appear to even recommend hylafax-server
<persia> Apt should notice this, and configure hylafax-client before hylafax-server.
<kermiac> i agree with what you  said. i found that during testing buti don't get exactly what you mean
<persia> Otherwise dpkg gets unhappy.
<kermiac> should it be filed against APT?
<persia> I think so.
<persia> To test my theory, try `aptitude install hylafax-server` in the same environment.
<persia> aptitude uses a slightly different implementation, so sometimes one can use it to determine if it's a bug in apt.
<kermiac> ok, i'll do that. thanks for your input persia :)
<persia> (although most of the packages are tuned to work better with apt vs. aptitude)
<kermiac> true
<persia> Next: why "Low" vs. "Medium"?
<kermiac> low because there's a relatively easy work-around
<kermiac> but i was undecided between low & medium - so either way
<persia> I'm happy with "Low", I just like to hear defences when it's borderline :)
<kermiac> np :)
<kermiac> i agree it's definately borderline
<persia> My argument would probably be either "moderate impact on non-core app" (if hylafax), or "minor impact on core app" (if apt).
<persia> It also falls into the "unusual configuration" bucket.
<persia> I tend to not like the "there's an easy workaround" rule, just because I can construct cases where it seems silly to apply it
<persia> (like unbootable systems, massive data corruption, etc.)
<kermiac> fair enough, I was just following the guidelines :)
<persia> Anyway, set to "Low", but not to "Triaged" because I think there's more work to do to make sure it's really something to fix in hylafax vs. apt (or whatever tool was used), that the test case needs to be more specific about commands to run, and that someone ought test against lucid (or a lucid chroot) to see if it affects the development release.
<persia> kermiac: The guidelines are good: I just think that "there's a workaround" should be the last-choice resort selection for low/medium borderline bugs.  Most of them are decideable without it.
<kermiac> np I'm just resetting my karmic vm & will test there
<kermiac> I also have a lucid vm, so i'll try it there too
<persia> Good luck.
<kermiac> thanks :)
<kermiac> persia: you were right, it's an apt bug. `aptitude install hylafax-server` works withhout error :)
<persia> kermiac: Now check apt-get install vs. using the python-apt interface to see if it's python-apt or apt cmdline :)
<ddecator> hey everyone, i'm trying to figure out a bug i'm experiencing with my own machine...this seems to happen mostly in 64-bit. i can play flash videos with no issue, but when i try to play a flash game i get this (http://www.youtube.com/watch_private?v=m2C_6mGtDxE&sharing_token=y8PPyTQ4owxVaWCzUHLX5g). npviewer.bin takes up 99% of my cpu, but idk if that alone would cause the problem. any thoughts?
<persia> ddecator: You might try replicating with a liveCD to make sure it's not something about your local config.
<kermiac> persia: what is "python-apt"?
<persia> You might also try in a 32-bit VM to see if it's an arch issue.
<persia> kermiac: gnome-apt and friends.  Many of the GUIs use python-apt.
<persia> So if one installs from the "Software Center", one runs a slightly different codepath than if one installs with apt-get install.
<persia> But if you can replicate with apt-get install, that becomes easiest to track down (fewer moving pieces)
<ddecator> thanks persia , i'll see if i'm able to replicate it in a 64-bit live cd and a 32-bit VM
<kermiac> i confirmed it using both synaptic & apt-get from terminal, is that what you mean?
<kermiac> sorry, i really got lost when you mentioned python-apt :)
<persia> synaptic doesn't use python-apt either :)
<persia> So, sometimes I see install bugs that are really bugs with the apt python bindings (which are not yet full-featured)
<persia> And sometimes there are install bugs that are easy to replicate with apt-get install
<persia> Since we decided the problem was with apt, I just wanted to make sure you checked the command-line to confirm it wasn't python-apt.
<persia> (some testers will always select the Software Centre when following instructions like "Install foo")
<kermiac> ok, so I'll update the test case & change the package to "apt" - anything else?
<persia> So update the bug to indicate the test case is running `apt-get install hylafax-server` rather than just "Install hylafax-server", and reset the pacakge, etc.
<persia> Test against lucid?
<kermiac> no, I usually use apt-get, or synaptic.
<kermiac> ok, I'll try against lucid too :)
<persia> If you ever run into an install bug you can't replicate with apt-get, try using the Software Centre.  Sometimes that can expose something interesting.
<persia> (otherwise we lose the bug, and never fix it).
<persia> But in this case, it's straight-forward :)
<kermiac> thanks for the tip :) I'm always keen to learn more
<persia> Also, the workaround is even easier, because aptitude works, and is installed by default (I think), so users can just run `aptitude install hylafax-server` to do what they want.
<kermiac> yup, very true. so it would definately be low (after I update)
<kermiac> just trying in lucid vm now
<kermiac> all installed fine using apt-get in lucid
<persia> OK.  Update the bug to indicate it's a karmic-only issue.
<persia> Then check the SRU guidelines to see if it is worth fixing.
<persia> !SRU
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<kermiac> will do :)
<persia> If it's not worth fixing in Karmic, report your findings that it's fixed in lucid, and mark the bug Fix Released.
<persia> extra points for going through the apt changelog and reporting which version fixed the issue.
<kermiac> ty for your help persia :)
<kermiac> persia: just going through the SRU wiki & I don't think it meets the criteria, although tbh I don't know how many people use the hylafax package so I don't know if it would how many people it is likely to effect
<kermiac> but at the same time it seems to meet this point
<kermiac> #
<kermiac> #
<kermiac> Bugs which represent severe regressions from the previous release of Ubuntu. This includes packages which are totally unusable, like being uninstallable or crashing on startup.
<persia> How?
<kermiac> but "apt" is not uninstallable, hylafax is
<persia> Remember, the bug isn't in hylafax, it's in apt.
<persia> Right.
<kermiac> yes, that's true
<persia> If hylafax were broken in a way that made it uninstallable, I'd agree with you.
<kermiac> so I'm guessing an SRU wouldn't be appropriate?
<kermiac> do you agree?
<persia> Since apt is broken in a way that means one has to install hylafax with aptitude, I'm not certain that it's worth the risk of updating apt.
<kermiac> true, & it is fixed in Lucid
<persia> I specifically try to avoid taking a stand on whether something should be an SRU :)
 * kermiac laughs
<persia> I'm not convinced it's worth it, but I won't tell you it's not if you think it is and have a good argument.
<persia> That's a decision for the SRU teams.
<kermiac> well, I believe it isn't worth an SRU on something as important as apt - the potential for regression seems too high (to me at least)
<persia> In that case, close the bug.  If someone disagrees, they can reopen against karmic for SRU processing.
<persia> Just be *really* clear in your comment closing it about why you're closing it, and why you don't think it needs an update.
<persia> So that affected users don't get all annoyed because they aren't getting support.
<persia> I generally try to hunt down which version closed something, and clearly describe the workaround so that affected users don't have to be affected.
<kermiac> persia: I've been looking through the apt changelogs. The closest thing I can see is this
<kermiac> Change history branch so that it does not break the
<kermiac>     apt ABI for the pkgPackageManager interface
<kermiac> persia: do you think that might have been the change that fixed it? I'm not sure
<kermiac> persia: a lot of references in the change logs were a bit over my head :)
<persia> I doubt it.
<persia> TO me that looks like some VCS change.
<kermiac> persia: ty, I'll just forget about that part then :)
<persia> Sounds good.  It's always good to check, in case it jumps out.  If you can't figure it out, report that you can't figure it out, but that you tested with a specific version, and know it to be fixed prior to that version.
<kermiac> can you pls have a quick look & see if the changes I made seem ok?
<kermiac> bug 512454
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512454 in apt "hylax-server is configured before hylafax-client is installed & configured." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512454
<persia> kermiac: My only complaints are that you failed to report with which version of apt you tested it as fixed, and that you didn't indicate that you could replicate in karmic but not with the selected version of apt using the same setup.
<persia> In practice, neither of these matter much, but in those rare cases where some user goes mad because they aren't ready to upgrade and believe that nobody cares about them, and that user has a big soapbox, it's nice to be careful.
<kermiac> maybe i wasn't very clear but I believe I noted which version of apt  had the error in karmic & which version didn't in lucid under "Notes"
 * persia has seen a few of these over the years, and so tries to imagine that all subscribed users are rabid anti-Ubuntu tech press writers.
<persia> kermiac: Indeed you did.  I usually see that in a comment.  I retract my complaints.
<persia> Very nice job.
<kermiac> excellent - np persia, thanks for all your help this afternoon
<kermiac> do you have any suggestion to change how I layout what version i tested instead of just C&P the output of apt-cache policy?
<persia> No.  That's a very nice way to do it.
<kermiac> ok, excellent :)
<persia> In fact, it's better than what I usually do, which is to say in the comment something like "I was unable to determine which version of the package fixed it, but I could confirm the behaviour in 1.2 and confirm that the behaviour was not exhibited in 1.4"
<kermiac> ok, that's good then. Well, I'm off to go get ready to take the kids to the Australia Day fireworks :)
<persia> But I tend to be both lazy and to prefer writing in paragraphs to tables of data, which probably has a lot to do with why I do it that way :)
 * kermiac laughs
<persia> Nice evening for it.
<kermiac> yup, it is - except it's still a bit hot... oh well - it's a nice clear evening with no clouds in sight so it should be a good show for the kids
<kermiac> c-ya later :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<kermiac> sry om26er - you noticed the dupe just as i was posting. my bad :)
<om26er> mark this triaged/low https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/512746
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512746 in empathy "dragging and dropping a chat tab hides the original window" [Undecided,New]
<vish> om26er: which version did you find bug? it is better if you file bugs with Ubuntu bug , the version# will also be uploaded
<vish> its also in Empathy 2.29.6
<vish> *with $ubuntu-bug
<om26er> in the last comment of upstream bug I wrote that its in empathy 2.29.6
<yofel> pedro_: thanks :D
 * vish too , thanks pedro_ :)
<pedro_> yofel vish you guys are rockstars!
<pedro_> om26er, did you send your application to bugcontrol?
<om26er> pedro_, yes I did
<om26er> actually its been two weeks
<om26er> *a month+
<pedro_> om26er, found it , will comment and ping the other folks on the list
<om26er> pedro_, thanx
<kamusin> :)
<pedro_> morning kamusin
<kamusin> hey pedro_
<hggdh> pedro_: you and Brian voted for om26er, so he has the necessary votes
<hggdh> pedro_: Brain == bcurtiswx
<LimCore> what is the name of the program under alt+f2 like krun
<yofel> LimCore: you mean what application is opened when you run alt+f2?
<Nelis> if there is a bug in the version of a program that is in the latest ubuntu release but fixed in a newer version of that program, should the status of the bug report be set to invalid?
<ikonia> I thought that was just part of the actual desktop package
<ikonia> Nelis: Should be fix-released
<Nelis> quick answer, tnx :)
<yofel> fix-released only if you have the respecting changelog entry that shows this was fixed
<ikonia> does the guy who released the fix normally set that
<yofel> ikonia: usually you add a (LP: 123456) to the changelog so the bug is automatically set to  fix released
<ikonia> ah yes, but the guy who's fixing it normally does that from my experience
<yofel> ikonia: yes, but sometimes you forget it, and if a but get's fixed in debian and the package is synced then the bug isn't auto-closed too
<hggdh> well, more strictly: if the programme has been fixed on *Lucid*, then it is fix released; if it has been fixed upstream, it is still either triaged or fix committed (depending on the team)
<hggdh> generically, a fix upstream (not yet downloaded and added to an Ubuntu package) is not enough for fix released/committed
<Nelis> i believe that is the case here
<hggdh> in the case of upstream-fixed only: if the tracker is not automatically updated, please add a comment stating it has been fixed (if you have the commit string, even better, but not critical), and mark the upstream bug accordingly
<mrand> Man, ubiquity project is in need of serious help.  It's like a black hole for tickets:  1112 open bugs, 629 of which are new.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs
<Nelis> hggdh: I'm sorry, I'm kinda new to this, I don't really know what half you just said means.
<hggdh> Nelis: no problem :-) sometimes I tend to be overly descriptive
<yofel> mrand: good target for a hugday ;)
<hggdh> Nelis: please ask whenever you have a doubt. If it is about a specific bug, giving the bug number (type 'bug xxxxxx') will give us more context on the question
<hggdh> Nelis: and -- thank you for helping
<Nelis> bug 512811
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512811 in evolution "copy / paste from scalc in plain text makes PNG attachment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512811
<hggdh> hum. The OP opened the bug here and gave two ustream bugs as reference. So... looking at them (but I have no idea of what is 'scalc')
<mrand> yofel: indeed!
<Nelis> Yes, I was thinking since it is fixed in a newer version, it is not needed to open up a new bug report on it?
<yofel> kamusin: do you know if someone's organizing a hugday this week?
<mrand> yofel: the problem appears to be that ubiquity encompasses a wide variety of things, and many of the bugs are fairly technical.  But that doesn't mean bugsquad couldn't help with duplicate identification and escalation of major or critical looking items.
<hggdh> Nelis: although not necessary, it gives us a reference, so not a bad idea all-in-all. But I think (still reading it) that mbarnes fixed it on trunk only. Back to reading the story
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom (on irc.freenode.net) in 17 minutes!
<hggdh> Nelis: yes -- it is fixed on 2.29.6, which has not yet landed on Lucid. So... what we should do here:
<kamusin> yofel, I saw Planning page and said that this thursday there one of ubuntu-one client
<yofel> ah, ok
<hggdh> (1) add an upstream bug tracker for Gnome bug 603715
<kamusin> ;)
<ubot4> Gnome bug 603715 in Mailer "Paste as plain text" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603715
<hggdh> (2) mark this bug Triaged/Medium
<hggdh> (3) add a comment about *why* we are doing this, and that this bug will be fixed on the upcoming Evolution 2.29.6/2.30 on Lucid
<hggdh> Nelis: are you willing to do it? We will help, and it is a really good example of work
<Nelis> hggdh: yes, i'd love to do it, just trying to find out how :)
<Nelis> hggdh: how would one add a bug tracker to this bug?
<hggdh> Nelis: OK. You will need to copy the link to the Gnome bug I pointed above. Then, on the Ubuntu bug, click on "Also affects project"
<Nelis> hggdh: done
<hggdh> Nelis: the "I have the URL for the upstream bug" option should be preselected; if not, select it. Now paste the link for the bug on the input space to the right of the option
<Nelis> hggdh: yes, I've done that. It's added :)
<hggdh> Nelis: cool.
<hggdh> Now you should be back to the Ubuntu bug, and you should see the task listed
<Nelis> yes
<hggdh> status and importance are probably "Unknonw" right now. This is normal, it takes a while for the bots to get there and update them
<Nelis> normally at this point I should ask someone in this channel to update status and importance right?
<hggdh> Now, change the Status to "Confirmed"; also please tell me how Important you think this is
<hggdh> You should confirm the bug, and add a comment on *why* you changed the status
<hggdh> then you would come here and ask someone to set it Triaged, with a proposed Importance
<Nelis> ok
<hggdh> You cannot set Status == Triaged -- this is a restricted operation, and only bug-control can do it. You also cannot set Importance
<Nelis> Indeed I noticed :)
<hggdh> but the impotant point here is: *always* add a comment explaining why you are changing the status. Also, it is nice to start with "Thank you for opening this bug and helping make Ubuntu better, etc, etc"
<Nelis> ah yes
<hggdh> Nelis: this is a good start for the gory details: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<LimCore> yofel: yes
<yofel> LimCore: in KDE it's krunner, in gnome it's gnome-panel (I think)
<Nelis> hggdh: Yes, I read through most of that yesterday. It's quite some text :)
<yofel> by default at leas
<yofel> *least
<hggdh> Nelis: indeed, and quite a, er, dry reading
<LimCore> thx
<hggdh> Nelis: so... are you adding the comment? If you are unsure on what to say, propose something on pastebin
<hggdh> !pastebin
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Nelis> hggdh: would it be a good idea if we talk a bit in private so we don't clutter up the channel? I'm sure I will have more questions later if you have the time.
<hggdh> Nelis: we can, but most of your questions will be standard doubts on how to deal with bugs -- and this is exactly what the channel is for (and may help others, lurking in the background, but too shy to ask)
<Nelis> hggdh: ok, very well
<hggdh> Nelis: so I would rather keep it here. If you have something you feel should be private, then by all means go ahead and PM me
<Nelis> hggdh: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d391fd048 something simple like this?
<hggdh> Nelis: yes, perfect. Now, Evolution is dealt with my the desktop-bugs team (but I will take care of that after you have added the comment)
<hggdh> s/my/by/
<Nelis> hggdh: i have added the comment.
<hggdh> Nelis: and I have upped it to Triaged (and added a comment). I also set it to LOW importance.
<Nelis> hggdh: now on the importance part: I'm not sure if it should be low or medium. Personally I'd think it would be low.
<Nelis> hggdh: ah, nice timing :)
<hggdh> Nelis: heh. I agrre
<hggdh> agree
<Nelis> hggdh: thanks for the help, time to find myself another bug to triage. I'm sure I'll have more questions.
<hggdh> whenever you confirm a bug (or, in critical issues) you should always try to figure out what is the Importance
<hggdh> and we will be here ;-)
<om26er> mark it triaged please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/512761
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512761 in empathy "“Subscription request” dialog is confusing" [Undecided,New]
<mrand> om26er: and what importance?
<om26er> low
<mrand> om26er: done.  Thanks for helping!
<mrand> On many UI issues I'd be tempted to mark it wishlist, but that one seems bad enough to justify at least low.
<persia> UI issues should generally be "Low" unless they are feature requests.
<persia> Part of the general usability initiative.
<persia> See w.u.c/Bugs/Importance
<hggdh> hi persia, good day
<persia> hey.
<mrand> indeed
<om26er> mark it triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/509718
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509718 in empathy "ICQ no notification for adding contact request" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> *please
<yofel> om26er: and again: importance?
<vish> om26er: it isnt really necessary to open launchpad bugreports for upstream bugs .. ;)
<yofel> that too
<yofel> the kubuntu team would actually mark it as invalid
<om26er> i am think medium
<jpds> vish: It's useful, so people can track when a fix is in the Ubuntu package.
<om26er> yofel, mark it medium
<vish> jpds: yes , but , he reported the bug both places ;) ... so he'd probably be subscribed upstream as well :)
<jpds> vish: So? We can still track the fix in Ubuntu.
<vish> jpds: oh well , it was just something i noticed members other desktop team mention.. [not my opinion really]
<vish> other members of*
<jpds> I like to see bugs and go: "Oh, it's fixed upstream, but it hasn't landed in the Ubuntu packages yet".
<om26er> vish, i reported this upstream and downstream due to a spoiled version of the duplicate of this bug.
<Nelis> Bug 512773 is sort of a request to add a mouse driver to Ubuntu. How should I triage this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512773 in linux-meta "Apple magic mouse not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512773
<yofel> om26er: done
<om26er> yofel, thank you
<vish> om26er: yeah , i noticed the dup too , but you did for another bug as well this morning.. anyways... ;)  [no personal preference of mine , but you might get that mentioned by the desktop team ] ;)
 * om26er don't like bugzilla for finding bugs so if a bug is linked with LP it can be found easily 
 * hggdh just noted yofel is now marking bugs triaged ;-)
<yofel> hggdh: yep, thanks to pedro_ ;)
<vish> hggdh: what sort of mail does the bugcontrol ML get?
 * vish  noted a few crasher mails.. but couldnt figure out the pattern
<yofel> hm, good question
<yofel> was wondering that too
<yofel> is it all apport crashes that are private?
<hggdh> vish: it is a low volume ML. Mostly applications to bug-control, and Things To Discuss
<vish> ah
<hggdh> vish: we had a bit of action a few days ago, when the translation/bug-control integration caused all translation bug to be sent to the ML, but this has been bypassed
<hggdh> yofel: all all crash bugs opened by apport are born private due to potential privacy issues
<hggdh> when opened only the OP and apport can see them
<vish> hggdh: yeah , i got the translation bug comments today , and was wondering if the volume was high..
<yofel> hggdh: ah yes, and why do some of them land on the BC ML?
 * vish setup a new folder for bug control expecting lot of mail
 * yofel sorts bugsquad and bugcontrol into one folder
<hggdh> vish -- I have a separate forlder for it. Even low volume, it tends to accumulate email during time
<hggdh> yofel: why some of them what? translation bugs, or *other* bugs?
<yofel> hggdh: hm, looking again, most seem to be about bugpatterns, what was that again?
<hggdh> yofel: these are bugs that need a pattern built so that apport will consider them as already reported
<yofel> ah, ok :)
 * vish little sad , wont be able to bug hggdh to set statuses :(
 * hggdh does not feel sad about this particular action ;-)
<qense> vish, you could still let us know all the status changes you're doing
<qense> You just don't have to ask someone else to do it for you now.
<vish> ;]
<hggdh> OK. A more technical question: anybody knows *where* in apport the back-office retrace is done?
<qense> apport-retrace?
<qense> It's a separate package.
<hggdh> yes, but it is part of the apport source in bzr. I am writing a stacktrace sanitiser, and the only place I can see GDB being called is in report.py. I will hunt down calls to it now
<qense> I don't know more about the retracer, I'm afraid.
<yofel> hm, where should bug 512883 go? compiz?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512883 in ubuntu "[WISH] Add Window Organisation like in Windows7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512883
<qense> yofel: Brainstorm and maillists?
<vish> yeah... direct the user to brainstorm , iirc , there is already an idea for that
<yofel> really? I think that's a regular whishlist bug, or are we supposed to send just about any UI improvement to brainstorm?
<qense> not any, only larger ones that could be subject to discussion
<qense> (large, broader discussions)
<hggdh> which would be the case here, BTW
<yofel> ok, I'll send him to brainstorm then
<Nelis> Bug 512773 is a request to add a mouse driver to Ubuntu. How should I triage this?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512773 in linux-meta "Apple magic mouse not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512773
<yofel> Nelis: that should be against linux, not linux-meta afaik, but I don't know more
<yofel> ogasawara: you here?
<hggdh> yes, it is a kernel drive, so 'linux' is the correct package
<hggdh> but it would be better if this was submitted for consideration to the kernel ML
<Nelis> hggdh: so what actions should I take here?
<hggdh> Nelis: change package from Linux-meta to Linux -- and then I am not sure. ogasawara will certainly know more.
<Nelis> hggdh: wouldn't the status be invalid since this is not really a bug, more like a feature request?
<hggdh> It is still a valid request -- a specific hardware is not supported by the kernel (at least at the OP kernel version). This will probably end as a Wishlist, though
<Nelis> ok
<yofel> Nelis: maybe you'll find something useful here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<Nelis> yofel: tnx, i'll check that.
<jcastro> qense: if you run into an app that wants app indicators or you think is a good candidate feel free to tag it with "application-indicators" as a tag
<jcastro> qense: any help from anyone to bring in app developers to port their apps would be most welcome.
<qense> jcastro: Thanks for telling, I'll try to use the tag and encourage people to use the AppIndicator.
<jcastro> qense: My main goal for this cycle is tracking the stuff in main, we'll even be writing a bunch of the patches to send upstream, but universe is endless
<qense> that's an understatement
<qense> jono has Rick Rolled all his followers :P
<jcastro> I just clicked it
<qense> Why is it not real?!
<anon^_^> Hi, anyone familiar with gnome-screensaver or powermanagement?
<anon^_^> trying to identify the correct process to create a bug report
<anon^_^> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/2503/whatisthis3.png
<anon^_^> every so often this applet appears in task tray, notification area
<anon^_^> if you move the mouse or press a key on keyboard it disappears
<yofel> anon^_^: I think I've seen this, lemme search for something
<anon^_^> thanks yofel
<anon^_^> screensaver is turned off, but this applet seems to only appear after system is idle for a period of time
<anon^_^> by idle I mean no input, no movement from mouse, no keys pressed on keyboard
<anon^_^> move mouse after it appears, or press key on keyboard and it dissapears
<yofel> anon^_^: does bug 421347 sound like your issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421347 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gm] gnome-power-manager and blanking (removal of bodges)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421347
<anon^_^> checking
<anon^_^> sounds like it could be related
<yofel> anon^_^: looking again, you might have a different issue if you can't hover the icon and it disappers once you move the mouse
<anon^_^> the icon/applet described is the same, power management for monitor is turned on, and description matches with similar behavior of idle timer
<anon^_^> that would be different then
<anon^_^> i had to use a camera to take a picture, if I used print screen it applet would disappear
<yofel> hm, I don't know that as I've never seen that Icon and haven't used gnome in a while
<yofel> does anyone else have an idea? ^^^^
<anon^_^> going to try #ubuntu-devel, was pointed that direction
<micahg> bdmurray: BTW, I didn't open a bug for the second QA issue which is the stats aren't updating (3 days old)
<bdmurray> michag: one thing at a time ;_)
<micahg> bdmurray: I know, just wanted you to be aware, do I need to file a separate bug?
<anon^_^> btw, thanks for assitance yofel
<yofel> anon^_^: you're welcomme
<yofel> *welcome
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, that'd be great
<bcurtiswx> lol @ hggdh: thanks for calling me "Brain" ;-)
<hggdh> heh. A lapse, just a lapse ;-)
<yofel> ^^
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-27
<RaiN88> hi
<RaiN88> everyone
<RaiN88> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/513056
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513056 in ubuntu-bots "Won't Restart" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rww> RaiN88: What about it?
<RaiN88> did you check it?
<RaiN88> have you seen what I wrote?
<rww> RaiN88: Did you see what tsimpson wrote?
<RaiN88> yeah
<RaiN88> report it
<RaiN88> how can I report
<RaiN88> it?
<tsimpson> click on the link I posed
<RaiN88> then,
<RaiN88> whats next?
<tsimpson> read the information there
<RaiN88> next?
<tsimpson> if you read the information, and follow the instructions, you will have filed the bug
<vish> RaiN88: it isnt an irc bot bug... you need to file the bug in the right package
<RaiN88> okay
<RaiN88> Hi everyone, I had thist problem:
<RaiN88> When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart and flikering lines appears (Flikering Lines also appears when I Shut Down before it's totally Turn Off.), but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont.Then I have to actually hold the power button in to shut it off and boot it again. It is so very annoying. Laptop : Asus X80n, 1GB RAM, 160GB HDD, Nvidia Geforce 700m = 256mb, Ubuntu 9.10
<RaiN88>  fully updated. I hope you can able to help me solve this problem. Kind regards, and thanks in advance,
<persia> RaiN88: I've not seen that bug before, but suspect it's something related to the X driver or power management.
<persia> Have you filed a bug about it?
<persia> Ah, I see.
<persia> Right.  File a new bug, with `ubuntu-bug`, which should collect some useful information.
<vish> RaiN88: you can ask in #ubuntu-x regarding the exact package they would want information from..
<vish> RaiN88: just a reminder , folks are from different time zones  , so you might need to be a bit patient there ;)
 * RaiN88 Thank you to all of you who answered me :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<ohsix> what package am ilooking to report against if the backlight controls aren't working, additionally its not enabled on resume
<kamusin> hey
<RunePhilosof> What has gone wrong when update-manager suggests an upgrade but isn't able to find the deb file on the mirror?
<yofel> RunePhilosof: maybe the file was already replaced by a new one, did you refresh the package cache?
<RunePhilosof> mirror.uni-c.dk/.../python2.5-minimal_2.5.4-1ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<RunePhilosof> yofel, I did refresh
<RunePhilosof> and I waited a days worth of time
<yofel> RunePhilosof: then maybe something went wrong when the mirror was synced, try another one
<RunePhilosof> yofel, ok. It worked for another mirror.
<yofel> broken mirror then
<RunePhilosof> yofel, So should I report a bug on what or just inform on ubuntu-mirrors
<RunePhilosof> I guess the bug would be on ubuntu
<yofel> no idea, I don't know anything about how the mirrors work
<yofel> maybe somone else can help you
<tdn> Lenovo S10 netbook does not wake from suspend. What package should I file this bug under?
<nigel_nb> tdn, are you on karmic?
<nigel_nb> tdn, and what exactly happens when you resume?
<tdn> nigel_nb, yes, 9.10. I tested on both UNR and Ubuntu Desktop.
<tdn> nigel_nb, appearently it wakes up, but nothing is shown on the screen.
<tdn> Typing or moving mouse does not help.
<nigel_nb> did you try if caps lock, num lock responds?
<tdn> Will try.
<nigel_nb> this is tricky, it can be gnome-power-manager, pm-utils, or the kernal itself
<tdn> nigel_nb, exactly. So where to report?
<hashbang> hi - I'm just testing Ubuntu LTS (both 8.04.3 and yesterday's 8.04.4) on a Supermicro X8DAL. It doesn't support the Intel 82574L Gbit NICs. Would anyone like me to report that somewhere?
<hashbang> (e1000e.ko loads, but doesn't detect the hardware)
<tdn> I have loads of UI bugs for both Kubuntu 9.10 and UNR 9.10. Where to report?
<nigel_nb> tdn, I'd say file it against kernel and someone will figure out whats wrong and reassign appropriately
<tdn> Are there any chance they'll be fixed?
<tdn> nigel_nb, ok.
<tdn> nigel_nb, caps lock does not work.
<tdn> neither num or scroll lock.
<nigel_nb> okay, so you're not waking up I guess
<nigel_nb> tdn, regarding kubuntu, well if its an application, go to help > report a problem
<tdn> nigel_nb, it is both applications and plasmoids and such.
<nigel_nb> tdn, if its a problem with KDE, report it directly to KDE, if its an ubuntu repository application that has a problem, report it with ubuntu-bug
<nigel_nb> hashbang, sorry, but I donno much about it, if you wait, someone will be able to help you out :)
<hashbang> nigel_nb: ok, ta. Shall I just file a bug on launchpad in the meantime?
<shankao> I'm experiencing some segfaults with the last gvfs: [ 1586.193748] nautilus[4292]: segfault at 15 ip 07e5b993 sp bfb0d620 error 4 in libgvfscommon.so.0.0.0[7e51000+14000]
<nigel_nb> hashbang, I would say, yes, but if its fixed in later releases, I dont think there will be something for hardy unless its extremely critical
<shankao> anyone has reported that? I can't find it in launchpad and ubuntu-bug seems to hang as well sending the report
<hashbang> nigel_nb: LTS doesn't backport drivers?
<nigel_nb> hashbang, oh yeah, it does
<hashbang> nigel_nb: cool. CentOS 5.4 supports it, and they're using (a heavily patched) 2.6.18
<nigel_nb> hm
<yofel> tdn: if you need more help on KDE bugs come to #kubuntu-bugs and ping me
<hashbang> nigel_nb: I boo-boo'ed. Can you change the project to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS for me?
<hashbang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/513292/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513292 in ubuntu-translations "Heron LTS 8.04.3 and 20100126's 8.04.4 don't support Intel 82574L NICs" [Undecided,New]
<tdn> yofel, ok. Thanks
<nigel_nb> yofel, what package does bug 513292 come under?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513292 in ubuntu-translations "Heron LTS 8.04.3 and 20100126's 8.04.4 don't support Intel 82574L NICs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513292
<nigel_nb> I dont seem to be able to remove packages as such
<nigel_nb> hggdh, ping
<yofel> nigel_nb: mom
<yofel> kernel modules would be in linux (Ubuntu)
<yofel> I'll change it
<nigel_nb> yofel, oops, done
<yofel> noticed ^^
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> i'm losing touch lol, need to get back from 2morrow
<yofel> hey, we have a ubuntuone-client hugday tomorrow, thanks kamusin
<hashbang> yofel: thanks. Sorry for the boo-boo.
<yofel> hashbang: np
<kamusin> hey yofel , yep I have sent the announce just a few minutes ago :)
<nigel_nb> kamusin, yaay! nice way to get back in action
<yofel> yep, just found it fresh in my mails ^^
<kamusin> heheh
<yofel> kamusin: do you know what happened to the bug-statistic graphics?
<yofel> iirc it was missing last week too
<mrand> bdmurray: ^^ Not to load you down even more, but I had the same question.  Noticed all the graphs under your username are blank.
<kamusin> we have to talk with bdmurray , he is the men
<mrand> jinks :-)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: pong
<nigel_nb> hggdh, got it solved :)
<nigel_nb> thanks :)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: this is the kind of problem I like :-)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, lol
<bddebian> Boo
<nigel_nb> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hggdh, can you help me configure the hugday tools... I'm doing something wrong :(
<yofel> nigel_nb: what step?
<nigel_nb> yofel, the cookie step
<nigel_nb> "Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '.mozilla/firefox/fsimqab4.default/cookies.sqlite'"
<yofel> urgh, remember that, iirc I played around for a few minutes until I got the right file
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in #ubuntu-classroom (on irc.freenode.net) in 16 minutes
<yofel> nigel_nb: got it to work?
<nigel_nb> yofel, nope, 2morrow there'll be the whole crowd
<nigel_nb> so hoping someone has some idea
<nigel_nb> damn! got the mistake!
<yofel> nigel_nb: tip: close your running firefox ;)
<nigel_nb> yeah
<yofel> noticed that too just now...
<nigel_nb> yofel, thats whay I missed
<bdmurray> yofel: what graph?
<yofel> bdmurray: the 'Progress' image at the bottom of the hugday page
<bdmurray> well nobody put the package name in the url ;-)
<bdmurray> and ubuntuone-client isn't being graphed
<yofel> ah, just noticed that, and it seems the image from last week is fixed now
<bdmurray> yofel: anyway the graph is created now
<yofel> ok, I'll fix the wiki page, or are you at it?
<bdmurray> yofel: not yet so feel free
 * yofel goes editing
<mrand> bdmurray: thanks!  do you mind if we steal those scripts and run other graphs?
<yofel> fixed, thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> mrand: for what? I could add things relatively easily
<mu_mind> if I have a bug with my touchpad driver, should I still report that through apport somehow?
<mrand> bdmurray: mythbuntu and mythplugins would be the two biggies.  there are other small ones that are probably not worth the trouble.
<bdmurray> mrand: mythtv? since mythbuntu is a distro
<mrand> bdmurray: Actually, we were hoping for the distro.   problem is that there are a bunch of bugs parked in the distro... it is used to cover all
<mrand> ignore that... I'm editing.
<mrand> bdmurray: ...cover all the stuff /other than/ the upstream mythtv bugs.  File permissions, config files, etc. etc.
<bdmurray> mrand: okay so mythbuntu the project and mythtv-plugins the package?
<mrand> the mythtv package (which you already graph - thank you!) is used for bugs in the actual mythtv app.
<mrand> yes.  that'd be super!
<bdmurray> mrand: okay they should show up sometime
<mrand> awesome.  Thanks!
<bdmurray> mythbuntu will be under project-graphs
<mrand> ah, I was wondering :-)
<mu_mind> oh, I guess I use "ubuntu-bug linux" to report a bug against a kernel driver...
<om26er> If a user faces a bug in empathy 2.28.1.1 and there is a probability that it might have fixed in empathy 2.29.6 should I ask the reporter to send it upstream? or ask him to test empathy 2.29.6 ?
<BUGabundo_work> om26er: depends on how advanced the user is, and if there is a newer version avialable
<om26er> BUGabundo_work, well i don't know how advance he is.. so should I ask him to test empathy 2.29.6?
<BUGabundo_work> if there is a PPA with a newer version , or if it is in proposed pocket
<BUGabundo_work> if he is not an advance user, then you will have to look for it upstream and / or get other testers
<hggdh> qense: done, good luck. Ping me if you would like some changes
<hggdh> qense: heh. You had already replied to me. Sorry
<issyl0> hi there
<issyl0> I've just seen the email to the ubuntuone-users list and wanted to see if I could get involved some how.
<issyl0> I would like to get involved and learn much much more about bug tracking, submitting and dealing with bugs (I have next to no experience in dealing with bugs as yet)!
<yofel> issyl0: welcome! You'll get a general overview of our team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<issyl0> Thanks!
<yofel> issyl0: if you want to join, you should request a mentor (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors)
<issyl0> Ah, brilliant.  This looks amazing!
<yofel> issyl0: then read the how to triage bugs guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and come back for any questions ;)
<issyl0> I was reading that just now.  Re-reading won't hurt ;)
<issyl0> Okay.  I shall go and request a mentor now then! :)
<issyl0> Okay, just joined the bugsquad membership
<yofel> issyl0: you might also want to join the bugsqaud team while you're at it https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<issyl0> Can I do that without a mentor?  Will do, then! :)
<issyl0> Done
<yofel> issyl0: then you're done with applying for now (If I didn't forget anything). If you want to start right away, you'll find New bugs on the HowtoTriage page (see Untriaged Bugs) or look at our Hugday tomorrow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100128
<yofel> issyl0: you should usually start with an application you're familiar with ;)
<issyl0> Okay yofel.  Thanks very much!  I'll take a look right away then :)
<yofel> issyl0: and again, don't forget to ask us any questions you might have
<issyl0> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/513390 this is a feature request, and according to the triaging bugs page they should go to brainstorm... am i right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513390 in docky "[feature request] google reader docklet" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * issyl0 just marked it as invalid
<issyl0> yofel? ^ :)
<yofel> looking at it
<yofel> a) never change the status of a bug without explaining WHY you're doing it
<issyl0> ok
<yofel> hm
<yofel> what was docky again?
<issyl0> yofel: I don't know, I just saw it and thought *feature request* *launchpad* *bug* and :/
<issyl0> Which probably wasn't the best start!
<yofel> issyl0: It depends, if its a general idea to improve ubuntu it should go to brainstorm
<yofel> but if you're requesting a new feature in a specific application you should rather ask us to mark it as 'Whishlist'
<issyl0> Which tbh I don't think it was, as it wasn't filed under Ubuntu
<issyl0> Aaah.
<vish> issyl0: docky isnt an ubuntu package , you can let the docky team deal with that bug
<issyl0> Okay, thanks!
<vish> issyl0: usually packages in the main repos are better to triage.. they are the ones which need more love ;) ...  they[docky team] decide if they want to add wishlist :)
<issyl0> Okay, where do I find those?
 * issyl0 just went to bugs.launchpad.net
<vish> issyl0: the more important question is... what packages are you interested in triaging? :)
<vish> any preferences?
<persia> One can also usefully choose to triage types of bugs.  Like crashes, or theme issues, or menu presentation, etc.
<persia> But trying to triage *everything* in the beginning quickly becomes daunting.
<issyl0> vish: desktop stuff.. software that i use often.. design stuff..
<issyl0> hmm
<issyl0> persia: I can imagine!
<vish> issyl0: you might want to start out with bugs which have no packages and just filed as "Ubuntu"
<issyl0> Okay.. I'll have a look.
<issyl0> I have so much to look for¬
<issyl0> s/¬/!/
<vish> hmm , let me get you the link...
 * vish finding it difficult to find the link :s
<yofel> I'll look for it too, here's another one at first: New Bugs in Ubuntu (with and without package) http://u.nu/9zqt4
<issyl0> That's a new URL shortener I hadn't heard of!
 * issyl0 thanks yofel and looks
<vish> issyl0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=none&field.has_no_package=on
 * vish phew
<issyl0> Ha!
<yofel> yep, found it too right now
<issyl0> Thanks!
<yofel> on the knowledge base page -.-
<vish> yoasif: hehe , yeah... there were so many pages i went from one to another , eventually found it ;)
<vish> oops > yofel ^
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> *sigh*
 * yofel wonders why the hell a kernel oops report would end up without a package
<yofel> the reporters change the affect field when reporting?
<persia> !ohmy
<ubot4> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<persia> But aside from that, it might also be manually filed in some way.
<issyl0> maco: boo
<yofel> persia: I doubt that if it's tagged apport-kerneloops
<persia> Then your first guess it probably correct, unless it got mistriaged along the way.
<yofel> persia: like bug 512660
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512660 in ubuntu "[LENOVO 2007C4U] late resume failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512660
<maco> yofel: you can view a log of changes to the bug
<persia> Yeah.  Either an issue with apport, or more likely, user error when filing the bug (and in a very odd way).  Finding out how the user filed the bug may expose another interesting bug.
<persia> maco: There aren't any, except the filing.
<maco> O_o
 * vish closes ears , expecting noise from > Bug 506158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506158 in malone "checkwatches hammers the remote server when asking for changed bugs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506158
<yofel> vish: oh, my mailbox almost drowned earlier when the bugwatches for KDE were turned back on ^^
<strycore> Hi there
<strycore> when rebortbug sends the mail to Debian , is there a way to check it has correctly been sent ?
<hggdh> strycore: you should receive a confirmation email from the Debian BTS in a few (minutes, hopefully)
<strycore> it's been several minutes now, can I assume the bug hasn't been sent ?
<charlie-tca> anyone know dirteur in launchpad? Is this another problem user name? bug 288797
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 288797 in synaptic "[Intrepid] Synaptic unusable - Can not find packages" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288797
<charlie-tca> last comment
<charlie-tca> Well, take it back, last status change on the jaunty issue
<strycore> ok now this isn't funny
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - this problem occurs frequently
<chrisccoulson> please just change the status back, subscribe the user, and leave a comment
<strycore> lp : 513418
<charlie-tca> Okay. He joined today, no karma, and no nothing.
<yofel> bug 513418
<ubot4> yofel: Bug 513418 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/513418 is private
<mvo> hm, does synaptic not notice that the searchi index is out of date? i.e. does it not show something like "rebuilding index" ?
<strycore> ah yes it's still private there's a coredump in it
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca - the issue about users randomly changing bug status is here: bug 412925
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412925 in malone "new ajax interface for changing bug statuses is too easy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412925
<yofel> strycore: what's the bug about?
<strycore> reportbug crashing when sending the mail to debian
<charlie-tca> chrisccoulson: thanks
<hggdh> heh. So much for reportbug... strycore, you can send the email manually. See http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting
<hggdh> (and then we will find out what gives on reportbug
<strycore> maybe it's specific to submittodebian, i've been using that
<strycore> there's an update to reportbug coming very soon, it's on the lucid-changes ML , i'll try with that
<charlie-tca> It should be specific to debian now. It used to flood the users mailing list with the reports, but no developers saw them
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-28
<kermiac> can someone pls confirm that bug 315074 is a dupe of bug 512096?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315074 in dpkg "dpkg error by libc6 installation: can post-installation script no execute: Exec format error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315074
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<kermiac> I think it is, but am not 100%
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<vish> evening ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> vish: you need to run an ntpdate :p
<issyl0> Hi!
<RunePhilosof> Is there an easy way to see the diff between the debian and the ubuntu version of a source package?
<jmarsden> RunePhilosof: Download them and use debdiff on the two .dsc files
<RunePhilosof> jmarsden, is there a tool to download the debian version of a ubuntu source package?
 * kamusin :)
 * vish wonders if anyone else knew today is hugday :s
<yofel> hi folks
<yofel> vish: it's not as the hugday is over in 5 min :P
<vish> yofel: heh , you must be in an earlier time zone than me ;)
<yofel> GMT+1
<yofel> (germany)
<vish> yofel: then 28th *is* hugday , so now ;p
 * vish double checks date
<yofel> vish: yep, but some of us actually don't have too much free time in the morning during the week :P
<vish> yoasif: evening here ;)  gmt+5:30
<vish> argh! yofel ^
<yofel> heh
 * vish damn , needs to check tab completions :s
<yofel> well, it'll get busier once the US guys wake up ^^
<yofel> vish: actually I think yoasif is already used to being mistaken for me XD
<vish> ;)
 * yofel goes reading the uone triage guide
<issyl0> I am sorry about my repeated re-connections!
<issyl0> Okay, off I go to triage some more bugs!
<issyl0> What's the link for completely new un-triaged bugs?  Is there one?  Ubuntu bugs
<duanedesign> aha issyl0 i found you :)
<duanedesign> issyl0: i heard you found a Beginners Team mentor \o/
<duanedesign> issyl0: let me fetch you a link for finding bugs.....
<duanedesign> issyl0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks   here is a nice list of bug tasks
 * yofel didn't know about that page, nice one ^^
<duanedesign> also this link will take toy to New bugs, Importance: Undecided, For Ubuntu. This will be normally bugs that are likely to be untouched
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.affects_me.
<duanedesign> uh oh
<duanedesign> :\
<yofel> vish: is it just me or do the ubuntu one triagers almost never set a bug to triaged?
<vish> yofel: and never close old unanswered bugs :s
<yofel> vish: do you know where to find the bug supervisors of ubuntuone, I can't really fine a guideline when a bug is supposed to be triaged :/
<duanedesign> here is a more suitable link size. http://tiny.cc/FbQ2A
<vish> yofel: #ubuntu-one
<vish> oops no..
<Pici> #ubuntuone
<vish> ha , an extra -
<kamusin> maybe you should ask to JoshuaHoover
<yofel> gound something: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#BugTriage
<yofel> *found
<Pici> Anyway, I just pointed #ubuntu-one to #ubuntuone so that people can find it easier.
<yofel> thx Pici ^^
<issyl0> duanedesign: thanks!
<duanedesign> issyl0: absoloutely. If you have any questions feel free to /msg me and i will help as best i can.
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<duanedesign> for anyone helping with the Ubuntu One bugs today that is a great resource^^
 * issyl0 doesn't know where to start, there are just too many bugs haha
<issyl0> duanedesign: PM?
<duanedesign> issyl0: sorry, private message. '/msg duanedesign hello duane'
<duanedesign> issyl0: is SilverFox your mentor in Beginners Team?
<issyl0> Yes.  I meant can I PM you now? :)
<issyl0> duanedesign: Yep
<duanedesign> issyl0: he he, of course
 * issyl0 knows what PM is :P
<yofel> got this from #ubuntuone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<bhuvi> when will ubuntuone get proxy support
<yofel> bhuvi: you should really ask that in #ubuntuone
<duanedesign> is there something in the logs i can look at to verify if an ubuntuone-client bug is a duplicate of bug 437165
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437165 in ubuntuone-servers "UbuntuOne stuck in an endless authentication loop (always changes to «Authentication failed»)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437165
<pedro_> joshuahoover ^ ?
<bddebian> Boo
<joshuahoover> duanedesign, pedro: checking...
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: can you send me the bug that you think is a dupe of 437165?
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: Bug 488393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 488393 in ubuntuone-client "Must always login and add computer on start-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488393
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: 488393 is not related to 437165...437165 is where the user can't get out of the loop to add their computer to their u1 account...488393 is always asking the user to add his computer but sounds like the user is able to do it, not getting stuck in a loop
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ahhh. thank you for the clarification
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: there is a strange [Errno socket error] [Errno 8] _ssl.c:480: EOF occurred in violation of protocol line in the oauth-login.log file for 488393 though, which i'm looking into
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i was just looking at bug 513748
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513748 in ubuntuone-client "_ssl.c:480: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513748
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: ahh but it looks like bug 513748 has:  read_limit = -1 error
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513748 in ubuntuone-client "_ssl.c:480: error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513748
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: yep
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: so that's one thing...we can ask the user to try to delete ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and restart the u1 client and also check if the user is behind a firewall
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: not firewall, proxy server
<duanedesign> kk
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (first: Adopt-An-Upstream)
<qense> seb128, pedro_: When you leave a message that a Nautilus bug should be reported upstream, would you please also open an empty upstream task for it? That way the forwarders of the Nautilus Adoption team can easily track those bugs.
<seb128> ok
<qense> seb128: thanks!
<pedro_> qense, yup!
<seb128> you're welcome
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: i am looking at a bug that has the Dbus error associated with bug 461614 i see no fix mentioned in master bug. they are running the 1.0.2 client. Should i suggest an update?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 461614 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one wouldnt connect and then gets d-bus error: did not recieve reply" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461614
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: looking...
<duanedesign> bug 513849 is the one i was looking at
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513849 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One does not replicate all files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513849
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: 513849 doesn't seem to be related to 461614...513849 is related to files not syncing so we need to provide this response: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Syncing%20problems%20%28not%20syncing%20completely,%20conflicts,%20etc.%29
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: although, wait
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: i see alex's follow up comment
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: hmmm...we need to know whether the client is not connecting on startup (doesn't appear to be but it's hard to say for sure) and whether files do sync once he manually connects
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: okie dokey :) thanks
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: thank you for all the help you've been providing!
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: its been fun i learned alot. i tried to take care of some low hanging fruit last night because i knew the Jam was today. Wanted to clear out the easy/known problems for when the heavyweights came in today, lol
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: heh, thanks for doing that!
<strycore_> here
<strycore_> So I was telling in ubuntu-classroom-chat about a strange thing in  Launchpad
<strycore_> I've seen several upstream bugs with the status unknown
<strycore_> like this one
<strycore_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-file/+bug/319872
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 319872 in apt-file "/usr/share/apt-file/is-cache-empty has dashisms, emits errors" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> strycore_: one sec, is the bug actually fixed in ubuntu?
<jcastro> or is this a launchpad not reporting the right thing issue?
<strycore_> let me see
<strycore_> it should be
<strycore_> the issue has been fixed in apt-file 2.1.1
<strycore_> and we have 2.3.3
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> lp bug probably.
<jcastro> strycore_: ok, let me go ask someone on the bugs team on #launchpad
<strycore_> ok thanks
<jcastro> strycore_: bugs guy is lunching and I'm about to lunch, I'll catch him this afternoon and let you know
<vish> strycore_: there is currently a problem with the bug watchers , hence the status of the upstream bugs in not correctly updated
<vish> it should be fixed soon
<vish> s/in/is
<strycore_> ok thanks for the info
 * joshuahoover afk...bbiab
<vish> *sigh* U1 is a black hole for new bug reporters
<yofel> heh
<yofel> shows, nicely on the hugday graph, on first glance it seems that we only closed bugs today
<duanedesign> i have a couple of questions in regards to Ubuntu One bugs. Some projects have a little different preferences. After making an initial contact and requesting more info should the bug be set to 'incomplete' or does the U1 team prefer them to stay 'New'
<tsimpson> duanedesign: you should ask in #ubuntuone I guess
<hggdh> duanedesign: generically, if you requested more data from the OP, you should mark the bug INCOMPLETE
<hggdh> and, after providing the data you requested, the OP would mark the bug NEW (again)
<duanedesign> hggdh: thank you.
<charlie-tca> question: is it a policy to close the bug in ubuntu when reported upstream?
<thekorn_> a general policy? - I don't think so
<thekorn_> I cant think of a situation where this makes sense
<thekorn_> but there might be a chance I'm missing something
<charlie-tca> bug 164120
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164120 in nfs-utils "file manager hangs when mounted nfs drive is no longer accessible" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164120
<charlie-tca> It doesn't make sense to me either, but maybe I am reading something wrong there. I find it rather difficult to follow reports when the active source is upstream.
<thekorn_> charlie-tca, you mean the laste change made to the thunar task?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<thekorn_> charles_, that's not an ubuntu task ;)
<charlie-tca> but I see it now. It was already upstream with thunar, instead of the thunar (ubuntu) package
<charlie-tca> Glad I asked. I was reading something wrong there.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<thekorn_> right, many task sometimes make bugreports kind of unreadable
<charlie-tca> yup
<yofel> thekorn_: note: actually the kubuntu team marks the ubuntu task invalid ATM if the bug is an upstream KDE issue
<thekorn_> yofel, even if this is also an issue in current kubuntu?Ü
<yofel> thekorn_: yes, but only new bugs, old ones stay, the reporter is encouraged to report the bug in the KDE BT. The bug will be fixed in Kubuntu when the KDE release with the fix gets into Kubuntu
<thekorn_> yofel, oh, interessting ;) altough it does not make sense to me, but I hope this policy is documented somewhere
<micahg> thekorn_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<thekorn_> and such changes are not made without a comment to the bugreport
<thekorn_> some team policies are really funny, but if they make theteams happy it is a good thing
<strycore_> hey
<bdmurray> hey hey
<strycore_> what does it mean : "this package has been orphaned"
<strycore_> ?
<bdmurray> Could you provide some more context?
<strycore_> it's in debian, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=510530
<ubot4> Debian bug 510530 in ftp.debian.org "RM: pcsx-df -- RoSponsor; license issue (#514446), orphaned for almost 2 years" [Normal,Open]
<bdmurray> So the package does not have a maintainer (someone who specifically cares for it) in Debian
<strycore_> i see, i was afraid about that
<strycore_> I guess i can go read the Debian Maintainer's guide if I want this fixed :P
<hggdh> strycore_: a bit more complex... the package needs a *Debian* maintainer. Chances are it will take you at least one year to get to be one...
<hggdh> meanwhile, you can always patch it, and offer for acceptance on Debian
<strycore_> yes and if I don't read the maintainer guide it will take me even longer :)
<strycore_> i'm asking the pcsx-df guys to do it, there also an issue with a file with a restrictive license and it could be replaced with the code from mame
<hggdh> strycore_: indeed.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-29
<micahg> for the hugday,are we opening upstream tasks for the bugs?
<micahg> joshuahoover: ^^
<kamusin> :)
<arand> I have an interesting "bug" where a fsck, on a messy unbootable / ext4, moved _everything_ to lost+found, how would I best go about reporting this?
<dholbach> final day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net (first up: "Writing Beautiful Code")
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> Im founding still this OpenPGP bugs in kmail.
 * kyubutsu notes: ubuntudeveloperweek. 20 minutes: start topic 'writing beautiful code'
<BUGabundo_remote> LimCore: bugs as in: IT DOESN'T FREAKING work ?
<LimCore> bug as in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/514338
<ubot4> LimCore: Error: This bug is private
<LimCore> public now
<jpds> LimCore: Report it to kmail upstream at bugs.kde.org
<kyubutsu> kmail doesnt want to read gpg key here..  at least its listed in kgpg but i still had to use terminal to import my key
<LimCore> kyubutsu: hmm. perhaps comment my bug the please
<kyubutsu> it might be a different bug though, havent debugged it really
<LimCore> also gnome panel is buggy
<LimCore> it attempts to statart programs like firefoxfox
<LimCore> which is really annoyingng
<duanedesign> could someone set a bug to wishlist please. bug 505632
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505632 in couchdb-glib "Add support for views" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505632
<vish> duanedesign: that is not an Ubuntu bug... :) its couch-glib upstream bug
<vish> couchdb-glib*
<vish> only the maintainers can set the importance for that
<kklimonda> good evening :)
<BUGabundo_remote> hey buddy
<om26er> If a bug was reported against old netbook launcher( about its interface) and now that bug don't apply. so should it be marked invalid or won't fix?
<charlie-tca> invalid, if it doesn't apply to anything now
<om26er> charlie-tca, thank you
<charlie-tca> with comments about why
<om26er> charlie-tca, if it was marked medium should I also change it to undecided?
<charlie-tca> not needed to change importance
<om26er> ok
<charlie-tca> You can just change status.
<vish> charlie-tca: wouldnt that be needed for the older release? [but if om26er had quoted the bug it would have been better to judge ;) ]
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't what be needed?
<vish> charlie-tca: if the bug was reported about the old netbook launcher.. wouldnt it be valid for the older release
<charlie-tca> Depends on what release, and whether or not the launcher is still usable. , thus the "if it doesn't apply to anything now"
<vish> yeah , depends.. om26er usually  asks without mentioning bug.. [mysterious fella ;)]
<charlie-tca> heh
<om26er> vish, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/267448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 267448 in netbook-launcher "Home folder in the right sidebar should sit just above Places folders (Documents, Music etc.)" [Medium,Invalid]
<vish> meh.. that is a very old bug :s
<om26er> vish, so its fine ?
<vish> om26er: i guess so , it was an old suggestion
<duanedesign> vish: ahh, thank you for pointing that out. Me thinks i need another cup of coffee. :)
<bcurtiswx> om26er: if i haven't done so already.  Thanks for all the triage you do with empathy :D i just took 215 bug-mails down to 150 with your help
<om26er> bcurtiswx, I am happy to help
<bcurtiswx> thats supposed to say 275.. not 215.. lol
<hggdh> it was still a nice number
<mrand> very nice.  great job om26er!
<om26er> mrand, thanks :)
<bcurtiswx> om26er: is there a PPA for empathy to test in karmic?
<arand_> I have an interesting "bug" where a fsck, on a messy unbootable / ext4, moved _everything_ to lost+found, how would I best go about reporting this?
<om26er> bcurtiswx, yes.
<bcurtiswx> om26er: and that is?
<om26er> bcurtiswx, it has empathy 2.29.5
<om26er> bcurtiswx, i think I gave it to someone as I thought It had empathy 2.29.6
<hggdh> arand_: probably to the kernel, linux
<bcurtiswx> om26er: yeah I imagine they would update it to 2.29.6 if it was just released
<om26er> they updated the ppa to 2.29.6 for lucid only
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<arand_> hggdh: Yea, is there any info I would be able to extract from the kaputt filesystem or is it just kernel/ubuntu version, harddisk make, and that's it?
<hggdh> better to run ubuntu-bug linux -- it will get all basic data for the kernel. Then make sure the fsck errors are in the uploaded data
<hggdh> arand_: ^
<arand_> hggdh: the filesystem where all those data would be is gone, it is one big 5GB lost+found dir, nothing more. To run ubuntu-bug on correct kernel version I would have to fresh-install.
<hggdh> arand_: you reinstalled ubuntu after the error?
<arand_> hggdh: no
<hggdh> in other words -- what you lost was root, and everything was under root?
<arand_> I had one ext4 partition that was "/" after errors and a fsck it is now a 5GB lost+found directory.
<hggdh> OK. So you lost all logs, correct?
<arand_> hggdh: yes (along with everything),  unless there is some way to find them in lost+found,
<hggdh> do you at least remeber what linux version you were running (full version string, down to the end)?
<arand_> Yes, was the latest for jaunty, -17
<hggdh> OK. Open a bug on Linux, state what happened, and the Linux version. Make sure you state you still have the lost+found with 5G of recovered files
<hggdh> arand_: I am sure there are some forensic tools available to parse the lost+found mess. Worst scenario is you can grep for some string you know will be in a certain type of file, and recover them this way
<hggdh> Now I have to get to the airport, sorry
<arand_> hggdh: Ok, will do, wanted to see if there was anything I could do to make the report more helpful.
<hggdh> not really, except combing the l+f for logs
<bcurtiswx> om26er: instead of saying "do you face this", it's probably better to say "We are wondering if you have faced this issue anymore?"
<om26er> bcurtiswx, ok sure
<kamusin> Can anyone help me to reproduce this bug 494400 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494400 in gksu "Opening folder with nautilus-gksu change desktop wallpaper to root one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494400
<bcurtiswx> what package in launchpad is mission-control a part of
<bcurtiswx> i can't find it
<bcurtiswx> nvm
<vish> charlie-tca: hmm , ..  papercuts is only for apps in the default install , just a task to track usability fixes/problems... there isnt anyone who is actually fixing the bugs[someone from community has to fix them eventually]
<charlie-tca> which one is that?
<vish> charlie-tca: i thought it was you, who added the papercuts task Bug 398509
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398509 in subcommander "html guide referenced in man page is not there" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398509
<charlie-tca> That is usability (but I suppose, not in main)
<charlie-tca> I did do that. I just can't remember those things anymore, even for 5-10 minutes
<vish> lol ... but yeah , if not in main install it is not included
<charlie-tca> Well.... I guess you should disapprove the papercut
<charlie-tca> or you want me to?
<vish> just wanted to mention it to you , you can do it too :)
<charlie-tca> It just seems like such a simple thing, move docs from suggested to recommends
<charlie-tca> done
<vish> thanks..
<vish> charlie-tca: we are lacking papercuts from xubuntu :(  .. you can nominate some bugs in the default which are design flaws
<charlie-tca> Thank you for catching it
<charlie-tca> ummm, all of xubuntu is universe
<vish> well , if its in the default install and a design flaw it doesnt matter
<charlie-tca> I will see if I can come up with any. Most of what we have is in the "hard to fix" category
<vish> ;)
<mr_pouit> (and patches should be reported upstream)
<vish> mr_pouit: they are ... :)
<mr_pouit> then that's fine
<arand_> Just reported Bug #514498 , any pointers on improving the report (or logfiles to look for)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514498 in linux "whole filesystem lost to corruption " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514498
<greg-g> so, should I unsubscribe from bugcontrol? :)
<Incubuss> Anyone else not able to log into a guest session with Lucid (just left with a blank screen)?
<Incubuss> More importantly, anyone else find that if they switch to a virtual terminal to kill X that everything you typed also went into wherever you last had focus? Such as pidign in my case...
<yofel> Incubuss: you should ask that in #ubuntu+1
<Incubuss> ah, thanks
<Incubuss> not really too sure how to go about reporting it correctly, slight shocked since my login details (inc password) were sent to the person I was talking to previously...
<BUGabundo> need package for keyboard repeat function in gnome
<BUGabundo> its broken in lucid
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> FYI https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/514562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514562 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard no longer repeats" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-30
<arand> Recently reported Bug #514498 , any pointers on improving the report (or logfiles to look for)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514498 in linux "whole filesystem lost to corruption " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514498
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - your issue is more likely to be bug 514281 rather than anything wrong with gsd
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514281 in gconf "lost gconf schema defaults" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514281
<BUGabundo> thanks chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> but not fixed for me
<chrisccoulson> you got the latest gconf?
<BUGabundo> fully updated
<BUGabundo> for the last 10 mins
<BUGabundo>   gtk2-engines-pixbuf libgail-common libgail18 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common
<BUGabundo> pulled this
<chrisccoulson> nothing keyboard related has changed in gsd since 22/01
<BUGabundo> ok
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, what is the output of "gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/repeat"?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: No value set for `/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/repeat'
<chrisccoulson> ok, so your default gconf database is broken
<BUGabundo> oh nice
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<chrisccoulson> the schemas are being registered with information missing
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, i can see the issue now
<BUGabundo> even better then
<BUGabundo> thanks for looking into it
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo, to fix it temporarily, you can run "sudo gconf-schemas --register-all"
<chrisccoulson> but it will break again next time any package calls gconf-schemas to regsiter a schema
<BUGabundo> $ gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/repeat
<BUGabundo> No value set for `/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/repeat'
<chrisccoulson> is that after the workaround? you'd need to restart gconfd-2 for it to work
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> how do I restart it ?
<chrisccoulson> killall gconfd-2
<BUGabundo> $ gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/repeat
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> still no repeat keyb
<chrisccoulson> you probably need to restart gsd too
<chrisccoulson> although, you'd be better off just restarting your session
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ill ping you tomorrow
<arand> We have a lot of confirms for Bug #281348 reappearing on Karmic, could someone validate the nomination for Karmic please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 281348 in ubufox "Firefox only shows default icons in toolbars with tabmixplus and ubufox installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281348
<vish> arand: did you notice my comments on the bug..? [the initial reported problem might not be the problem now] btw , it is marked as fixed since jaunty , and seems the bug was fixed in karmic as well as per comments on the bug
<vish> arand: there is a new bug report for karmic open too
<arand> Yea, ok, it just seemed similar enough to be opened as affecting release instead..
<vish> arand: comment #43 mentions the bug was fixed in karmic
<arand> vish: Yea but later comments seemed to me as indicative of otherwise.
<vish> arand: i'v tried to reproduce the bug , but couldnt.. the symptoms might be the same but not really sure if the cause it the same
<vish>  cause is*
<arand> vish: Alright, okay to mark the new bug as confirmed?
<vish> arand: it might be a bug in tabmix plus , and not really a ubufox bug.
<vish> arand: sure , you can confirm it , but does the problem arise only with ubufox installed? or with only tabmixplus installed?
<arand> vish: Hmm, true, it's only the combination of TMP and ubufox that does it, Noscript+ubufox handles the custom icons correctly...
<vish> arand: ah , ok.. can you uninstall ubufox and try it again? [if you havent tried it yet]
<arand> Yea, disabling ubufox always works.
<vish> hmm.. weird bug.. :s
<arand> vish: okay, reported to TMP forum as well, I'm going to check if downgrading ubufox does anything interesting...
<vish> arand: neat  , thanks
<arand> vish: ok, downgrading to ubufox 0.7 on Karmic solves the issue, I think once again, ubufox is to blame.
<vish> arand: good , you can mention that on both the bugs , so that others can confirm it too
<arand> vish: hmm, this is weird ubufox 0.7 solves the icon issue, but breaks almost every other feature of TMP completely...
<vish> o.0
 * vish lucky to be not affected by that bug then :)
<vish> s/then/
<arand> Well, ubufox is no huge loss really, goes into the bin for now then..
<BUGabundo> would anyone more calm then me, mind telling user girts in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/446146 to STFU
<BUGabundo> kthvm
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446146 in linux "Several Huawei USB dongle don't work with kernel 2.6.31-12.40 (2.6.31.1 update related)" [High,Confirmed]
<jpds> Haha, wut.
<tsimpson> I wish LP would open a popup window asking you "Are you sure you're smart enough to comment here" when you post an ALL CAPS comment, or use more than one ! or ? in a sentence
<tsimpson> ^ with only one button: "No, I'm not" which resets the form
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: add a second button: "I'm stupid, please kick me"
<BUGabundo> tipical http://www.bash.org/?835030
<tsimpson> some people should just not be allowed to interact with others
<qense> we really need a stupidity filter. Like the robot test "1 + 1 =", but harder.
<qense> like "log(100) ="
<vish> hmm , any relief in the near future , from the translations mail landing in bugcontrol ML?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: ping bug 514562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514562 in gconf "Default values stripped from schemas with empty "short_desc" attribute" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514562
<BUGabundo> I get now repeat keys again
<vish> BUGabundo: it was tracked and fixed in another bug
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I need to dupe them
<BUGabundo> not in my backlog
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/bugs/514281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514281 in gconf "lost gconf schema defaults" [Critical,Fix released]
 * vish likes mvo's title ;) > Bug #514281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514281 in gconf "lost gconf schema defaults" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514281
<BUGabundo> vish: so I should dupe them, right?
<vish> BUGabundo: i'm on it
 * BUGabundo see nos FIRE flames on them, even if marked as critical
<bcurtiswx_> there's a bug in jaunty that you can't hold backspace to delete
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know what package that would be?
<bcurtiswx_> not jaunty
<bcurtiswx_> Lucid
 * bcurtiswx_ slaps myself
<bcurtiswx_> there's already a bug reported.. i am just not sure which package exactly to use
 * bcurtiswx_ pokes room
 * yofel would help if he knew how keyboard input is handled...
<charlie-tca> Isn't keyboard handled by the kernel now?
<vish> bcurtiswx: > Bug #514281
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514281 in gconf "lost gconf schema defaults" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514281
<BUGabundo> its fixed for me :DD
<bcurtiswx> ok Bug #514412 is a dub then?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514412 in udev "pressing and holding the backspace key doesn't erase text at one" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514412
<bcurtiswx> dup*
<vish> yup
<bcurtiswx> vish, ty
<vish> np..
<crimsun> bug 501494 has a rather stubborn reporter
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501494 in alsa-driver "sound with OSS not with ALSA" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501494
<crimsun> I don't intend to troubleshoot that one further if he intends to continue that asinine approach
<jpds> Haha.
 * BUGabundo checks on how NOT to be an arse
<charlie-tca> +1 for crimsun
<BUGabundo> crimsun: its not _that_ bad... but nvidia is known to run fine, so he should seek help on that
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: shouldn't he correct the kernel, first?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but needs guidelines or at least a report for how the driver won't work
<lokpest> any guess how long this bug might take to resolve? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-en/+bug/514329
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514329 in language-pack-en "latest version of language-pack-en requires unreleased version of language-pack-en-base" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> beta-1 for lucid
<charlie-tca> is my guess
<kklimonda> charlie-tca, but the bug is in hardy
<charlie-tca> he asked for a guess...
<kklimonda> oh well :)
<charlie-tca> That bug is still in new status, it could take even longer
 * charlie-tca just thought any guess was good
<kklimonda> it was actually confirmed by vkujala
<lokpest> well, the required version of language-pack-en-base is in hardy-proposed
<BalleClorin_> when a bug is filed for the wrong package, do I add the correct project and mark the original as invalid?
<BUGabundo> BalleClorin: just change it
<BalleClorin> oh, didn't see that possibility. fount it now. thanks
<BUGabundo> ehe
<chrisccoulson> vish / BUGabundo - bug 514562 is not the same as bug 514281
<Guest20041> Launchpad bug 514562 in gconf "Default values stripped from schemas with empty "short_desc" attribute (dup-of: 514281)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514562
<Guest20041> Launchpad bug 514281 in gconf "lost gconf schema defaults" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514281
<chrisccoulson> the original bug was specific to the mtime attribute being stripped from the defaults
<chrisccoulson> the new bug is separate, and definately still exists
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BUGabundo> for now it works for me
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo - try something like "sudo gconf-schemas --unregister gweather.schemas"
<chrisccoulson> and then
<chrisccoulson> "sudo gconf-schemas --register gweather.schemas"
<chrisccoulson> and then log out and back in again
<chrisccoulson> you'll find it's broken again
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> so your workaround _fixed_ it for me
<BUGabundo> I won't be messing that
<chrisccoulson> the bug is definately still there, i can even see here exactly where it happens ;)
<chrisccoulson> bah, my connection is going uber-slow this evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-01-31
<qense> Is it true that only ASCII signs can be used in (FAT32) disk labels? I got a bug report from someone complaining that he can't set a Chinese disk label, but I suspect that's because of the spec of the file system.
<qense> bug 515122
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515122 in nautilus "Nautilus can't display Chinese volume label correctly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515122
<LimCore> GNOME panels are all missing at random. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/515139
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515139 in gnome-panel "Icons from gnome panel are missing at random on startup" [Undecided,New]
<vish> qense: hi.. did you check the nautilus bug i marked incomplete?
<qense> vish: Ah, that. It's on my ToDo list, actually.
<vish> ah , ok ;)
<qense> I'll check it right now
<vish> just wanted to make sure :)
<qense> ok, that's good
<qense> vish: yep, you're right. I do have two different emblems here.
<om26er> LimCore, I think its a dup.
<vish> qense: yeah , it might just be a problem in the theme the user is using
<qense> yes, that must be it
<LimCore> om26er: where is the other bug?
<vish> cjohnston: yeah , jono in the icon would be kinda nice.. we could grab his hackergotchi :)
<cjohnston> vish: I was kinda joking.. but it would be funny.. are you able to make it? I'm not a graphics person, otherwise I would have..
<LimCore> om26er: please mark it as a dup if you can find the duplicated (I googled for a short moment but I do not see it)
<vish> cjohnston: yeah  ,we have added have his name in the latest mediaplayer icon in gnome icon theme ..
<vish> cjohnston: inside joke for banshee banning his song ;) > http://imagebin.ca/view/gynCQJ.html
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<vish> we might remove it in the final version though :)
<cjohnston> no!
<BUGabundo> I'm trolling.... sorry... feld pissed https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/509079/comments/7
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509079 in nautilus "nautilus has tabs on bottom" [Low,Triaged]
<kklimonda> nautilus has tabs? ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda, since jaunty IIRC
 * vish wonders how useful tabs in nautilus really are ... [rarely uses them]
<bullgard4> I am going to file a bug report to Launchpad using '~$ ubuntu-bug seahorse'. I believe that this will generate a public bug report. I am concerned that it may contain secret keys of mine. Can you quiet me on that?
<greg-g> bullgard4: before it submits any data, it gives you the option to review what it is sending. So, try it and see what it will send.
<greg-g> bullgard4: I'm guessing that the developers are smart enough not to send your passwords :)
<bullgard4> greg-g: Yes, I will scrutinize them. --  Thank you.
<greg-g> bullgard4: you are welcome, thanks for taking the time to submit a good bug report!
<bullgard4> :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-24
<jzacsh> might someone take a look at this post? I've no where else to post it, now that launchpad.net/ubuntu has its bugs locked down to process via `apport-bug` -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10359461#post10359461
<micahg> jzacsh: you might want to ask on #ubuntu-server, but it would probably be better to file a bug against php5 for the first issue, not sure for the second
<jzacsh> micahg: there's already a bug (mentioned in my post) on php
<jzacsh> s/php/php.net/
<atrus> jzacsh: why not just run 'ubuntu-bug <package-name'?
<atrus> jzacsh: er, why not just run 'ubuntu-bug <package-name>'?
<atrus> do it with one of those packages, then label it as effecting the other ones too.
<jzacsh> atrus: which package?
<jzacsh> php?
<micahg> jzacsh: yes, but you said it's an ubuntu issue, therefore, we need a bug on launchpad for the server team to triage
<micahg> jzacsh: php5
<atrus> that's the best way to get the developers looking at it, and to allow the developers to ask you follow-up questions to investigate
<jzacsh> i'd _love_ to have something on launchpad -- i just felt it defeated the purpose of apport-bug if i just bypassed it and mad ea wild guess without digging
<jzacsh> but, i'll go right ahead and do that.
<jzacsh> (i say this, because i don't thin kit has anything to do with php)
<micahg> jzacsh: you should either talk to the server team in #ubuntu-server or file a bug
<jzacsh> micahg: thanks
<hrw> hi
<hrw> can someoe mark bug 706838 as triaged? I confirmed it, assigned to me and know what issue is
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706838 in gcc-4.4-armel-cross "Cant install gcc-4.4-arm-linux-gnueabi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706838
<hrw> nevermind, marked as in progress
<c2tarun> I want to work on bug 512761. I made the required changes in the source code, now what should I do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 512761 in empathy "“Subscription request” dialog is confusing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512761
<c2tarun> I want to work on bug 512761. I made the required changes in the source code, now what should I do?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 512761 in empathy "“Subscription request” dialog is confusing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512761
<paultag> c2tarun: send in a patch on the bug
<seb128> c2tarun, hi, add your patch to the upstream bug
<paultag> c2tarun: then add the have patch tag
<c2tarun> how to do that :(
<paultag> +1 seb128
<paultag> c2tarun: make a patch?
<paultag> yeah, that's empathy
<paultag> c2tarun: send it to bugs.gnome
<c2tarun> paultag: OK, is there any tutorial available on making patch?
<paultag> c2tarun: man diff
<c2tarun> ok
<paultag> you can diff two directories, but i'd not do it that way c2tarun
<paultag> make the change in their vcs and send a patch back, if it's git, otherwise do something else smart
<paultag> git format-patch, or git diff
<paultag> c2tarun: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Git
<paultag> c2tarun: see bottom 3 points :)
<c2tarun> paultag: I am very sorry to say, its my first time. Is there any detailed tutorial on how to fix bugs :(
<paultag> c2tarun: have you patched the sourc ecode?
<paultag> source code *
<paultag> c2tarun: clone the repo, make your changes, run `git status', then `git add path/to/file', then `git commit', rebase the changes and send the patch to the bug tracker ;)
<c2tarun> paultag: i just downloaded the source code by 'apt-get source empathy' and then made the changes in the source code and nothing else
<paultag> c2tarun: ah, use git clone in this case :)
<paultag> c2tarun: since you're not patching the ubuntu code, but the upstream devel source
<c2tarun> sorry but what is git?
<paultag> c2tarun: a version control system
<paultag> !git
<ubot2> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<c2tarun> paultag: i tried to get more info on git by 'man git' but i got the message 'No manual entry for git
<paultag> c2tarun: sudo apt-get install git-core
<paultag> c2tarun: man git will work after that
<c2tarun> paultag: git is a revision control system, what is the function of revision control system?
<paultag> c2tarun: let's say you work on the code, who has the current version of the code?
<paultag> c2tarun: if it's you, how can you show this? you can't. It's like keeping a directory of old versions in a folder, you can move around in them, and work on the code base without risking anything
<paultag> c2tarun: it's to aid in collaboration and help avoid mistakes
<paultag> c2tarun: you can learn more on wikipedia, want me to find the article?
<paultag> nvmd, it's handy -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revision_control
<paultag> BBL
<c2tarun> paultag: Ok, now I am getting little bit what is git. Can you please help me in using it?
<JackyAlcine> c2tarun: Have you ever used a CVS system before?
<c2tarun> JackyAlcine: nope
<JackyAlcine> Hm, well, nonetheless I recommend you look at RabbitCVS.
<JackyAlcine> It's a GUI frontend for GUI that integrates itself into Nautilus (assuming Ubuntu's your distro) and makes your life a bit easier with Git.
<c2tarun> ok, let me try
<JackyAlcine> c2tarun: You can find more information about it on http://webup8.org/
<JackyAlcine> *http://www.webupd8.org/
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-25
<Varc> Jerferx: Qu tal, yo soy parte de las Bug Squad. Cuentame bien que pasa
<Varc> Jeferx**
<Jeferx> Hey Varc, el problema que tengo según me dicen en ubuntu-es es un bug! Espera te muestro el mensaje que me sale cuando paso mi cursor sobre el nick de uno de mis contactos, esto se suma a que el sistema se congela cuando hago click sobre algún enlace!
<Jeferx> http://i52.tinypic.com/2zeh0eg.png
<Varc> Jeferx, Un aporte muy interesante, hay millones de bugs y trabajamos para resolverlos. Si puedes darme los datos de tu aMSN (Version)
<Varc> yofel: Are you here? He have a bug or maybe just a problem
<Jeferx> Varc, con mucho gusto, es esta: 0.98.3 (06-03-2010)
<Jeferx> Varc, me explicarías como actualizarlo?
<Varc> Jeferx: Muy amable gracias. Dejame verificar si hay actualizaciones disponibles
<Varc> Bueno, en el centro de descargas donde se aplican las actualizaciones aparece tu version. De igual manera eso es parte de las actualizaciones que salen al iniciar el SO
<Varc> Te recomiendo algo si no lo tienes, ve al centro de descargas y a la seccion de aMSN lego instalale los complementos que ahi salen
<yofel> Varc: half asleep but what's the problem? (I don't speak spanish)
<Varc> yofel: the guys of the Ubuntu-es Channel are helping him. But the problem is in the aMSN 0.98.3. when he do click in any link the PC don't work
<Varc> Is a clear bug because the aMSN send him this Message box
<Varc> http://i52.tinypic.com/2zeh0eg.png
<Varc> Is in spanish but say:
<Varc> No, my english is not so good
<Varc> IO can't say you
<Varc> I**
<yofel> maybe he can try 0.98.4?
<yofel> depending on the release he's on
<yofel> since we have 0.98.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1 in maverick-backports
<Jeferx> Varc, gracias bro, nos vemos luego!!
<Varc> Yes, the guys in the other channel are helping him with it.
<Varc> Jerferx: Gracias a ti amigo, nos vemos
<Varc> Are you sleeping? or just is a morning in your country?
<yofel> it's 03:15am and I'll be going to bed any moment now ;)
<Varc> Just go brother. He don't need nothing importand and you need sleep
<Varc> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help with LP 608515 ? It is happening on my maverick system. I just tried with a natty VM, and that problem does not happen. What I fear is that the problem would still persist even when I upgrade my system to natty.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608515 in empathy "Can't establish audio or video calls" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608515
<AnAnt> ping
<bcurtiswx_> bug watch updater seems backlogged.. lol.. or just finally got a fd.o code
<bcurtiswx_> om26er, hey
<om26er> hello bcurtiswx_
<bcurtiswx_> om26er, empathy 2.9x.x will be in the GNOME3 PPA.  Because of this, if you see any bugs that have fixes in the 2.9x.x code then we can try backporting them into natty
<bcurtiswx_> since natty won't have 2.9x.x
<om26er> bcurtiswx_, how about that notification bug ;)
<om26er> would be good to have
<bcurtiswx_> om26er, it's fixed in natty, but isn't that a indicate bug not empathy?
<bcurtiswx_> or are you talking about the double notif in the IM window?
<om26er> hmm no, the other
<om26er> "login notifications are poorly formed"
<om26er> or something like that
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, remember the bug # ?
<om26er> bug 582757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582757 in empathy "Notifications for login and logout poorly formed" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582757
<bcurtiswx_> OK, yes let me see if i can find that commit
<GrueMaster> Why is Bug Watch Updater changing the importance of a bug that is 3 years old and has been marked Fix Released 2 years ago?
<GrueMaster> Bug 204567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 204567 in hundredpapercuts "Downloads should go to ~/Downloads" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204567
<bcurtiswx_> GrueMaster, I think BWU is on a backlog of things..
 * bcurtiswx_ shrugs
<charlie-tca> GrueMaster: it is updating the bugwatchj for the freedesktop bug
<GrueMaster> ah.
<bdmurray> seb128: I'm not certain what wen awry with my merge proposal but I added a patch to bug 702455 also.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702455 in launchpad-integration "Help Menu: sending a bug fail" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702455
<bdmurray> oh, I must be behind ;-)
<seb128> bdmurray, hey
<seb128> bdmurray, I've fixed it a bit differently
<bdmurray> seb128: yes, I saw the bug now.  thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> not sure what vcs you pulled but there was less revision than in the official vcs
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone help with LP 608515 ? It is happening on my maverick system. I just tried with a natty VM, and that problem does not happen. What I fear is that the problem would still persist even when I upgrade my system to natty.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608515 in empathy "Can't establish audio or video calls" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608515
<charlie-tca> AnAnt: you can make the calls in the natty VBox?
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: yup
<charlie-tca> Probably got fixed by the upgrade. there is a new empathy in -proposed for maverick, if you want to try it
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: I got -proposed enabled
<AnAnt> apt-cache policy doesn't show empathy in -proposed
<charlie-tca> do you have empathy 2.32.1-0ubuntu1.1 already, then?
<charlie-tca> Natty does have a minor upgrade from that, though
<charlie-tca> Natty is 2.32.2-0ubuntu6, so maybe the bug got fixed in it
<AnAnt> ah, empathy must have been uploaded today then, I see it now
<charlie-tca> yeah, about 7 hours ago
<charlie-tca> let us know if that fixes it, so we can add it to the bug report?
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: actually I am talking to upstream #empathy@GIMPNet
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: someone told me that I am missing the valve gst element, which seems to be true
<AnAnt> but I don't understand the reason
<charlie-tca> I don't know, myself
<AnAnt> ok, I think I found the problem
<AnAnt> it's in my gstreamer set
<AnAnt> rebuilding the -good package
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at bug 706050? it has a simple patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 706050 in aptdaemon "progress indicator sometimes says "Downloading Packages Packages"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706050
<giantpune> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.04 amd64.  and i have a small, cosmetic bug that im hoping somebody can help me with
<giantpune> my box has 8GB of RAM.  but the system resource window reports it at 7.8GB
<giantpune> is this a cas of the manufacturer using 1000 instead of 1024 to divide by?  or is it possible an error in the program that is doing the math?
<AnAnt> fixed !
<charlie-tca> AnAnt: great! could you add what you did to the bug report?
<AnAnt> yup
<charlie-tca> thank you
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: done, should I triage the bug ?
<AnAnt> or maybe invalidate ?
<charlie-tca> Is that something that should be backported to maverick? If so, triage it
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: no, I don't think so
<charlie-tca> we don't need to backport the gstreamer-good from natty to fix it?
<charlie-tca> then we can mark it invalid
<AnAnt> I don't think so
<mvo> bdmurray: will do now
<hggdh> perhaps I am sort of late for giantpune's Q. The answer is "this is usually memory reserved for other uses"
<hggdh> shouldn't really be too late, just two hours
<Varc> And you are talking with... xD
<hggdh> Varc: even if the OP is no here anymore, the answer is
 * hggdh wonders why people are so hasty, requiring answers as soon as a Q is asked
<Varc> xD
 * Varc Think hggdh need a new answer and name 
<hggdh> heh. There is a whole story on my name, literally
<hggdh> er, nick
<Varc> Hmm. varc mean my name but hggdk can't mean your name
<hggdh> hggdH
<hggdh> not k
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> but it is not my name, no
<Varc> So, what is
<hggdh> a word in an old language
<Varc> I see, hmm What mean the word?
<hggdh> story, or telling (the story)
<Varc> Ohh. Interesant
<Varc> What old lenguage
<hggdh> heh
<Varc> heh ?
<hggdh> all pointers are here :-)
<hggdh> now go search :-)
<Varc> Jajajajaja. I will
<Varc> hggdh: Are you sure is a lenguage? Wikipedia say god xD
<charlie-tca> Varc: that is pretty close to hggdh then. When he talks, we listen
<jibel> bdmurray, Hi, you filed bug 705975 few days ago, any clue why apport reported it against initramfs-tools ? there are a lot of bugs wrongly affected to initramfs-tools  by apport recently
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705975 in initramfs-tools "package libctpl2 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libctpl.so.2', which is also in package libctpl1 0.3-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705975
<Varc> Hmm.i think he was drunk and put that name xD
 * micahg can vouch for hggdh's nick
<bdmurray> jibel: nope I just did what apport told me
<jibel> bdmurray, hm weird, maybe it has been confused by the update-initramfs error higher in the log.
<bdmurray> jibel: are all the wrong initramfs-tools bugs about libtctpl or other things too?
<jibel> bdmurray, no random packages, I've started to collect information on bug 580419
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580419 in apport "apport used wrong source package when filing package installation failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580419
<bdmurray> jibel: cool, it should be rather easy to find these wrong ones
<jibel> bdmurray, last week there has been an important installation failure of console-setup affecting a lot of users which could explain the high number of failures of apport this week
<awardle> What do you do if there is spam placed in the comments of a bug?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: easy there, man, I am just human ;-)
<hggdh> Varc: I am very sure if is a word in an old language
<hggdh> awardle: you check other bugs touched by the commenter; if you see more spam, you open a question to launchpad on answers.launchapd.net asking the commenter to be blocked
<hggdh> Varc: another hint: haggadah
<awardle> Thanks
<jibel> bdmurray, there is a logic error is apport line 83 of data/general-hook/ubuntu.py . We should apply the regex to the last installation session only not the full term.log
<hggdh> awardle: yw
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you sure of that?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: sure of what? The spam?
<bdmurray> jibel: ah, yes I see it
<charlie-tca> no... the "just human" part ;-)
<hggdh> charlie-tca: It has been firmly brought to my attention -- today, indeed -- that I am just human ;-)
<charlie-tca> I see
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-26
<jibel> QA Meeting in 10 minutes on #ubuntu-quality !
<Achmudas> Hi. I'm using ubuntu about 1 year and I want to be a part of it. I want to help in a Bug Day :)
<charlie-tca> Great! we have a bugday tomorrow.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110127
<Achmudas> Actually I never did that stuff
<AbhiJit> !mentor
<ubot2> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<charlie-tca> Then you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and
<AbhiJit> !traige
<ubot2> Factoid 'traige' not found
<charlie-tca> Doesn't need a mentor, but does need to do some reading
<AbhiJit> ok
<charlie-tca> The other one to read is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<charlie-tca> They will tell you what we do.
<AbhiJit> Achmudas, read the wikis and all guies if you have any doubts just come here ask and wait for reply
<AbhiJit> guides*
<Achmudas> ok :)
<Achmudas> but I mus to take mentor or not?
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> its not compulsory
<charlie-tca> Having a mentor is not a requirement to begin working on bugs
<Achmudas> but it's recommended?
<AbhiJit> its my mentors bday today btw!!!!
<AbhiJit> Achmudas, 1st start your own
<Achmudas> Happy B-Day! ;)
<AbhiJit> :)
<Achmudas> *mentor :D
<charlie-tca> Achmudas: it is recommended you apply for one, if you have never worked with bugs
<charlie-tca> But please do not wait for one to begin
<AbhiJit> yeah
<Achmudas> ok I will apply for one but will begin to work on my own
<AbhiJit> right
<charlie-tca> Terrific. Welcome to bugs!
<charlie-tca> It is not too early to start on the bugday, either
<Achmudas> :)
<patrickmw> pedro: hey are BugDay meetings every Thursday?
<charlie-tca> Achmudas: anything you need help with, please ask here
<patrickmw> pedro_: hey are BugDay meetings every Thursday?
<patrickmw> ;)
<pedro_> patrickmw, we have the bug days on Thursdays, yes
<pedro_> patrickmw, the kernel team organize bug days for the linux product on Tuesdays though
<pedro_> patrickmw, we said it's on Thursday but as soon as the page is up you can start working on it
<patrickmw> pedro_:  1700 UTC?  i was confused by the meeting BugSquad meeting that is posted for 11/2/8
<pedro_> patrickmw, it's all the day independent of the timezone
<pedro_> patrickmw, the bugsquad meeting? that's the second tuesday of each month
<patrickmw> pedro_: k, i will check it out tomorrow, and the bugsquad meeting when it comes up. thanks
<Achmudas> just question about ubuntu wiki-page: I can create that page everywhere or there some place in launchpad or ubuntu page?
<AbhiJit> wiki.ubuntu.com
<Thirtysixway> I need help filing a bug report or maybe someone can do it for me
<hggdh> Thirtysixway: what do you need?
<Thirtysixway> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10, but when I go to the System > About Ubuntu it's saying I'm using 11.04. when I go to report a bug it just takes me to the wiki, so not sure where to go from there
<hggdh> Thirtysixway: ah, OK. (1) this is known, there is already a bug on it; (2) we are phasing out directly reporting a bug in favour of 'ubuntu-bug'
<hggdh> which is explained in the wiki page you should have been directed to
<Thirtysixway> oh okay. i searched a couple of times on launchpad and didn't see anything show up
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: did you recreate bug 705419?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705419 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705419
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> yup
<bdmurray> I ask because the other day you'd used the same comment on one you'd experienced
<charlie-tca> oops
<bdmurray> er not experienced
<charlie-tca> Sorry. Yes, it reproduces each installation
<charlie-tca> I should put it on there when I reproduce them, huh?
<charlie-tca> Make things easier to follow
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: it'd make it easier for me to decide what to do
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: that is a strange bug. It crashes ubiquity, but will complete the installation
<hggdh> charlie-tca: write something like "I would have reproduced and confirmed this bug, and I migh have had the urge to document it. Or not"
<charlie-tca> I seem to get two crashes, one for notifications, just running the live desktop. Then you get this one during the install
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will try to remember to comment when I do reproduce them
<charlie-tca> and I think I confirmed both bugs, too
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-27
<JackyAlcine> Is it okay to report Nautlius lacking multiple threads for each window/GUI as a bug? Because I consider it to be one.
<JackyAlcine> Not being use your desktop or other windows while one window is "frozen" is quite cumbersome.
<micahg> JackyAlcine: feature request :)
<persia> JackyAlcine, I'd recommend filing that upstream: it's unlikely to be something we would want to carry as a distribution-specific patch.
<JackyAlcine> Hm. I mean, I've been working on trying to implement it. And it works okayish.
<JackyAlcine> It's like a daemon that manages each running copy of nautilus.
<JackyAlcine> But okay, thanks micahg and persia.
<persia> It's a great idea, and I think it would improve nautilus.  That said, the Ubuntu Desktop team tends to try to get as much upstream as possible, and I suspect every install of GNOME (for every distribution that ships GNOME) could benefit from such a fix.
<JackyAlcine> Well, lol, it's not stable at all. I lost a good amount of configuration settings because of it, but I'll submit the idea.
<paultag> JackyAlcine: still dude, bugs.gnome
<paultag> JackyAlcine: p.s. howdy
<paultag> persia: I just got your devel mail, thanks for that :)
<JackyAlcine> I don't know, most GNOME applications aren't that thread-centric, and I think threads implement that async feeling that most people feel for. Like it'd be easier to implement a statusbar at the bottom of the window with progress with some kind of background implementations.
<JackyAlcine> How is this bug going to be fixed?
<JackyAlcine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubot2> JackyAlcine: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1)
<lifeless> with great care
<paultag> .away not here
<paultag> Oh shoot. sorry.
<persia> paultag, I'm glad you found it useful.
<RedSingularity> micahg:  bug 703267  Am I missing any dups?  Maybe for lack of a better keyword search....?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703267 in firefox "Google images search, image size dropdown resets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703267
 * micahg would like to say that's a broken site, but hold on
<micahg> RedSingularity: wfm in ff4.0b10
<micahg> RedSingularity: confirmed in 3,6,14, but fixed in 4.0b10
<RedSingularity> micahg: Have a dup # for me?  I will mark it.
<micahg> RedSingularity: not offhand, I can get it to work in 3.6.x if I try enough
<RedSingularity> micahg: Invalid then or leave it confirmed?
<micahg> RedSingularity: not invalid, just not sure if it's worth an SRU task
<RedSingularity> micahg: ah
<micahg> it would be fix released
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, upstream will just mark works for me, so unless you find an upstream bug, nothing will happen with it
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Can i mark fix released an tell the user its upstream?  I hate to leave it confirmed if its not supposed to be.
<micahg> RedSingularity: you can mark it Fix Released and note it's fixed upstream in Firefox 4.0
<RedSingularity> micahg: Will do then.  Thx.
<micahg> RedSingularity: actually, fixed in Natty :)
<RedSingularity> micahg: Is that 4.0 or still 3.x.x?
<micahg> RedSingularity: 4.0b10
<ddecator> i would hope mozilla has the 4.0 final out before natty, haha
<micahg> ddecator: supposedly end of Feb
<ddecator> micahg: sounds about right, but at this point i don't even listen to their timelines since it changes so often
<RedSingularity> micahg: Good.  Mentioned 4.0 in the report ;)
<charlie-tca> w00t! Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> UbuntuBugDay today is totem! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110127
<ari-tczew> what does it mean? you will fix all bugs in totem?
<AbhiJit> yes
<micahg> ari-tczew: no, it's meant to triage open bugs
<ari-tczew> :P
<AbhiJit> :(
<charlie-tca> AbhiJit: bugsquad does not fix bugs, we only triage them
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> i missed the word 'fix'
<AbhiJit> yeah yah we triage them right. sorry my bad.
<charlie-tca> but, the more we get triaged, the better chances of them getting fixed! :-)
<AbhiJit> :)
<ari-tczew> charlie-tca, AbhiJit: we as developers don't mind if you can prepare a patch as well :P
<micahg> ari-tczew: his point is that's not the focus of this channel not that people are limited in what they can do
<AbhiJit> ari-tczew, :D sure!
<ari-tczew> micahg: ... relax man, I'm talking flexible, with joke
<ari-tczew> ( emot ":P" at the end can means that )
<charlie-tca> ari-tczew: I don't really think you want me to try that. It could double the workload for you ;-)
<ari-tczew> :(
<bdmurray> could somebody triage bug 708914 for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708914 in yelp "apport package hook shouldn't ask questions for crashes" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708914
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: done, and no, I didn't reproduce it :-)
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: okay thanks!
<hggdh> charlie-tca: congrats on officially being the leader on Xubuntu!
<charlie-tca> Thanks. It took long enough to get that done
<hggdh> :-)
<Pici> charlie-tca: hey, congrats from me as well :)
<charlie-tca> thanks
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I gotta say I am proud I know you :-)
<charlie-tca> Now, that means a lot, you know!
 * hggdh blushes
 * ikt questions about asking if xubuntu will chase after lubuntu in terms of memory usage etc :3
<charlie-tca> no
<ikt> ah ok
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is not interested in how little memory it can possibly be run in. It is very interested in being usable by the average person after installation
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu found a place for themselves, I wish them luck in keeping it going
<ikt> hrmm how odd, when I search for xubuntu it says this on google: An official version of Ubuntu Linux that uses the XFCE desktop environment. Designed for low-specification computers <- but when I click on the link it doesn't actually say that anywhere on the page :/
<charlie-tca> not odd, it was originally designed for low-specs, but sometimes things change. It is still designed for lower specs then Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> In 5 years, low spec has changed somewhat
<ScottK> There's also lubuntu and LXDE these days too.
<charlie-tca> All my systems are now considered low spec, including the 2.2GHz Athlon
<charlie-tca> OTOH, try getting google to update anything!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-28
<nigelb> charlie-tca: congrats!
<charlie-tca> thanks, nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<c2tarun> Can anyone please help me with bug 691482
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691482 in brasero "Brasero Disc Burner > wrongly named" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691482
<persia> c2tarun, What sort of help do you seek with that bug?
<c2tarun> persia: That is a simple bug i guess, I just want to know that looking for "CD/DVD Creator" in the source code and replacing it with "Brasero CD/DVD Creator" will do the job or not?
<persia> If you just want to change the menu entry, you'd just need to adjust the .desktop file.
<persia> That ought also adjust the representation in Software Centre
<persia> If you need to change more, it would be deeper.
<persia> That said, firstly, be sure you're compliant with the GNOME HIG if you are making that class of change.
<persia> And secondly, you want to balance the presentation to the user with the desire on the part of the software authors to have distinct branding.
<persia> if you remove all branding enough that the software authors are unhappy, they may no longer be motivated to maintain the software.
<c2tarun> persia: sorry but I am new, I am not getting what do you mean by branding?
<c2tarun> and balance
<ikt> brasero is the branding
<ikt> if you remove the name of the program, the people who work on the software might not be happy
<c2tarun> actually the bug is to introduce a branding, and that is what I am trying to do... :(
<persia> Just be careful not to apply the Brasero brand to anything not distributed by the Brasero team.
<c2tarun> persia: I am very sorry I am not getting what u are trying to explain. the whole application is built by Brasero right? And then fixing the bug means introducing a branding, if we'll not introduce a branding how can we fix the bug?
<persia> That's the tricky part, that needs some investigation.
<persia> If all the code for all the places you want to make consistent comes from the same project, then it's easy, and just fix it.
<persia> If the code comes from several different projects, you may find it a bit trickier to find a solution that is acceptable to the developers of all the projects.
<c2tarun> persia: how can we check that?
<persia> Well, firstly find out which programs are running for each interface that concerns you.  There are lots of ways to do this: the one I like is to use lsw from suckless-tools to see what I have running.
<persia> Then check which packages provide the programs that are running (at least one is Brasero).
<persia> If everything is really in one package, then it's just a matter of discussing it with the Brasero folk.  If it isn't in one package, you'll need to try to sort through the history to find out why not, and what might be done to have a unified project provide the suite of tools.
<persia> The code change is trivial, but the bug may be complicated: needs some investigation, and then likely needs some discussion on one or more mailing lists (which ones depend on the output of the investigation)
<c2tarun> persia: ok let me install the suckless-tools and give it a try, :) Thanks
<c2tarun> persia: I installed suckless-tools but there is no documentation with it, I mean no o/p on 'man lsw' or 'man suckless-tools'
<persia> c2tarun, apt-cache show suckless-tools will explain the tools briefly (yes, the documentation is bad).
<persia> lsw just gives a list of all the windows currently open
<c2tarun> persia: so I should open brasero and then run lsw?
<persia> My read of the bug is that there are several interfaces that have inconsistent names.
<persia> Running each can help you find out what is running them.
<c2tarun> persia: sorry, what do you mean by running each? how can we do that?
<persia> I have no idea :)
 * persia doesn't have a working optical drive on any of the devices on which a GUI is installed currently
<c2tarun> persia: Can you tell me how can i check several interfaces of some other application, like empathy.
 * persia doesn't use empathy.
<c2tarun> ok, anyway thanks a lot :)
<persia> So, theoretically, just launch the differently branded interfaces however they would be normally launched.
<persia> And then look to see what program is running them
<c2tarun> persia: actually that is what I wanted to know, 'where to look?' :(
<persia> Oh, in the lsw output
<c2tarun> persia: view this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/559347/
<c2tarun> persia: it is the diff between lsw before running brasero and after running braser
<c2tarun> persia: I am very sorry to say that my laptop battery is critically low :( I had to go, I'll come back as soon as power supply will come
<persia> I'm confused.  The difference is "Disc Burner".  I swear I was using lsw to determine what was actually running.  Hrm.
<persia> I'm distracted by a few things right now, but I'll see if I can figure out what I should have told you to run to get the package name from the window.
<persia> (or maybe someone else will say before I can figure it out)
<tarun> persia: u there?
<c2tarun> persia: ping
<c2tarun> persia: ping
<persia> Repeated pinging doesn't help that much.
<c2tarun> sorry i thought that I was still not connected.
<c2tarun> persia: you looked at the diff file?
<persia> I didn't, I'm doing a few other things just now (see earlier note about distraction)
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage may help in the meantime
<persia> I'll take a look at it in a bit
<c2tarun> persia: I dont know how to see earlier note :( anyway thanks for the wiki page, i'll go through it
<persia> c2tarun, I don't see a diff file at https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/691482
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 691482 in brasero "Brasero Disc Burner > wrongly named" [Undecided,New]
<c2tarun> actually diff was not on that page, it was a paste bin link i posted on this channel, please check some earlier posts
<persia> Oh, the diff between the two lsw runs?
<persia> Yeah, I responded with " I'm confused.  The difference is "Disc Burner".  I swear I was using lsw to determine what was actually running.  Hrm." and "I'm distracted by a few things right now, but I'll see if I can figure out what I should have told you to run to get the package name from the window."
<c2tarun> persia: you told that i have to look the output of lsw. So i ran a simple lsw and then started brasero and ran lsw again, so that i can get the name of all the applications started with brasero. the diff file is the diff between those two lsw outputs
<persia> Indeed, and I apparently misremembered
<c2tarun> persia: ok so by looking at that diff can we tell the applications with brasero?
<persia> Aha!  `xprop | grep CLASS` then click on the window
<c2tarun> i got the ouput `WM_CLASS(STRING) = "brasero", "Brasero"`
<persia> Excellent.  That's Brasero then.
<persia> Do you get the same output from the other interface?
<c2tarun> other interface means?
<persia> The bug talks about "not using full brasero".  Is that not a different interface?
<c2tarun> persia: in the bug full brasero means just a part of complete application, a part which burns CD/DVD. (I guess)
<c2tarun> persia: and since the whole application is built by brasero and we are also using the same branding, that shouldn't be a problem.
<persia> I think I don't really understand the bug then.  Sorry.
<c2tarun> persia: hmmm..... ok Thanks for your help :) I'll ask the problem in my mentoring group :) Thanks once again
<persia> Good luck!
<trinikrono> micahg: ping
<micahg>  trinikrono: pong
<trinikrono> hello there micahg did you get to look at what we where discussing last time bug 601778
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601778 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] 3Proxy - tiny free cross-platform proxy server" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601778
<trinikrono> the packaging stuff
<micahg> trinikrono: ah, no
<trinikrono> :D
<bdmurray> micahg: firefox's memory usage gets way out of hand for me.  How could I track this down?  It seems to be after opening tabs...
<micahg> bdmurray: I'm having similar issues myself, chrisccoulson might have some ideas on how to track it down
<jibel> bdmurray, re 709125 yes it is but I dont know which package is affected, and the test case is in the specs of software center.
<bdmurray> jibel: it might even be another project of some sort
<jibel> bdmurray, I really don't know, that's why I filed it here with the hope that the s-c team would redirect to the right project/people.
<bdmurray> jibel: can you confirm the bug now?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-29
<Bipul`> hacktric :-?
<paultag> hey bdmurray, I've changed the status on the bug, and I've never set something to high before. Mind taking a look at it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/387189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 387189 in logrotate "/dev/null corrupted (/dev/null.1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<paultag> I'm 99% ( that's why I did it ), but I just want to double check
<penguin42> hehe fun bug
<penguin42> never seen it happen though; it looks as if the path to the log file was set to /dev/null (because you didn't want logging?) so it tried to do a rotate on it
<penguin42> paultag: Given Andi's explanation it needs to be in apache2.2-common as well
<paultag> penguin42: aye. I was going to mess with it when I have a moment. I just got drafted by the classroom team, and I did not want to rush it
<paultag> penguin42: it's a fun bug aye
<penguin42> I'll add apache2.2-common
<paultag> penguin42: thanks!
<bdmurray> paultag: High does seem right.  I'll get it looked at on Monday.
<paultag> bdmurray: cheers
<bdmurray> paultag: thanks for bringing it up
<paultag> bdmurray: sure. I'd hate to make your life any harder
<bdmurray> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-01-30
<txomon> hello, I have just been in the #ubuntu-classroom and I asked about a case
<txomon> charlie-tca, ?
<penguin42> a particular bug?
<txomon> yes , this
<txomon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/485067ç
<txomon> ups
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux "wireless card malfunction" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<txomon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/485067
<txomon> he told me it was incomplete... but i dont know why
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> txomon: OK, it was marked incomplete because he asked you to confirm it was still happening and to run that command, that I see you've run
<txomon> yes
<charlie-tca> made it
<charlie-tca> txomon: I will subscribe to your bug, so I can follow it up
<txomon> ok
<txomon> I just submited a curious bug,
<txomon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/709955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709955 in linux "03f0:241d Gobi wireless modem only works when rebooting from windows" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Yes, but jeromy asked to have the mainline kernel tested
<txomon> is there anything missing there¿
<charlie-tca> txomon: also, the kernel bug triager is overwhelmed by sheer numbers of bugs he gets. I can apologize that the ball got dropped on that bug.
<charlie-tca> txomon: you still have the system for bug 485067?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux "wireless card malfunction" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485067
<txomon> oh, I just submited it with your instructions while u explained, so, I don't blame
<txomon> charlie-tca, yes, I would have to take it from my sister ;) but yes
<charlie-tca> that new bug looks good to me.
<txomon> im now in the computer (just 4 u to know)
<charlie-tca> new or old?
<txomon> new
<txomon> so I can submit more info
<txomon> (the old one has a lot)
<charlie-tca> I don't want no more on it today. I think it has everything the kernel team needs, unless we have you test it in natty
<charlie-tca> and, I will leave that up to them...
<txomon> ok, I think you have my mail there in launchpad, so dont hesitate in contacting me
<txomon> (i'm spa and dont know if I spell correctly everything)
<charlie-tca> it's okay. Most of the time, we can read what you mean instead of how it got spelled :-)
<charlie-tca> I added a comment on the old bug.
<charlie-tca> and, since I only have a few bugs to follow, I will see it again in 3-4 weeks
<charlie-tca> txomon: thanks for your patience.
<txomon> ok, I will install newly ubuntu
<txomon> which one would u prefer?
<txomon> an LTS or the latest?
<charlie-tca> on a separate partition, or for that 3G modem bug?
<txomon> (it is just going to be for the bug)
<txomon> the old one
<charlie-tca> You don't need to reinstall unless ubuntu is not there now.
<txomon> for the modem one, I have the the latest
<charlie-tca> We just want to try a new kernel on it
<txomon> charlie-tca, there isnt, so that is my question... ¿is it completely indiferent the ubuntu version?
<charlie-tca> then you should put maverick on, Ubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> that gives you a better chance of things working right.
<charlie-tca> Or, you can just comment on the bug report that you no longer have that computer and save you a lot of work...
<txomon> np I want to make posible for other people to use ubuntu easier
<charlie-tca> Thank you for doing that.
<charlie-tca> jibel: you around?
<charlie-tca> jibel: I'll catch up to you Monday then. questions about an old bug
<jibel> Hey charlie-tca, I'm still there. What's the bug ?
<charlie-tca> bug 658900
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658900 in espeak "package espeak 1.43.03-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658900
 * jibel looking
<charlie-tca> VarLogDistupgradTermlog.gz shows many errors starting about line 5556
<charlie-tca> I never seen one that failed so much
<txomon> hi, can you tell me if this is the correct way to express new features requierement?
<txomon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/709978
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709978 in empathy "empathy is not enought good in IRC chat" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Looks good to me, but let's see what someone else thinks, too.
<jibel> charlie-tca, iirc update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin. was caused by a previous version of flash which broke the alternatives system.
 * jibel now looking for the master bug
<charlie-tca> and that broke everything, then?
<jibel> yep, duplicates are good for my karma :-)
<charlie-tca> yes, they are
<jibel> charlie-tca, here is the master bug 429841
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 429841 in flashplugin-nonfree "broken packaging: package flashplugin-nonfree failed to install/upgrade: (breaks upgrade)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429841
<charlie-tca> I sure appreciate you looking into it.
<jibel> charlie-tca, especially at this time of the night, I should go to bed.
<charlie-tca> I don't know how you find this stuff, sometimes. but I sure am glad you are able to!
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much for doing that tonight
<jibel> charlie-tca, memory training, I learn 500 bugs a day, and in 4 years of contribution to Ubuntu, I've been able to learn them all ;-)
<charlie-tca> whew! I wish I could say that.
<jibel> I can say that, but I wish I could do that.
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay, it's close to 0300AM, time to get some sleep. See you soon.
<charlie-tca> good night, jibel. And, thanks again
<syntr> I want to know what else I can do about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/654272
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654272 in gnome-games "Gnibbles cannot start new game. game score is initialized but the game splash (worm with green background) does not disappear" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<syntr> How can it still be undecided? It renders the whole game unplayable :(
<hggdh> syntr, what do you mean by undecided?
<syntr> hggdh» The level of importance
<hggdh> syntr, the way I see it, it is low. I will mark it so
<syntr> hggdh» how is it low? When you install the game via apt you can't even use it
<syntr> That would confuse anyone
<syntr> It used to be included in the default distribution
<hggdh> hum. I agree. Medium is more correct
<hggdh> syntr, you might now go to http://bugzilla.gnome.org, and try to find a bug matching this
<syntr> hggdh» It's ubuntu-specific. works fine on non-ubuntu distributions. It's probably just a packaging mistake
<hggdh> syntr, same version, same modification level?
<syntr> modification level?
<hggdh> fix level. Patches applied.
<hggdh> syntr, additionally, this package is in Universe -- not in the default (main) repository. It might have been demoted, IDK, but it is *not* in main
<syntr> hggdh» yes, it was demoted. Ubuntu has removed a lot of gnome-games with each iteration of the OS
<syntr> but just because it's in the universe repository doesn't mean no one will ever find it lol
<hggdh> I did not say that.
<hggdh> *YOU* can help. Try to find out what is wrong. I know for a fact it works on Natty (current devel). You state it does not work in Maverick
<hggdh> So something changed from before Maverick to Maverick, and something changed again from Maverick to Natty.
<hggdh> these are good points to start your search
<hggdh> but just caming in here and complaining is really not going to help
<syntr> I did try a while ago when I still had ubuntu on my main machine...but not being a developer I had no clue what to do other than reinstall
<syntr> actually, in any big project things are overlooked so it helps to a point :)
<hggdh> indeed. But, even better than just point is to actually go and try to find the issues, and work out a fix
<micahg> syntr: it was demoted after karmic
<syntr> micahg» yeah. Ubuntu has been becoming more of a "serious" distro :)
<micahg> syntr: that's not it, as space is needed on the CD I think games were the first thing to do
<micahg> s/do/go
<syntr> oh, maybe that as well. it is nice to be able to use a CD, as some distros require a dvd
<micahg> syntr: I think Ubuntu is trying hard to make sure the final releases still fit on a CD
<hggdh> micahg, this is indeed correct
 * hggdh considers it sort of a waste of time. CDs are already obsolete
<ikt> it's more of an arbitary line
<ikt> keeps the os nice and tight
<hggdh> and lean
<micahg> syntr: If I backport the version from natty to my PPA, would you be able to test and see if anything has been fixed?
<syntr> hggdh» I did try to make it work for about an hour. I tried deleting the title-screen SVG among other things....I had no clue how to compile from source or even read the source...I eventually gave up but the e-mail notifications brought it back to my attention
<syntr> micahg» absolutely :D
 * hggdh goes hit the bed. Tempus fugit
<syntr> micahg» what's a PPA?
<micahg> syntr: personal package archive
<micahg> err, a straight backport won't work :-/
<syntr> :(
<micahg> syntr: it's ok, I found a way to do it
<micahg> syntr: I assume you're on maverick?
<syntr> micahg» Not at the moment...I'm installing it in a VM on another machine right now.
<micahg> syntr: ah, which release are you on?
 * micahg is uploading for maverick ATM to a PPA
<syntr> lol not sure if Windows counts as a release. I'm on my laptop...but I'll be ready in like 15 minutes on the other computer
<micahg> ok, np will probably take longer than that to build
<syntr> alright. I have all night :D thanks for trying to help :)
<micahg> syntr: should be ready in about an hour ppa:micahg/ppa
<syntr> micahg» sudo add-apt-repository ppa:micahg/ppa , right?
<micahg> syntr: yes
<syntr> micahg» how will I know when it's ready?
<micahg> syntr: i386 is ready
<syntr> micahg» I'm sorry...never used ppa...don't really know how to tell it to install yours
<micahg> syntr: my version is higher than the archive version, so it'll be chosen
<syntr> oh, ok
<syntr-vb> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe gnibbles i386 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1 [358kB] ... displays a white screen going in. Does not continue past New Game
<micahg> syntr-vb: you need to update your apt-cache to see my version
<syntr-vb> via sudo apt-get update?
<syntr-vb> done so :|
<micahg> syntr-vb: can you pastebin apt-cache policy gnibbles
<syntr-vb> micahg: http://pastebin.com/v7DK8gpU
<micahg> syntr-vb: try to update again, it's not showing up yet for you
<syntr-vb> micahg: did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<syntr-vb> no updates available
<micahg> syntr-vb: hmm, not published yet, give it another 30 minutes or so
<syntr-vb> is there a way to be notified?
<micahg> syntr-vb: not that I know of
<syntr-vb> ok
<micahg> syntr-vb: you could run: watch -n600 'sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy gnibbles'
<micahg> update and show you what packages are available every 10 minutes
<syntr-vb> cool :D
<syntr-vb> yeah, I definitely added you right because I have "Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release.gpg"
<syntr> micahg» can't I just download the .deb files on the site?
<micahg> syntr: it's not updated yet?
<micahg> weird
<syntr-vb> micahg: Installed gnome-games-common.deb and gnibbles.deb, no change
<syntr-vb> I'm off to bed, I don't know why it still doesn't work :/
<micahg> syntr-vb: I don't know then, maybe get a backtrace where it fails?
<syntr-vb> I don't know what that means
<syntr-vb> I'll be back tomorrow :D
<ikt> can someone check: https://bugs.launchpad.net/totem/+bug/705361
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 705361 in totem "movie player "take screenshot" not working" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikt> and set to triaged if everything looks right =)
<bbordwell> I am trying to debug a possible crash in evince but running 'sudo gdb evince' '(gdb) run' outputs Starting program: /usr/bin/evince
<bbordwell> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
<bbordwell> No protocol specified
<bbordwell> Cannot parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<bbordwell> Program exited with code 01.
<bbordwell> any ideas?
<penguin42> bbordwell: Can you run evince as root anyway? e.g. just do sudo evince?
<bbordwell> penguin42, ah that does not work....thats the problem, but gdb requires root privileges now...
<ansgar> bbordwell: Why not just use 'gdb evince'? There is no need to be root to debug something.
<penguin42> bbordwell: are you sure it needs root?
<penguin42> bbordwell: I know it stops you attaching to a separate process - but it should let you run something directly?
<bbordwell> penguin42, ah yes sorry i have not had internet for some time so i am rusty....gdb only needs root to attach to a process.
<bbordwell> thanks
<penguin42> bbordwell: It's fairly easy to reenable attach as well
<bbordwell> hmm i looked at my backtrace to make sure i have all the -dbgsym packages and I found something strange, has anyone ever seen something like this? #38 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<yofel> that looks like an invalid 64bit address?
<bbordwell> yofel, does that make the backtrace unusable?
<yofel> no idea, I don't look at that many backtraces, depends where it is I guess
<bbordwell> alright i will just attach i to the bug report and see what the devs t hink
<akshatj> GUI in natty is not starting after an update, how do I report a bug?
<akshatj> (In virtualbox BTW)
<nonix4> How should I report data-corruption bug related to cryptswap? As in against which package?
<akshatj> failsafe X is also failing to start
<nonix4> Which package generates /etc/crypttab during installation? It fails to account for device names changing between initial installation and next boot, thus creating a dataloss situation.
<ikt> akshatj, already known afaik
<akshatj> ikt: ok
<ikt> akshatj, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10410999#post10410999
<penguin42> bi
<penguin42> nonix4: It's a bit silly for it to use device names rather than uuid's
<ikt> wops, wrong thread
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677834&page=2
<akshatj> ikt: thanks
<ikt> :))
<nonix4> penguin42: debian-installer?
<penguin42> nonix4: If it's the normal installer on ubuntu it's ubiquity unless you used the alternate cd in which case I think it probably is debian-installer
<nonix4> penguin42: alternate cd it was, yup
<penguin42> nonix4: Yeh so I think but am not sure it's debian-installer
<nonix4> debian-installer package description says it only contains docs, hmm... well, guess I file against that for now and fix later :)
<nonix4> although it being dataloss... should it also be in releasenotes?
<akshatj> the panel and sidebar are gone :(
<ikt> would it be wise to move this bug to the moonlight plugin?
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/703609
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 703609 in totem "Cant playback a live stream video" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ikt> given that now it reports: The silverlight application is using DRM-protected content, which Moonlight does not support.
<micahg> ikt: yeah, you can change it to moon, and ask the user to try moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<nonix4> I think bug 584067 should be marked as high importance because of the potential for severe data loss.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 584067 in debian-installer "setting up swap encryption from alternate CD uses unstable device nodes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584067
<ikt> cheers micahg
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-23
<brendand> jibel - i have a question about a bug in software-center
<jibel> brendand, ask
<brendand> jibel - just trying to find the bug now
<brendand> it's to do with bsddb (surprised it's not in as Critical)
<jibel> brendand, bug 440889 ? it is critical
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 440889 in python2.7 (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "software-center crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/python2.7/bsddb/__init__.py: No module named _bsddb (affects: 98) (dups: 73) (heat: 700)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440889
<brendand> jibel - oh yeah, that's the one. i was looking in the wrong package
<jibel> that reminds me, I wanted to talk to pitti about it. apport behaved oddly.
<brendand> jibel - it's fixed now so my complaint doesn't really matter
<brendand> i was just confused by how an old bug with nothing to do with the issue was made into a master bug
<jibel> brendand, right, the issues are unrelated but for some reason the retracer marked them as duplicates. The only common trace is an import error in software-center.
<jibel> brendand, but I think it was better not trying to fight a bot.
<bil21al> who is here triaging the network manager bugs
<bil21al> ?
<brendand> bil2al - wh?
<brendand> bil2al - which bug?
<bil21al> brendand:no bug i just wana ask that  which version  is in use now days and its  built support  mission control  or not?
<bil21al> how can i get this info
<bil21al> ?
<brendand> 0.9 i thought
<brendand> don't know about mission control
<melchiaros> have had a damaged grub2 here, reported with apport to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/920422
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 920422 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 got damaged on Ubuntu12.04 - unbootable system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<melchiaros> Any suggestions with files should be attached?
<melchiaros> by default there are only two ones which seems not very specific
<melchiaros> dependences.txt and procEnviron.txt
<Ursinha> melchiaros, I believe that if you run the following command, apport will fetch the appropriate files and upload to the bug: apport-collect -p grub2 920422
<melchiaros> Ursinha;It only attached ProcEnviron.txt again; this was also collected with cmd: ubuntu-bug grub2-common
<om26er> hey could anyone please test bug 919869 in Ubuntu 11.10?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 919869 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "launcher does not pulse if a pinned app is started from dash (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919869
<om26er> htorque, ^^
<htorque> om26er: i don't have 11.10 :-(
<GridCube> hello, im trying to send a bug report using ubuntu-bug from within a vbox, i've done this many times, but the problem is that now im behind a proxy, so i tried to use html_proxy to set it up with no luck, i also tried to use ubuntu-bug from outside the box, but it did not work either, i have already set http_proxy outside the box, and it worked because i succesfully zsyncked today's image
<GridCube> mmm, its there a way to grab the ubuntu bug data and save it to a file so i can manually upload it to launchpad?
<micahg> GridCube: --save (see ubuntu-bug -h)
<hjd> Hm, I moved bug 920427 to wesnoth, thinking that made sense. But it seems that package name was last in 10.04. Would it be better to move it to wesnoth-1.8?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 920427 in wesnoth (Ubuntu) "Please sync wesnoth-1.9 1.9.14-1(universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/920427
<micahg> hjd: it's a new source, so it should be packageless
<hjd> micahg: ok, I'll remove the package again :)
<bdmurray> bkerensa: the comments only show up at the top comment box not in add comment
<bkerensa> bdmurray: The stock replies?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: i.e. click the expandy triangle on the left hand side of the task table
<bdmurray> bkerensa: yes
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Oh doh :( I thought this whole time it was perhaps a right click or some dialog in add comment :P my bad
<bdmurray> bkerensa: no problem, thanks for the screenshot - that helped
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I noticed a bug I fixed last night got a response from a Community Manager for upstream who was disappointed that apparently we were not keeping up with Upstream in a diligent manner
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snort/+bug/889721
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 889721 in snort (Ubuntu) "Typo in the man page: runnong instead of running (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Fix released]
<bkerensa> he also e-mailed me and suggested that Debian has dropped the ball too
<micahg> wow, that's pretty amazing that it hasn't been updated in 2 years in Debian either (2.9.2 is in sid now though)
<bkerensa> yeah
<htorque> om26er: not sure you're still interested: it's a regression, launcher icon pulses fine in 11.10.
<om26er> htorque, thanks for testing that
 * om26er just flashed a kernel on his transformer and now gets busybox :O
<htorque> \o/ busybox!
<htorque> om26er: it was motivation enough to fix my broken 11.10 vm install ;)
<htorque> oh wait, that's still unity-2d
<GridCube> micahg, what format its the file to save in the ubuntu-bug save=/path/to/file.?
<micahg> GridCube: idk, never used it
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> i put it .gz
<hjd> Does anyone know why a package would be completely missing in Ubuntu 10.04, even though it is listed on the launchpad page? Bug 586238
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 586238 in orpie (Ubuntu) "not available in Lucid (affects: 5) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586238
<hjd> Any special tags I should add to it or similar?
<GridCube> oh it doesnt need an extension
<micahg> hjd: if it failed to build, patches welcome :)
<micahg> umm, that's not it, weird
<GridCube> ok now i just want to scream
<GridCube> the installer prompts to me http://imagebin.org/195117
<GridCube> but when i try to ubuntu-bug save=path console-kit-daemon it goes and says http://imagebin.org/195118
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> i dont understand
<micahg> hjd: it is due to it failing, but still no idea why the binaries were removed
<hjd> micahg: how did you discover it was due to failing builds? :)
<micahg> hjd: I tried to build it :)
<htorque> om26er: taking everything back: no regression! it's also not pulsing in 11.10 (sorry, the unity-2d team just did a perfect job cloning unity)
<om26er> :D
<om26er> htorque, so its not a regression then, cool
<hjd> micahg: ah, ok.
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/920639
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 920639 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The "install only" doesnt work on xubuntu Precise Daily (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-24
<njin> Hello, can you look at bug 777395 , i'm not able to understand where it fail
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 777395 in ubuntu "Ctrl key some time sticks after switching keyboard layout (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777395
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> it's me again :)
<hggdh> dholbach: good afternoon sir
<dholbach> and I'm still trying to find folks who might be willing to give a session at Ubuntu Developer Week, maybe just 30 minutes
<dholbach> I was thinking that "finding stuff in Launchpad" might be interesting
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> so maybe discussing pad.lv and some other neat tips and tricks of yours
<dholbach> anyone interested? :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable still has a few open slots
<dholbach> hggdh, how are you doing?
<hggdh> life is like a square wheel: as time goes by, it gets round, but quite a bumpy ride meanwhile ;-)
<dholbach> heh :-)
 * dholbach hugs hggdh
 * hggdh bugs dholbach
<dholbach> no surprise there, getting bugged by QA people ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<cawel> Can I ask here about a bug I have with Ubuntu 11.10 regarding wireless ?
<roadmr> cawel: is this bug already reported and you want to follow up on how the report is being handled?
<roadmr> cawel: or is it a problem you're having and want to report, or need help to get things working?
<cawel> radmr: I have been browsing launchpad and ubuntu forums for about 10 hours. Now I need help to get things working.
<cawel> I found many similar issues, but nothing like what I'm experimenting.
<roadmr> cawel: hm you may want to ask in #ubuntu, or perhaps post a question in answers.launchpad.net or askubuntu.com
<roadmr> cawel: this channel is mainly for Ubuntu bug triaging work and discussions
<cawel> roadmr: I already asked in #ubuntu , but no one cared. And I wanted to drop by irc before posting on askubuntu.
<roadmr> cawel: posting on askubuntu is fine, I think you'll get help quickly there.
<cawel> roadmr: will do, thanks.
<roadmr> cawel: thank you! I don't like telling people "it's not the right channel" :(
<roadmr> cawel: but ini this case I do think askubuntu is your best bet.
<cawel> roadmr: sure, and thanks again. Over and out.
<roadmr> cawel: you're welcome, good luck!
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-25
<phil-wong> hey
<iceroot> hi
<bil21al> hggdh:hey am i able to assignin bug without bug control?
<hggdh> bil21al: if you mean setting importance and status, no
<hggdh> (status to triaged, or out of wontfix/fix released
<bil21al> hggdh: kenvandine said me to assign him the bug but i am writing his name in the search bix but no search no match ?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> bil21al: ken-vandine
<bil21al> hggdh:yes i got it
<hggdh> bil21al: also make sure you explain why you are doing this
<bil21al> hggdh:yes he said me here in irc chanel i am mentioning it also
<hggdh> perfect
<bdmurray> BugSquad meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<hggdh> bilal: are you also bil21al?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 02/01/12 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bilal> hggdh: no
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-26
<iceroot> what do to if a "fixed release" did not fix the issue completly? i cant change the bug status  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/889414
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 889414 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<s9iper1> iceroot: have you tested it ?
<iceroot> s9iper1: sure, the comment is from me
<s9iper1> iceroot:looking
<s9iper1> om26er_ see please i guess u know about that.
<om26er_> bug number?
<s9iper1> om26er: bug 889414
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 889414 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889414
<s9iper1> is that implemented?
<iceroot> s9iper1: there is a fix, before the fix the dialog was always in the background, now it only in the background if you hit cancel
<iceroot> and then alt+f2 again
<om26er> s9iper1, thats not about Unity
<iceroot> that is lubuntu
<om26er> yes
<s9iper1> hmmm
<s9iper1> ohh you are in unity
<iceroot> i just need someone who is setting the status to something different then "fix released"
<om26er> iceroot, i set it to NEW you might want to change it to confirmed
<iceroot> om26er: thank you
<om26er> yw ;)
<s9iper1> :)
<iceroot> done
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-27
<MxxC> greetings. almost a month ago i submitted a bug about b43-fwcutter package that affects both 11.04 and 11.10 but nobody replied to it..is there any way for this bug to get some attention?
<MxxC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/909996
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<htorque> om26er: hi, bug 921329 incomplete as in 'waiting for design'?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 921329 in unity "Hud: input field allows overflow (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921329
<bdmurray> Ursinha: do you recall an initscript failed to restart bug?
<Ursinha> bdmurray, nope
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> actually I do
 * Ursinha looks
<Ursinha> bdmurray, the one I recall was in samba iirc, the package failed to install/upgrade because of that
<bdmurray> Ursinha: right
<Ursinha> bdmurray, why do you ask?
<bdmurray> because I found one like it
<om26er> htorque, hey do you recall the bug number for that bug where the launcher was half cut after disconnecting exteral monitor?
<om26er> ah found it bug 917522
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917522 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Launcher bar doesn't resize when screen changes (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 94)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917522
<om26er> !test
<ubot4`> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<roadmr> hggdh: Hey! I haven't seen pedro in a while, what's he up to?
<s9iper1> roadmr:he left canonical and taking rest these days
<roadmr> s9iper1: oh.. I didn't know
<roadmr> s9iper1: well thanks for the info!
<s9iper1> ok
<s8iper1> test
<MxxC> so folks, almost a month ago I submitted bug 909996 about b43-fwcutter package that affects both 11.04 and 11.10 but nobody replied to it..is there any way for this bug to get some attention?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<hggdh> MxxC: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11539545&postcount=7 ?
<hggdh> also, please keep in mind that this channel is to help _triage_ bugs, not for support
<hggdh> MxxC: also please run 'dpkg -l b43-fwcutter' from a terminal & reply here on the package version
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-28
<MxxC> hggdh: am i wrong in understanding that triage is to get all the relevant information so that dev/package maintainers can quicker find the problem?
<xaitec> how do i help in doing the triage?
<MxxC> hggdh: i'm not in front of that computer right now, but i just looked up at the changelog of b43-fwcutter and that package was updated on 2011-12-08. i submitted my bug on 2011-12-30 and at that point my install was fully up to date
<MxxC> so b43-fwcutter version is 1:015-9
<MxxC> i'm sorry, i mean 1:014-9
<trinikrono> MxxC, whats the bug can i have a look
<MxxC> trinikrono:  909996
<trinikrono> bug 909996
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909996
<MxxC> yes, that's the one
<trinikrono> well the first thing i see is no apport info
<trinikrono> so you should run is : apport-collect 909996 in a terminal
<trinikrono> and let attach the files the bug report
<trinikrono> MxxC, did you get that
<MxxC> ok,i'll have to do it when i get home in front of that laptop
<MxxC> i'm remote right now
<trinikrono> qkie good luck
<MxxC> thank you for the help
<benonsoftware> Hello
<trinikrono> bug triage central how may i direct your call
<benonsoftware> Does someone need to know any programming to help triage bugs?
<trinikrono> just read the triage guide first
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<benonsoftware> Ok
<trinikrono> and ask lots of questions
<benonsoftware> Sure :P
<Mxx> why is sky blue? :p
<trinikrono> because of debian :D
<benonsoftware> What is Ubuntu? :P
<astraljava> benonsoftware: http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu
<benonsoftware> :P
<trinikrono> guys is there a master bug with ubiquity crashing when trying to copy resolv.conf i found a few so far and was wondering it there is a master bug for this
<s9iper1> who deals with network manader
<s9iper1> \manager
<s9iper1> ?
<s9iper1> hggdh:who deals with network manager
<s9iper1> ?
<dlentz> anyone using precise that can confirm this? bug 923068
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 923068 in wine1.3 (Ubuntu) "Installing wine, package manager wants to remove libvisual-0.4-plugins (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923068
<astraljava> dlentz: wine is not installable for me at the moment
<astraljava> dlentz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820197/
<dlentz> i see, if you try to install wine1.3, i guess it's the same?
<astraljava> A little more elaborate, but yeah. http://paste.ubuntu.com/820200/
<Ampelbein> astraljava, dlentz: for amd64 and wine you have to enable multiarch and explicitly install wine1.3:i386
<dlentz> Ampelbein, installing wine1.3 works for me though
<dlentz> it automatically pulls ia32-libs
<Ampelbein> dlentz: ia32-libs is a transitional package now, for ia32-libs-multiarch, which isn't installable
<dlentz> ah
<dlentz> are you running precise?
<Ampelbein> Of course.
<dlentz> can you have the two packages in that bug installed at the same time?
<dlentz> wine1.3 and libvisual-0.4
<Ampelbein> dlentz: On amd64, wine1.3 can't be installed currently. That's bug 889778
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 889778 in wine1.3 (Ubuntu) "Wine needs multiarch support (affects: 9) (heat: 41)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889778
<Ampelbein> Or to be more correct, there is no native amd64 build for wine1.3 anymore
<dlentz> i don't think that the user in the bug report i linked to is using 64-bit
<dlentz> not sure though
<astraljava> Ampelbein: Right, ok, thanks. With that it is installable, but then it does _not_ want to remove libvisual-0.4-plugins.
<Ampelbein> I don't have a i386 chroot/vm to test that.
<astraljava> So, dlentz, I can _not_ confirm that.
<astraljava> Then again, it wouldn't, I suppose. Different archs.
<dlentz> ok, thanks folks, hopefully someone with 32-bit can confirm
 * astraljava facepalms
 * dlentz consoles astraljava 
<astraljava> Hehe, thanks. :)
<Ampelbein> dlentz: I suggest asking for the complete command and output from the reporter. The report is really vague ("package manager wants to remove" - which package manager).
<astraljava> dlentz: I can create an i386 schroot pretty quickly, if you like.
<dlentz> astraljava, if it is reproducible, i'm sure someone else will run into it sooner than later
<dlentz> thanks again
<astraljava> No probs.
<hggdh> MxxC: indeed, triage is getting all relevant data in the bug
<hggdh> MxxC: this is why I asked you if you had tried the link I gave
<TiMiDo> Hey good Morning,
<Mxx> hggdh: yes, i tried it when i originally tried to resolve this problem. i don't remember the specific error but apparently it didn't work either..
<trinikrono> hggdh: do you know about a resolv.conf issue in ubuquity i found a lot of dupes of the bug no master as yet
<trinikrono> like bug 922907
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 922907 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer crashed towards the end... Ubuntu 12.04 alpha nightly (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922907
<trinikrono> i want a master to mark the dupes too
<penguin42> trinikrono: Why don't you just dupe them all to the lowest number one you can find
<trinikrono> hey penguin42
<trinikrono> i think the lowest is bug 922794
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 922794 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install step broken during network configuration (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922794
<trinikrono> they are all apport bugs so i think ill just dupe the rest
<trinikrono> can you set the main one to triaged ?
<penguin42> trinikrono: Ah, bug 922640  seems to be the master
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 922640 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Precise Pangolin Installer crashed with: Error: `/etc/resolv.conf` and `/target/etc/resolv.conf` are the same file (affects: 17) (dups: 18) (heat: 146)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/922640
<trinikrono> i did not see it since it was fix released :D
<trinikrono> okie thanks penguin42  i am going to mark the rest as dupes
<trinikrono> seems they used a older iso
<trinikrono> the lastest iso should have the fix in it right
<penguin42> trinikrono: Not sure the exacty timings; if the current one doesn't I guess the next one should
<trinikrono> i only was able to mark the dupes on 3 of them since someone started to mark them dupes aswell
<metasansana> bugs
<jibel> trinikrono, ubiquity 2.9.12 has the fix, and 2.9.13 is in the latest image.
<trinikrono> yes i saw that
<trinikrono> i was reading the changelog
<trinikrono> if i read the changelog last night i would marked a few more lol
<TiMiDo> lol
<TiMiDo> ;P
<dlentz> is anyone else frustrated by launchpad timeouts?
<jtaylor> I can live with the timeouts but that the browser back button does not work anymore really sucks ._.
<dlentz> that too, it mostly doesn't work for me
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-01-29
<totoxxd> .
<s9iper1> totoxxd:yes
<s9iper1> ?
<bil21al> hggdh? are  you there?
<hggdh> bil21al: yes, for a short time
<codepal> I've just marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bug/722947 invalid, can I have someone double check I've used the right tag?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 722947 in harvest "Javascript does not work in Opera (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Invalid]
<micahg> well, that's not a bug in ubuntu, but harvest, but it looks ok
<jtaylor> nonono
<jtaylor> thats a remnant of a bug I reported a while ago
<jtaylor> its probably not fixed but worked around
<jtaylor> or is it?
<jtaylor> can't find my old bug ._.
<jtaylor> its still using the static html for me with opera
<codepal> jtaylor, remnant?
<codepal> search javascript isn't working in Opera 11.61 - just opened the bug again....
<codepal> got a stack trace from Opera, seems a syntax error is causing it - hope it helps!
<jtaylor> yes thats what I got a while ago too
<jtaylor> the non javscript version is less tested than the javascript one
<jtaylor> bug 721486 was my original report
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 721486 in harvest "type error when clicking on "limit to" with opera (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721486
<jtaylor> its indeed better, but its still not the full js version firefox gets
<codepal> jtaylor, just a dumb question - do you like using Opera?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> been using it since ages
<jtaylor> never been a friend of firefox'es "install 20 untrusted extensinos to get it halfwy usable" approach
<codepal> lol - dragonfly is a very sweet dev tool
<jtaylor> thats nice too
<codepal> good to find a fellow Opera lover!
<jtaylor> though firebug is ok too
<codepal> I've used Opera for a long time, firebug just feels cumbersome to use
<jtaylor> I haven't used dragonfly it much recently, but in the early days firebug was superior
<codepal> hear about the latest cutting edge dragonfly? - some nice javascript tooltips
<jtaylor> looks much nicer now than I ahve it in memory
<jtaylor> I think last I used dragonfly was ~2006 ;)
<jtaylor> haven'T done much webdev since
<codepal> ah ok - fav feature is the screenshot taker built-in & Color picker
<codepal> bbl
<astraljava> Wasn't aware of harvest. Seems like a cool tool, but it seems to find bugs that are closed already. I see it's marked beta, I suppose I should file a bug about that. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-21
<arndh> Hi
<arndh> I want to nominate Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1082325 which causes user data loss for SRu
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1082325 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "pvmove wipes data when issue_discards=1 on SSD" [High,Fix released]
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1102492
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1102492 in Ubuntu "In Gedit (with Compiz), <Super>+scroll both scrolls the window and changes window opacity" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> so is this a bug in gedit, in compiz, or something else?
 * TheLordOfTime is trying to assign it to a package :P
<TheLordOfTime> anyone on the bugsquad mind if we either retire or redo the how-to-triage flowcharts?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<TheLordOfTime> there seems to be confusion via these flowcharts when it comes to going from incomplete to otherstatus when the bug poster provides information
<TheLordOfTime> (whereas it shoudl go from incomplete -> new when the bug poster provides new information)
<TheLordOfTime> (some newer users are using them as a basis for status processing rather than reading the triage guide in depth.
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it is time to either update, or retire, it
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, with enough time i can hash something together in Visio and export it as jpg.
<TheLordOfTime> but i think the flowcharts'll need redone if bugcontrol decides to redo bug triage policy.
<TheLordOfTime> so it may be best to temporarily retire that page until triage is decided on
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: ack
<fm__> can anybody comment on http://askubuntu.com/questions/245875/how-do-i-get-high-resolution-icons-in-unity-for-my-application-without-a-deskto ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-22
<KlfJoat> I'm trying to figure out where to file a bug.  Can someone help point me in the right direction?
<TheLordOfTime> KlfJoat, if its a bug in ubuntu, ubuntu-bug [package name]
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm assuming it is since you're here :P
<KlfJoat> My problem is figuring out which package.  The wiki says "anything hardware-related is kernel".  But I think my hardware is getting seen...
<KlfJoat> Let me start toward the beginning.
<KlfJoat> Scanner shows up in lsusb, shows up in /var/log/udev, but sane-find-scanner doesn't see it.
<KlfJoat> So is the bug in libusb, udev, or sane?
<TheLordOfTime> The wiki says "anything hardware-related is kernel".  <-- that usually means the 'linux' package
<KlfJoat> (adding to the infuriation, it was PnP in 12.04 32-bit, but I'm having problems on a fresh 12.10 64-bit install)
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not an expert in those package areas, so i would be going by what the wiki says
<TheLordOfTime> its also 01:00 and i have to be up in 6 hours so i'm headed off, sorry that i'm just leaving randomly :P[
<KlfJoat> That's fine.  I have to be up in 6 hours as well.  good night!  :-)
<psusi> what package should dist upgrade failures be assigned to?
<jtaylor> the package that causes the failure
<jtaylor> which is normally the first which throws an error, don't bother filing bugs about the rest
<psusi> great, 115 separate bugs got filed for the same broken upgrade
<jtaylor> yes that happens sometimes :/
<jtaylor> people just like clicking that report bug button until it disappears
<jtaylor> but 115 times o_O
<psusi> apport needs to realize when more than a handful of packages fail to upgrade, it doesn't need to file separate bug reports for them all
<jtaylor> I guess you mean stefanos bug
<jtaylor> perl failing on upgrade, nice, that breaks pretty much everything else
<psusi> yea
<jtaylor> hm lets see if how one dups bugs with launchpad lib
<psusi> I had some fun the other night with everything being broken because of python's logging module was broken
<psusi> *everything* seemed to be trying to use it via pyclean
<jtaylor> hm someone is duping the bugs manually faster than I can figure out the launchpad api :)
<jtaylor> I only have a list of the bugs, where is the stupid duplicate function :/
<psusi> lol, that would be me
<psusi> thank god I'll stop now before I lose my mind
<jtaylor> found it :)
<jtaylor> so its working,
<jtaylor> lets hope it are the righ bugs :)
<jibel> jtaylor, lp-set-dup from lptools can help you there
<jtaylor> mh got the number down to 6 before it crashed :)
<jtaylor> which was because it tried to dup the master bug to itself
<jtaylor> jibel: thanks, would have been quicker, but I would have also missed out on my yearly laucnpadlib api lesson
 * psusi wants to dust off his api script to mass close bugs on removed packages
<jtaylor> the master bug is probably now among the top 10 of bugs with most dups :/
<psusi> yea
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-23
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1101213
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1101213 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "G-c-c printing doesn't allow you to select a hp printer" [Undecided,Triaged]
<cprofitt> just found the same situation for my priter as well. Simple work around, but not something I would want to get to release
<agrestringere> Can I get someones opinion on a bug I'm currently managing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1015297
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015297 in Xubuntu "Screen partially darkened after suspend and resume in Xubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * TheLordOfTime yawns and looks in
<TheLordOfTime> what's your question?
 * TheLordOfTime sees its marked as "Opinion", where it may just need package reassignment.
<agrestringere> I've confirmed that Xscreensaver is the probable source of the bug due to the variability in graphics drivers and all users are reporting from Xubuntu...
<TheLordOfTime> right, i can see that in your messages :)
<agrestringere> Should I just reassign this to Xscreensaver and Xubuntu alone and leave the graphics package FGLRX out of it?
<TheLordOfTime> firstly, i'm not sure why the "Opinion" status is used here...
<TheLordOfTime> secondly is it really a bug in fglrx-installer?
<TheLordOfTime> if it's not a bug in fglrx-installer at all, then it shouldn't be assigned against FGLRX
<TheLordOfTime> at least, according to normal triage guides
<TheLordOfTime> guidelines *
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm not a drivers person, i only follow the triage guide *checks to see if fglrx/xscreensaver have different guidelines*
<TheLordOfTime> well i know X has its own triage guidelines... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Triaging
<TheLordOfTime> agrestringere, is it really a bug in the driver?
<TheLordOfTime> s/the driver/fglrx/
<TheLordOfTime> or is it really a bug in xscreensaver
<agrestringere> It seems to be Xubuntu related because all the reporters have different video hardware, some Nvidia others ATI/AMD, etc...right?
 * TheLordOfTime would defer to an Xubuntu dev for that
<TheLordOfTime> and you said its xubuntu right?
<agrestringere> Yes
<TheLordOfTime> agrestringere, mind explaining the reasoning for the "Opinion" status on that bug?
<TheLordOfTime> (I rarely see bugs marked as opinion, so...)
<agrestringere> Because it may or may not be due to the package the reporter originally reported against and it's highly improbable therefore opinion...
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> usually things don't end up as opinion unless the package maintainer sets that, so... *shrug*
<TheLordOfTime> not that it matters, at least not for me
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> ... coffee refill time.
<agrestringere> Okay, I'll just wait for the developers to take a look...
<TheLordOfTime> or at least wait for their advice on triage procedure.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm pretty certain standard triage applies, but... i'm tired so......... :P
<agrestringere> Coffee can only do so much...
 * TheLordOfTime sips the cup of coffee
<agrestringere> micahg, so you think I should include all relevant graphics packages?
<agrestringere> sorry wrong channel
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/1103319 Not a Bug in package?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1103319 in mountall (Ubuntu) "mountall source code repository is stale" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: right, see #launchpad
<TheFU_Chat> sh1theads
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i KNEW i was missing a channel in my list, is #launchpad publiclogged?
<TheLordOfTime> or can you drop logs my way?
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: The logs are on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ with the rest of the channels.
<TheLordOfTime> Pici, wasn't sure, thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> ah there's the logs ;P
<seb128> hey
<seb128> the bugs reported by those guys are mostly due to an broken install: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~steinhauserchristian/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<seb128> e.g all the "signal 5 in g_object_newv()" bugs
<seb128> if somebody feels like dupping them from bug #907561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 907561 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-session crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907561
 * jpds introduces seb128 to 'lp-set-dup' in lptools.
<seb128> jpds, thanks ;-) I don't care enough to do it, still, but it can be handy ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-24
<psusi> jtaylor, that Stefano fellow has another batch of dup bugs if you still have that script handy
<amoma> gnome terminal wants to install a font. How disable it?
<touil76> Hello. Since the last update of ubuntu 12.04LTS, I cannot get sound through my headphone jack. The sound can still be heard with the external speaker jack, but not from my front headphones jack.
<jtaylor> touil76: quite likely a kernel issue, have you tried booting into an older version?
<touil76> Yes, and it doesn't work with the older kernel either.
<touil76> I've seen in my update list, that I recently received a pulseaudio update.
<jtaylor> 3 days from proposed to updates ...
<jtaylor> I don't like these super fast updates ...
<jtaylor> touil76: try reverting back to the old version of pulseaudio
<jtaylor> bug 1020471 seems to touch jacks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020471 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Quantal) ""Front Headphone Jack" ALSA kcontrol name not picked up by PulseAudio" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020471
<jtaylor> if the revert fixes it post to that bug and add the tag regression-release
<jtaylor> or open a new one
<jtaylor> not sure
<touil76> @jtaylor: how to revert back to the old version of pulseaudio ?
<meetingology> touil76: Error: "jtaylor:" is not a valid command.
<touil76> jtaylor: how to revert back to the old version of pulseaudio ?
<jtaylor> apt-cache policy <pulseaudio-packages-you-have-installed>
<jtaylor> will show you the regular and updates version
<jtaylor> install these with apt-get install <pkg>=<version>
<jtaylor> maybe reverting pulseaudio-module-jack is enough
<jtaylor> be sure not to remove anything when doing that
<touil76> I only get two answers : one from "precise", and the other from "precise-update".
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> apt-get install pulseaudio-module-jack=1:1.1-0ubuntu15
<jtaylor> you may have to add more packages depending if it accepts that
<touil76> So, what should I do ? Revert to precise what has been installed with pulseaudio using precise-update ?
<jtaylor> revert to the old version and see if that fixes the issue
<touil76> Reverting to old version would need to remove too much packages
<touil76> What else can I do ?
<jtaylor> you need to revert all pulseautiopackages you have installed
<jtaylor> else it will try to remove
<jtaylor> here you can get a list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio
<jtaylor> or dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<touil76> Couldn't I try a "new" version of pulseaudio instead ?
<jtaylor> sure but that won't really help pinpointing the issue
<jtaylor> also much higher risk of breaking your system
<touil76> How could I do that ?
<jtaylor> don't know, I'm also not going to help with that
<touil76> Ok. How could I report this bug ?
<jtaylor> first we need to figure out which update broke it
<touil76> Can I try it later ? Will you be there on tuesday or wednesday next week ?
<jtaylor> probably
<touil76> Thank you goodnight.
<jtaylor> touil76: dpkg -l | grep -E "^ii" |grep 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.2  | grep pulseaudio | awk '{print $2"="$3}' | xargs echo
<jtaylor> that should give you the line to put behind apt-get install
<jtaylor> no replace $3 with 1:1.1-0ubuntu15
<touil76> ?
<jtaylor> dpkg -l | grep -E "^ii" |grep 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.2  | grep pulseaudio | awk '{print $2"=1:1.1-0ubuntu15"}' | xargs echo
<touil76> and then ?
<jtaylor> add it behind apt-get install
<jtaylor> that should revert all your pulseaudio hopefully without removing anything
<touil76> Should it work without rebooting ?
<jtaylor> it might
<jtaylor> but if not try rebooting
<jtaylor> if it still does not work its probably not pulseaudio
<jtaylor> then you can upgrade again with a normal apt-get upgrade
<touil76> It doesn't work, I'm going to reboot.
<touil76> jtaylor : with the reboot and the older version installed, it works.
<jtaylor> k do ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<jtaylor> explain your problem and make sure to mention that the latest update broke it
<touil76> In fact, with the latest update, when I plugged the headphone set, the sound settings window swithed from "speakers" to "headphones",
<touil76> now when I plug the headphone, the sound settings window stays on "speakers", but I hear the sound via the headphones.
<touil76> I'm french and my english is bad. How can I explain this properly ?
<jtaylor> what you said in the beginning is sufficient
<jtaylor> "Since the last update of ubuntu 12.04LTS, I cannot get sound through my headphone jack. The sound can still be heard with the external speaker jack, but not from my front headphones jack."
<jtaylor> also mention the sound settings window change
<jtaylor> and the version number 1:1.1-0ubuntu15.2
<touil76> I did what you say but the package shows the version 1:1.1-ubuntu15 not 15.2
<jtaylor> and that reverting back to 1:1.1-0ubuntu15 + reboot fixes it again
<jtaylor> yes because we reverted
<touil76> Should I reinstall so that the apport process show 15.2 ?
<jtaylor> do you have a launchpad account?
<touil76> Yes.
<jtaylor> doesn't ubuntu-bug offer an option to file anyway?
<jtaylor> if not you have to update to file the bug :/
<jtaylor> just: apt-get upgrade
<touil76> the sound settings windows change, was it understandable as I wrote it ?
<jtaylor> yes
<touil76> How it it : ?
<touil76> Since the last update of ubuntu 12.04LTS, I cannot get sound through my headphone jack. The sound can still be heard with the external speaker jack, but not from my front headphones jack.
<touil76> The version of pulseaudio that causes troubles has number  1:1.1-0ubuntu15.2.
<touil76> Reverting back to 1:1.1-0ubuntu15 and then rebooting fixes the problem.
<touil76> I noticed, with version 15.2 that when I plugged the headphone set, the sound settings window swithed from "speakers" to "headphones". On the contrary, with the older 15 version, when I plug the headphone, the sound settings window stays on "speakers", though I hear the sound via the headphones.
<jtaylor> thats fine
<jtaylor> you'll probably be asked to provide more detailed information
<touil76> Ok, thank you very much for you help. It was very appreciated.
<jtaylor> they'll tell you how
<touil76> Ok.
<jtaylor> please tell me the bug number when you filed it
<touil76> 1104565
<jtaylor> touil76: to stick with the working package see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages
<jtaylor> touil76: but remember to remove the holds again when the issue is fixed or you are asked to test the fix
<jtaylor> < offline now, bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-25
<KlfJoat> Does anyone care to look at bug 1102797 for me and make sure I did it right?  It's my first time, so be gentle.  <grins>
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1102797 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 does not work after fresh install of 12.10 x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102797
<om26er> where to report bugs for cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<ogra_> against ubuntu-cdimage
<psusi> wasn't there a tag to make the bot stop messing with bugs in the linux package?
<ogra_> bot-stop-nagging ?
<ogra_> or some such
<psusi> that's it
<bluefoxxx> this is probably a better channel than #-devel
<bluefoxxx> is it appropriate to file bugs in the distribution found?
<bluefoxxx> Or should I be working my way upstream, checking for behavior in Debian, and filing from top down?
<bluefoxxx> Particularly in this case apache2 comes with a configuration file that includes a global Listen directive
<bluefoxxx> this is 1) useless; 2) stupid; 3) problematic if you don't run a VirtualHost on port 80 but DO run other services on port 80
<bluefoxxx> Those of us pushing vhosts out with configuration management software can generally avoid messing with httpd.conf except for that
<bluefoxxx> anyway
<bluefoxxx> trying to decide if I need to file with Launchpad or with Debian's bug tracker
<hggdh> bluefoxxx: if it affects Ubuntu, then you can open the bug here. If it is also present in Debian, you should _also_ open one in Debian, and cross-ref both
<TheLordOfTime> what hggdh said :)
 * TheLordOfTime was ninja'd.
<hggdh> (it is better to have upstream fix an issue, always, and it minimises future merges)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, you pulled the words out of my mouth about upstream... i do that with nginx all the time :P
<TheLordOfTime> SEND: bug upstream to nginx trac.  WAIT: for patch.  APPLY: patch for SRUing.
<TheLordOfTime> ::p
<TheLordOfTime> speaking of which, one of my nginx servers died...  o.O
<hggdh> sometimes I *do* pay attention to this channel ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, :P
<bluefoxxx> hggdh, I was more in the mind that I'm not a strictly Debian proper user, it's an extra step for me to go back
<bluefoxxx> and interested in if it's fairly likely that opening an Ubuntu bug will get the changes propagated back to Debian if it affects Debian, due to collaboration
<bluefoxxx> or if I should spin up a VM and test everything and see if the same bugs come from upstream
<TheLordOfTime> typically, what i'd do is look at the debian package...
<TheLordOfTime> and see if it exists there.
<TheLordOfTime> already *
<TheLordOfTime> usually i find already-filed upstream ones, but i also usually file bugs in debian if its not already filed - usually including which version of the package is affected, or the nearest equivalent one.
<TheLordOfTime> and of course, testing the upstream package :p
<TheLordOfTime> (of course, for PHP5 and nginx, i don't have to do that, its already done by others... xD)   (my specialization is server packages :P)
<hggdh> but you are not *required* to open it on Debian. It would help, but it is not necessary. Eventually, someone will.
<hggdh> meanwhile, you wait ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, either apt-mirror hates me or my system is broken..........
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<antiface> Hi, I'm new to this. Am I supposed to be Triaged first before coming here?
<TheLordOfTime> no, we can help you regardless of if the bug is triaged or not :)
<TheLordOfTime> although hggdh'll probably be more help than I right now
 * TheLordOfTime is debugging apt-mirror
<antiface> Ok. Thanks. I just switched to Ubuntu less than a month ago, so it's all very new to me. :)
<antiface> I'm still gathering together a proper documentation of the problem anyway.. and it's something that's been discussed a good deal on forums..
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: what's wrong with your apt-mirror?
 * TheLordOfTime reads the logs
 * TheLordOfTime facedesks
<TheLordOfTime> lolololololololololololol... its erroring out because one of the mirrors that it mirrors is down xD
<yofel> heh
 * TheLordOfTime repoints the offline-mirror entry to the US regional archive
<TheLordOfTime> s/regional/country code/
<antiface> There must be a resource out there, a site or IRC channel for people having a hard time with audio setups?
<bluefoxxx> ok
<bluefoxxx> That should be a very low importance but I can't triage my own bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> triage requires bugcontrol usually, which bug?
<bluefoxxx> 1105411
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1105411
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1105411 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "apache2 default conf file contains Listen directive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105411
<TheLordOfTime> bugs usually need to be confirmed before we triage, but i agree on the low importance
 * TheLordOfTime sets the bug as Low Importance
<bluefoxxx> It's low priority because it's effectively meaningless housekeeping minimizing the configuration
<TheLordOfTime> agreed, which is why i set it :)
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, which releases are affected?
<TheLordOfTime> all of em?
<bluefoxxx> 12.10 last I looked
<bluefoxxx> I stumbled over it trying to deploy puppetmaster-passenger from a puppet module
<bluefoxxx> couldn't figure out how to get port 80 closed
<bluefoxxx> manager stumbled over the same issue in RHEL6 a few hours ago because Apache was binding to 80 and breaking another server software ;p
<TheLordOfTime> sounds like upstream issues?
<bluefoxxx> (I guess it affects RHEL/Fedora too)
<TheLordOfTime> if its in Ubuntu its likely in Debian, *checks debian BTS to see whether this is filed there*
<bluefoxxx> well, the location is in httpd.conf in RHEL and ports.conf in Ubuntu, but it's probably in Ubuntu because it's in Debian
<bluefoxxx> hence why I asked if I should test this in Debian and file there earlier, which I don't have time to do at the precise moment and which requires me to figure out where to get a Debian install ISO :)
<TheLordOfTime> i'd file in both Ubuntu and Debian then.  i usually file in ubuntu first and triage it up to Debian where necessary, and sometimes all the way to upstream :P
<yofel> ports.conf from SID: http://paste.kde.org/656618
<yofel> so feel free to bug them
 * TheLordOfTime triages to Debian
<bluefoxxx> yofel, is it inconceivable to keep Debian packages in git?
<bluefoxxx> like, the build tree, sans the source code
<yofel> uh, I think the debian folks do that
<bluefoxxx> I don't remember, but i thought that the source of a deb file was without any source code, and that it knew where the code came from, got the tar.gz, extracted it, built, packaged, etc.
<bluefoxxx> is that still correct?
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, 2.2.22-12, right?
<TheLordOfTime> (what you found it on)
<bluefoxxx> yofel,  cool, I should find their git server so I can just read through stuff there :)
<yofel> bluefoxxx: not really, a normal debian source package is source+packaging as it doesn't need a VCS at all
<bluefoxxx> yofel, it's notable that the Listen 443 thing is broken in newest httpd anyway
<yofel> but there is a git plugin I believe that does exactly what you're saying
<bluefoxxx> I think.  SOmething is.
<bluefoxxx> Like, SSL won't inherit SSL configuration directives from the global space in virtualhost anymore, which is funny.  It broke our Web server here when I tried to migrate it.  8)
<bluefoxxx> but I know awk
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: 2.2.22-12 yeah
<bluefoxxx> which is Unix kungfu
 * yofel solved *that* with c&p as he only had one host there
<yofel> but yeah, I did notice that -.-
<yofel> bluefoxxx: I think you're looking for http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-apache/apache2.git;a=summary btw
<yofel> seems to be the full source too though
<bluefoxxx> excellent
<TheLordOfTime> i shall return, i have to disappear because of reboot :/
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, bluefoxxx, bug sent to debian.  Debian Bug 698967 has been linked to the Ubuntu bug.
<ubot2> Debian bug 698967 in apache2 "apache2 default conf file contains Listen directive" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/698967
<TheLordOfTime> (The LP bug is LP Bug 1105411)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1105411 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "apache2 default conf file contains Listen directive" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1105411
 * TheLordOfTime goes off to beat his head into the wall because of Windows being stupid.
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, still here?
<bluefoxxx> TheLordOfTime, barely
<bluefoxxx> TheLordOfTime, messing with a media server on CentOS6
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=698967
<ubot2> Debian bug 698967 in apache2 "apache2 default conf file contains Listen directive" [Minor,Open]
<bluefoxxx> Cannot wait for CentOS7
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, well if you can divert your attention
<TheLordOfTime> someonie responded on the debian bug
<bluefoxxx> because for a few days, RHEL will not be so much of a pile of crap.
<bluefoxxx> TheLordOfTime, from what I can tell the Listen directive is completely unneeded at all
<TheLordOfTime> if you have email you can respond :P
<bluefoxxx> ok
<TheLordOfTime> email 698967@bugs.debian.org to respond.  you may want to point out if you're the poster of the ubuntu bug too
<TheLordOfTime> since all i did was "triage" it to debian
<bluefoxxx> TheLordOfTime, I must have missed something somewhere.  Trying to figure out what I did.
<TheLordOfTime> :)
<bluefoxxx> TheLordOfTime, I think I'm completely wrong :(
<bluefoxxx> Apache listens on whatever it's told to listen on, whether or not there is actually a virtual host listening there.  It doesn't cry that you have a VirtualHost listening on another port that it's not listening on, doesn't open the port, and will cry if you're not listening on any ports.  Blah.
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, so... notabug and i should have it invalid'd in debian and invalid it in  ubuntu?  :P
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> apache, while being a server package, isn't on my list of favorite packages :P
<bluefoxxx> probably.
<bluefoxxx> responded
<bluefoxxx> made a fool of myself now
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, don't forget to mark that on the debian bug as well, 698967@bugs.debian.org :P
<bluefoxxx> i replied to the debian bug
<bluefoxxx> i should probably put something on the launchpad bug
<bluefoxxx> or not do this crap while I'm doing 40 other things at work
<TheLordOfTime> someone already did on the lp bug
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<bluefoxxx> I have too much negative karma to make mistakes :|
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/1105411/comments/2  <-- you?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1105411 in apache2 (Debian) "apache2 default conf file contains Listen directive" [Unknown,New]
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, i'm going to assume that comment was yours.
<bluefoxxx> DA
<TheLordOfTime> i'm forwarding to debian, with the suggestion to mark it as invalid or similar.
<bluefoxxx> i think it got there by way of e-mail to the list
<bluefoxxx> ...
<bluefoxxx> I have no idea what I did, all I know is I saw an e-mail and I hit reply.
<bluefoxxx> TheLordOfTime, just send them 'nevermind, end user is incompetent'
<bluefoxxx> that should get the point across
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't matter.
<TheLordOfTime> i've already sent the message along :)
<TheLordOfTime> we tend to be nicer than just "INCOMPETENT! </banrifle?>"
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> bluefoxxx, i suggested that they close the bug as won'tfix or notabug.
<TheLordOfTime> they did so :)
<TheLordOfTime> and i politely suggested that :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-26
<KlfJoat> Does anyone care to look at bug 1102797 for me and make sure I did it right?  It's my first time, so please be gentle.  <grins>
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1102797 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 does not work after fresh install of 12.10 x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1102797
<penguin42> KlfJoat: Seems reasonable
<penguin42> KlfJoat: Did you try installing libsane-extras?
<KlfJoat> Already installed
<KlfJoat> ...  oh, I spoke too soon.  I didn't install it, but my scanner is in the mainline libsane.
<penguin42> KlfJoat: I don't know much about sane to ask anything else except asking if there is any debug you can get out of it
<KlfJoat> That's fine.  :-)  I just want to make sure I didn't do it wrong or anything.  I've never filed a bug on Launchpad before.
<penguin42> KlfJoat: Did you file that using ubuntu-bug ?
<KlfJoat> Yeah, I think so...
<penguin42> ok
<KlfJoat> It's been a couple of days.  :-)
<penguin42> there are a LOT of bugs in there - so frankly it's unlikely to get fixed quickly unless the sane guys spot it; I'd ask on a sane channel/list as well
<KlfJoat> Well, I was also wondering if I even assigned it to the right package.
<penguin42> yeh I think that's reasonable
<KlfJoat> The Wiki says that any hardware issues should be assigned to the kernel ("linux").  But it shows up in UDEV, so I figure the kernel is seeing it...
<KlfJoat> But sane-find-scanner doesn't see it....
<KlfJoat> Or, rather, throws those errors.
<penguin42> yeh I'd agree with you on this one, unless it's dependent on some special kernel driver that I doubt
<KlfJoat> but, then again, there are those weird messages in dmesg about microframes (from libusb, I'm assuming)...
<KlfJoat> So now do you see where I might be a bit confused?  <grins>
<penguin42> haha ok now you admit to the weird dmesg errors!
<penguin42> KlfJoat: Now do you want to attach those to the bug?
<TheLordOfTime> you know, this is what irks me about that in the wiki: it doesn't specify how to actually determine *if* its a hardware problem... which makes this situation a case-in-point for why the wiki should be expanded on such things... :P
<KlfJoat> penguin42:  I put them in the body of the bug report. :-P
<KlfJoat> TheLordOfTime: Nods
<penguin42> KlfJoat: Ah not seen one of those before, doesn't look too serious
<KlfJoat> I agree.  It's not dumping core...  but the scanner isn't working anymore.
<KlfJoat> Another question is whether this is a 64-bit issue.
<KlfJoat> If I'd known this was going to happen, I'd have only changed one thing at a time.  :-P
<penguin42> haha that's difficult to know
<penguin42> KlfJoat: you might be able to install the 32 bit sane stuff - try installing the package with :i386 at the end, might break too many things though
<KlfJoat> penguin42: Tried that.  a) didn't change anything and b) I'm not familiar with multiarch enough to be sure I was running the 32-bit version of sane-find-scanner.
<KlfJoat> to clarify, a) It didn't fix the problem nor did it change the behavior.
<TheLordOfTime> sudo apt-get remove sane-find-scanner; sudo apt-get install sane-find-scanner:i386 ?
<TheLordOfTime> ... ooops low power
 * TheLordOfTime disappears to find a power outlet
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Pedal faster!
<penguin42> KlfJoat: I'd ask the sane guys
 * KlfJoat sighs.  "Okay, I'll get to it some time next week."
<penguin42> KlfJoat: You could try force installing the sane packages from 12.04 - it might break stuff though
<KlfJoat> Yeah...  I'd like to keep from trashing my system.  :-)
<KlfJoat> I've got lots of stuff piling up to scan, so I pulled out the Win7 HDD that came with my laptop and I'm running the official software.
<KlfJoat> Curse whoever caused this to happen!  They've made me use Windows! :-P
<penguin42> still, it's better than bug 83957 (yuch!)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 83957 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Cracking noise on Canon lide30, possibility for hardware failure" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83957
<KlfJoat> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-01-27
<zequence> Hi. Was looking to get this SRU'd lp:#956438
<zequence> I patched jackd2 for raring
<penguin42> bug 956438
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956438 in jackd2 (Ubuntu) "qjackctl unable to stop jackd2" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956438
<zequence> jackd2 has since been updated, but I'd like to SRU the patch only
<penguin42> zequence: So it's fixed on raring but broken on quantal and precise?
<zequence> penguin42: Yes
<zequence> However, the current version in Raring, while fixing the bug as well, would depend on newer packages, so that's why it seems most appropriate to only SRU the patch
<zequence> Or, the version of the package with the patch, that is
 * penguin42 isn't sure I've done that right - I hit the target for and selected Precise-updates, not sure if that's right though
<schallusion> hi, after upgrading to the new kernel (3.2.0.-36) yesterday, my wlan stoped working. It is a Broadcom BCM 4313 device. any idea what could have gone wrong?
<schallusion> iam using 12.04.1
<zequence> schallusion: Try googling it. Else, make a bug report.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-20
<ngaio> I have reported a bug on 14.04 where ICC color profiles are not being set at login, but I fear I did not report the bug against the correct package, or perhaps made some other error. Would someone like to help me to work on the bug report to ensure it gets to the right people?
<j_f-f> ngaio: which bug?
<ngaio> j_f-f, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/1268119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1268119 in colord (Ubuntu) "ICC color profile application lost during login" [Undecided,New]
<j_f-f> ngaio: I take a look
<ngaio> j_f-f, one mistake in my bug report is that the bug occurs when booting up and then logging in. It seems when you've logged in, if you logout and login again, the profile is not unloaded.
<j_f-f> ngaio: It takes a moment, updates running ;)
<j_f-f> Hi, can someone take a look to bug #1268119. I thinks it ready for Status Triaged and Importance Medium.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1268119 in colord (Ubuntu) "ICC color profile application lost during login" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268119
<j_f-f> I'm afk for 10 Min..
<teward> j_f-f: in progress is only to be used with assigning bugs if you're in the process of fixing the bugs.  are you actually working on fixing thebug?
<j_f-f> re, sorry no, it was a set as marker that I take a look to confirm the bug
<j_f-f> I've set it to confirmed
<teward> j_f-f: you still don't assign a bug to yourself unless you're working on it, "Triaged" and "Medium" importance is only applicable where the bug has enough information for developers to reproduce, and where the impact is severe enough to match the Medium importance as dictated in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20importances
<teward> j_f-f: for future reference, do refer to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<teward> you'll see "In Progress" only applies if you're fixing the bug
<teward> j_f-f: I will set it "Triaged" and "Medium" per your request, but I'm removing you as the assignee.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-22
<sync350> Hey guys, very new to triaging, was looking through bugs, is 1271340 something that should be marked wishlist?
<chetan> I am very new to ubuntu. but I am very enthusiastic and want to learn how to debug ubuntu programs...
<chetan> my own gnome-shell has some bug and would like to solve them. Please let me know a good starting point where i can learn on how to debug programs
<chetan> anyone?
<brainwash> I'm just curious.. the importance of bug 1222021 got reduced from HIGH to MEDIUM, is that correct?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Debian) "[SRU] xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<brainwash> the user does not want the system to suspend on lid close because of bad support -> possible data loss
<brainwash> the user wants to be asked what power action should be performed, when he presses the power button, but the system simply powers off -> possible data loss
<brainwash> on top of that, this bug affects almost every xubuntu user
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20importances
<hggdh> brainwash: it does not really matter, a fix has been committed to Saucy already
<brainwash> hggdh: it matters to me, what would be the correct importance in this case?
<brainwash> and it did matter to person who changed the importance (although the fix has been committed already)
<brendand> hggdh, actually the person who changed the importance didn't follow good practice
<brendand> hggdh, you should always explain major changes to a bug
<brendand> although speaking of which, i have an lplib script that does set importance without explaining :/ but only unset ones :P
<brendand> no-one's ever complained
<brainwash> I'm just here to understand things better, did not feel like starting a discussion about the importance level in the bug report
<brainwash> you are right, an explanation would help in this case
<brendand> brainwash, well you have :)
<brendand> brainwash, anyway because they didn't explain why, we can all only guess
<brendand> brainwash, there are a lot of possibilities
<brendand> brainwash, only way to know for sure is to ask them
<brainwash> thanks for clarifying :)
<hggdh> in general, ALL changes to bug importance and status should commented on.
<hggdh> brendand: and yes, I know he did not follow the reccomended practice... after all, I am still one of the admins on bug triaging ;-)
<hggdh> (bowing, of course, to the incomparable bdmurray ;-)
<brendand> hggdh, it's a pity launchpad doesn't enforce it
<hggdh> yes,, it is. Unfortunately, I do not see how we could enforce it without a semantic analyser
<hggdh> brainwash: anyway, you *can* comment on the bug, and ask why was the importance reduced. I would be interesting to know
<brendand> hggdh, late reply - it could put a dialog in the way of changing status/importance, requiring a comment to be entered. that's unlikely to be done now though
<hggdh> brendand: yes, we could, but we cannot guarantee the comment entered has anything to do with the actions performed...
<Mapley> Hey, since I haven't rceived a response for nearly two weeks, I'm just going to ask this here. About two weeks ago, I filed a bug for Simple Scan, requesting that the GTK+ toolbar utilize the devices icon "scanner" instead of the application(!) icon on the scan button; see https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/1268044 and
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1268044 in Simple Scan "Icon types used by Simple Scan [UI/not sane]" [Undecided,New]
<Mapley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/1268044/+attachment/3945792/+files/SimpleScan-UseDeviceIcon.png
<Mapley> Thoughts?
<Mapley> I thought it was rather illogical, imho, for a /toolbar/ to use the /application/ icon. :S
<teward> Mapley, lets keep in mind you've filed against the upstream project and not the package in Ubuntu
<teward> the speed that upstream can get back to you is... um... unpredictable
<teward> s/upstream/upstreams/
<teward> (where "upstream" means the project for the program)
<Mapley> yeah, I know.
<teward> my thoughts are "It's not a bug filed against the Ubuntu package." but I'm semi-distracted :p
<Mapley> I'm not even using Ubuntu - I just thought 'lp, gnome, whatever, gimpnet support's kinda slow so I might as well ask here'
<Mapley> I'll pop over onto gimpnet now, though.
<Mapley> Thanks anyway.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-23
<lesshaste> hi..
<lesshaste> how do I find out who is maintaining a specific package (scratch) for ubuntu?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-24
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I've restored the status from Incomplete to Confirmed because bug occurs on all the pc systems
<cristian_c> and is related to an external keyboard
<cristian_c> but I've not undestood the user's request:
<cristian_c> +r
<cristian_c> 'cristian, ok. The information would still need to be provided as requested.'
<cristian_c> he has changed the status to Incomplete, again
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-25
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've opened this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1222763
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1222763 in linux (Ubuntu) "Pressing usb keyboard multimedia keys doesn't print anything with sudo /lib/udev/keymap -i input/eventX" [Medium,Incomplete]
<cristian_c> I've restored the status from Incomplete to Confirmed because bug occurs on all the pc systems
<cristian_c> and is related to an external keyboard
<cristian_c> but I've not understood the user's request: 'cristian, ok. The information would still need to be provided as requested.'
<cristian_c> he has changed the status to Incomplete, again
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: I added a comment and set the status back to confirmed.
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, ah, ok
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, thanks, I've read ypour comment
<cristian_c> *your
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, anyway, I've not understand Penalver's other requests: tags:	 added: kernel-bug-exists-upstream-v3.11 needs-full-computer-model needs-upstream-testing
<cristian_c> needs-upstream-testing
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: Let me recheck
<cristian_c> ok, thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *understood
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: needs-upstream-testing is a tag used by the kernel team
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> added: kernel-bug-exists-upstream-v3.11 n
<Ampelbein> You did the right thing by adding kernel-bug-exists-upstream
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, yeah, on 2013-09-09
<Ampelbein> Well, the kernel team seems to be a bit behind on triaging ;)
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, ok, I wait for Penalver's reply
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, yes
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, Have I to do some other things? :)
<Ampelbein> Sadly, there are many many bugs filed every day and Ubuntu (or Open Source in general) lacks the man-power to deal with all of them in a timely manner.
<Ampelbein> cristian_c: No, it looks like you've provided enough information, you now need to wait for Christopher's response.
<cristian_c> Ampelbein, perfect. Your help has been very helpful
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> thanks, again :)
<penguin42> can someone check my triage of bug 1181275 - possibly needs raising to some of the ubuntu glibc guys, look like Fedora have a fix for it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1181275 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "RPC failure on NIS operation" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181275
<penguin42> I'd put it as a Medium - but perhaps it's more of an issue
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-01-26
<xubuntuser> hello, I had a bug specific from xubuntu , where I can someone for contact ?
<tsimpson> !bugs | xubuntuser
<ubot2`> xubuntuser: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntuser> its a bug on the login system, must be something about the xfce system, i guess
<Fily> If you want to start practising with easy to manage bugs you need to visit the One Hundred Papercuts project, isn't?
<luca> dear friends i'd like to launch an iso of ubuntu 14.04. Should i use virtual machine??
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-19
<tobias47n9e_> Trying again: Is there any chance we will still see a fix for this issue in 14.10? I would even consider donating to the person that fixes this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1297302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1297302 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Orange squares around checkboxes and radio buttons" [Medium,Triaged]
<teward> tobias47n9e_: you have to check with the people developing - we only do triage here, if the bug is marked "Triaged" then someone eventually will get around to it, but I don't think that's at the top of the "fix it" list given the other issues i've seen in the 15.04 stuff
<tobias47n9e_> teward: Thanks for the answer. Maybe in 15.04 the bug won't be there to begin with.
<teward> tobias47n9e_: you're welcome to download the alpha/beta images or the dailies and test
<tobias47n9e_> teward: I would love to do that, but I currently have only one machine and wan't to finish up the program I am writing first.
 * teward points at VMs
 * teward points at VMware Player, VirtualBox, QEMU, etc. as virtualization platforms to test things on
<tobias47n9e_> teward: I could try running it in VirutalBox, you'r right.
<teward> if it weren't for this *sigh* windows VM running and updating i'd test
<tobias47n9e_> teward: I'm downloading it. Will be gone again for a bit. Thank you and bye!
<teward> tobias47n9e_: put a good bit of RAM towards the VM though - it's not VM friendly in low-ram
<tobias47n9e_> teward: Is 4 Gb enough?
<teward> tobias47n9e_: more than.
<teward> was going to say don't use the 'recommended' value, was going to say 1.5GB or higher
<tobias47n9e_> teward: Ok that is good to know. I don't have very much experience with VirtualBox yet.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-20
<uros1> hi people, and greetings from LoCo Serbia, i think we have regression in 15.04, on Thinkpad x201 tablet no touch screen detected, what is the proper way to report issue? Tnx
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-21
<dhooligan> I'm a new person looking to contribute. If a bzr branch command has OUT-OF-DATE when it downloads the repository, is that a problem?
<dhooligan> Even if the branch downloaded anyway
<pleia2> dhooligan: when/where exactly does it say that, and what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pleia2> dhooligan: this seems relevent: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html#ensuring-the-version-is-up-to-date
<pleia2> ah, looks like you found help elsewhere
 * pleia2 off to dinner
<dhooligan> pleia2, thanks for your help! I've been looking at that page as well. I'm currently being helped in the ubuntu-quality channel
<saiarcot895> Can someone nominate bug #1412246 for Utopic and Trusty?
<ubot5> bug 1412246 in qtconnectivity-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth doesn't work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412246
<teward> saiarcot895: nominated - confirm that vivid is unaffected before continuing with the sru procedures.
<teward> nominated, but not approved*
<saiarcot895> Based on build logs, Vivid appears to be unaffected (or rather, fixed).
<teward> saiarcot895: if that's the case then we can 'Fix Released' Vivid - but you should check and confirm this, if possible
<teward> (standard triage guideline, I know :P)
<saiarcot895> teward: Would this work? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=757271
<ubot5> Debian bug 757271 in libqt5bluetooth5 "Might need linking against qtDBus" [Important,Fixed]
<saiarcot895> message 10 in that thread
<saiarcot895> Vivid currently has 5.3.2-2build1, whereas that was fixed in 5.3.1.
<teward> saiarcot895: is that the upstream equivalent bug?
<teward> (upstream being Debian)
<saiarcot895> yes
<teward> saiarcot895: done, and I attached my reasonings.  I also linked the debian bug
<saiarcot895> teward: thank you.
 * teward needs to script this out next time >.<
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-23
<wxl> bdmurray: you really think 1389588 is high?
<bdmurray> bug 1389588
<ubot5> bug 1389588 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "--title flag has no effect" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389588
<bdmurray> because it is a regression yeah
<wxl> ah i didn't realize regressions were inheriently high
<wxl> thx
<wxl> i can't set it as triaged due to a server error
<bdmurray> they should be prioritized over other work
<bdmurray> I've done that now
<wxl> do you know if we can link sourceforge trackers yet?
<bdmurray> it says you can but launchpad barfed on the url
<wxl> that's what i thought
<wxl> i sure hope cjwatson fixes that soon :)
<bdmurray> It might be worth checking in #launchpad about it or submitting a bug about laucnhpad itself
<teward> bdmurray: you can't actually link to sourceforge trackers - #launchpad confirmed days ago with that bug i pinged you about wxl
<teward> bdmurray: there's a lot of bugs already on that
<teward> mine got duped just recently
<teward> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1412052
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605783 in Launchpad itself "duplicate for #1412052 SourceForge bugwatch updates are broken" [High,Triaged]
<teward> dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/605783
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605783 in Launchpad itself "SourceForge bugwatch updates are broken" [High,Triaged]
<teward> untouched since 2012
<wxl> teward: well now that cjwatson is doing launchpad full time it should be soon i hope
<teward> wxl: true, but i also just piled onto cjwatson a bug RE: debbugs tracker
<bdmurray> remember launchpad is open source ;-)
<teward> so... *throws hands up*
<refj> Why is a bug ignored for over two months? Does it lack information: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1389754
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1389754 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "net-install for current 14.04 via iPXE on VMWare stalls for 20 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<refj> I have since ruled out is has something to do with iPXE, but rather related to lack of internet access.
<refj> Would I have more success joining a mailing list instead?
<teward> refj: I don't think "ignored" is accurate - the issue is that it has to be confirmed and tested.  i believe there were also much higher importance issues that took some precedence with relation to installations
<teward> but don't quote me on that last one
<refj> teward: Fair enough and I understand the problem of handling the amount bugs coming in. Would it help if I created a specific test case, including isos and preseed for the developers to test?
<teward> refj: i'm not sure if there's a need for that, but specific test cases, identifying the specific ISO / preseed combo you used, etc. might help a little
<refj> teward: Ok, then I will update the report with the specific version of the netboot images I use for installation.
<refj> teward: thanks for your time.
<teward> refj: you're welcome - but note that that on its own might not be enough for devs to trace the issue - so it'd be a heavy testing case
<teward> refj: as well, if someone *doesn't* replicate the issue, then you're kinda stuck with E:norepro (shorthand for "can't reproduce!")
<refj> teward: I've done some heavy testing, and as far I see it only requires a vlan with no internet access.
<refj> teward: again thanks. going into specifics already. Its not for here.
<refj> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-01-25
<MMN-o> Hello, I asked just now in #ubuntu but figured for some reason this room might have more IPv6 users. :)
<MMN-o> I can't ping6 or update the security.ubuntu.com repository from IPv6 networks (tried two networks from he.net and one SixXS). Can anyone replicate this behaviour?
<MMN-o> Works over IPv4.
<MMN-o> (this seems to be the case for the machines in the 2001:67c:1562:: network, but not the 2001:67c:1360:8c01:: network.
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-01-30
<valkalon> Hi guys
<valkalon> I may have found a bug on the 'whereis' command, would like to check with you if I'm doing everything correctly
<valkalon> is there anyone available ?
<redwolf> hello. I have a question. how do I convert non-real bugs to questions? they're affecting some packages in my team (lubuntu artwork) and I'm not allowed
<redwolf> thanks in advance! :)
<teward> redwolf: there should be a "Convert to Question" button; if it's against a package and there's not, give me a ping i'll see if I can't help
<redwolf> I see it, but when I click on it, I get this: http://pasteboard.co/1bIbfOTl.png
<redwolf> any idea why this happens, teward?
<teward> yeah you don't have perms probably
<teward> redwolf: is it a bug against a package, or a project your team has governance/owner-state on?
<redwolf> a package, lubuntu-artwork. is there any difference?
<redwolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1530383
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1530383 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity slideshow shows "Lubuntu 15.10" on 16.04 daily images" [Low,Invalid]
<redwolf> wxl was able to convert it to a question, what I was trying to do
 * teward pokes wxl's profile page
<wxl> i doubt it's limited to bug control (though i am)
<wxl> but it may be limited to bug squad
<wxl> since essentially it's a triage task
<teward> wxl: bugsquad has no additional privs
<teward> at least, last i checked
<teward> bugcontrol has "triage" power to set to Triaged
<redwolf> so I lack some perm
<teward> redwolf: link to your LP?
<redwolf> https://launchpad.net/~rafaellaguna
<teward> the only difference between you and wxl, afaict, would be the bug control perms.
<wxl> he's not bug squad tho is he?
<teward> wxl: see #launchpad, i'm hoping to stab this shortly in the testing instances to see if I can actually narrow down
<teward> but no he's not
<redwolf> o.o
<teward> hmm
<teward> y'know, bdmurray may know the perms layout better than I
<wxl> yeah well he's probably out living la vida loca, so
<teward> heh
<redwolf> so you think it's that, teward? I'm de-privileged?
<teward> redwolf: unprivileged is the correct word
<redwolf> but not so funny :|
<teward> redwolf: it's likely a case that you're not in a group with the proper privileges to access, but I would either need to test that, or find someone who knows the perm structure in and out
<redwolf> interesting
<wxl> i can tell you what it's not: owner/dev access to the package
<wxl> since he's artwork head honcho
<redwolf> so some users simply can do that, and others don't
<teward> wxl: i don't think it's package-level access
<redwolf> yup, I'm "da boss" here
<teward> i think it's a 'global bugs permissions' thing
<redwolf> but this is some LP specific behaviour
<teward> or, specific to Ubuntu project
<teward> again, that's why i'm poking things :)
<redwolf> okies
<redwolf> I'll dig a bit more tomorrow
<redwolf> thanks, anyway, teward
<teward> well on the sandbox i can convert to a question as an unprivileged user; was the bug marked "Private" or something?
<redwolf> no, a normal bug
<redwolf> sorry, teward. bed time!
<redwolf> o/
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-23
<snadge> hi guys, i've identified a long standing issue with dmraid.. the short of it is, dmraid can't detect raids with disks >2TB using promise fasttrak (pdc) metadata format.. (amd motherboard raid)
<snadge> the fault is actually upstream (ie, every linux distro).. and herein lies the problem
<snadge> earliest report of this issue is 2013
<snadge> just log it against ubuntu in launchpad? and hope whomever packages it for ubuntu.. does the right thing with it? :)
<snadge> anyone here?
<Dmitrii-Sh> Hi, could anybody from the SRU team take a look at the following bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/qemu/+bug/1656480 The steps to reproduce are provided in the bug description but I can help to reproduce in case it is not clear enough.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656480 in qemu (Ubuntu Xenial) "QEMU Does not Send L2 Broadcasts After Live Migration" [High,In progress]
<rbasak> Dmitrii-Sh: please follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure. I don't see it in the queue, so if you need sponsorship, #ubuntu-devel is a more appropriate channel. This channel is for bug triage, and the bug is already triaged.
<rbasak> Dmitrii-Sh: the SRU team can only help once a sponsor has uploaded, and to ask for SRU team members use #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release.
<Dmitrii-Sh> rbasak: I see. Sorry about that - I will ask there instead.
<rbasak> Dmitrii-Sh: no problem. But before asking for sponsorship, please fill in the SRU paperwork - see the procedure.
<rbasak> If you don't have permission to edit the bug description, just add it in a comment and someone can copy it over.
<Dmitrii-Sh> rbasak: I have "Impact", "Test Case" and "Regression Potential" fields in a comment. I will copy them to the issue description then
<rbasak> Dmitrii-Sh: oh yes, you do. Sorry!
<Dmitrii-Sh> rbasak: np -thanks for reminding though. It is mandatory to have them in the description?
<Dmitrii-Sh> rbasak: I can always do that in the future - just have to know for sure
<Dmitrii-Sh> is it*
<rbasak> Dmitrii-Sh: no, it's only mandatory to have it. In description is preferred because then we know where to find it, but if we find it in a comment, that's fine :)
<Dmitrii-Sh> rbasak: thanks for the clarification :^)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-24
<snadge> which one of you nerds is gonna help me fix dmraid? :P
<tdaitx> could anybody help out and set importance of LP: #1646927 to Medium? It affects openjdk's StrictMath performance on ppc64el.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1646927 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "PPC64: Poor StrictMath performance due to non-optimized compilation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646927
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-01-27
<kwidzius> hi all
<kwidzius> is there anybody there?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-22
<s10gopal> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737 please help me
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,New]
<hggdh> s10gopal: shotgunning a question to multiple channels will not help
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-26
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off ,acip relater bug #ubuntu users said
<s10gopal> anyone online ?
<rbasak> s10gopal: this channel is for bug triage. Do you have a triage request?
<teward> 2 minutes too slow rbasak
<teward> I think he's asking if there's a bug about it though
<rbasak> Hmm. Autocomplete still worked when I started typing that :)
<teward> [2018-01-26 11:47:12] <s10gopal> anyone online ?
<teward> [2018-01-26 11:47:55] * s10gopal (75c77d55@gateway/web/freenode/ip.117.199.125.85) has left #ubuntu-bugs
<teward> [2018-01-26 11:48:10] <rbasak> s10gopal: this channel is for bug triage. Do you have a triage request?
<teward> that's probably why :)
<teward> *drifts back into silence*
<rbasak> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-01-28
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> Where and how to file a bug if system bootstrap has 640x480 resolution and tty1 as well?
<OnkelTem> On 3 FullHD monitors with a decent NVidea card
<OnkelTem> And if there is no way to change mode
<OnkelTem> and if all documenation in the internet is useless and outdated like a mammoth's shit
